# Music by Genre > Orchestral, Classical, Italian, Medieval, Renaissance >  Mandolin Concerts of Note

## Jim Garber

Since we have the Bowlback of Note thread alive and well, perhaps one of this nature is needed.

Here's one I just discovered...

Saturday, February 11, 2:00 p.m. Weill Rexcital Hall, New York City
http://www.midamerica-music.com/weill_janfeb2006.htm




> Ensemble "Russian Carnival" 
> Tamara Volskaya, domra, mandolin, director
> Mayya Kalikhman, domra, alto-domra, mandolin, mandola 
> Nataliya Vsevolodskaya, balalaika-alto, guitar
> Anatoliy Trofimov, bayan, mandola
> Leonid Bruk, balalaika-contrabass
> 
> Budashkin (arr. Trofimov): Concerto for Domra
> Sviridov (arr. Trofimov): "Old Romance" from Blizzard
> ...


Looks like a world premiere of a work by the prolific Mr. Kioulaphides.

Jim

----------

Rick Schneider

----------


## Plamen Ivanov

It was Eugene`s idea to open such kind of a topic. It was called "Mandolin in recital/concert", if I recall it right. Unfortunately it didn`t last too long. I hope this one will have a better fortune.

----------


## Mark Levesque

Jim,

Wow, I absolutely have to make this one.
When is Tamara performing in Yorktown?

Cheers,
Mark

----------


## lucho

Caterina Lichtenberg is doing a tour in Chile and Argentina.... tonigth I will see her in concert at Viña del mar's Palacio rioja....

----------


## Mark Levesque

Lucho,

That is great news, I wish I was there.
Please give us a full report of the performance!
Buy any of her CDs that you can, they are all wonderful.

----------


## Martin Jonas

Well, maybe not "of note", but this may be an opportune place to mention an upcoming concert by our little ensemble, the Wirral Mandoliers. I don't have all the details yet, and will post an update when I do have the handbills that are currently being prepared. We will play on Thursday, 13th October, at Knowsley Village Church (just outside Liverpool, UK). Admission £5. Not sure yet about starting time, but I believe 7:30pm. It'll be a joint concert with a local vocal ensemble and we will play four pieces together. I wasn't sure how a vocal/mandolin combination would work, but the rehearsals have been surprisingly smooth -- let's see about the concert. In addition, we will play about five pieces on our own and the vocalists will sing about the same number without us and with a pianist. There'll also be a guest solo vocalist about whom I know nothing: we'll not play together.

The repertoire is quite varied (I don't want to give too much away), but is probably best described as "light classical with some folkloristic touches". Nothing particularly virtuoso, but good fun and interesting arrangements. Certainly good fun to play; hopefully also good fun to listen to. We're still deciding on some options for the playlist, but it looks like we'll have pieces by Chopin, Offenbach and Dvorak.

If you're in or around Liverpool, come by and have a look (and say hello afterwards)!

Martin

----------


## Eugene

Yeah, I had tried to maintain a little thread that I'd called something like that to which Plamen refered, but it didn't last. Ah well...

My little mandolin-guitar/mandolin-mandolin/guitar-guitar duo, Gruviera Armonico will play at "A Classical Affair," 20 November 2005 at Tuttle Mall, Columbus, OH. The event starts at 6:30, but our stage time starts at 9 pm. I'm not sure, but I might opt to split stage time between Gruviera Armonico and Flute Cocktail with whom I play mostly guitar. The event is sponsored by Ohio Citizens for the Arts. We are performing to promote the concert series of the Columbus Guitar Society.

Down from the mandometropolis of Milwaukee, Stas Venglevski (bayan/accordion) and Mikhail Litvin (mandolin) will be performing on the City Music Columbus chamber music series 4 December 2005, 2 pm at the Elevator Brewery and Draught Haus, Columbus, OH. That should be stellar good fun.

I will be playing just a little bit of mandolin, rather simple little accompaniment bits I've concocted, at three holiday concerts with The Magpie Consort: 9, 10, and 14 December 2005. Most of what I do with them will be on guitar...but I did manage to weasel a little mandolin into the mix. See their web site for detail.

----------


## Jim Garber

I want to have something like this on the CMSA site but until we can get that together, this will suffice.

Keeps us going that mandolin playing is alive and well.

Tamara is scheduled for the library in Yorktown Heights, NY for Sunday, June 4, 2006. The main problem is that Carlo Aonzo will have his workshop that same weekend. I mentioned that to Tamara. I have to see whether she can swtich that to another date.

Jim

----------


## vkioulaphides

Bravo, Jim! Yes, I heartily applaud such a thread as this.

Tamara's (February) performance is the one I referenced in my old thread titled "How do you get (to Carnegie Hall)"; my modest contribution to her program is the 3-minute-long _Toccata Scarlattiana_.

By curious coincidence: I liked this little tune; furnished with a mandola and mandocello part, it "mutated" into the last movement of my Quartetto Nº 1#hey, if "borrowing from oneself" is good enough for Bach and Handel, it sure is good enough for me!  

By a curious ricochet, Carlo picked this particular movement as part of the material for his New York Workshop. Hmmm... lots and lots of mileage, this Toccata!

Said workshop will be SUPER-intense this time around, with THREE days of mandolin orchestra coachings! WOW! 

Jim... I can hope to see you there, right? Others?

Cheers,

Victor

----------


## Jim Garber

> Jim... I can hope to see you there, right? Others?


I will almost 100% be there... I am addicted to Carlo workshops and have not missed one in NY yet.

I am trying to convince a few others here to attend, tho I also hope to get Tamara and the library person to swtich dates so I can have her do a workshop up near me before that concert.

When it rains it pours mandolins.

----------


## Daymando

The Dayton Mandolin Orchestra will be performing twice in the month of October '05, first at Forest Park United Methodist Church in NW Cincinnati at 4 PM Sunday 23 Oct 2005; and at the University of Dayton, Dayton OH, at 7:30 PM Saturday 29 Oct 2005. We also have our full 2005-2006 performance calendar online at the website for easy reference. 

Hope to see as many as possible!  

-Allen.

----------


## Martin Jonas

> I don't have all the details yet, and will post an update when I do have the handbills that are currently being prepared.


Well, we've just had our final rehearsal and have finalised (I hope) the programme for this concert. As promised, here are full details:

Wirral Mandoliers & St. Helens Ladies Choir
Knowsley Parish Church, Merseyside
Thursday, 13th October, 7:30pm
Admission: £5

Our programme is going to be (probably):
(*) joint with choir

Joh. B. Kok: *Avanti*
*Santa Lucia*
*Fairings* (*)
Jacques Offenbach: *Barcarolle* (from Tales of Hoffmann) (*)
Joh. B. Kok: *Gamine*
Anton Dvorak: *Humoresque*
Sebastian Yradier: *La Paloma*
Richard Rogers: *Edelweiss* (*)
Frederic Chopin: *So Deep Is The Night* (*)
Eduardo di Capua: *O Sole Mio*
Jay Ungar: *Ashokan Farewell*

Martin

----------


## NYClassical

I have one coming up  

I'll be playing The Gaudioso (a.k.a Caudioso) Mandolin Concerto at the Mannes Guitar Ensemble Concert in New York:

Adam Tully, Mandolin
Danilo Bonina, Violin
Christiana Liberis, Violin
Paul Smith, Guitar (Continuo)

Friday December 16th, 2005
8pm

Guitar Ensemble Concert--Terry Champlin, director


MANNES COLLEGE #The New School FOR MUSIC
150 West 85th Street, New York, New York 10024 (212) 580-0210
FREE

http://www.mannes.edu/college....i=37023

There should be some other interesting things on the program: a Terry Champlain guitar and string quintet, some Giuliani guitar and violin, Hovhannes guitar and harp, etc.

----------


## Jim Garber

Adam,
That is one that might be possible for me to attend. Maybe we can get a crew of us folks in the NY area to fill some seats. Sounds like fun.

Jim

----------


## vkioulaphides

Oh, I would love to attend, too! The only reason I cannot _promise_ I will is that there is always a good chance that I myself may be working that evening. If not, Adam... I'll be there! #

----------


## Jim Garber

Victor:
LMK if you are going. We can meet for a bite before, possibly.

Jim

----------


## Mark Levesque

What a good idea for a thread!
It's great to know where everyone is located so that I can look for your concerts when we are traveling.

Martin, That sounds like an interesting combining of ensembles. I'll bet it sounds wonderful. (You should record a piece or 2 for us!)

Adam, that is really my kind of concert, I may drive the 2 1/2 hours from CT if we are free (and perhaps, get to hear a Pandini on the way?.  )

----------


## Mark Levesque

We are performing a duo show in Brooklyn:

Sunday, October 23, 2005, 3-5 p.m.
THE BROOKLYN MUSEUM
Music in the Galleries
Hall of the Americas, first floor
Brooklyn, NY
www.brooklynmuseum.org 

We ARE working on having more classical mandolin/guitar pieces in our sets in the coming year, although I don't think I am going to be ready to play a sonata in the next 10 days.

----------


## Jim Garber

Mark:
 I must check my schedule and see if I can make it down to Brooklyn on the 23rd. And, of course, it would also be great to meet beofre or at Adam's show.

Jim

----------


## Martin Jonas

Mark: Thanks for the comment. We had our concert last night and it went pretty well. Pretty good turnout, probably around 100. Playing in a church is cheating a bit in that respect: one is pretty much guaranteed that the congregation will show up. Still, more fun playing to a full venue than an empty one and the acoustics of the church were wonderful.

All went pretty smoothly. I played my share of bum notes, but hope that they didn't stand out too prominently -- the audience seemed to enjoy themselves. The pieces with the choir went very well considering we had only rehearsed twice together. Some timing issues on the coda to Barcarolle, but nothing dramatic I think. The Chopin piece went much better than in either rehearsal.

The concert was recorded by the church on what looked like fairly decent equipment. I'll try to get a copy of the recording and will see if I can put a few tracks up somewhere (not "O Sole Mio", though, where I confidently launched into the chorus when everybody else was playing the verse...). I'm keen to listen to the recording myself, as it's very difficult for us to gauge precisely what the tonal balance out front is.

I've survived my first ever concert, anyway...

Martin

----------


## Jim Garber

> We had our concert last night and it went pretty well.


Martin:
I am curious... which mandolin(s) out of your wonderful collection made the for the concert, which one was the one of choice?

Jim

----------


## Martin Jonas

Jim: the double-topped Ceccherini. The Vinaccia is developing nicely and has an intriguing complex tone, but doesn't (yet?) have the clarity, volume or projection of the Ceccherini (although the Vinaccia's intonation is more spot-on, because of the compensated saddle and the new fretboard). With the Ceccherini, when the crescendo comes in on the treble courses, you can _feel_ the mandolin soaring and filling the entire space of the church with this wonderful reverberating sound. It's a most intoxicating feeling!

Martin

----------


## Linda Binder

Here's a little info about something I'm playing on this Friday in Milwaukee. The program includes Scarlatti's Sonate K81, Calace's Danza Spagnola, the premiere of Jorge Morel's Rapsodia Latina (trio for mandolin, guitar and cello) and an arrangement of Andres Allen's Danzon Legrand for mando,two guitars and cello as well as two guitar duets and De Falla's Seven Spanish Dances performed on guitar and cello:

UWM Peck School of the Arts Presents 

Classical Guitarist Rene Izquierdo & Friends 

Rene Izquierdo, guitar
Elina Chekan, guitar
Linda Binder, mandolin
Ana Ruth Bermudez, cello

In a concert of Chamber Music for Guitars, Mandolin and Cello

Friday October 28th, 2005 7:30 PM in the UWM Peck School of the Arts Recital Hall, 2400 E. Kenwood Blvd. Milwaukee, WI
Tickets: 414-229-4308 $10/$7 students & seniors

----------


## Eugene

In case any of you find yourselves in that neighborhood (unfortunately, I won't be)... This is the first I've heard of a performance of the Sammartini in modern times. I can't even imagine attempting this tuned in fifths without gross modification.



> mercoledì, 16 novembre 2005, ore 21
> 
> MONASTERO DI SANTA CHIARA
> 
> IL MANDOLINO
> 
> ALLE CORTI EUROPEE NEL ?700
> 
> Arcangelo Corelli (1653 ? 1713)
> ...

----------


## Jim Garber

> I can't even imagine attempting this tuned in fifths without gross modification.


Is it possible that he is playing a historically correct mandolino? Do you have a web site for this info, BTW?

Jim

----------


## Eugene

> Is it possible that he is playing a historically correct mandolino? Do you have a web site for this info, BTW?


I don't know in the former case--I've not known Carlo to use such a thing in the past (even on the Sauli partita, e.g.)--and no in the latter (this came to me via e-mail).

----------


## Jim Garber

Eugene:
 Pardon my ignorance about these early variants (I am not at home nor near a copy of Sparks) ... what about the mandolino Genovese he used on the Paganini recording?

Jim

----------


## Eugene

Given some of the pedal effects and the lay of arpeggios, it just seems so natural to fingerstyle in g-to-g" tuning. I would guess (but don't really know) Carlo might be playing from the published edition that had the continuo fully realized for keyboard and edited the solo line to make it functional in Neapolitan tuning.

----------


## Alex Timmerman

Hi Jim,

There is this info at the back of the CD box: for the Paganini compositions Carlo Aonzo uses an original Genuese mandolin made in the 2nd half 18th Century. 
It's tuning is like that of the guitar, only an octave higher : e-a-d'-g'-b'-e''. The strings are played with a quill. 

The guitar was made by the Neapolitan maker Gaetano De Grado in 1802 and played here by Sandro Volta.


There is a vague (mirror image) photo #of the Genuese mandolin Carlo uses, at the back of the CD box. #

It is a very nice CD, by the way.


Best, 

Alex

----------


## Eugene

Of course, my point was that the Genovese/Genoese/Genoise/Genuese that Carlo used on his Paganini disc isn't really any better suited to the Sammartini/San Martino sonata than the Neapolitan; I should have been more clear. For the benefit of others, I was going to refer to Carlo's old web page on mandolino Genovese, but it looks like a new site is up that I'm hoping is about to be populated by new material. Is that your work, Jim?

----------


## Jim Garber

Eugene:
Yes you are correct. We are in the process of updating the site and the old files are not directly available. You can reach the old page on Mandolino Genovese.

Thanks for clearing up that question. BTW I hope ot have the crucial parts of the site online soon. It was woefully out of date and confusing. Hoepfully it will be a big improvement.

Jim

----------


## Jim Garber

Here is what Carlo says:



> The first half of that concert is dedicated to the mandolin music of the early '700.
> 
> The right instrument for that period and area is the 'narrow bodied' instrument with gut strings tuned G B E A D G like Stradivari mandolino or mandolins of the early Roman school.


Jim

----------


## Eugene

Indeed (although the known Strads were b to g", of course), but I've never known Carlo to use such an instrument. #I wrote to ask what mandolin he would be using for the first half of the program.

----------


## vkioulaphides

[QUOTE]"I have one coming up. I'll be playing The Gaudioso (a.k.a Caudioso) Mandolin Concerto at the Mannes Guitar Ensemble Concert in New York:
Adam Tully, Mandolin"

Rats! I _knew_ it: for me, a "night at the opera" and I do mean that literally.  

Will any other, more fortunate Café-folk be able to make Adam's promising performance? My 7:30-10:30 engagement precludes any hope... Please cheer on my behalf, too.

----------


## Jim Garber

I will try to make that concert on the 16th, but that will be a pretty heavy-duty weekend for us. We will see. I would love to make it.

Jim

----------


## Eugene

Well, I sadly certainly won't be in NY on 16 December, nor will I be in Italy on 16 November...but I do have word that Carlo will be performing the whole of his concert on some Neapolitan mandolin, I'd guess his Pandini.

----------


## Jim Garber

Ali Stephens informed me that she and Craig Ogden (guitar) will be playing and chatting live on BBC Radio 3 in England on Tues, Nov 29th. The show runs #from 5:30-7pm English time (12:30-2pm East Coast US time?).
www.bbc.co.uk then click on Radio and then Radio 3.

You may need RealPlayer to listen.

Jim

----------


## Jim Garber

Michael Hooper posted this on another thread:



> Just to let you know that on Friday, 16 December I will be playing some Vivaldi trios, one by Boni and some Morley Duets as part of the University of York music department's lunchtime concert series from 1pm. Jack Lyons Concert Hall.
> 
> Michael

----------


## Mandolius

For anyone interested and available, the Emerald City Mandolin Quartet will be live on KUOW-fm radio 94.9 in Seattle, this Wednesday, November 30, on 'The Beat' at 2PM, PST.

KUOW also streams live on the internet at http://www.kuow.org/listen_live.asp.

Guess I better go practice... #
-Alan

----------


## NYClassical

Congrats! I will try to tune in...

And no worries about the 16th guys-- maybe next time. I actually have something exciting coming up in the spring which I will post soon. 

Here is one coming up SOON in New York-- my friend Dan Lippel- an excellent guitarist who does a great job doubling on mandolin will be playing a new piece for plucked quartet. The piece he is on is for 2 mandos, guitar and banjo. I am going to try to make it:

Music of Dina Koston

"...iridescent..." The New York Times
"...this work fascinates...magical..." The Washington Post

Cygnus Ensemble
December 11, 2005 at Zankel Hall 7:30PM
tickets at Carnegie Charge 


with Leon Fleisher, piano
with Kathy Jacobsen, piano
Joan Forsyth, piano
Patricia Green, soprano

Quartet for Plucked Strings
Quartet for Strings, Bowed and Plucked
Messages for solo piano
Trio Basso
In Memory of Jeannette Walters
Piccolo Trio
Homage to Kurtag
Wordplay

http://www.cygnusensemble.com/index.html

----------


## Eugene

> Down from the mandometropolis of Milwaukee, Stas Venglevski (bayan/accordion) and Mikhail Litvin (mandolin) will be performing on the City Music Columbus chamber music series 4 December 2005, 2 pm at the Elevator Brewery and Draught Haus, Columbus, OH. #That should be stellar good fun.
> 
> I will be playing just a little bit of mandolin, rather simple little accompaniment bits I've concocted, at three holiday concerts with The Magpie Consort: 9, 10, and 14 December 2005. #Most of what I do with them will be on guitar...but I did manage to weasel a little mandolin into the mix. #See their web site for detail.


Just a reminder that these bits are looming on the immediate horizon.

----------


## Jim Garber

For those who missed the BBC broadcast yesterday featuring Ali Stephens and Cragi Ogden, you can still listen to it here. Click on the date of the show 29 November on the right hand side.

Jim

----------


## Vinaccia

Historic Old St. Paul's Tuesday Music Series
Free Concert 
Date: Tuesday, #December 13, 2005
Time: 12:15 p.m. to 12:45 p.m.
Duo Dolce
Jonathan Rudie, mandolin and Jeff Doll, guitar.
Old St. Paul's Church
Corner of Charles and Saratoga Streets
Baltimore, Maryland		
410-685-3404

http://www.osp1692.org/tms.htm
Click here: Tuesday Music Series at Old St. Paul's, Baltimore&lt;a href="http://www.osp1692.org/tms/htm" target="_blank"&gt;&lt;/a&gt;

----------


## Jim Garber

Jonathan:
 hey, you changed your nom de cafe. What's up wioth that. And why not Embergher or 5-bis?

Good luck on your concert!!

Jim

----------


## Vinaccia

Hi Jim,

I was having computer problems and have been unable to sign on the cafe message board under my old nom de cafe "grazioso" So I opted for re-registering and Vinaccia was available.

----------


## Embergher

For those who are interested, here is some information about the New Year's Concert of my orchestra La Napolitaine, on 14th January 2006. 
Antwerp(Belgium) is of course too far away for most of you, but I thought it would be nice to let you know anyway.

On the program:
- Concerto N°1 (op.113) (CALACE)
- Capriccio (GAL)
- Colondene (PAKENHAM)
- Canto d'Estate (RANIERI)
...

More information can be found on our website www.mandolin.be (click on the yellow banner)

Best,
Ralf.

----------


## vkioulaphides

[QUOTE]"Antwerp(Belgium) is of course too far away for most of you..."

Not _necessarily_, Ralf.  My experience has been that it is usually harder for me to get to the *other side of MANHATTAN* than across an ocean or two.  

But by early January I will be just getting back from the Caribbean all sun-tanned and most definitely NOT happy to be back in the cold.  Then I am signed up to attend the annual conference of Chamber Music America, plus I do want my wife and daughter to remember what I look like!

Do, however, keep posting your upcoming performances here. Hey, you never know...

Cheers,

Victor

----------


## Daymando

> ... I am signed up to attend the annual conference of Chamber Music America...


I hope you'll give us a full report, Victor. Alas, my schedule's such that I can't attend this time, though I've no doubt you'll bear the mando-mantle well for those of us who can't be in NYC in January. #

-Allen.

----------


## Vinaccia

Just a brief reminder: (The program will include works by Erik Satie, Maurice Ravel, Bedrich Smentana, Munier, Calace, and others)

Historic Old St. Paul's Tuesday Music Series
Free Concert 
Date: Tuesday, #December 13, 2005
Time: 12:15 p.m. to 12:45 p.m.
Duo Dolce
Jonathan Rudie, mandolin and Jeff Doll, guitar.
Old St. Paul's Church
Corner of Charles and Saratoga Streets
Baltimore, Maryland 
410-685-3404

http://www.osp1692.org/tms.htm
Click here: Tuesday Music Series at Old St. Paul's, Baltimore&lt;a href="http://www.osp1692.org/tms/htm" target="_blank"&gt;&lt;/a&gt;

----------


## Bob A

It was good to hear Jonathan in concert in this fabulous old church. A pretty good draw for a mid-day brief mando-opportunity, marred by a somewhat volatile 2 year old, whose interest shifted from music to toy trucks; but I did manage to extract him and hear most of the performance. Incidentally, this permitted me to audit the performance from several locations within the venue.

It was noteworthy that the mandolin (an old Vinaccia) was easily able to make itself clearly heard throughout the church, with mo problem hearing the softest notes. The guitar's projection was a bit less clearly pronounced in the more quiet passages. I assume that the stone architecture favored the brighter tones of the wire-strung mandolin over the softer nylon-strung guitar.

This was a moderately sized church, of the old school, with vaulted ceilings and lots of stone. To hear a little bowlback fill the multi-thousand cubic foot expanse was a real surprise to me. 

The playing, needless to say, was excellent. (Can I say superb, with my total lack of credentials and vast ignorance? Probably not, but I would if I could). Being somewhat distracted by said trucker, I was not able to give as much attention as I'd have liked to the music, but I'd have been willing for the experience to go on for considerably longer than the scant half-hour or so we were privileged to hear.

----------


## Vinaccia

Hi Bob,

Thanks for attending the recital today and thanks for the kind words about the concert and my playing. #It was nice to see a fellow order of the bowl member in the audience. #The acoustics in that church are very nice. #You were seated close to Joyce Adams by the way. #A solid classical right hand technique goes a long way in producing good tone and volume whether playing ppp and all the way up to fff passages. #Thanks to the likes of Joyce Adams and Richard Walz I got a good start in this regard. #What was your favorite piece of the program?

Jonathan R.

----------


## Bob A

Gee, Jonathan, maybe the best part was when I parked the grandson in the vestibule so I could pay attention to the music.

I regret I missed an intro to Ms Adams; I'm hoping to sign on to a few lessons from her, in hopes of wiping out three decades' worth of bad habits while picking up a few good ones.

I really liked the Satie. Translates well to the mando/guitar duo format.

----------


## JimD

Hi all,

I am performing on Saturday with my wife and musical partner, Maggi Smith-Dalton

The mandolin content is small but significant -- in addition to accompanying some songs on mando, I'll be playing Pettine's Christmas Song.

I'll also be playing banjo (gut-strung late 19th century style) and piano. Maggi is a soprano who also plays guitar. Come and introduce yourself if you are able to make it. 

Here is the info:
 COLONIAL WILLIAMSBURG CONCERTS
 2 and 4 p.m. Saturday  12/17/05 Colonial Williamsburg, Virginia
 DeWitt Wallace Decorative Arts Museum
 300 Years of Christmastide in America
 One hour concert program, 2 shows
 $5 in addition to musuem admission

 Come journey with us across the United States, from New England to the
 plains of the West, the Coast of the Pacific...a 300-year journey in
 song and story. Hear the many ways folks have celebrated (or refused
 to celebrate) the Yuletide/Christmas season in the New World.

----------


## Martin Jonas

When browsing Ralf Leenen's site, I came across a somewhat hidden link to thissite, which has recordings of an entire concert of his ensemble in 2004. Some great music here!

Martin

----------


## NYClassical

Great- thanks for that! #Digging the Handel right now.

----------


## Bob A

Marilyn Mair will be in Dayton OH Feb 11.

----------


## Eugene

So I've heard! Where's Allen to tell us these things?

----------


## Daymando

> So I've heard! #Where's Allen to tell us these things?


Over here!#  #Mandolin Life is busy in Dayton this year!

-----------------------------------------------------------

*DMO CONCERT ARTIST SERIES INAUGURAL CONCERT
Marilynn Mair, mandolin & Adam Larrabee, mandolin/guitar/mandocello*
Saturday, February 11, 2006 - 7:30 PM
Sears Recital Hall, Jesse Phillips Humanities Center
University of Dayton, Dayton OH 45469

The Dayton Mandolin Orchestra kicks off the *DMO CONCERT ARTIST SERIES* with "The First Lady of the American Mandolin", Marilynn Mair, and her duo partner, "Fretted String Whiz", Adam Larrabee. 

Ms. Mair has established the classical mandolin in music circles worldwide through her artistic interpretation, technical mastery, and devotion to the instrument. An advocate of early Twentieth-Century Brazilian Jazz, called _choro_, Ms. Mair's scholarship on choro music is some of the most complete in the English language. 

Mr. Larrabee, faculty member of the New England Conservatory, has recorded extensively with artists such as Dave Holland and Bela Fleck, and will be accompanying Ms. Mair in this landmark concert. As a composer and arranger, Mr. Larrabee has been commissioned to write works for the New England Conservatory's Contemporary Music Festival, the Milton Academy Chamber Orchestra, the Virginia Commonwealth Classical Guitar Ensemble, and many others. 

A selection of Mr. Larrabee's works will be presented in the program, which compliments musical selections by composers Domenico Scarlatti, Bela Bartok, Will Ayton, Brian Israel and Jacob do Bandolim. The Dayton Mandolin Orchestra will open the concert at 7:30 PM.

Ms. Mair and Mr. Larrabee will offer afternoon workshops on Saturday, February 11, at the University of Dayton's Kennedy Union Center, and an evening concert at Sears Hall, Jesse Phillips Humanities Center, University of Dayton, Dayton OH. #Ms. Mair's mandolin workshop will be held from 1-2 PM. Mr. Larrabee's guitar workshop will be held from 3-4 PM. A Meet & Greet reception for the artists will take place from 2-3 PM. Reservations are recommended for the workshops, and advance tickets for the concert are available at a reduced rate.

For more information, a sampling of music, and a printable poster for sharing in your community, visit the Dayton Mandolin Orchestra's Concert Artist Series information page at:

http://DaytonMandolin.net/CAS/Mair-Larrabee.html

DMO Concert Artist Series Inaugural Concert sponsors: Mandolins & More; J. Bovier Acoustic String Instruments; McCutcheon Music; Kimble Mandolins.

*DON'T MISS THIS EXCLUSIVE OHIO PERFORMANCE!*

----------


## Plamen Ivanov

Hello!

I`m sorry it`s the most offtopic question, but what does "commonwealth" mean? Is it equal to the word "state"? And if "yes", why is it used just for few states? I`ve handled some documents on which stays: "certified by the Secretary of the Commonwealth of Virginia" or "certified by the Secretary of the Commonwealth of Massachussetts".

Thanks!
Plamen

----------


## Martin Jonas

> Wirral Mandoliers & St. Helens Ladies Choir
> Knowsley Parish Church, Merseyside
> Thursday, 13th October, 7:30pm
> Admission: £5
> 
> Our programme is going to be (probably):
> (*) joint with choir
> 
> Joh. B. Kok: *Avanti*
> ...


Well, it took me three months to finally get hold of a tape of our concert in October, but I now have it. I'm not overly impressed with the recording quality or setup, but this was out of our hands (the venue recorded it for their own archive). So, a single microphone of dubious quality recording onto cassette tape, with no soundcheck or level control. Considering this, the result is not too bad, even if the tape failed to catch the timbre of the bowlbacks satisfactorily, and the mandola and guitar are a bit low in the mix.

No promises of musical quality (we're amateurs and proud), but if any of you are interested, I have put mp3s of eight pieces here. The tape failed for three of the pieces (Fairings, Barcarolle and Gamine), but the rest are here (La Paloma was chopped in two by the tape changing sides, and I edited it back together, leaving out one repetition, so this is the short version).

Any comments are welcome!

Martin

----------


## Jim Garber

[QUOTE= (jgarber @ Oct. 08 2005, 14:08)]Saturday, February 11, 2:00 p.m. Weill Rexcital Hall, New York City
http://www.midamerica-music.com/weill_janfeb2006.htm




> Ensemble "Russian Carnival" 
> Tamara Volskaya, domra, mandolin, director
> Mayya Kalikhman, domra, alto-domra, mandolin, mandola 
> Nataliya Vsevolodskaya, balalaika-alto, guitar
> Anatoliy Trofimov, bayan, mandola
> Leonid Bruk, balalaika-contrabass


This concert featuring Tamara Volskaya and premiering one of Victor's works is now sold out and I thought I would not be going but a ticket made it self magically available to me, so I am going.

I will report back after Saturday. 

Jim

----------


## vkioulaphides

Ah, the joy and rarity!#of attending a *sold out* premiere of a modern piece!  But, of course, there is virtually zero correlation: the concert is sold out because of Tamara's playing, not my composition. Still, hey... I can ride on a friend's coat-tails, can't I?  

Looking forward to Saturday.

----------


## Jim Garber

Yes, but Victor, I hear they will be selling those famous VK tee shirts at the intermission.

Jim

----------


## vkioulaphides

You mean the ones with the "Famous-Composers-Nobody-Has-Ever-Heard-Of" logo? Oh, yes, I know _those_... Stylish, VERY stylish!

----------


## vkioulaphides

Just back from Tamara's stupendous performance at Weill Hall (formerly Carnegie Recital Hall, renamed after Sanford I. Weill Carnegie's prez donated some _serious_ $$$ for its renovation from delapidated to gloriously "vintage").

I am still in the clouds, and too much in awe to say much about this absolutely dazzling performance. Jim G. was also there always a pleasure to see fellow MC denizens so he may "recover" sooner than I, and be able to put together a few cogent words about this performance.

Suffice it to say that the world premiere of my little _Toccata Scarlattiana_ sparkled like champagne and glittered like fine crystal#and what a tempo! Dear, ever modest Tamara had apologized earlier, while in preparation for this recital, as she and her duo-partner (the demure but formidable Ms. Mayya Kalikhman) would have needed to play the piece "a bit under tempo" (HA!)

*UNDER tempo?!?!?!?* Gawd Almighty, if they had played this any faster, their picks would have caught on fire! Forget the marked M.M.=100, forget the more realistic, initially discussed 90-ish... This was virtuosity of the highest order: no mad rush to the double-bar, but a perfectly controlled derby on a two-horse carriage, each step perfectly timed, each gesture perfectly coordinated, each nuance brought to the fore. I am in awe of such artistry, and humbled to see how much work, how much effort these two ladies put into this little 3-minute-long vignette of mine.

I couldn't be happier.

----------


## Linda Binder

I wish I could've been there!!! Congratulations Victor on a stellar premiere of your Toccata Scarlattiana!
--Linda

----------


## Alex Timmerman

Congrats to you Victor and to Ms. Tamara Volskaya & Ms. Mayya Kalikhman!

That many Kioulaphides pieces may follow!


Cheers,

Alex

----------


## vkioulaphides

Thank you, both. You two (among others) know this piece from its "reincarnation" as the 4th movement of my Quartetto No. 1. I have no shame in borrowing from myself.  Besides, my first quartet IS subtitled _"Le Clavecin"_ so, what better finale for it than a bit of Scarlattiana? 

Where there is crime, there is punishment:  Now that Carlo has graciously included the 2nd and 4th movements of my Quartetto No. 1 as curricular material of his 2006 New York Workshop, we will all myself included#have to struggle through them. 

Ah, those composers, how little they care for the troubles they cause!

----------


## Jim Garber

Let's see... whatever could I possible add to VK's observations. The Scarlattiana was indeed a delightful piece -- congratulations to Victory -- but IMHO their choice of material and the arrangements were delightlful to me across the board. I had never witnessed Tamara's virtuosity nor had I heard the whole ensemble on CD or elsewhere. 

I had found myself smiling continually during the concert at the both the musicianship and entertaining quality of the music. Truly a wonderful time and worth the trip for me.

I know that overall this was not "serious" classical music, but was a nice mixture of Russian folklore, folk music with some adaptations of the baroque and romantic literature.

After the concert, while waiting for Tamara to emerge, I had a nice time hanging out with Victor and Mark Davis of the Providence Orchestra and his wife (who was very nice but whose name I cannot recall). Unfortunately, tho invited, none of us could attend the reception in Brooklyn due to other obligations and a threatening snowstorm.

Jim

----------


## margora

"Mark Davis of the Providence Orchestra and his wife (who was very nice but whose name I cannot recall)"

Beverly Davis, who is, indeed, very nice and a fine classical guitarist.

Anyone wishing to hear another performance of Toccata Scarlattiana plus other VK works, watch this space shortly.

----------


## Jim Garber

I had a feeling that Beverly was a musician also but we did not get that far in details. 

BTW Bob, your name came up in conversation. Evidentally, you are quite well-known at the PMO for your enthusiasm, energy and musicianship.

Jim

----------


## Alex Timmerman

Dear Friends,

Since the 1st and 2nd movement of the *1st Mandolin Concerto* composed by our "own" *John Craton*  is scheduled to be performed, I like to announche a one hour Concert that will take place on Thursday 16th of Februari at 19.30 hours in the Concerthall of our Music-School (Address: Goudsteeg 19, 8011 PP, Zwolle - Netherlands. Free admittance).

Music will be performed by young musicians on the Violin, Mandolin, Violoncello, Guitar, Piano and the Harp. Indeed a heterogeneous music evening. 

The Allegro and Adagio (Alabama Lullaby) of Craton´s wonderful *1st Mandolin Concerto* (_dedicated to Victor Kioulaphides [!!]_) are played by Ferdinand Binnendijk on Mandolin and Eva van den Dol at the Piano.
 #
If you have the opportunity to be with us, be sure you are most welcome. 
For if you can´t make it, here are the Sibelius Scorch files to view and hear the music of this 1st Mandolin Concerto. Just click here and on the file buttons and in the 1st bar of the music.


Best regards,

Alex

Photo: Ferdinand Binnendijk

----------


## vkioulaphides

Ah... "so close, and yet so far!" That very same Thursday evening I will airborn, _on the way to Amsterdam_ with Athens as my final destination. I will miss this promising performance by, oh, a few hours (and just a few THOUSAND miles or so  ) I wish both performers the best of luck, and the composer well-deserved applause. The only thing, *ahem* _not QUITE deserved_ in this Concerto is the dedication but, hey... the composer IS the composer: _scripta manent_. I am honored all the same, while hardly deserving.

Cheers to all,

Victor

----------


## Jim Garber

> Photo: Ferdinand Binnendijk


Please excuse my graphic designer/photographer inclinations but why is that photo so pink? 

Also, is that an Embergher that Ferdinand plays?

I wish I could be there... ah someday!

Jim

----------


## John Craton

My best to Ferdinand and Eva! It's a shame they have such poor material to work with (my concerto), but I'm confident they will make it sound far better than it deserves. Wish them success for me, Alex.

BTW, Ferdinand has served as a great inspiration for one of my students who is just a couple years younger. I had him watch the video of Ferdinand playing and it showed the young lad just what he _could_ be doing ... if only we could get him to _practice!_

----------


## vkioulaphides

Ferdinand is too young (and culturally removed) to know the old, "I got my kicks on Highway 66" tune... Wearing that sweatshirt, he could use it as an _encore_...

----------


## Alex Timmerman

Hello all,

Believe me, John is far to modest about his Mandolin Concerto. It´s really a very fine composition that most likely, once it is better known, will become a standard work in the Mandolin & Orchestra repertoire.

Jim, it is just the (cheap) camera and the fact that all the chairs have this pink colour. And yeh, Ferdinand is playing a 5bis Embergher soloist model.

Thanks Victor and all; I will pass on your good success wishes to them. 


Best, 

Alex

----------


## vkioulaphides

Yes, John's modesty apart, this Concerto is a very, very nice piece! I am thrilled that Ferdinand has the opportunity not to mention the _skill_  to perform this work well before the undeserving dedicatee can. With my "New Life" dawning (albeit, ehm... slowly), I have been spending many happy hours practicing the bass in preparation for more-than-usual work in the months to come; the less happy corollary is, of course, less time to play mandolin. I do, however, intend to spend the time necessary on John's fine Concerto No. 1, so that I can rise to the occasion when the occasion arises.

Congratulations to all: the ever-generous composer, the dedicated teacher, and the talented student.

----------


## Linda Binder

Best wishes to Ferdinand on his upcoming concert, and to John! 

I have information on two Milwaukee Mandolin Orchestra concerts:
This Saturday February 18th The MMO will be performing on Garrison Keillor's A Prairie Home Companion. This live show will be performed at the Milwaukee Theater, 500 W. Kilbourn Ave, Milwaukee. Showtime begins at 4:45. Tickets are available from the Milwaukee Theater Box Office and all Ticket Master outlets, by phone at 414-276-4545 or online through ticketmaster.com

May 28, 2006 3 PM The MMO in concert with Carlo Aonzo!!! He'll be accompanied on the first half of the concert by guitarist Rene Izquierdo. The concert will take place at the Shorewood High School Auditiorium, 1701 E. Capitol Drive, Shorewood, WI. (the suburb north of Milwaukee)
I'll post ticket info for that one when I have it. Carlo will probably be doing a workshop in Milwaukee as well but I don't have that information yet.
--Linda

----------


## Linda Binder

Wild picture Alex!!!!
-L.

----------


## margora

I am pleased to announce the following concert by the Providence Mandolin Orchestra, to be held at the Providence Public Library, 225 Washington Street, Providence RI, on February 25, 2 PM.

The Providence Mandolin Orchestra
With Guest Artists Tamara Volskaya and Anatoliy Trofimov

Providence Public Library
February 25, 2006

Music For Play                                  C. Mandonico
     Entrata-Canzona-Allegro

Quartet #4, Marzipan                          V. Kioulaphides
  Bradford Mandolin Quartet
     Andante/Allegro-Adagio-Minuetto-Allegro Assai

Diferencias sobre Morenika
  Tamara Volskaya, mandolin

Toccata Scarlattiana
  Tamara Volskaya, mandolin
  Joshua Bell, mandolin

Concerto per orchestra a pizzico
(United States premiere)
     Sinfonia-Notturno-Rondo

INTERMISSION

Two Russian Romances                           arr. A. Trofimov 

Rondo in G-major                                W. A .Mozart

Russian Dance (from Swan lake)                   P. Tchaikovsky 

Autumn Leaves                                 J. Kosma, A. Trofimov

  Tamara Volskaya, domra
  Anotoliy Trofimov, bayan

Fresh Cream                                   Owen Hartford
  Anotoliy Trofimov, bayan

Concerto in B-Flat                               Giovanni Battista Pergolesi (1710-36)
  Tamara Volskaya, mandolin                       (arr. Trofimov)   
     Allegro-Largo-Allegro

The concert is free. Street and garage parking are available in the vicinity of the library.

----------


## John Craton

> Wild picture Alex!!!!


It reminds me of a rather unusual album by an unusual band ... the Electric Amish. The title of the album is _Barn to be Wild_. (Just wish one of them played mando.) Since the Amish do not use electricity, the band is always accompanied by a bicyclist who powers the generator for their performances. They're definitely "cutting edge" for the Amish community.

----------


## Alex Timmerman

Hello All!

What a wonderful concerts are scheduled here. So good to see new works played. Mandonico is of course a very prolific composer and his ´Music for Play´ is a very nice (mandolin) orchestra work. 
And so many compositions by Victor; just great! Very special that we, here at the message board of the Mandolin Cafe, have all been able to see them develop, released and performed. 

This evening we have had the privilege of hearing the first two movements of John Craton´s 1st Mandolin Concerto. It was a great joy to listen (and watch!) Ferdinand and Eva performing it. And judging from the applause and reactions they got afterwards, I know the Concerto was very well received by the audience.
I already look forward to the 2nd performance of the Concerto and then perhaps all three movements will go!

This is a wonderful Topic-thread. It is very interesting to know what is going on World wide (Australia, the US, Europe etc.) in our mandolin field is really nice. 
Keep on posting here.


Best regards,

Alex.

----------


## Alex Timmerman

Ferdinand in action performing John's Concerto.

----------


## Alex Timmerman

And Eva, who did a marvellous job in accompanying Ferdinand!

----------


## vkioulaphides

And...  was Tom (Edskes) the _page-turner_?

 Just a guess...

Just back from the "other" side of the pond, too swamped to write more right now; I was indeed tempted to call you up, Alex, as I had a couple of (happy) hours to spend at Schiphol but thought better of it, as you might have been too busy for a surprise call from some crazy Greek or other. Oh, well; next time...

----------


## margora

Just a reminder that the Providence Mandolin Orchestra will be presenting a concert this Saturday, 2 PM, at the Providence (RI) Public Library in downtown Providence that will feature several works by our own Victor Kioulaphides, including Differencias, Toccata Scarlattiana, the 4th mandolin quartet, and the US premiere of his concerto for mandolin orchestra (originally for the Het Consort). The guests artists are Tamara Volskaya and Anatoliy Trofimov, they will be doing their Russian duo thing, and the PMO will accompany each separately in pieces (in Tamara's case, she will be playing the Pergolesi concerto in B-flat, originally for violin). Tamara is also performing Differencias and her duo partner for the Toccata will be the PMO's concertmaster, Joshua Bell.

For directions, consult the PMO website at www.mandolin-orchestra.org.

Here is the portion of the program notes pertaining to Victor K:

Victor Kioulaphides was born in Athens, Greece in 1961. He moved to New York City in 1979 where he studied double bass and composition at the Julliard School and the Manhattan School of Music. In addition to an extremely busy schedule as a composer and classical double bassist he is a faculty member at the Lucy Moses School for Music and Dance in New York City. Kioulaphides list of awards includes grants from ASCAP and from the Composer Assistance Program at the American Music Center. His compositions have been performed world wide, including at Carnegie Recital Hall, Merkin Hall, and the 92nd Street Y in New York City; and in the Netherlands, Germany, Italy, Spain, France, Argentina, Japan, and the Russian Federation.

Kioulaphides has a lengthy catalog including chamber operas, orchestral, chamber, vocal and instrumental works. Of his chamber opera Ocean Dream the noted critic Allan Kozinn wrote in the New York Times that the music [was] accessible and lush, and draws on Baroque and Renaissance elements. Writing in the New Music Connoisseur James L. Paulk described the score as endlessly nimble and clever  [Kioulaphides] gives [his singers] music that connects them to the audience at every turn.

Kioulaphides is a prolific and inspired composer for plucked strings and the first half of todays concert features several of his most important works in this idiom.  Subtitled Marzipan, Kioulaphides Quartet #4 -- here performed by the Providence Mandolin Orchestras resident ensemble, the Bradford Mandolin Quartet -- is the fourth of a projected set of six for an mandolin group meant to mimic a classical string quartet: first mandolin, second mandolin, tenor mandola (tuned like a viola), and mandocello (tuned like a cello). Diferencias sobre Morenika (for solo mandolin) is a beautiful, nostalgic theme and variations based on a Greek folk song that makes extended use of an idiomatic mandolin technique, cross-picking. Composed originally at the request of Tamara Volskaya for mandolin duo and later incorporated into the final movement of Quartet #1, the Toccata Scarlattiana evokes the sound and expressiveness of the harpsichord, as the title playfully suggests.

The final work on the first half of the program is the United States premiere of Kioulaphides Concerto per Orchestra a Pizzico. The concerto was composed for and dedicated to the Dutch mandolin ensemble Het Consort conducted by Alex Timmerman. The world premiere took place in Groningen, The Netherlands, in March of 2005. About the concerto the composer writes: The form of the piece was determined during several conversations with Alex Timmerman. We mused over the idea of a concerto in the usual sense  we also considered some sort of concerto grosso with more than one soloist. The final outcome was a work that features each and every section as occasional soloists. The Concerto is in three movements, fast-slow-fast: a Sinfonia first movement, a notturno second one, and a Rondo finale, subtitled Telemanniana fusing the gallantries of the Master from Magdeburg with the modern material of the earlier two movements.

----------


## vkioulaphides

*blush* 

The above program notes were adroitly compiled/edited by none other than Robert M. himself, out of a maddening array or should I say "cyber-confetti"? of information about me and my work. I have endless thanks and compliments for Robert on account of all he has done to bring this project to fruition, from our early contacts that led to my Concerto score ending up in the PMO's Director's hands to begin with, to the "finishing touch" of his eloquent program notes. 

I am particularly delighted with the anticipation of hearing my quartet; it will surely be an instructive experience for me, as I hope to return to composing Nº 5 and Nº 6 later this year. Tamara is guaranteed to dazzle with her skill, and the Concerto will surely be a treat to hear again, "reborn", as it were, under the leadership of Mark Davis and the fine playing of the PMO.

A million thanks to Robert, and, for those who will be able to make it to this promising concert... see you in Rhode Island! #

----------


## Mark Levesque

Hi Victor,

I'm trying to re-arrange my Saturday so I can be in Providence. I'm really looking forward #to the entire program!

Also, We have a concert on Sunday :
Sunday, February 26, 2006, 2:30 p.m.
WHITE PLAINS PUBLIC LIBRARY
100 Martine Ave
White Plains, NY 
(914) 422-1400

ACOUSTIC BLEND
Judy Handler & Mark Levesque
Guitars & Mandolin


For Sephora-			Stochelo Rosenberg
				(b. 1968)

Bei Mir	Bis Du Schein-		Jacobs, Secunda, Cahn & Chaplin		

Appanei Te Cavaquinho-	Ernesto Nazareth
				(1863-1934)

Brasileirinho-			Waldyr Azevedo
				(1923-1980)

Bésame Mucho- 		Consuelo Velazquez
(1916-2005)

Como Llora Una Estrella-	Antoñio Carillo
				(1892-1962)

Um a Zero-			Pixiguinha & Lacerda

Minstrels-			Claude Engel
				(b. 1948)

Tarantella-			Rafaele Calace
				(1863-1934)

Recuerdos de la Alhambra-	Francisco Tárrega
				(1852-1909)

Malaguena-			Traditional Spanish

Dark Eyes-			Traditional Russian

Cheers,
Mark

----------


## margora

Re: Judy and Mark's program, very nice! "Minstrels", in particular, by Claude Engel, is an excellent, highly accessible piece. I am fairly certain he has written other pieces for mandolin and guitar.

----------


## dj coffey

Nickel Creek has updated their website with a boatload of US concerts starting in March!

http://www.nickelcreek.com/

I know it's not real bluegrass, but it's great entertainment value no matter what genre they are!

----------


## vkioulaphides

Just back from...

----------


## vkioulaphides

... Rhode Island, where the Providence Mandolin Orchestra, directed by Mark Davis, gave a splendid U.S. premiere to my Concerto per orchestra a pizzico. The PMO is a fine group, with a lovely mix of sound(s); Mark conducts with rare finesse and a keen sense of musical direction. It was evident that both he and the orchestra had thought this piece through with great, and loving care. I am honored and humbled by their efforts.

Prior to the Concerto, I was already in sheer delight by the wonderfully cozy, _gemütlich_ performance of my "Marzipan" Quartetto by the Bradford Quartet. "YES!", I thought as I sat in the audience; "THAT's the spirit!" Four musician-friends, making it all happen in the finest, warmest, noblest spirit of chamber music.   

After the quartet, the one-and-only Tamara V. flew through my Diferencias, while she and concertmaster Josh Bell gave a chime-like rendition of my Toccata Scarlattiana. The mandolin-world is in good hands!

The event was no less pleasant on the personal level: SO many cyber-friends, suddenly meeting in person for the first time! Bob Margo, Dan Moore... I could not possibly remember them all; Mark Levesque was kindly able to attend... Too many happy memories to encapsulate in one, single post, without making it a marathon for the reader. For once, I must try to contain my effervescent prose and be brief.

To summarize, then:  

Oh, and... a HUGE "bravi!" to all!

----------


## Jim Garber

> Also, We have a concert on Sunday :
> Sunday, February 26, 2006, 2:30 p.m.
> WHITE PLAINS PUBLIC LIBRARY


I actually managed to get out of the house today and down to the library to hear Judy and Mark play and it was wonderful. Nice eclectic selection and the crowd enjoyed it.

Mark is one of my good cyber-friends who I had yet to meet in person until today and it was truly great to connect in person, to also meet Judy (another fine musician) and to hear them both play.

Great day!

Jim

----------


## Alex Timmerman

Congrats to Victor, Mark Davis and the entire Providence Mandolin Orchestra and all the other musicians of the concert! 


Cheers,

Alex

----------


## margora

"Congrats to Victor, Mark Davis and the entire Providence Mandolin Orchestra and all the other musicians of the concert!"

We (the PMO) were very happy with the turnout (the hall was maybe 80-85 percent full), and it is always inspiring to perform with Tamara and Anatoliy. It was a great honor to play Victor's music.

BTW, the post-concert party was great fun, featuring impromptu and entirely improvised arrangements by Tamara, Anatoliy, various PMO'ers and others of, eg. Recuerdos de la Alahambra, various Russian tunes, a medley from "Fiddler on the Roof", Beatles, Gerswhin, and, last but not least, "Never on Sunday".

----------


## vkioulaphides

Oh, yes... I failed to mention the *party*!  Unfortunately, by that time jetlag was raging in my cloudy head ehm... aided, as it were, by a glass of red wine so I was too incoherent to participate in the jam session. I have a distinct distaste for handling musical instruments when I feel my own hardware in a state of discoordination. No PWI (Playing While Impaired) for me!

Mark and I did tinker on a handful of (delicious!) instruments early Sunday morning but, of course, by then it was high noon _in Athens._  

So, Bob... raincheck?  

I also (shamefully) neglected to mention that the second half, featuring Ms. Volskaya, was stunning, her rendition of Mozart's G Major Rondo was breathtaking... She is always a treat and I enthusiastically recommend that all on the Café make an effort to catch up with (at least) one of her performances at some time.

----------


## margora

"So, Bob... raincheck?"

You bet!

----------


## Mark Levesque

I echo Alex's comment:
"Congrats to Victor, Mark Davis and the entire Providence Mandolin Orchestra and all the other musicians of the concert!"
I had a nice time. It was wonderful to hear Tamara and/or the PMO performing Victor's beautiful composition and I enjoyed the 2nd half as well.
Bravo to all!

Jim, thanks for attending our show!
If the library had not been closing, I wonder how long we would have stayed in the hall discussing mandolins and guitars??

----------


## Jim Garber

I don't know Joyce's playing but she lives in my county, so I may try to get down to one of these (from the announcment pages):

Upcoming performances by Joyce Balint on the Mandolin
Wednesday, March 8, 2006
12:10 PM Grace Church, Main Street, White Plains, New York
Lunchtime concert: 35 minutes
No admission charge
With: Mory Ortmann, piano
Performing works by Scarlatti; Beethoven; Gervasio; Armin

Saturday, March 18, 2006
8:00 PM Howland Cultural Center, 477 Main Street. Beacon, New York 12508
Tickets: $12 adults; $8 seniors/students
(845) 831-4988 or (845) 297-2340
With: Seth Jacobs, cello
Siri Milkov, piano
Performing works by Vivaldi; Hummel; Gervasio; Beethoven; Scarlatti
(note: only piece that is the same in both programs is the Scarlatti)

Sunday, April 2, 2006
3:00 PM
Chamber Music Westchester series
Tarrytown Music Hall
13 Main Street
Tarrytown, New York 10591
(914) 631-3390
with: Stefan Hoskuldsson, flute
Giacomo LaVita, guitar
Susan Jolles, harp
Including works by: Bob Stone; Glenn Hardy; Lowell Liebermann; Henze; Scheidler; Music of the Peruvian Indians, more
Tickets: $20 adults; $15 Seniors; $5 students

----------


## Daymando

The *DAYTON MANDOLIN ORCHESTRA* Presents the Second-Annual:

**** March MARCH MADNESS and Other Musical Novelties ****

Join us for an enjoyable, casual program of delicious foot-tapping mandolin orchestra music, featuring marches, serenades, and other works by such notable composers as Joe Green, Wolfgang Mozart, Leroy Anderson, Irving Berlin, John P. Sousa ...and more!

*SATURDAY, MARCH 11, 2006 -- 7:30 P.M.*

SEARS RECITAL HALL
Jesse Phillips Humanities Center
University of Dayton
300 College Park, Dayton OH 45469

*General Admission*
Adults: $8.00 in advance - $10.00 at the door
Kids under 12: $4.00 in advance - $5.00 at the door

Reserve your seat -- _and a seat for a friend!_ -- right here!

*Seats are filling very quickly for this *once-a-year treat* -- Don't Miss It!*

----------


## Mark Levesque

Sunday, March 12, 2006, 3-4 p.m.
BROOKFIELD PUBLIC LIBRARY
182 Whisconier Road
Brookfield, CT 
(203) 775-6241
Duo Concert.

----------


## Alex Timmerman

Hello friends,

----------


## Alex Timmerman

You are all invited!

----------


## John Craton

Great photo, Alex. I recognize you on the far right, and I believe that's Ferdinand opposite left. Who are the rest of the orchestra members?

----------


## Jonathan

I'm pleased to announce that the Baltimore Mandolin Quartet is playing a concert
at Central Presbyterian Church in Baltimore, this Sunday March the 19th at 4 o'clock. #Raffaele Calace's Danza Spagnola will lead off the program, and Carlo Munier will be represented by his Quartet No. 1 in C major and his transcription of music from Donizetti's Lucia da Lammermoor. #My own arrangements of the Quartet from Verdi's Rigoletto, Dance of the Blessed Spirits by Gluck, Canzonetta from Mozart's Don Giovanni, and Maidens' Dance from Khachaturian's Gayane ballet will be featured, among others. #The church is at 7308 York Rd. Baltimore MD 21204, and their web site can be found at centralpres. Come on out and make us more nervous than we already are!  
Jonathan Jensen

----------


## Mark Levesque

We are playing around Indianapolis and Chicago next week, and would love to meet (and talk mandolins and guitars) if you can attend.

Sunday, March 19, 2006, 7:00 p.m.
THE BEAN BLOSSOM MUSIC SERIES
Saint David's Episcopal Church
Bean Blossom, IN

Thursday, March 23, 2006, 8:00 p.m.
COMMON CAUSE/IN & CENTRAL INDIANA JOBS WITH JUSTICE BENEFIT CONCERT
All Souls Unitarian Church
5805 East 56th Street
Indianapolis, IN

Friday, March 24, 2006, 8:00 p.m.
RAINBOW'S END CONCERT SERIES
7574 North Lincoln Ave.
Skokie, IL
(847) 677-3334

Sunday, March 26, 2006, 4:00 p.m.
BYRON COLBY BARN
Prairie Crossing
1016 Harris Road
Grayslake, IL
(847) 548-5400 

Monday, March 27, 2006, 7:00 p.m.
FREMONT PUBLIC LIBRARY
1170 North Midlothian Road
Mundelein, IL
(847) 566-8702
www.fremontlibrary.org

----------


## Alex Timmerman

Hello All,

I am proud to announce an interesting concert that we will give on the afternoon of April 1st. Special it is because we will premiere two works composed by our "own" John Craton and Victor Kioulaphides. And even more special it will be because John will be with us to hear his beautiful composition _The Legend of Princess Noccalula_ performed by Sebastiaan de Grebber and The CONSORT. 

You can find more information at our website. Click here.    

For those who can't be there don't worry, there will be a new CD of The CONSORT on which both works - as well as Victor's _Concerto per Orchestra a Pizzico_  will be recorded.

Many greetings from all of us! 
And especially for John: _we look forward to meet you and be sure you are very welcome!
_

Alex.

----------


## vkioulaphides

Alas, by now it is definite that I will _not_ be able to attend; my next visit to Alex & Co., and the lovely Netherlands, will have to wait... The reasons are complex and hinging on all sorts of personal/professional matters, which belong rather to a private e-mail, not a public forum. Even by my own, chatty standards, *some* decorum should be adhered to.

All the same: I will be there _in spirit_, wishing Alex, Sebastiaan, Het Consort, and my esteemed colleague John Craton all the success they deserve.

 

Victor

----------


## Jim Garber

> For those who can't be there don't worry, there will be a new CD of The CONSORT on which both works - as well as Victor's _Concerto per Orchestra a Pizzico_  will be recorded.


Alex:
As one who perpetually cannot be there (one day, for sure!) I am very happy to hear fo the new Consort recording. Keep us posted.

Jim

----------


## John Craton

> And especially for John: _we look forward to meet you and be sure you are very welcome!_


Indeed, I am looking forward great anticipation to meeting everyone on that side of the pond. I feel it only fair to warn those who plan to attend, however, that some of my _distant_ distant relatives may be in the audience. (Yes, we're everywhere - there are even Creyghtons/Creijghtons in the Netherlands.) Hopefully they will be better behaved than their American counterparts  

It will be a great honor for me to meet Alex, Sebastiaan, Ferdinand, Eva, and the entire CONSORT in person. That's not to mention Anahi Oraison and her string quartet as well. Should be lots of fun! (I think my wife is looking forward to the quiet back home too.)

----------


## Neil Gladd

I finally heard the Baltimore Mandolin Quartet in concert yesterday, before a large, enthusiastic audience. The program included Calace's Danza Spagnola and Munier's arrangement of tunes from Lucia da Lammermoor, but the big piece was Munier's quartet in C. The rest of the program was arrangements and a few original pieces by mandola player Jonathan Jensen (of Mandolin Cafe fame).

The ensemble playing was very good, and consistantly very musical. 1st mandolinist David Evans played one piece on the much-maligned Calace Lyre-Mandolin, and I have to say that it sounded great, and projected better than the Calace mandolin he used for the rest of the concert. He said afterwards that it was weird to play, so I tried it myself and it is weird. 2nd mandolinist Laura Norris also had a beautiful tremolo on her 1920s Vinaccia.

The performers couldn't hang around afterwards for long, as they had to play another concert with the Baltimore Mandolin Orchestra, but I hope to visit with them more in the near future. Two thumbs up!

----------


## margora

The Providence Mandolin Orchestra will give an encore performance of Victor Kioulaphides' concerto for mandolin orchestra this Friday, March 24, 7 PM at the "Spring Fling" (plucked strings) music festival, in Mansfield MA, held at the Holiday Inn, 31 Hampshire Street, in Mansfield. Also on the program will be works by Assad, Gal, Hartford, Mandonico, and others.

----------


## vkioulaphides

*WOW!*

A few years ago, it so happened out of no effort or forethought by Yours Truly that three of my operas were running in the same _season_. Still, it has NEVER happened that the _same WORK_ of mine should be performed on one and the _same DAY_#on different sides of the Atlantic!

Long live the mandolin!  

Cheers,

Victor

P.S. As you may know, Bob, Mark and I are already making further, *diabolical* plans for the future... But that, of course, is in the pre-cooking stage.

----------


## JimD

Hi folks,

Not strictly classical -- John McGann's newly-composed quartet is on the program for his Berklee faculty recital. The quartet will be played by John (octave mandolin), Joe Walsh (mandolin), Adam Larrabee (mandocello) and me (mandolin).

There will be a great variety of other music on the program as well. 

Here are the details.

----------


## vkioulaphides

[QUOTE]"Not strictly classical..."

Well, Jim, none of us is _that_.  Sounds like a quartetto classico to me... (in fact, I know that Carlo Aonzo has been playing mine in Italy with essentially the same instruments you enumerate, with the only nomenclatural difference of European-type mandola for the octave mandolin. Same difference...)

Best of success! Wish I could be there...

Cheers, (and two thumbs up)

Victor

----------


## margora

"Not strictly classical -- John McGann's newly-composed quartet is on the program for his Berklee faculty recital. The quartet will be played by John (octave mandolin), Joe Walsh (mandolin), Adam Larrabee (mandocello) and me (mandolin). There will be a great variety of other music on the program as well."

I expect to be there.

----------


## JimD

> I expect to be there. 
> 
> --------------
> Robert A. Margo


I'll look forward to seeing you. Maybe we can finally set up a time to get together and play some duets.

----------


## JimD

> Sounds like a quartetto classico to me... (in fact, I know that Carlo Aonzo has been playing mine in Italy


Victor,

I'd love to get a copy of your quartet -- I have enjoyed playing your solo mandolin pieces and chamber music w/guitar. 

and, I have been playing with some excellent mando folks lately...

----------


## vkioulaphides

Well, Jim... watch what you ask for; you might actually _get_ it!  

I am currently finishing up my *fifth* quartetto classico, and would gladly send you all five, as soon as this latest one is proofread and fair-copied. In fact, I have slowly been building up a "hit-list" (currently up to a healthy dozen-or-so) of recipients of my Haydnesque sixpack. I hope to thereby generate some impetus for both the genre and the medium.

Cheers,

Victor

----------


## Eugene

> Well, Jim, none of us is _that_. # Sounds like a quartetto classico to me...


Well, close, if you replace the tenor instrument from G (under any name) with the alto instrument from c.

----------


## Eugene

> Hi folks,
> 
> Not strictly classical -- John McGann's newly-composed quartet is on the program for his Berklee faculty recital. The quartet will be played by John (octave mandolin), Joe Walsh (mandolin), Adam Larrabee (mandocello) and me (mandolin).
> 
> There will be a great variety of other music on the program as well. 
> 
> Here are the details.


Man, I'd love to see. Please pass my greetings to Adam...and everybody else too...even though I haven't met everybody else. Is Adam playing that wacky cowboy-esque beast cello?

----------


## vkioulaphides

[QUOTE] "Well, close, if you replace the tenor instrument from G (under any name) with the alto instrument from c. "

True. The line does get a bit blurred in practice, though... For example, while I started by sending out alto-clef parts, as extracted from the score, waaaaaaaaay back when I wrote my Nº 1  it was Carlo A. who first suggested that I also make an _alternative_ part for the third-from-the-top instrument (no names mentioned), as that is what he and his colleagues use, in octave-treble clef. 

Hence the continuing duality, in my own works at least. Of course, the instrument I have always _meant_ need not go below C, so the usual, viola-tuned mandola is just right. Even at that, the alternative, octave-treble part has come handy, as some CGDA-mandola players still prefer it to alto. It's all, of course, perfecty OK with me.

----------


## margora

I went to John McGann's concert last night, a lot of fun. The program began with an energetic performance of his quartet #2 (mando #1, #2, octave mandolin and mandocello). To answer Eugene's question first("Is Adam playing that wacky cowboy-esque beast cello?"), yes. The music was a mixture of diverse styles, with some exciting improvised sections. The cafe's Jim Dalton performed on mandolin in his usual stellar manner in this piece (the other mandolinist, also a fine player, was Joe Walsh, a student at Berklee). Next up were a couple of Django-style tunes, with Matt Glaser and Aaron Weinstein on Grapelli-esque violin; here Mr. McGann played guitar and mandolin, sounding appropriately Djangoesque. The concert closed with several evocative tunes by his group "The Wayfaring Strangers", sort of bluegrass with strong jazz overtones. As a player, Mr. McGann has refined rhythmic and harmonic sensibilties combined with a very fluid left hand, most evident on octave mandolin.

----------


## JimD

Thanks Robert!

John's music was quite enjoyable to play and he, Adam and Joe were a great pleasure to work with. I was glad the quartet was up first so that I could get out into the audience and enjoy the rest of the program.




> wacky cowboy-esque beast cello


This qualifies as redundancy, doesn't it? Every 'cello I've seen, heard or played has been a "wacky beast" of one kind or another. I suppose the qualifier "cowboy-esque" could refer only to Adam's instrument (at least in my experience).

My own wacky beast is a Gibson-esque instrument with bad glue joints that looks like the maker's idea of "finishing" was to dip the thing in a giant vat of Minwax and wipe off SOME of the excess with a not very clean paper towel and leave it to dry in a dusty place -- returning now and then to check the drying process by touching the not-yet-dry instrument and leaving decorative fingerprints.  

Sounds nice, though.

----------


## Eugene

groovy...and wacky.

----------


## jmcgann

My concert was a success due to the high caliber of friends I am fortunate enough to get to play with.

Mandowise, Jim Dalton has one of the best tremolo sounds I"ve ever heard, and tore up some very difficult passages. Adam Larrabee ripped into some challenging 'cello parts with relish, and Joe Walsh also played his ### off on some very non-standard mandolinistics. All three players were called upon to improvise on fiddle tune settings as well as a funk groove, and also to execute some unusual melodic, harmonic, and rhythmic ideas, and all three played great.

A composer relies on players not only to execute ideas, but to, as Frank Zappa put it *"Put the eyebrows on the music".* Without the right attitude, it is just notes on paper. Thanks, guys, for bringing yourselves to the writing!

================================================

PS- Adam's mandocello is the very rare prototype Fender Tom Mix Signature Series (Tom didn't do a lot of artist endorsements, and in fact had a falling out with Leo Fender over the logo design, as Leo felt that a Mother-Of-Pearl horse/cowboy inlay along the fingerboard was too expensive, and wanted to use mother-of-toilet-seat cactus on the pickguard). Few historians take note of the fact the Tom Mix had a mandolin quartet comprised of fellow singing cowboys (Gene Autrey played a Loar Mandola) who specialized in performing the complete Beethoven string quartet cycle in a single evening, on a stage setting that included a gas-fed campfire, horses, and non-allergenic hay (as Gene Autry had severe reactions to hay and grass pollen). 

Adam "acquired" the instrument from an ex-loan shark who was unavailable for comment on the transaction, as he disappeared immediately after Adam's "purchase" of the instrument (the charges against Adam were dropped due to lack of evidence). *












































* Happy April Fool's Day. #

----------


## NYClassical

Hi Everyone:

I'm playing the Gaudioso Concerto in G Major with two violins, and guitar playing the cello/continuo part: 

Friday, April 14th at 8:00pm
Mannes College of Music
150 W. 85th St. New York, NY 
FREE

The rest of the program is Solo guitar-- some Scarlatti, Chopin, and Villa-Lobos, and the Ponce Concierto del Sur (with piano).

I'm also playing the Gaudioso on Saturday, May 6th,at St, Barthomomew's, as part of an all-chamber guitar concert. 

More info here

----------


## vkioulaphides

Hello, Adam. Now that, ehm... I am not AS employed as before,  I will try to make either date. Having said that, nothing as busy as freelancing...  

Cheers,

Victor

----------


## NYClassical

gotcha. here's to hoping you can't make it for good reasons, but still hoping you can make it. actually, here's to hoping you have a midday gig that pays lots of money, and then you make it over to my concert  

ps- jmcgann: i went to school with Adam Larrabee years ago--very talented jazz guitarist, and i'm sure he's a great mandocello player....

----------


## Jim Garber

> PS- Adam's mandocello is the very rare prototype Fender Tom Mix Signature Series


I guess that is where Peter gets his mandolin chops.

Any pics of this mandocello beast... you got my curiosity.

Jim

----------


## Eugene

7:00 pm, Sunday, 30 April 2006: Otterbein College String Department Showcase Concert 
including Gruviera Armonico (i.e., Karl, guitar prof. on Otterbein's faculty, and me, part-time mandolin hack)
Otterbein College, Riley Hall in the Battelle Fine Arts Center 
Free Admission! 
For info: 614-823-1508

Jim Bates, whom some of you know, is the head of this program.

----------


## Linda Binder

If you're in Madison WI tonight (April 6) and have a yen to hear guitars come to a concert tonight by the Madison Guitar Ensemble on the campus of of UW-Mad in Morphy Hall at 8:30. Mandolin content--I was asked to join them to play Bach's Brandenburg #3 --mandolin with 10 (Ten...seriously, ten!) classical guitars  Conducting will be renowned Classical guitarist Javier Calderon, who runs the guitar program at UW-Mad.
--Linda

----------


## Jim Garber

Linda,
10 guitars and how many mandolins?

Jim

----------


## Linda Binder

just me...unless you can get here in a hurry Jim.
--Linda

----------


## NYClassical

> If you're in Madison WI tonight (April 6) and have a yen to hear guitars come to a concert tonight by the Madison Guitar Ensemble on the campus of of UW-Mad in Morphy Hall at 8:30. Mandolin content--I was asked to join them to play Bach's Brandenburg #3 --mandolin with 10 (Ten...seriously, ten!) classical guitars  Conducting will be renowned Classical guitarist Javier Calderon, who runs the guitar program at UW-Mad.
> --Linda


wow that sounds like fun!

----------


## Jim Garber

> just me...unless you can get here in a hurry Jim.
> --Linda


Sure... what's for lunch?

Jim

----------


## Linda Binder

Thanks Adam, I think it will be fun. #If you need another ten guitarists ( a deccagaggle?) for the continuo part of the Gaudioso I can get you some names. #Jim, Jim, Jim....you missed lunch. #Dinner might be good though if you can find a flight. You better hop to it. 
--Linda

----------


## NYClassical

> Thanks Adam, I think it will be fun. #If you need another ten guitarists ( a deccagaggle?) for the continuo part of the Gaudioso I can get you some names. #Jim, Jim, Jim....you missed lunch. #Dinner might be good though if you can find a flight. You better hop to it. 
> --Linda


oh man--tempting, but...hmmm. i think i'll start small and build it from there  

in all seriousness-- the guy i've got is REALLY solid. young guy, but really, really good. wish i had 10 of him!

adam

----------


## vkioulaphides

*sigh*

Adam, this coming Friday won't happen (for me, that is).  Yes, your "prophesy" came true, at least in part: at noon, I am playing the annual performance of St. Matthew Passion at St. Peter's (@Citicorp you surely know it) and, once that gig is done, I will need to come home and recover; it's not for nothing they call that piece a *Passion*. Besides, some "domestic attention" has been pressingly demanded of me: oh, it's not the wife, it's the *daughter* who demands my presence at home, after a day's absence  

Perhaps I'll catch your performance in May...

Play well!

----------


## NYClassical

no prob--busy time of year for church gigs. glad you're working, of course! i'll post the may 6th info again in a couple of weeks.

----------


## Alex Timmerman

Hello all,


Just in case...

For those mandolin enthousiasts who live on the other side of the big pond and who are thinking about coming over to Europe in the near future, here is perhaps a good reason to actually do so and visit Holland : 



*SATURDAY* - June 10th at 20.00 hours: 

The Hague  An evening concert by *THE CONSORT* conducted by Alex Timmerman at the Elandstreetchurch, Elandstraat 194 in the centre of The Hague (Netherlands). #


During the concert compositions will be performed that cover almost all musical periods. The first part features arrangements of music by Johann Sebastian Bach, Georg Friedrich Händel (Baroque), Gioacchino Antonio Rossini (Classical) as well as original works for mandolin orchestra by Raffaele Calace (Neo Romantisism) and Yasuo Kuwahara (Contemporary). 

The soloist of the first part of the programme will be the Dutch Harpist *ANNEGREET ROUW* in the famous Harp Concerto by G. F. Händel.

After the interval the programme continues with original works for mandolin orchestra by Contemporary composers. Some of these recently composed works, like the _´Concerto per Orchestra a pizzico´_ by the New York based Greek composer Victor Kioulaphides and the _´Legend of Princess Noccalula´_ by the American composer John Craton - in which the Dutch mandolinist *SEBASTIAAN DE GREBBER* will be the soloist - are dedicated to *THE CONSORT*.

You are all very welcome!


_SATURDAY - June 10th at 20.00 hours: 
Elandstreetchurch (Elandstraatkerk), Elandstraat 194 in the centre of The Hague (Netherlands). #
_


Best regards, 

Alex


Photo: The Elandstraatkerk. By the way, the Church has a great acoustic!

----------


## vkioulaphides

Once again, Alex, I wish I could be there!  Of course, June is rather soon, and I am still "in transition", without any clear idea of what comes next in my (professional) life. It seems that my next time across the pond will be some time next fall, but, alas, no sooner than that. I just don't know...

I DO know, however, a prominent arts presenter who is actually _from_ The Hague#even though she runs a chamber music series in... Brooklyn, New York! I will ask her whether she will be in her hometown in June, right on time to attend your concert. I am sure that, if she could attend, she would be most favorably impressed by the fine playing of Het Consort.

Hey, you never know what connections can lead to what... *diabolical snicker*

Best of luck to you all.

Cheers,

Victor

----------


## margora

The Providence Mandolin Orchestra will present a concert this Saturday at 7:30 PM for the "Arts in the Village" chamber music series at Goff Memorial Hall in Rehoboth, Massachusetts. The program is as follows:

Pavans and Galliards          William Byrd (arr. O. Kalberer)
Music for Play             Claudio Mandonico
Capriccio               Hans Gal
Song for My Father           Clarice Assad
Concerto per orchestra a pizzico    Victor Kioulaphides

INTERMISSION

Country Fields (world premiere)    Eva Kendrick
Suite #6                Hermann Ambrosius
Song of Japanese Autumn        Yasuo Kuwahara
Concierto de Media Luna        Jose Luis Barroso

Two of the works on the program -- the Assad and Kendrick -- were composed for the PMO. Clarice Assad is a
pianist, vocalist, and composer from New York City; she is the daughter of the well-known guitarist Sergio Assad. Eva Kendrick is a composer and vocalist from Massachusetts whose song cycle "Shining" has been performed throughout New England and which will receive its Los Angeles premiere in June. "County Fields" is a lovely piece with a "pastoral" atmosphere well suited to a mandolin ensemble and we are very pleased to be giving its world premiere at the concert.

Directions to the concert can be found at our website, www.mandolin-orchestra.org.

----------


## Alex Timmerman

Dear Friends, 


I am very happy to announce to you a concert of importance for our instrument.

This concert is special because three young musicians were selected from a large group of young competitors by the jury of the Dutch Orchestra *Het Orkest van het Oosten*, as very gifted on their instruments. 
The participants, all studying at music schools in our province Overijssel, had to play a programme of about 20 minutes of their own choice and convince the jury of their capability to perform well on stage. The chosen finalists would namely be given the chance to play during the so-called *´Talentenconcert´* of *Het Orkest van het Oosten* (The Orchestra of the East).

One of the three chosen talents is *Ferdinand Binnendijk*, the promising young Mandolinist of whom I informed you earlier at this very topic (Feb. 16th). 
The two other finalists are Alain Pondman on Saxophone and Martine Stigt Thans on Violin. So I would say the Mandolin is in good company!

The great thing of this all is that Ferdinand will perform *John Craton´s MANDOLIN CONCERTO No. 1 in d-minor* 
with(!) *Het Orkest van het Oosten* conducted by *Candida Thompson*. 

Again a real première here of an American composition for mandolin and orchestra in it´s original setting! 

This Mandolin Concerto (No.1) has three movements; an Allegro, an Adagio subtitled Alabama Lullaby and an Allegretto. 
Having heard this work performed by Ferdinand and Eva van den Dool (on piano) I can inform you that it is simply a wonderful Concerto of nearly 20 minutes. While the beautiful theme of the Lullaby give the soloist a change to shine with his (her) tremolo and arpeggios all over the fingerboard, the two outer movements offer so many opportunities in which the performer can ´shine´ with virtuosity, etc. 
And interesting to know, this very Craton work was written for and dedicated to our own _Victor Kioulaphides! 
_
This *´Talentenconcert´* will be a great experience for Ferdinand and for us to witness. 
The event will take place on Thursday June 15th, starting at 19.00 hours in the concerthall of the Nieuwe Buitensociëteit in Zwolle (Netherlands). 

I will keep you all informed!


Many greetings,

Alex

PS. Here you can view the score and hear the Sibelius MIDI computer file at the American Music
 Center #of John´s 1st Mandolin Concerto.

Photo © AT 2006 *Ferdinand Binnendijk.*

----------


## vkioulaphides

Wonderful!

While I am honored beyond words that our good John C. dedicated this work to me, I am also delighted that it has become a vehicle for young Ferdinand's astonishing skill and fine artistry. Perhaps some day I will get to hear Ferdinand play this work; otherwise, I will forever be condemned to my own, ehm... _approximate_ rendition of it.  

Congratulations to both John and Ferdinand, as well as to Alex, whose deeply involved teaching has fostered, nourished, and supported such sterling young talent.

Bravi!

----------


## margora

The Providence Mandolin Orchestra
Mark Davis, Director
With Special Guest Artist Carlo Aonzo

June 10, 2006, 8 P.M.

St. Martins Church
50 Orchard Ave
Providence Rhode Island

I.

Suite No. 6                                      Hermann Ambrosius
  Prelude
  Minuet
  Sarabande
  Gavotte-Trio
  Badinerie

Concierto de Media Luna                           Jose Luis Barroso
  Recuerdos
  Elegia
  Danza

Concerto per orchestra a pizzico                     Victor Kioulaphides
  Sinfonia
  Notturno
  Rondo

Concerto in A Minor, Op. 3, No. 6 (RV 356)           Antonio Vivaldi
  Allegro
  Largo
  Presto

   Carlo Aonzo, mandolin

II.

Prelude No. 10, Op. 112                            Raffaele Calace

  Carlo Aonzo, mandolin

Burlesca                                        Silvio Ranieri

Serenata                                        Fabrizio Guidice

Kaze                                           Katsumi Nagoaka
 Allegrettto malinconico
  Aria
  Allegro ritmico

  Carlo Aonzo, mandolin
  Mark Davis, guitar

Song for My Father                               Clarice Assad

Concerto in C Major (RV 425)                      Antonio Vivaldi
  Allegro Moderato
  Largo 
  Allegro Moderato  

  Carlo Aonzo, mandolin

Program Notes

By Robert A. Margo

Italy is the ancestral home of the mandolin, spiritually and literally. It was in Italy that the mandolino and mandoline first made their appearances in the seventeenth and eighteenth centuries. The mandolino had six courses (double strings) tuned mostly in fourths while the mandoline had four courses tuned in fifths like the modern mandolin (or violin). Vivaldi wrote his mandolin works such as the familiar RV 425 for the six course instrument although these are frequently performed on the modern mandolin. Originally for violin (from the collection of concerti known as Lestro Armonico) the Concerto in A Minor also transfers beautifully to the modern mandolin.

By the mid nineteenth century the mandolin had fallen into disuse in European art music but remained popular as a folk instrument in Italy. A revival ensued in the late nineteenth century, and the mandolin soon became one of the most widely played instruments in the Old and New Worlds.  Virtuosos burst on the scene, tutors written, ensembles of all sizes and types formed, and vast quantities of music published. Perhaps the greatest of all the early twentieth century mandolinists was the Italian Raffaele Calace who performed widely and also personally constructed some of the finest instruments of the era. If this were not enough Calace composed many of the mandolins greatest works, perhaps none greater than a series of unaccompanied preludes -- immensely attractive musical jewels, fiendishly difficult, of which No. 10 is one of the most spectacular.

If mandolin and guitar conjures up an image of the proverbial tourist version of O Sole Mio the combination is also responsible for chamber music of a very high order. Silvio Ranieri, who was born in Italy but spent most of his creative life in Belgium, was a performer of the first rank and an important composer. Ranieris Burlesca is characteristic of his music, full of rapid scales, elegant phrases, and Italianate charm. Fabrizio Guidices Serenata is another work in a traditional style while Kaze Nagaokas Kaze draws on popular musical idioms of Brazil.

At the other end of the ensemble spectrum resides the mandolin orchestra, modeled after the bowed strings variety. Calace dreamed of a time when mandolin family instruments would figure prominently into symphonic music, a dream that despite important counter-examples from Mahler to Boulez has yet to be realized. However, orchestras of plucked string instruments thrive today in Europe, the United States, and Japan, and much new music has been written. Todays concert features one of the classics of the modern repertoire, Hermann Ambroisus Suite No. 6 written in a friendly, neo-baroque style. Jose Luis Barrosos Concierto de Media Luna evokes a Spanish atmosphere with its allusions to flamenco harmonies and rhythms. The concert also highlights a remarkable new work, Victor Kioulaphides Concerto per orchestra a pizzico, composed for the Dutch ensemble Het Consort and given its United States premiere in February by the Providence Mandolin Orchestra. Written for the Providence Mandolin Orchestra, Clarice Assads Song for My Father is filled with the subtle harmonies and infectious rhythms of the composers native Brazil.

Born in Savona, Italy, Carlo Aonzo is one of the worlds premier performers on mandolin. From a musical family, his first teacher was his father, and he went on to study with Ugo Orlandi at the Cesare Pollini Conservatory of Padua. He has received numerous awards including the Vivaldi prize of the Vittorio Pitzianti National Mandolin Competition in Venice and first prize in the Walnut Valley National Mandolin Contest in Winfield, Kansas. Aonzo has toured throughout northern Europe, Italy, and the United States as a soloist or with chamber ensembles and orchestras. He has recorded Paganinis complete works for mandolin on period instruments (Integrale per Amandorlino e Chitarra Francese). Other recordings with guitarist Beppe Gambetta and mandolinist David Grisman have featured the works of early twentieth century Italian composers (Serenata and Traversata). For Mel Bay Publishers he has recorded a video concert (Carlo Aonzo: Classical Mandolin Virtuoso) and his work was also featured in Mandolin 2000. 

The Providence Mandolin Orchestra was founded by the late Hibbard Perry in 1971. Since then, it has become one of the leading American mandolin ensembles, with regular appearances throughout the Eastern United States, Canada, and Western Europe. With well over two hundred pieces in its repertoire, the PMO features a wide range of musical styles from Renaissance dances to Baroque concertos, turn-of-the-century nostalgia, and avant-garde expressions. The groups unique tonality has inspired exciting new works by Clarice Assad, Will Ayton, Owen Hartford, Eva Kendrick, Barbara Kolb, Robert Martel, Michael Nix, Stephen Funk Pearson, and many others. The Orchestra is under the direction of Mark Davis. Mr. Davis pursues an active career as a solo performer, educator, and conductor. Mark Davis directs a multi-level guitar ensemble program at the Wheeler School in Providence RI.

Ticket prices are $15 ($10 for seniors/students). There is ample street parking in the vicinity of the church.

Carlo Aonzo will also hold a mandolin workshop from 1-3:30 PM at the Wheeler School, 216 Hope Street, Providence RI (very close to St. Martin's). The price for the workshop alone is $30; concert + workshop is $40 (reduced price for seniors and students). Details can be found in a separate posting on this site or by going to Providence Mandolin Orchestra

----------


## WJF

From the shameless self promotion department ...

*My Band, "Tin Roof" will be appearing at The Towne Crier Cafe in Pawling, NY on Friday night June 9th at 8:00PM along with special guests The Rowan Brothers. Yes ... those would be Peter's brothers Chris & Lorin.*

This is a potentially important gig for us as rumor has it that if we do well, we could get a shot at The Falcon Ridge Folk Festival. If you're in the area and can lend your support, I'll dedicate my first Grammy Award to you!!  

Thanks for reading ... hope to see some of my mando-brethren  there!!

More details here: http://www.townecrier.com/calendar.html (June 9th link on right hand side of page)

----------


## Jim Garber

Boy, this sure is mandolin week-and-a-half in my area. Last week we had Skaggs and Statman and Oustroushko in New York. Last night, Carlo Aonzo played with a host of local stars (more details below) and now Wayne's band. I have been trying to get to hear you guys.In the middle of it all I spent 3 intense days at Carlo Aonzo's workshop. 

I wish I could make it to Wayne's gig, but am pretty exhausted from all this mandolin stuff. I may have to play guitar for awhile or b*njo  to rest up.

Carlo's concert was wonderful. He played primarily a classical repertoire of Bach, Ugolino, Vivaldi, Paganini, Mozart, Bortolazzi ably assisted by Barry Mitterhoff, Enrico Granafei, Joe Brent, Bob Rose, Chaim Caron, Rene Izquierdo and John Carlini. All in all an excellent performance.

Jim

----------


## a12

FYI
The Milwauke Mandolin Orchestra has been asked again
to perform on Praire Home Companion on June 17th.
Linda usually makes these announcements but she is
in Italy and won't be back until the 16th.

----------


## margora

The Providence Mandolin Orchestra is pleased to announce the following concert, with special guest artist Robert Paul Sullivan:

June 17, 2006, 8 P.M.
First Parish Church
20 Lexington Road
Concord, Massachusetts

I.

Suite No. 6                                      Hermann Ambrosius
  Prelude
  Minuet
  Sarabande
  Gavotte-Trio
  Badinerie

Song of Japanese Autumn                          Yasuo Kuwahara

Song for My Father                               Clarice Assad

Concerto per orchestra a pizzico                     Victor Kioulaphides
  Sinfonia
  Notturno
  Rondo

Concerto in C Major (RV 425)                      Antonio Vivaldi
  Allegro
  Largo
  Presto

   Robert Paul Sullivan, mandolin


II.


American Songs                                 Traditional
(announced from the stage)
   Robert Paul Sullivan, mandocello

Abendmusik: Nocturne de Salon, Op. 227             Ferdinando Carulli
 Allegro
  Largo
  Allegretto Grazioso

Summer Music                                  Robert Martel
 Morning Song
 Meditation
 Evening Dance

  Mark Davis, guitar
  Robert Paul Sullivan, guitar

Concierto de Media Luna                       Jose Luis Barroso
 Recuerdos
  Elegia
  Danza

Chagalls Mandolin                               Hankus Netsky
 Eastern Wind
 Song of Longing
 Silenced Voices 
 Song of Passion
 Sirba

   Robert Paul Sullivan, mandolin

Program Notes

By Robert A. Margo

Italy is the ancestral home of the mandolin, spiritually and literally. It was in Italy that the mandolino and mandoline first made their appearances in the seventeenth and eighteenth centuries. The mandolino had six courses (double strings) tuned mostly in fourths while the mandoline had four courses tuned in fifths like the modern mandolin (or violin). Vivaldi wrote his mandolin works such as the familiar RV 425 for the six course instrument although these are frequently performed on the modern mandolin, as in todays concert.

By the mid nineteenth century the mandolin had fallen into disuse in European art music but remained popular as a folk instrument in Italy. A revival ensued in the late nineteenth century, and the mandolin soon became one of the most widely played instruments in the Old and New Worlds.  Virtuosos burst on the scene, tutors written, ensembles of all sizes and types formed, and vast quantities of music published. It was during this Golden Age of mandolin that ensembles of mandolin family instruments became very popular. The contemporary American version of the mandolin orchestra mimics the bowed strings variety, featuring sections of mandolins (violin), tenor mandola (viola), mandocello (cello), mandobass (double bass) and classical guitar for harmonic support. 

Todays concert features two of the classics of the modern repertoire for mandolin orchestra, Hermann Ambroisus Suite No. 6 written in a friendly, neo-baroque style; and Yasuo Kuwaharas Song of Japanese Autumn, a romantic work whose cadenza is spiced by pentatonic scales and arpeggios that hazily evoke the music of the composers homeland.  Jose Luis Barrosos Concierto de Media Luna wears its Spanish origins on its sleeves with pointed references to flamenco harmonies and rhythms. The concert also features a remarkable new work, Victor Kioulaphides Concerto per orchestra a pizzico, composed for the Dutch ensemble Het Consort and given its United States premiere in February by the Providence Mandolin Orchestra. Written for the Providence Mandolin Orchestra, Clarice Assads Song for My Father is filled with the subtle harmonies and infectious rhythms of the composers native Brazil.

	Other than the human voice no instrument has been partnered more often in chamber music with the classical guitar than a second guitar. Ferdinando Carulli was one of the most prolific of the early nineteenth century guitarist-composers. Carullis Nocturne de Salon falls easy on the ear with its sprightly melodies. Robert Martel is a classical guitarist and composer from Massachusetts. His works for mandolin orchestra have been performed widely, including by the Providence Mandolin Orchestra, which featured his piece Sky Colored Lake on its recording Songs Without Words. True to its title, Martels Summer Music for guitar duo features breezy harmonies and relaxed rhythms.

A multi-instrumentalist, composer, and scholar, Hankus Netsky teaches improvisation and Jewish music at the New England Conservatory. He is the founder and director of the Klezmer Conservatory Band, an internationally renowned Yiddish music ensemble. He has composed extensively for film and television, and has collaborated with such artists as Itzhak Perlman, Robin Williams, Joel Grey, and Theodore Bikel. Inspired by Chagalls depiction of the mandolin in his paintings Netskys four movement concerto deftly mixes both Yiddish sounds and improvisation (by the soloist). 

Robert Paul Sullivan studied guitar with Hibbard Perry, Rey de la Torre, Oscar Gighlia, and Emilio Pujol, among others. He has taught at the University of Rhode Island, Syracuse University, Clark University, and the New England Conservatory. A master of all instruments plucked, his recent performances have included the Boston Symphony Orchestras opening Gala concert of Mahler's Symphony No. 8 with conductor James Levine in Boston and New York; Boston Celebrity Series; Alea III; New Hampshire Symphony Orchestra; Rhode Island Symphony Orchestra; Philadelphia Symphony Orchestra; Boston Ballet; Boston Opera Company; Musica Viva, and Broadway productions of Chicago, Ragtime, Fiddler on the Roof, and Man of La Mancha. Several of Sullivans students have gone onto important careers, including John Muratore, Hopkinson Smith, and Crawford Young.

----------


## vkioulaphides

I wish the PMO all the success it deserves. Pick on!  

Now, I _know_ that this is waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay ahead of anything concrete, but, hey, I'll throw it into cyberspace anyway: 

There is "in the cooking" the possibility of Het Consort coming from The Netherlands to the U.S. in July of *2007*. Obviously, this is hardly a done deal at this early stage; further information will follow in the months to come, as things unfold.

One "leg" of this tour will be a performance in Providence, splitting a program with the PMO and, perhaps, in ensemble _with_ the PMO. While I have acted as initial conduit in this, I will hereby step into the background and let, in due time, the respective directors of these two, fine groups (i.e. Alex Timmerman and Mark Davis) say more on this.

Another leg of the tour will be a performance of Het Consort in New York, for which I have offered to do _impresario pro bono_ duty: I have already booked a performance space, and will work on publicity in due time. Chaim Caron, organizer of the Carlo Aonzo Workshop, has graciously offered to lend invaluable help in reaching his comprehensive list of mando-contacts in support of this event. 

Let us see how things unfold... Stay tuned!  

Three cheers for the PMO!

Victor

----------


## margora

"There is "in the cooking" the possibility of Het Consort coming from The Netherlands to the U.S. in July of 2007."

Yes, definitely in the cooking! The PMO also hopes to visit Het Consort on its home turf sometime as well.

Much else is in the cooking for the PMO: an evening devoted to the music of our resident composer Owen Hartford including (hopefully) a performance of his chamber opera for mandolin orchestra, "The Frog Prince"; newly commissioned works; and my personal pet project, a concert of modern German music.

----------


## John Craton

> chamber opera for mandolin orchestra, "The Frog Prince";


How wonderful! I made a point of including a mandolin part in my last opera, but an opera with an entire mandolin orchestra!! Sounds truly delightful.

(Are the wheels turning in your head too, Victor?  )

----------


## margora

"... chamber opera for mandolin orchestra, "The Frog Prince"

This would actually be a revival -- the PMO gave the premiere of this piece several years ago.

----------


## vkioulaphides

> "Are the wheels turning in your head too, Victor?"


I've got a few _screws_ that are *loose*, John; don't know about _wheels_.  

Cheers,

Victor

----------


## Alex Timmerman

Hi John and all,

Just to inform you that the two rehearsals for the concert tomorrow at which the young Dutch mandolinist Ferdinand Binnendijk will première *John Craton's Mandolin Concerto No1*, went fine. 

Attached a somewhat vague photo but one that hopefully gives you an idea about the size of the orchestra.


Best, Alex

----------


## Alex Timmerman

Hello John and all, 


Here is a report of the concert last Thursday with Ferdinand Binnendijk and the Orkest van het Oosten premiering *John Cratons Mandolin Concerto No1*.

Thursday was of course a very special day for Ferdinand but also an ordinary schoolday for him. We only met in the evening about 30 minutes before the concert started. 

Ferdinand was already in the soloist room tuning his mandolin and also the other two soloists of the evening Alain Pondman the saxophonist and the violinist Martine Stigt Thans were there. 
Ferdinand seemed to be quite relaxed and after we had talked again about the last rehearsal and what could have been done better back then, he played through some parts and assured me that he would do his very best to play as clear and loud as possible. We had noticed that especially in the moments where the mandolin plays together with the orchestra the notes on the G and d string have to be played with more strength and projection. Even when in the music for the mandolin is written *p* and *mp*. Otherwise those notes on the mandolin would not be heard at all and be completely lost in the orchestra sound. 
I must say that Ferdinand seemed to be very confident of himself and this made me feel that I could leave him and search for a chair in the concert hall. Ferdinand however said that he would rather go with me and enjoy the first half of the concert as a listener. 
So we wished Martine and Alain good luck for their part in the programme and left the solists-room to look for some fine seats in the concert hall. 

Now this hall - a big one - had a quite different acoustic than the one where the rehearsals had taken place, so there was  at least for me - some reason to be nervous about. Other than the hall in Enschede - a real concert hall - this hall is a multi functional one; one where conferences, films and theatre productions can also take place. 
Nevertheless, when the concert began and the Orkest van het Oosten took of with Mozart´s 29th Symphony, I forgot about the acoustics and really enjoyed the sound and playing of the Orchestra. The acoustic would be OK for the mandolin we thought. 
Interesting was that, except for the cellists and double bass players, the violinists, violists and wind players were all playing standing. 
Scheduled then was the young violinist Martine Stigt Thans accompianied by the pianist of the Orchestra, Mrs. Inge Lulofs. Both performed Saint Saëns´ Rondo Capriccioso in a most virtuos way! Very nice violin playing and completely from memory. 
To conclude the 1st half of the concerto the orchestra came on stage again to play Puccini´s Crisantemi. What a wonderful work this is! And what nice it was to hear that an orchestra is able to play so well together in the many *p* to *ppp*'s that are required by Puccini in this beautiful composition. Good to know with the Mandolin Concerto in mind and knowing that it was sheduled right after the interval.

During the interval Ferdinand and I went upstairs to the soloist room; he prepared himself for playing the Mandolin Concerto by loosening his fingers, playing some tricky frazes of the concerto and tuning his mandolin. It was clear for me that he could handle the situation very well by his own, so I said good luck to him and left.

Then the 2nd half began. After the Orchestra members took their places Ferdinand came in. He bowed to the audience and softly tuned his mandolin. I must say that I was  and still am  very impressed; a young boy aged 15 completely in control with himself and what was going on around him. Right from the beginning Ferdinands playing was excellent and although one could notice  especially in the tutti parts  that he had to work hard not to be overshadowed by the strength of the orchestra, he did very well and tackled that problem as best as he could. 
Especially so when one takes in account that this result was already achieved with only two rehearsals. 

Of course, the musicians of the Orkest van het Oosten are professionals but nevertheless, if an orchestra is not used to accompany lets say a guitarist, harpsichord player or a mandolinist one perhaps cannot expect that the balance is always in complete control. This was after all a nearly 20 minutes concerto! It is thanks to the conductor Mrs. Candida Thompson that the musicians of the Orchestra stayed alert all the time and that the premiere of John Cratons Mandolin Concerto will be rememberd by the audience in Zwolle as a great performance! #
After the final chords of the concerto there was a burst of well deserved applause for Ferdinand, not only by the audience but by the orchestra members as well!

Next to come was the Concerto for alto saxophone composed by Glazoenov played by Alain Pondman and his own accompanist on the piano, Tanja Dijksterhuis. It was most amazing to witness the speed of finger-movement of Alain! This teenager had such great control that it seemed as he was singing instead playing an instrument. Very well done! #
 # 
The concert was concluded by the Orkest van het Oosten with a wonderful performance of Elgars well-known Serenade. I couldn't help that my mind was carried away by the sound of this great music thinking that this kind of concerts where young and old are seen together playing all kinds of instruments, are the initiatives that we need for the appreciation of music in general and the mandolin in particular. Especially where it concernes young people. 

When I got out of the music hall into the launch of the Nieuwe buitensociëteit I saw Ferdinand. He was smiling and enjoying the attention he got from so may people. It all had been a great experience for him! It was all the more nice that so many people had liked the Mandolin Concerto. Therefore John, thank you for the Mandolin Concerto and everything you did that made this evening turn out to be such a wonderful event!

The next morning I was phoned and informed that there was a very nice photo of Ferdinand in the main news paper of Zwolle. And indeed after buying one I saw that it was a huge photo with Ferdinand playing his mandolin on it (see attached image). 

All in all, a better PR we can not have for our beloved instrument!


Many greetings, 

Alex

----------


## Linda Binder

Thanks for sharing this Alex! #Congratulations to Ferdinand! #It will be fun to hear about his future musical progress. #It certainly looks bright. #Before I forget...thank you John, for writing a remarkable piece for mandolin. #With all the skilled proponents of mandolin, performers and composers, I hear about on this board (Thank YOU Scott), it seems we are entering a new "Golden Age" of mandolin!
Best wishes,
Linda

----------


## John Craton

Thanks for the update, Alex, and to you, Linda, for your very kind words. I've no doubt that Ferdinand and Candida Thompson made the concerto sound far better than it deserves. Wish I could have been there, but one trek across the pond is about all I can manage within a three-month span. Contratulations to Ferdinand on his outstanding talent! I've rarely seen any performer, much less one only 15 years old, with such relaxed stage presence. If he ever has a case of the nerves, no one would ever guess. Here is a young artist in full control and with a great future ahead!

----------


## Jim Garber

Thanks, Alex, for the detailed report and it is great to see the coming of age of a mandolin solosit like Ferdinand.

Wonderful photo as well.

Jim

----------


## Summernight

FYI
Best Music Source, Inc is pleased to present...A Night Of Classical Mandolin and World Music! July 8, 2006 Richard Walz will be performing and also The Great American Gypsies ( Charlie Rappaport & Joe Kovah) and the Baltimore Mandolin Quartet at the LMH Fine Arts Center 2176 Lincolon Highway East, Lancaster, PA. #The same Afternoon Richard will do a mandolin workshop from 1-3. Workshop tickets are $40. The evening concert starts at 7pm. and concert tickets #are $30 for the first 8 rows. $20 for the rest of 1st floor and $15 for the balcony section.
The Workshop will be held at our building located at 19 Helen Ave, Ephrata PA 17522.
Feel free to call for additional info 717-721-7120.
Looking forward to a great day! 
Michelle

----------


## JimD

I went to the Providence Mandolin Orchestra concert on Saturday --another lovely performance by this fine ensemble.

Robert Margo listed the program above -- so I won't recap that here. I would say, though, that the entire program was enjoyable (the acoustics were well suited to the ensemble as well) but my favorite pieces of the evening were Victor's "Concerto per orchestra a pizzico" and Hankus Netsky's "Chagalls Mandolin". One of the best things about the PMO in their willingness to explore (and commission) new works.

Kudos to all -- especially director, Mark Davis and soloist, Robert Paul Sullivan.

It was pretty much a capacity audience, too, and it was great to see some Cafe folks there -- including Robert (who is a member of the orchestra) and August Watters.

If you ever have the chance to see this group, do it.

----------


## margora

"One of the best things about the PMO in their willingness to explore (and commission) new works ... If you ever have a chance to see this group, do it"

Jim, many thanks for the kind remarks! We had a lot of fun at this performance, especially w/Victor's concerto, which we have now performed several (5) times, and w/the Netsky piece.

I remind everyone that JimD will be playing his excellent "Gifts of the Bard" for solo mandolin at AMGUSS next week, and that copies of the score are available from Wolfhead.

----------


## vkioulaphides

I am delighted to hear that my Concerto has gotten such terrific mileage, on BOTH sides of the Atlantic! It is hardly a "simple" piece certain publishers, not to be named, frankly admitted it was plain too hard for ANY group known to them. Yet both Het Consort and the PMO are to be heartily applauded for performing it to such good effect. Bravi!

I am evidently very fortunate to know simply *better groups* than said publishers do...  

Thumbs up!

----------


## Alex Timmerman

Hello Jim and Robert,

Thanks Jim for the report of the concert given by the Providence Mandolin Orchestra. I also saw their program as listed here by Robert and liked it very much! What I also found very interesting is to see that the Concerto for mandolin and orchestra "Chagalls Mandolin" by Hankus Netsky was played. And great to hear that it was performed so well! 

I know this ´Concerto´ as originally being composed as a Suite for Mandolin and Strings (also known as: "Klezmer Suite for Mandolin and Strings). Perhaps it is interesting to know that this work was commissioned by the New Sinfonietta of Amsterdam. Click here to find their website.
Now I wondered who made the arrangement for mandolin and mandolin orchestra?
Perhaps you know this Robert?


Congrats and cheers to you both!

Alex

----------


## Alex Timmerman

Hello all,

Thanks Linda, John, Jim and Victor for your nice words with regard to Ferdinand! I´ll inform him and I´m sure he will be quite surprised.

To keep you informed about his musical activities I am again happy to bring under your attention Ferdinand´s 2nd appearance with orchestra. 
This time he will play together with the Amsterdam Symphony Orchestra. 

The concert will take place on Saturday, July 1th at 20.30 hours. It is an open-air evening concert by THE AMSTERDAM SYMPHONY ORCHESTRA conducted by Peter Sánta at the Rode Torenplein (Red Tower Square) in Zwolle. The entrance is free and you are allowed to bring your own chair with you # .

More information about the concert, orchestra, soloists and program can be found at the Website of Het CONSORT.


Many Greetings,

Alex

----------


## margora

"Now I wondered who made the arrangement for mandolin and mandolin orchestra?
Perhaps you know this Robert?"

Alex, I'm not sure, but probably Mark Davis (or maybe the soloist, Bob Sullivan or maybe Netsky, since he teaches at the New England Conservatory where Bob Sullivan also teaches). I'm reading from a hand written part, violin #1. I think the only part that is "arranged" per se is the guitar part, everyone else is reading from the string orchestra parts. But I'll check with Mark and report back.

----------


## Alex Timmerman

Hi Robert, 

That would be wonderful!

Thanks in advance and greetings also to Mark,

Alex

----------


## vkioulaphides

Hello, Alex.

Such great news!

Please give Ferdinand my warmest congratulations and best wishes for a stellar performance on July 1. "A star is born"...  

High-five, and thumbs up!

----------


## markmdavis

> What I also found very interesting is to see that the Concerto for mandolin and orchestra "Chagalls Mandolin" by Hankus Netsky was played. And great to hear that it was performed so well! 
> I know this ´Concerto´ as originally being composed as a Suite for Mandolin and Strings (also known as: "Klezmer Suite for Mandolin and Strings). Perhaps it is interesting to know that this work was commissioned by the New Sinfonietta of Amsterdam. Click here to find their website.
> Now I wondered who made the arrangement for mandolin and mandolin orchestra?


Alex, Robert, Jim,et al,
Thanks for your positive comments on our PMO programming. #
I am responding to Alex' request for info on the arrangement we are using. 
The mandolin family instruments are all using Hankus' original parts for string orchestra. #
The guitar parts were written by Robert Paul Sulllivan (of the New England Conservatory). #He based the guitar parts on the piano part.
We have in the past used an accordian to good effect to perform the piano part; we don't necessarily need this part but it does add wonderful color.

I myself was unaware of who originally commissioned this piece. #I checked with Mr. Netsky and got the following clarification from him:

"It was commissioned by the Amsterdam Niew Sinfonietta (a chamber 
orchestra) in 1998 for Jeff Warschauer (a former student of Bob 
Sullivan's!). #It was first performed in April of 1998."

I hope this helps.

Mark

----------


## vkioulaphides

Hello, Mark! Please give my warm regards to all the good folks of the PMO. 

Cheers,

Victor

----------


## Alex Timmerman

Hello Mark,

Thank you for your reply! #Indeed, it was premiered in 1998 by Jeff Warschauer and the New Sinfonietta Amsterdam in Utrecht (Netherlands). And now again by the Providence Mandolin Orchestra. Wonderful! Thanks also to you Robert for your help!

As I am very interested in this concerto and since it seems to be arranged with the composers permission for Mandolin & Mandolin Orchestra, I will contact you directly about it. 


Best greetings,

Alex

----------


## markmdavis

Hello Alex,
You know we didn't just give the first US performance of this piece. We arranged and played it at Jordan Hall with Bob Sullivan in 1999 and again on our European tour of that year with concerts in Munich, Giessen, Luxembourg and France (details, if you're interested, are on our website). We have played it several times since then including this latest performance. It is a wonderful piece and always goes over very well with audiences. 
I think it would be wonderful if you were to perform it.
Mark
PS We have always known this piece as "Chagall's Mandolin" - I much prefer this name to "Klezmer Suite..." - much more interesting don't you think? I will have to ask Hankus which is the official title.

----------


## Alex Timmerman

Hello Mark,

Wonderful! And also that you are in such close contact with the performer/arranger and composer! I like that very much and I also agree with you about Chagall's name to the Concerto. That is much nicer, also for the audience ! 

I would love to play Hankus Netsky´s Mandolin Concerto with my orchestra and I will contact you tomorrow about it together with some more details on our visit to the US .


Many greetings to you and all the members of your Orchestra,

Alex

----------


## Jonathan

I'd like to remind everyone about the concert this Saturday at 7 in Lancaster, PA that will feature famed classical mandolinist Richard Walz, The Great American Gypsies (Charlie Rappaport and Joe Kovach), and my own group, the Baltimore Mandolin Quartet. This will be an opportunity to hear a wide spectrum of mandolin music from classical to gypsy. The BMQ is featuring some of our favorite operatic and classical transcriptions (including a wonderful Lucia da Lammermoor potpourri by Munier), a charming 1910 parlor piece, and my latest quasi-waltz number called La Primavera. The concert will take place at LMH Fine Arts Center, 2176 Lincoln Highway East, Lancaster PA. Richard Walz will be giving a workshop from 1 to 3 that afternoon. The number for more information is 717-721-7120.

Cheers,

Jonathan Jensen

----------


## Linda Binder

This will be a great concert! #I wish I was closer or I'd be there. #I hope you have a terrific audience for this.
Regards,
Linda
P.S. Jonathan, I really enjoyed playing your beautiful piece "Waltz for Diane" at the recent Aonzo workshop in NY.

----------


## Jim Garber

That should be wonderful day of music. Alas, tho I wanted to, I cannot make it since my daughter has a dance performance at the same time. I hope others of us can report back. 

Jim

----------


## Eugene

> I'd like to remind everyone about the concert this Saturday at 7 in Lancaster, PA... #Richard Walz will be giving a workshop from 1 to 3 that afternoon.


Man, I would consider making that trip, but I'm substitute teaching on Stone Lab and can't do all in time. My best to all involved.

----------


## Jonathan

Thanks Linda, Jim and Eugene for your kind words and support. I'm awestruck at Eugene's even considering driving 7 hours to see this concert - and Jim would have had a bit of a haul as well. Perhaps it's fortunate that you have obligations that day - you'll save a fortune in gas!
  I guess it's time the BMQ started planning a cross-country tour. What arenas should we be looking at?  

Jonathan

----------


## John Goodin

Jonathan,

Hopefully the BMQ will be able to attend the CMSA in Louisville. I'll bet those nice folks in Dayton could arrange something for you on either end of that event. If you wanted to really tour around some I'm sure you'd be welcome in Milwaukee and the Twin Cities. I bet I could even arrange a low-paying house concert here in lovely Decorah.

I see that you will be on staff at the English and American dance week in August. I told my friend Ted Hodapp to be sure and say hello. I recently acquired both your "Candles in the Dark" tunebook and "A Brace of Tunes" which includes several of your fine pieces as well. I highly recommend them to any Cafe lurkers out there. I got mine from the CDSS (Country Dance and Song Society).

John G.

----------


## vkioulaphides

> "I guess it's time the BMQ started planning a cross-country tour. What arenas should we be looking at?"


Well, Jonathan, that will depend in part on my next arts-management job (if any)...

----------


## Jim Garber

Upcoming concert in the Bay area:




> MANDOLIN ENSEMBLE TO PERFORM  The Aurora Mandolin Ensemble, part of the popular Aurora Mandolin Orchestra, will give a free concert Saturday, July 22 at 7:30 p.m. at the Bahai Center, 945 Willow St., San Jose. The orchestra, now under the direction of Josephine Pellegrini of San Carlos, will play music from Italy, Russia, Greece, Latin American and other areas. For info, visit http://www.auroramandolin.com or call 593-9337

----------


## Alex Timmerman

Hello,

After a nice Summer holiday it is also good to start the season with some nice concerts.


*Sunday  September 17th: JEANTES (FR) CONCERT:*

Concert in the church of Jeantes (France) by the Dutch Mandolin Chamber Orchestra *HET CONSORT*. 

The programme includes compositions by Johann Sebastiaan Bach, Raffaele Calace and Victor Kioulaphides. 
A special item will be Georg Friedrich Händels famous Harp Concerto performed by the Dutch Harpist Annegreet Rouw (photo). 
Programmed also is John Craton's new work for mandolin solo and mandolin orchestra titled THE LEGEND OF PRINSESS NOCCALULA. 
The soloist in this composition is the Dutch Mandolinist Sebastiaan de Grebber. 

The concert starts at 18.00 hours precisely and entrance is free. 

You are all very welcome!


Best regards,

Alex

----------


## Alex Timmerman

And for those of you who visit or live in Holland, there are these concerts to attend:

*Saturday 26 August 2006  Amsterdam, Concertgebouw de Beurs van Berlage, Amvestzaal: 
* 
 Concert by The MANDOLIN & PIANO DUO *Sebastiaan de Grebber and Sarah Beernink* as part of the Amsterdam cultural event the UITMARKT.
The duo will present itself with original works from the classical period up to today composed for this combination by a.o. Raffaele Calace (1863-1934) and Victor Kioulaphides (1961). A programme that many a person has amazed and surprised. 
The concert starts at 18.30 hours  Address: Beurs van Berlage, Concert room the Amvestzaal, Damrak 277, Amsterdam (Netherlands).
(for extra internet info, click here and browse the AMSTERDAM UITMARKT website)


*Friday 29 September 2006  Utrecht, Muziekcentrum Vredenburg, Kleine Zaal:
*
- Lunch concert by The MANDOLINE & PIANO DUO *Sebastiaan de Grebber and Sarah Beernink*. Programmed are among other works the Concerto No. II for Mandolin and Piano by Raffaele Calace (1863-1934), the Capriccio Spagnuolo by Carlo Munier ((1859-1911)), the
Sonatina Triematica by Luciano Chailly (1920-2002) and the Rhapsody by Victor Kioulaphides (1961).
The concert starts at 12.30 hours  Address: Music Centre Vredenburg, Vredenburgpassage 77, Utrecht (Netherlands).
For additional info, clickhere and visit the Website of the MUSIC CENTRE - VREDENBURG, Utrecht and browse the September agenda. 


Best,

Alex

----------


## vkioulaphides

Oh, that picture brings such fond memories to my mind! # 

And the multiple, miraculously circular connections between the parties involved speak SO wonderfully of the Spirit of the Mandolin (as I like to call it) and its culture: Sebastiaan, who studied with Alex, will be performing my Rhapsody for Mandolin and Piano, written for him, and subsequently published by Wolfhead Music Co. of ever-gracious John Craton, who in turn composed the beautiful Legend of Princess Noccalula for Het Consort, as directed by Alex, through whom I got to know Sebastiaan when I wrote for Het Consort my Concerto per orchestra a pizzico, and whom I had first met on... Mandolin Café! # 

(The chain-reaction is virtually infinite, as John has informed me that he is composing a children's opera for the students of Sarah Beernink, who is the pianist joining Sebastiaan on these performances; and I had met John at the Café, when we exchanged some scores, and I got to see the beautifully presented volumes that Wolfhead publishes. Any more of this and this will begin to sound like the Book of Genesis!  )

Now, I have worked in just about every facet of professional music but I must say that in NO other sub-field is there such camaraderie as there is amongst us mando-folk. And that is no small accomplishment...

Cheers to one and all, fellow mando-folk!

Victor

----------


## Alex Timmerman

Hello Victor and all,

Indeed what a nice community we have here! This year almost everything mandolinistic in Zwollywood was in one way or the other, related to my friends here at the Mandolin Café message board. 

Even in the following item there is a realtion that would not have taken place in the same way without the friendship we share here. Thanks all! 


Yesterday, Sunday evening, I attended an extra appearance of Sebastiaan de Grebber and Sarah Bernink in the Amvest Concert Hall of the Beurs van berlage in Amsterdam. 

The concert they gave on Saturday 26th of August was in fact a part of the Chamber Music Competition within the scope of the Amsterdam UITMARKT, a multi cultural event and it is because Sebastiaan and Sarah played themselves in the finale of this contest I like to inform you about it. Since concert related contests and finales etc. doesn´t really belong here, I made a new topic for it. To go there, click on this line. #


Best greetings, 

Alex

----------


## margora

The Providence Mandolin Orchestra is pleased to announce the following concert:
The Providence Mandolin Orchestra
Mark Davis, Director

Mattapoisett Congregational Church
October 29, 2006

Part One:

Pavan Passamezo              Peter Philips 

Suite No. 6                Hermann Ambrosius
  Prelude                                   
  Minuet
  Sarabande
  Gavotte-Trio
  Badinerie

Song of Japanese Autumn          Yasuo Kuwahara

Country Fields               Eva Kendrick

Latin Sketches               Owen Hartford
(World Premiere)

Part Two:

Music for Play               Claudio Mandonico
 Entrata
 Canzona
 Allegro

Song for My Father             Clarice Assad

Movement #1                Francine Trester

Concierto de Media Luna          Jose Luis Barroso
  Recuerdos
  Elegia
  Danza


Program Notes

By Robert A. Margo

	As a classical instrument, the mandolin has its origins in the eighteenth century, but it was around the turn of the twentieth century that the instrument reached its zenith of popularity in the Old and New Worlds. By World War I interest in the mandolin had largely died out in America, but the instrument retained a passionate following in other countries, particularly Germany and Japan. Beginning in the 1970s the United States has experienced a revival of interest in classical mandolin. The contemporary American mandolin orchestra includes first and second mandolins (tuned like the violin), the mandola (viola), the mandocello (cello), the mandobass (string bass), and classical guitar as harmonic support.

	The English composer Peter Philips left his native land in 1582 to avoid persecution as a Catholic. Philips settled in the Netherlands, where he became famous throughout Europe for his vocal and instrumental compositions. One of his best known pieces, Pavan Passamezo is a dance (a pavan) consisting of a theme plus six variations on a ground or bass progression (the passamezo). Originally written for a six-part consort of viols, the work translates beautifully to an ensemble of plucked strings. 

The remaining pieces on this evenings program were originally composed for mandolin orchestra. Two of the works, Song of Japanese Autumn by Yasuo Kuwahara (a virtuoso performer and one of the most important Japanese composers) and Suite No. 6 by Hermann Ambrosius are classics of the modern repertoire. Claudio Mandonicos Music for Play draws on contemporary musical idioms while Jose Luis Barrosos Concierto de Media Luna evokes a fiery Spanish atmosphere with its allusions to flamenco harmonies and rhythms. 

The Providence Mandolin Orchestra has longed maintained an active program of commissioning new works for mandolin ensemble. Eva Kendrick is a composer and vocalist from Massachusetts; her Country Fields is a lovely, nostalgic piece that deftly evokes a pastoral setting well suited instrumentally to a mandolin ensemble. Clarice Assad is a composer, vocalist, and pianist living in New York City, and the daughter of the celebrated classical guitarist Sergio Assad. Written in honor of Sergio Assad, Song for My Father is filled with the subtle harmonies and infectious rhythms of the composers native Brazil. Owen Hartford has written numerous pieces over his long tenure with the Orchestra. Featuring soaring melodies and unusual harmonic modulations, Latin Sketches receives its world premiere this evening. Francine Trester is Associate Professor of Composition at the Berklee School of Music in Boston.  A prolific composer for voice, piano, guitar and other instruments, and a virtuoso violinist, Tresters music has been performed throughout the world and she has been the recipient of numerous honors and awards. Movement #1 is the first of her Three Movements for Mandolin Orchestra which the Orchestra will perform in its entirety in 2007.

	The Providence Mandolin Orchestra was founded by the late Hibbard Perry in 1971. Since then, it has become one of the leading American mandolin ensembles, with regular appearances throughout the Eastern United States, Canada, and Western Europe. With well over two hundred pieces in its repertoire, the Orchestra features a wide range of musical styles from Renaissance dances to Baroque concertos, turn-of-the-century nostalgia, and avant-garde expressions. The groups unique tonality has inspired exciting new works by Clarice Assad, Will Ayton, Owen Hartford, Eva Kendrick, Barbara Kolb, Robert Martel, Michael Nix, Stephen Funk Pearson, Francine Trester, and many others. The Providence Mandolin Orchestra is under the direction of Mark Davis. Mr. Davis pursues an active career as a solo and ensemble performer, educator, and conductor. Mark Davis directs a multi-level guitar ensemble program at the Wheeler School in Providence RI.

The Providence Mandolin Orchestra gratefully acknowledges the support of the DAddario Foundation.

----------


## John Goodin

Bob,

This looks like a fabulous program! And the liner notes aren't too bad either. Wish I could hear it.

You would have enjoyed the Kuwahara piece we played at CMSA. Of course there wasn't near enough rehearsal time to do it justice. There was an unofficial late night rehearsal of two to four people from each section on Friday night that was a lot of fun. We had a great time very slowly and carefully working on some of the complex rhythms and I'm sure you would have enjoyed it too.

Good luck with the concert on the 29th.

John G.

----------


## margora

"This looks like a fabulous program! And the liner notes aren't too bad either. Wish I could hear it."

Thanks, John. The PMO is looking forward to it -- the new pieces by Owen Hartford and Fran Trester are really excellent as well as challenging (we will be premiering the Trester in its entirety next spring). The Pavan Passamezzo is the first fruit of our venture into English consort music.

"You would have enjoyed the Kuwahara piece we played at CMSA."

Yes, indeed, this piece is on the list of future purchases from Trekel.

----------


## margora

The Providence Mandolin Orchestra is pleased to announce the following mini-concert at Yale University, Sprague Memorial Hall, 470 College Street, at 2 PM on Saturday, November 11, as part of the Yale Guitar Extravangza (www.yale.edu/music/guitar). On the evening program, BTW, is the Eden-Stell duo, a fantastic classical guitar duo from England.

The Providence Mandolin Orchestra
Mark Davis, Director

Yale University
Sprague Memorial Hall
November 11, 2006
2:00 PM


Song of Japanese Autumn                      Yasuo Kuwahara
                                 (1946-2003)

Song for My Father                        Clarice Assad

Concierto de Media Luna                      Jose Luis Barroso
  Recuerdos
  Elegia
  Danza

Program Notes

By Robert A. Margo

	As a classical instrument, the mandolin has its origins in the eighteenth century, but it was around the turn of the twentieth century that the instrument reached its zenith of popularity in the Old and New Worlds. By World War I interest in the mandolin had largely died out in America, but the instrument retained a passionate following in other countries, particularly Germany and Japan. Beginning in the 1970s the United States has experienced a revival of interest in classical mandolin, including the mandolin orchestra. The contemporary American mandolin orchestra is made up of sections of first and second mandolins (tuned in fifths like the violin), the tenor mandola (viola), the mandocello (cello), the mandobass (string bass), and classical guitar as harmonic support.

Yasuo Kuwahara was a virtuoso performer on mandolin and perhaps the most important Japanese composer for mandolin ensemble during the latter half of the twentieth century. While many of his pieces utilize extended techniques and unconventional harmonies, Song of Japanese Autumn is a more traditional romantic work in several contrasting sections, including a substantial cadenza performed by concertmaster Joshua Bell.

The Providence Mandolin Orchestra has longed maintained an active program of commissioning new works for mandolin ensemble. Clarice Assad is a composer, vocalist, and pianist living in New York City, and the daughter of the celebrated classical guitarist Sergio Assad. Ms. Assad has a lengthy catalog of vocal, piano, guitar, and orchestral works, including a concerto composed for and recorded by the violinist Nadja Salerno-Sonnenberg. Commissioned for the Orchestra by Robert Margo and written in honor of Sergio Assad, Song for My Father is filled with the subtle harmonies and infectious rhythms of the composers native Brazil. 

The final work on the program, Jose Luis Barrosos Concierto de Media Luna was originally composed for an ensemble of bandurrias and laudes  instruments tuned in fourths but otherwise played like mandolin family instruments. Barrosos music is Spanish to its core, with many explicit references to flamenco in its harmonic and rhythmic structure. His Concierto is in three movements  a mysterious Recuerdos followed by a moving Elegia, and ending with a dynamic and fleet Danza. 

	The Providence Mandolin Orchestra was founded by the late Hibbard Perry in 1971. Since then it has become one of the leading American mandolin ensembles, with regular appearances throughout the Eastern United States, Canada, and Western Europe. With well over two hundred pieces in its repertoire, the Orchestra features a wide range of musical styles from Renaissance dances to Baroque concertos, turn-of-the-century nostalgia, and avant-garde expressions. The groups unique tonality has inspired exciting new works by Clarice Assad, Will Ayton, Owen Hartford, Eva Kendrick, Barbara Kolb, Robert Martel, Michael Nix, Stephen Funk Pearson, Francine Trester, and many others. The Providence Mandolin Orchestra is under the direction of Mark Davis. Mr. Davis pursues an active career as a solo and ensemble performer, educator, and conductor. Mark Davis directs a multi-level guitar ensemble program at the Wheeler School in Providence RI.

All three works on todays program are featured on the Providence Mandolin Orchestras new recording, Spectrum.

The Providence Mandolin Orchestra gratefully acknowledges the support of the DAddario Foundation.

Performers: The Providence Mandolin Orchestra

Director: Mark Davis
First Mandolin: Joshua Bell (concertmaster), Michael Cappelli, Yvette Cote, Chang Lee, Robert Margo
Second Mandolin: Lynne Bell, Robert Capaldi Antonio Carlyon, Owen Hartford, Lisa Topakian, Paul Wilde
Mandola: Steve Caddick, Mack Johnston, Will Melton, Gayle Raposa
Mandocello: Duane Golomb, Dan Moore, Matt Synder
Guitar: Mark Armstrong, Christine Chito, Eric Christensen, Beverly Davis
Bass: Gino Cicchetti, Dave Parr

Website: www.mandolin-orchestra.org

----------


## JimD

The New England Mandolin Ensemble (August Watters, Marilynn Mair, Jim Dalton, and Mitch Nelin) is playing this Sunday, November 5th at 7 P.M. at the Blackstone River Theater in Cumberland, RI. 

For more info and directions go #to the

Blackstone River Theater's Website

Hope to see some of you there.

----------


## margora

The Providence Mandolin Orchestra is pleased to announce the following concert as part of
the Hingham (MA) Library concert series. This will be our first performance of Alex
Timmerman's Het Consort arrangment of Piazzolla's "Libertango". Directions at
www.mandolin-orchestra.org

The Providence Mandolin Orchestra
Mark Davis, Director

Hingham Public Library
Hingham, Massachusetts
November 19, 3:30 PM

I.

Pavan Passamezzo                Peter Philips
                        (1582-1633)

Song of Japanese Autumn             Yasuo Kuwahara
                        (1946-2003)

Song for My Father               Clarice Assad

Latin Sketches                 Owen Hartford

II.

Libertango                   Astor Piazzolla 
                        (1921-1992)

Movement #1                   Francine Trester

Concierto de Media Luna             Jose Luis Barroso


Program Notes by Robert A. Margo

	As a classical instrument, the mandolin has its origins in the eighteenth century, but it was around the turn of the twentieth century that the instrument reached its zenith of popularity in the Old and New Worlds. By World War I interest in the mandolin had largely died out in America, but the instrument retained a passionate following in other countries, particularly Germany and Japan. Beginning in the 1970s the United States has experienced a revival of interest in classical mandolin. The contemporary American mandolin orchestra includes first and second mandolins (tuned like the violin), the mandola (viola), the mandocello (cello), the mandobass (string bass), and classical guitar as harmonic support.

	Two of the pieces on this afternoons program are arrangements for mandolin orchestra. The English composer Peter Philips left his native land in 1582 to avoid persecution as a Catholic. Philips settled in the Netherlands, where he became famous throughout Europe for his vocal and instrumental compositions. One of his best known pieces, Pavan Passamezo is a dance (a pavan) consisting of a theme plus six variations on a ground or bass progression (the passamezo). Originally written for a six-part consort of viols, the work translates beautifully to an ensemble of plucked strings.  Astor Piazzolla was one of Argentinas greatest composers of the twentieth century, the inventor of nuevo tango, and a master performer on the bandoneon. His Libertango, full of signature driving rhythms, acerbic harmonies and pointed melodies, is skillfully arranged for mandolin orchestra by Alex Timmerman, the conductor of one of Europes leading mandolin ensembles, Het Consort. Next summer Het Consort will visit the United States and perform with the Providence Mandolin Orchestra.

The remaining pieces on the program were originally composed for mandolin orchestra. Song of Japanese Autumn by Yasuo Kuwahara (a virtuoso performer and one of the most important Japanese composers) is one of the classics of the modern repertoire while Jose Luis Barrosos Concierto de Media Luna evokes a fiery Spanish atmosphere with its allusions to flamenco. The Providence Mandolin Orchestra has longed maintained an active program of commissioning new works for mandolin ensemble. Clarice Assad is a composer, vocalist, and pianist living in New York City, and the daughter of the celebrated classical guitarist Sergio Assad. Written in honor of Sergio Assad, Song for My Father is filled with the subtle harmonies and infectious rhythms of the composers native Brazil. Owen Hartford has written numerous pieces over his long tenure with the Orchestra. Featuring soaring melodies and unusual harmonic modulations, Latin Sketches was recently premiered by the Orchestra. Francine Trester is Associate Professor of Composition at the Berklee School of Music in Boston.  A prolific composer for voice, piano, guitar and other instruments, and a virtuoso violinist, Tresters music has been performed throughout the world and she has been the recipient of numerous honors and awards. Movement #1 is the first of her Three Movements for Mandolin Orchestra which the Orchestra will perform in its entirety in 2007.

	The Providence Mandolin Orchestra was founded by the late Hibbard Perry in 1971. Since then, it has become one of the leading American mandolin ensembles, with regular appearances throughout the Eastern United States, Canada, and Western Europe. With well over two hundred pieces in its repertoire, the Orchestra features a wide range of musical styles from Renaissance dances to Baroque concertos, turn-of-the-century nostalgia, and avant-garde expressions. The groups unique tonality has inspired exciting new works by Clarice Assad, Will Ayton, Owen Hartford, Eva Kendrick, Barbara Kolb, Robert Martel, Michael Nix, Stephen Funk Pearson, Francine Trester, and many others. The Providence Mandolin Orchestra is under the direction of Mark Davis. Mr. Davis pursues an active career as a solo and ensemble performer, educator, and conductor. Mark Davis directs a multi-level guitar ensemble program at the Wheeler School in Providence RI.

The Providence Mandolin Orchestra gratefully acknowledges the support of the DAddario Foundation.

Song of Japanese Autumn, Song for My Father, and Concierto de Media Luna are featured on the Providence Mandolin Orchestras latest recording, Spectrum.

Performers: The Providence Mandolin Orchestra

Director: Mark Davis
First Mandolin: Joshua Bell (concertmaster), Michael Cappelli, Yvette Cote, Chang Lee, Robert Margo
Second Mandolin: Lynne Bell, Robert Capaldi, Antonio Carlyon, Owen Hartford, Lisa Topakian, Paul Wilde
Mandola: Steve Caddick, Mack Johnston, Will Melton, Gayle Raposa
Mandocello: Duane Golomb, Dan Moore, Matt Synder
Guitar: Mark Armstrong, Christine Chito, Eric Christensen, Beverly Davis
Bass: Gino Cicchetti, Dave Parr

----------


## Eugene

I've been out on day-job duties and rather busy for a while now. #It's good to find a little time to swing by here again. #I have a couple mandolin bits pending. #I will be playing mandolin at Ohio Citizens for the Arts "A Classical Affair" on Sunday, 12 November 2006. #The program will include Karl Wohlwend on guitar and me on mandolin(o) playing the Sammartini sonata; a short Calace set; Paganini's "Sonata per Rovene"; perhaps a few bits of Italian folk music; perhaps a few solos by de Pace, Pettine, and/or Stauffer; a whole mess of stuff for flute and guitar by Kimberlee Goodman and Karl; and performance by a number of guitarist members of the Columbus Guitar Society (perhaps even a bit by me if I feel up to a little guitaring).

A more formal venue, I will also be playing on Karl's recital at Otterbein College, 8 pm, 17 November 2006 (I just noticed it even made a headline on the homepage...although I wouldn't call the performance a premier beyond Ohio). #The program reads as follows:




> Faculty Recital November 17, 2006
> Karl Wohlwend, guitar
> 	with
> Eugene Braig, mandolino
> Kimberlee Goodman, alto flute and flute
> Richard Bell, 'cello
> Michael Haberkorn, harpsichord
> Knot Fibb'n: Beth Hicks, flute; Renilda Marshall, accordion; Tim O'Neill, bodhran
> 
> ...

----------


## margora

Hi Eugene,
Both programs look excellent, and I would love to hear the Sammartini (and, for that matter, the Takemitsu, which is a favorite piece of mine). Karl should be commended on his program notes, very informative and well done.

----------


## Alex Timmerman

Hi Robert and Eugene,

Needless to say that I would have loved to attend both of these interesting concerts and - in particular - to listen to The Providence Mandolin Orchestra performing my arrangement of Piazzollas Libertango and to witness Eugene playing that wonderful Sammartini Sonata. 

But unfortunately it is to far away from Zwolle...


Therefore, all the best and success!

Alex.

----------


## Eugene

Thanks, both. One day, I'll see both the PMO and Het Consort in person...one day. Your program notes are rather nice too, Bob.

----------


## John Goodin

This weekend is definitely a good one for the classical mandolin here in the United States. And next weekend's concert at Otterbein looks great too. I wonder how many mandolinos even exist in the U.S.?

Eugene, is your instrument recently built or hundreds of years old?

John G.

----------


## Eugene

Mine is a 2004 reproduction of a 1736 Smorsone built by Luciano Faira in Brazil. #There's discussion of it here and in the "Post a picture of your bowlback" thread.

----------


## margora

"to listen to The Providence Mandolin Orchestra performing my arrangement of Piazzollas Libertango" 

Well, Alex, as it happens the PMO played today at Yale University and did your arrangement of Libertango as an encore. It went very well!

----------


## Eugene

Quite by accident (asking if a friend and local guitar publisher would be at the guitar concert hosted by my own series tomorrow night), I just discovered that the Abaca String Band/Quintet with Tamara Volskaya on mandolin will be performing tomorrow at the Van Wert County Foundation here in Ohio! I have no details, but I would hope the foundation would if contacted. I am excited to be attending the Jérôme Ducharme concert tomorrow, but disappointed to be missing Andrew Schulman (8-string guitar), Tamara, and their band at the same time. I do plan to do some visiting Sunday with all parties involved: publishers, many performer entities, and little ol' me. Along with my own performance tonight and our informal society gathering tomorrow afternoon, a busy weekend is assured.

----------


## Eugene

Oops, quick edit. In rereading my correspondence, I think tomorrows will be only soprano, guitar, and violin without Tamara. I'll know more after the fact on Sunday. Still, it should be an intriguing gig.

----------


## JimD

Hi all,

A Boston area concert:

My Boston Conservatory colleague, Olaf Chris Henriksen (theorbo, baroque guitar and mandolin and Carol Lewis (Pardessus and bass violas da gamba) are performing at Lindsey Chapel, First Church in Cambridge (11 Garden Street).

French Baroque and Classical music by Forqueray, Caix d"Hervelois, Dollé, Campion, Boismortier and Leone.

I'll be unable to go do to my own weekend performances.

Chris will be performing on early mandolins several more times in the next month or so. I'll post info when I have more time. I am leaving in a few minutes to play Henze's Drei Tentos on guitar at the conservatory's New Music Festival. Gotta run...

----------


## margora

"My Boston Conservatory colleague, Olaf Chris Henriksen (theorbo, baroque guitar and mandolin and Carol Lewis (Pardessus and bass violas da gamba) are performing at Lindsey Chapel, First Church in Cambridge (11 Garden Street)."

My wife and I just came home from this concert. The first half was all theorob + bass viol, and some solo theorbo (Campion). Second half was baroque guitar + pardessus; and one of the Garbriele Leone sonatas for mandolin and basso continuo.  The continuo was realized on the bass viola da gamba. The mandolin Chris played was a bowlback from the late 19th century strung with gut on the first course, brass otherwise, with octave stringing of the 4th course. The plectrum was a quill. Everything, as is always the case with Chris and his wife Carol Lewis (a superb musician) was very nicely played.

----------


## Daymando

Hello friends:

Join the Dayton Mandolin Orchestra live in concert on Thursday, *December 14*, starting at *7:30 PM*, at the *Troy-Hayner Cultural Center, 301 West Main Street, Troy OH 45373*, for a frolicking good time of merriment, music and more. We'll be featuring many of the selections on our new holiday compact disc recording,_ The Sound of Angels_, as well as other familiar favorites sure to make your holiday season festive.

Admission is *FREE*, so bring the family, friends and neighbors -- even the Scrooge in your midst can't help but enjoy these delightful and insightful works of music.

An interactive map to the Troy-Hayner Cultural Center is here for your convenience.

We look forward to sharing the holiday magic with you on Dec. 14!

From all of us in D.M.O.: ** * * HAPPY HOLIDAYS! * * **

----------


## Daymando

For those of you who couldn't make it to last night's DMO holiday concert featuring selections from our new holiday CD, here's a little soundbite video from our pre-show sound-check:

We Three Kings - soundcheck

We had a full house, standing-room-only, and everyone had a GREAT time! 

We're almost out of our first pressing of The Sound of Angels CD, so if you'd like to get a first-edition copy, order soon! ## 

-Allen.

----------


## Jim Garber

Here's an interesting item from (of all places) cybergrass.com:




> Announcement: Andrea Gottfried to Conduct World Premiere of Avner Dorman's Mandolin Concerto
> 
> Avi Avital, the young Israeli mandolin virtuoso, who recently won the first prize at the international competition for Plucked Strings "Citta di Voghera" in Italy, will present the World Premiere of Avner Dorman's Mandolin Concerto on December 18, 2006 at 8:00 P.M. at Sala Barozzi in Milan and on December 19, 2006 at 9:00 P.M. at Teatro Verdi in Pisa. The new concerto juxtaposes the mandolin in diverse styles ranging from Middle-Eastern Folk Music to Bluegrass, and from Renaissance to Italian cinematic music. All of these elements collide and crash, creating a powerful dramatic pulse throughout the piece. The Rostov Soloists led by conductor Andrea Gottfried will join Avital for the performances as part of the Nessiah Festival - a Journey in the Jewish cultural tradition - the most important Jewish festival in Italy organized by the Jewish Community of Pisa since 1997.
> 
> 
> About the artists:
> 
> Israeli-American composer Avner Dorman quickly rose to become one of Israel's most successful and renowned composers. At the age of 25, he became the youngest composer ever to win Israel's prestigious Prime Minister's Award. His works, exclusively published by G. Schirmer, have been commissioned and performed by the Israel Philharmonic Orchestra under Zubin Mehta and over a dozen other music ensembles, and earned him numerous prizes from esteemed international institutions. An album of Dorman's solo piano works performed by Eliran Avni and recorded in Tanglewood's Ozawa Hall, was released this May on Naxos to critical acclaim. Ken Smith of Gramophone said, "Dorman is not just a fresh, young voice worth following. He's also a composer whose music fits well on the instrument and resonates strongly with the musical tradition at large."
> 
> ...


Anyone familiar with this player and composer?

Jim

----------


## Alex Timmerman

Hello Jim and others,

Avi Avital is a very fine mandolininist from Israel who, after he finished his music studies at the Jerusalem Music Academy, attended the Conservatorio 'Cesare Pollini' in Padova (Italy) to study the mandolin at the highest level with Maestro Ugo Orlandi (he was there when Sebastiaan de Grebber also sudied there). 

I met Avi Avital in person during the 3rd Trossingen Mandolin Symposium and I remember having some nice conversations with him, interested as he was in the history of the mandolin and in some old mandolins he had found in his own research. 
A mutual interest for every time new things can be learned from such encounters. This time the subject was not only about old mandolins but also an oppertunity for me to examine and photograph a special mandolin that I only had seen on photo and that I wasn't familiar with at all. 

Avi namely, plays a modern mandolin build by the Israelian Luthier Arik Kerman. A mandolin with an unique shape and design as you can see at the attached photo that I took of Avi and his instrument (if I remember well Avi also played and maybe even plays the (alto)mandola in the well-known Kerman Mandolin Quartet. The members all perform on Kerman instruments). 
We, Sebastiaan (who was there to play the 1st Calace Concerto with Wilhelm Hellwig on piano)and myself, were fortunate to hear the sound of his Kerman mandolin since Avi played for the two of us Ernest Bloch's "Nigun" in such an inspired way that it will be always remembered.

I think Avi Avital is an enterprising musician and an inspiring person of whom we will hear more in the future.


Best again,

Alex

----------


## JimD

January 5, 2007 Concert
New England Mandolin Ensemble
UU Church of Peterborough, NH
25 Main Street
8pm

More info here.

The New England Mandolin Ensemble is August Watters, Jim Dalton, Marilynn Mair and Mitch Nelin.

----------


## Jim Garber

I just updated Carlo Aonzo's site with current bookings in the US. Here is what it happening on this tour:

Saturday March 3, Kalamazoo, Michigan
Mandolin Workshops 10:30 AM -12:00 Noon and 1:30-3:00 PM
for registration or more information call Crescendo Academy of Music at 269-345-6664, or e-mail administrator@kalmando.com

Sunday March 4, Kalamazoo, MI
Concert with Rene Izquierdo 3:00 PM First Baptist Church; http://www.kalamazooarts.org/calenda...x.asp?id=19133

Wednesday March 7, Milwaukee, WI
Concert with Rene Izquierdo 7:00 PM at the Wisconsin Conservatory of Music Helen Bader Recital Hall 1584 N. Prospect Ave., Milwaukee, WI. Information: Linda@milmando.org

Thursday March 8, Milwaukee, WI
Mandolin Workshop 6:30 - 8:30PM Brass Bell Music Store 210 W Silver Spring Dr. Whitefish Bay, 53217 http://www.brassbellmusic.com information and reservations email Linda@milmando.org or call 414-573-2180

Friday March 9, Madison, WI
Concert with Rene Izquierdo Information: damonbourne@gmail.com

Sunday March 11, Baltimore, MD
Concert with Baltimore Mandolin Quartet Information: devans@mandoworld.com

Thursday March 22, Brooklyn, NY
Concert with Rene Izquierdo 7:30 PM at Barge Music http://www.bargemusic.org

Friday, March 23-25, New York, NY
Manhattan Mandolin Workshop
more info: ccaron@earthlink.net
Aonzo site

Jim

----------


## Eugene

Consarn it! The Kalamazoo events are closest, and I'm booked that weekend.

----------


## Jim Garber

Tamara Volskaya and the Russian Carnival group will be playing for free at our local library in Yorktown Heights, NY at 2pm on February 4. It is a small room and it will fill up quick, so get there early. 

I will be there!

Jim

----------


## Jim Garber

> Consarn it! The Kalamazoo events are closest, and I'm booked that weekend.


Oh well, Eugene, you will just have to come to New York. Hey, I will even throw in a full dinner at Mamoun's Falafel (big spender!). Can we convince you. It has been way too long, Eugene!

Jim

----------


## Jonathan

Eugene, can we tempt you to come to the Baltimore concert? We can line you up a bed for the night, and most likely dinner at Bertha's, the restaurant owned by two BMQ members. In fact we may be able to accommodate several out-of-towners, so anyone who's considering driving a long way to this concert should let me know. Hey, where else can you hear a Quartetto Romantico and a Virtuoso Italiano on the same program on these shores?

----------


## Jim Garber

Eugene, I guess I will have to up the ante to compete with the most generous offer to Eugene. I guess the $3 sandwich at Mamoun's can never compete with the finte cuisine of Bertha's. We will have to get back to you with a counter offer after I talk to my NY colleagues.

Jim

----------


## Eugene

Man, so tempting. You cats are generous in the extreme! I may have to check the calendar and make some driving plans. ...And a $3 falafel at Mamoun's can compete with just about any food I know!

----------


## Jim Garber

> Tamara Volskaya and the Russian Carnival group will be playing for free at our local library in Yorktown Heights, NY at 2pm on February 4. It is a small room and it will fill up quick, so get there early. 
> 
> I will be there!
> 
> Jim


Well, it was a wonderful concert by Tamara and her group. Very intimate setting, in fact Tamara mentioned that the audience was very close to the musicians -- no stage.

It was the usual high energy and Tamara was, as usual, in excellent form. She is so relaxed when playing those superfact, super clean notes and with feeling. She included, BTW, a short solo piece by our own Dr. Kioulaphides, Der Grote Markt. She played this on the domra -- no mandolin in this concert, but still very enjoyable. 

Wonderful ensemble -- check out Tamara's web site.

Jim

----------


## Pietrobono

For those of you who have the opportunity of being in Paris / France for Easter (April in Paris, as the song says...), the Ensemble Gabriele Leone will play the 6 Duos for two violins or two mandolins with a bass ad libitum by Emanuele Barbella on ORIGINAL INSTRUMENTS on Sunday, April 8th in Montmartre. 

These Duos / Trios have been published by Neill Gladd as facsimile editions about 20 years ago, and if I am right, this will be a world premiere of the whole set on period instruments. 

Players will be :
Eric Depret on a Vinaccia 1770 copy by Wolfgang Frueh (1999)
Jean-Paul Bazin on a Cavaliero 1759 copy by Wolfgang Frueh (1993)
Andrée Mitermite and Alain Pegeot, baroque violins
Celine Cavagnac, baroque viola
As it is proposed by the composer, the Duos will be played in different settings, by two violins, or two mandolins, with or without viola.

More information on our website :
http://www.ensemble-gabriele-leone.org/egl....lang=en

----------


## Alex Timmerman

Hi Jean-Paul,

That sounds just great! 
I probably can't be there so here is my burning question: do you have any thoughts of recording this wonderful music?
It probably sounds beautiful with the light accompanying sound of the viola. 


Very nice and success with your pioneering work in this mandolin field!

Alex

----------


## Pietrobono

Hi Alex

Thanks for your reply. 
Yes, we intend to record this program during the next summer in a great 18th century barn of a nice farm in Auvergne... After another concert (of a part of the program) near Paris on June 10th, and a concert in Auvergne of the whole program just before recording...

Best to you and your Ensemble !

Jean-Paul

----------


## Eugene

Not finding myself near Paris, please keep us informed as this recording evolves, Jean-Paul. It souds very exciting! How do you string your 18th-c. Neapolitan mandolins?

----------


## RSW

Hi Jean-Paul,
I assume you string the instruments 'alla' Gabriele Leone, n'est pas? The concert should be fun though I don't think I could stomach so much Barbella in one go (I have this thing about 'integrals', like too much of the same food) but the fact that you mix and match with different instrumental combinations should help quite a bit. If Eric's mandolin is as nice as yours (I remember yours very well), then that alone will make the concert worth a trip for me from Reims. Greetings to you all.

----------


## Pietrobono

Hi Richard and Eugene !

About the stringing, of course we string alla Fouchetti : gut on E, brass on A, two rolled-up brass on D and wounded gut (sorry no wounded silk, we never tried !) on G. Of course, this is sensitive to humidity and temperature, but if the mandolins are about two hours in the room before the concert, it should work as usual. We play will quills, but Eric and I have different ways of cutting it (he prefers near to the end of the quill, I prefer near to the flesh) so the sound becomes quite different.

About a complete Barbella concert, I do not think it should be worse than a whole 18th century mandolin concert on original instruments, as we have already done plenty, on the contrary, Barbella is very rich and very humoristic when compared to his contemporaries, so I hope it will be a big fun (at least for the players !)

Best to you, Richard, and I hope to see you soon !

Jean-Paul

----------


## Neil Gladd

Jean-Paul,

I'm glad to see that you are playing these! I still think they are the best mandolin duets to come from the 18th century. I have played through all 6, but have only performed 3 or 4 of them in concert. So far I have done them with 2 mandolins, mandolin and violin, and 2 mandolins and guitar. I wish I could be there for the concert. I have not been in Paris for 20 years.  

Neil

----------


## Pietrobono

Neill

As I said, we will record these very nice pieces (we also think they are among the best, with Leone's duos and sonatas maybe...) and it will be a pleasure for us to send one copy to you if you cannot come to Paris (if you do, you are welcome to stay at home with us). 

By the way, we will also record the April concert, so if some of you want a copy (and are indulgent !), it is possible by writing to us here :
http://www.ensemble-gabriele-leone.org/egl....lang=en

Thanks once again, Neill, for having put this nice stuff available for everybody. I can only encourage every mandolin player interested in 18th century music to play them...

Best regards

Jean-Paul

----------


## Jim Garber

A few more details of Carlo Aonzo and Rene Izquierdo's New York Concert:



> Carlo will be making a rare public appearance in Manhattan on Thursday, March 22 at Bargemusic, the prestigious venue for classical music on the waterfront between Brooklyn and Manhattan. Carlo will be accompanied by Rene Izquierdo, an outstanding guitarist from Cuba currently living in Milwaukee. Carlo and Rene have performed together previously in Milwaukee and New Jersey and will be on tour together before this performance. I have heard them and I can tell you from my own experience that the sparks fly when they play!
> 
> Tickets are $35 and can be ordered directly from Bargemusic using a credit card. Their phone number is (718) 624-2083. You can visit their website: http://www.bargemusic.org/index.htm.


This is conveniently scheduled the night before the New York Workshop takes place. 

Jim

----------


## John Goodin

There will be a world premiere of Steve Smith's "Three Murder Ballads" for tenor and mandolin here at Luther College in the northeast corner of Iowa next Tuesday, March 6. Here's a link to more info:
http://publicinformation.luther.edu/2006_07....ar.html

I have the honor of playing the mandolin part, which is very fun, for these three short songs. Steve is considering sharing the scores through the Cafe and I'll keep us posted about that possibility.

It's interesting that the Jeff Midkiff piece is being performed by an ensemble from another Lutheran college. Two premieres of serious mandolin music connected to Lutheran colleges in March 2007! What's wrong with all the other denominations?

Seriously, if you find yourself at this concert please say hello at the end. I'll be happy to show you the score and you can see how many notes I missed.

John G.

----------


## Mandolius

Hi everyone,
I agree with Neil from another thread - I'd promote myself more here, if I had more of myself to promote!  

That said:

I will be joining *Orchestra Seattle* this Sunday, March 18, at 3:00PM for their performance of Stravinskys Ballet, Agon. #This work not only includes mandolin, but harp and piano as well.

Also on the program is Dvoraks New World Symphony and Accordion virtuoso Murl Allen Sanders in the world premiere of his Accordion Concerto No. 2 (I heard some of this piece in rehearsal and it is fantastic!).

Hope some of you can make it! #Here are the particulars:#

*Orchestral Inspiration*
Sunday, March 18 - 3:00PM
First Free Methodist Church
3200 Third Avenue W
Seattle, WA 98119

*Advance tickets*_ for this performance may be ordered through Brown Paper Tickets online, by calling 1-800-838-3006 or in person at any Seattle-area Silver Platters location.

More information available at http://www.osscs.org/_

----------


## Jonathan

Wow - mandolin and accordion in an orchestra concert? My hat is way, way off to Orchestra Seattle! Although I must admit - I recently got to play banjo on an orchestral version of the "Charleston" with the Baltimore Symphony (normally I play bass). I was seated next to an accordionist who was featured on the following number, a tango. It struck me that this was probably the first and last time that these two instruments were included in the same BSO concert.

----------


## Neil Gladd

I have four concerts (and a wedding gig) coming up, but so far only the first one has a date and venue set:

Avionics: Six Composers Who Are Not Afraid to Fly
Friday March 23, 2007, 8:00 PM, $10
At The Patricia M. Sitar Center for the Arts,  
1700 Kalorama Road, NW Suite 101
Washington DC

This is a "New Music Salon" presented by the American Composers Forum, and I will be one of six local composers performing their own music.


The program:
Andrew Simpson: The Dead Are Dancing, for flute and piano
Carrie Rose: Thrush, for solo flute
Kevin Clark: The Seafarer
Neil Gladd: Sonata for Solo Mandolin
Sidney Bailin: Reeds on the Shore (electronic)
Matthew Sargent: Soft Song, for solo cello

The New Music Salon series creates a space for composers, performers, and audiences to meet, share new work, and build connections. Meet the composers in our midst and find out where music is heading tomorrow. Stay for post-show refreshments and meet the movers and shakers in DC's new music scene.

The Patricia M. Sitar Center for the Arts provides after-school arts education in music, dance, drama, creative writing, and visual arts to low-income youth in the Adams Morgan neighborhood of Washington, D.C.

For more information, contact ACF-DC:
301.715.3779
http://www.composersforum.org/dc
dc@composersforum.org

Also in the works:

I will be performing at Artomatic in Crystal City, VA sometime in April or May (dates not set yet), and two recitals are being planned, one in Maryland and one in DC. The DC concert will be my first ever all-romantic recital of music for mandolin and piano. I'm planning it for July, and calling it my "Summer Romance" concert!

Stay tuned for details, and if you can make it to my concert next Friday, please say hello!

----------


## Linda Binder

I wish I could be at your concert Friday Neil! I won't be able to make it to D.C. I'll be occupied in NY that weekend, but I'll be thinking about you! Your Sonatas are magnificent pieces. I hope to perform one someday. Have a superb time.
--Linda

----------


## Eugene

I played a small amount of mandolin at Franklin Park Conservatory's annual bridal show last week and Calace's op. 146 for quertetto romantico at a Columbus Guitar Society members' concert last night. Sorry for the late word, but I've been kinda busy.

I'd love to have the time to hit DC and NYC for all the groovy mandostuff pending, but am stranded in Ohio by day-job duties. Ah well...

----------


## Plamen Ivanov

Hello

I`ll attend the concert of "Solisti Venetti" on Wednesday. No mandolin pieces included in the program unfortunately. A little disapointed about this, but the visit is worth anyway.

Plamen

----------


## vkioulaphides

What!?!? NO mandolin? Outrageous! Is Sr. Claudio Scimone still the director of I Solisti Veneti? I played with him some years ago, at Aspen. I must give him a stern call... # 

 #If only conductors listened to me! 

A couple of days ago, I had a friendly conversation with Carlo Aonzo on this very subject. His argument --perfectly logical, of course-- is that we mandolinists ought to aspire to the same recognition that has been bestowed (belatedly, and after much struggle) to guitarists: mandolin concertos ought to be appear on orchestral programs, etc. "We even have bigger-name composers of our literature", argued Carlo further. Who doesn't know Vivaldi, after all?

Alas, alas... # the analogy falls short. 

For one, guitar concertos are as rare as the proverbial hen's teeth on the programs of our orchestras. Aspiring to parity with our guitar-brethren is like wanting to rise from gnat to fly status. (I speak, of course, exclusively on the subject of engagement as soloist with orchestra; in all other fields, e.g. education, recitals, chamber music, our guitarist colleagues are indeed FAR ahead of us.)

Second --and most discouraging-- is the abject ignorance that reigns supreme among our finest conductors. Finally --the "kiss of death"-- the truly ENORMOUS cost of (professional) orchestral programming, and the consequent (and dreadful) built-in conservatism, give-the-people-what-they-already-know mentality.

I don't know, Plamen... the cause is a worthy one, but MUCH "further behind" than we, warm-hearted aficionados of the mandolin may believe, or _want_ to believe.

----------


## Plamen Ivanov

Right, Victor! You are absolutely right as usual! Yes, Claudio Scimone will be the conductor. Please, give him the stern call! I`m afraid it`s too late for the mandolin players to take part in the concert on Wednesday, but it`s not late for him to feel ashamed!  

My expectations to hear a mandolin piece were great, because for the poster they used this picture. 
(Look at it and you will see what i mean.) And the disapointment was as great when i found out that the piece by Vivaldi will be "The four seasons", instead of... you know what. #The "The Four Seasons" are great, but pretty well known, and even performed by "Solisti Veneti" they are still "The four seasons". As you pointed they stake on the "give-the-people-what-they-already-know mentality". Although the Bulgarian audience is pretty pretentious and i`m sure that most of the people expected another pieces by Vivaldi.

The reality as regards the recognition of the mandolin is "as is", but at least no one can take away our believe, right?!

Good luck!
Plamen

----------


## Plamen Ivanov

Nevertheless, we have to be honest and to acknowledge Claudio Scimone and his orchestra`s merit for some of the most great mandolin pieces recordings. I think their CD with pieces by Vivaldi, Paisiello and Caudioso is amongst the most popular mandolin music CDs and a "must have" for any mandolin lover and why not for every lover of the classical music...

Thus, the ignorance in respect of the mandolin shall not be a constant characteristic of Mr. Scimone personality in contrast to the majority of the conductors.

----------


## margora

"For one, guitar concertos are as rare as the proverbial hen's teeth on the programs of our orchestras. Aspiring to parity with our guitar-brethren is like wanting to rise from gnat to fly status. (I speak, of course, exclusively on the subject of engagement as soloist with orchestra; in all other fields, e.g. education, recitals, chamber music, our guitarist colleagues are indeed FAR ahead of us.)"

Actually, Victor, I think guitar concertos are pretty common, all things considered. Eg. if my last name were Rodrigo, and my first initial were J., I could easily retire now on the annual performance royalties from the Arunjuez. Indeed, the great majority of high level guitarists in the US make their living playing the Arunjuez + a few other concertos (solo recitals are much less common than they used to be). Last fall the Boston Symphony Orchestra featured the Arunjuez on a regular concert program.

----------


## vkioulaphides

Yes, relatively, i.e. correspondingly. It is, of course, ever-so-slightly ridiculous of _me_ to say this to a Professor of Economics # #but, as there are far fewer world-class mandolin virtuosos than there are _guitar_-playing "equivalents", orchestral concerto programming could/should find some sort of equilibrium between the availability of adept soloists and performance opportunities. As it stands,yes, we are "under-represented".

On that level, Carlo's argument is valid. If the singular _Concierto de Aranjuez_ would surely procure one a comfortable living as an income-stream of royalties (as Robert correctly suggests), Vivaldi's mandolin music certainly could do so, and far more-- I bypass, of course, the preposterous element of this analogy, namely that Vivaldi's music is all in the public domain, there ARE no royalties to be paid, etc. as self-evident.

It _still_ rings incredible, that the programming of guitar concertos could be called "pretty common", Robert-- with all due respect. By what standard? Compared, say, to _piano_ concertos, are we to divide the sum total number of piano soloists (working, under professional, year-round management, not imaginary, "stars in their own minds" # ) by the number of actual bookings of piano concertos, so as to derive some sort of a "ratio"-- or inversely, "multiplier"?

I can only hazard a hazy guess... if such a "piano standard" (call it what you may) is taken to be *1.0*, the one of the guitar would be faaaaaaaaaaaar less than that; the one of the mandolin would be, alas, next to zero. Needless to say, I wholeheartedly support the raising of this minuscule figure.

Food for thought, for sure. And, Plamen, I never meant to malign Maestro Scimone in particular; he is, however, also an "exception to the rule". The Age is a much Darker one, I'm afraid... # 

Skeptically yours,

Victor

----------


## JimD

> Indeed, the great majority of high level guitarists in the US make their living playing the Arunjuez


Both of them? # 

Seriously though --What do you mean "make their living"? 

It would be nice, also, if someone would play something other than the Aranjuez or Vivaldi. Some of us have had our fill of those -- let's just say 40 years worth  

I'd rather go back to a concert schedule that featured more solo recitals than having the obligatory chestnut offered up every couple of years at a symphony concert.

Sorry to be so negative. I'd just like a bit more variety in general... # #

----------


## margora

"It still rings incredible, that the programming of guitar concertos could be called "pretty common", Robert-- with all due respect. By what standard? Compared, say, to piano concertos, are we to divide the sum total number of piano soloists (working, under professional, year-round management, not imaginary, "stars in their own minds"  ) by the number of actual bookings of piano concertos, so as to derive some sort of a "ratio"-- or inversely, "multiplier"?"

Well, it is a good question. I'm not sure what the standard should be.  But I do believe that if I had the data for a random sample of orchestras in the US I would find an increase over time (say, over the past 20-30 years) in the frequency of guitar concertos, and most of these would be the Arunjuez. I might also add that it is only recently in the US that the standard of professional guitar performance has reached a sufficiently high enough level that it is a reasonable thing for a symphony orchestra to program the Arunjuez (which is quite a difficult piece). 

"'Indeed, the great majority of high level guitarists in the US make their living playing the Arunjuez


Both of them? 

Seriously though --What do you mean "make their living"?"

Well, Jim, as you know, there are many, many more than two "high level" guitarists in the US, by which I mean guitarists with international reputations. We could ask, for example, Isbin, Barrueco, Tanenbaum, Fisk, and many others etc. etc. what fraction of the annual performance income comes from guitar concertos; I believe it would be quite high. By "make their living" -- which, from my personal observation, I would describe as upper middle class in US terms -- I am referring to such individuals, not the average classical guitarist. The advice commonly given to aspiring guitar virtuosos is to learn the Arunjuez and learn it well, if they wish to play concertos.

"I'd rather go back to a concert schedule that featured more solo recitals than having the obligatory chestnut offered up every couple of years at a symphony concert."

I'm certainly not advocating more performances of the Arunjuez; I've heard more than enough myself to last a lifetime. But I also would say that I would not want to go back to a world of solo guitar concerts. Most are these are pretty boring.

As far as Carlo's point is concerned, it is curious that we don't see more Vivaldi mandolin concerti. One reason might be that Vivaldi is now largely the province of early music ensembles, at least; major, or even minor symphony orchestras don't program it (they don't program Bach very frequently either).

----------


## JimD

Robert --I guess my frustration with the situation clouds my ability to clearly state my complaints. It is also spring break now and, evidently, my communication skills have taken a holiday. I apologize for
that.

I certainly agree that there are more than two high level guitarists in the country. I still wonder how they could make a decent living primarily from performances of THE concerto.

You are probably correct about the Vivaldi being absorbed into the realm of early music ensembles. Other mandolin concerti? How often do you think orchestras will even program something like the Hummel?

----------


## margora

"You are probably correct about the Vivaldi being absorbed into the realm of early music ensembles. Other mandolin concerti? How often do you think orchestras will even program something like the Hummel?" 

Yes, the mandolin situation is a puzzle. The only times I have ever heard a mandolin concerto was when I was playing in the orchestra, i.e., in a performance of a soloist with a mandolin orchestra. I have never heard a performance of the Vivaldi or the Hummell by a professional orchestra in the US.

----------


## vkioulaphides

Hence my professional --i.e. as per wearing my "arts management hat"-- advice to Carlo that, if I were hypothetically an agent representing a classical mandolinist, I would "split the pie" of my resources thus: 70% in pursuit of college/university engagements, 20% "commercial venues", such as ticketed/subscribed concert/recital series, and ONLY *10%* engagements as concerto soloist. I am afraid that he might have expected the last slice to have been larger. I could not lie to him, pleasant as that might have sounded at the moment. While a cautious optimist as a _person_, I am a curmudgeonly skeptic as a manager-- and, all modesty aside, I count that as a _strength_, not a weakness. #

----------


## Jim Garber

I just noticed an error in the listing for Carlo Aonzo and Rene Izquierdo's concert tonight at Barge Music in Brooklyn tonight. The concert is at 8:00 pm. The time on the calendar listing on Carlo's site said 7:30pm which is incorrect. 

Jim

----------


## Eugene

Frankly, I think plucked strings find a more appropriate voice in chamber settings. #Concerti really are a novelty to our preferred instruments and, I believe, for good reason.

----------


## Neil Gladd

> Frankly, I think plucked strings find a more appropriate voice in chamber settings. Concerti really are a novelty to our preferred instruments and, I believe, for good reason.


I love playing concertos (perfectly acceptable English spelling!) when I get the rare opportunity to do it, but they are rare. I've done the Vivaldi single and double concertos more than once, but when I'm given a choice, I'll choose something different every time, just for the experience. Other than Vivaldi, I've done the Hummel, William Bardwell and Morris Surdin Concertos with orchestra. (These last 2 were U.S. premieres of 20th century concertos).

My unfinished 2nd Mandolin Concerto (I've withdrawn the first) is just for mandolin and string quartet, which will make it will be easier for the mandolin to be heard, and, more importantly, easier to program.

----------


## Embergher

I've been invited to the EGMYO happening in Ferrara next week for a concert and a lecture about Embergher mandolins with my co-author Barry Pratt.

The all Italian concert program for Friday 6 April: 
(with Elisa Franco at the piano)

- Valzer Fantastico ( Enrico Marucelli)
- Preludio I°, opus 45 (Raffaele Calace) 
- Danza dei Nani, opus 43 (Raffaele Calace) 
- Capriccio Spagnuolo, opus 276 (Carlo Munier)
- Souvenir de Varsovie (Silvio Ranieri) 
 # * Canzona triste
 # * Kracowiak con variazioni
 # * Danza polonese
- Piccola Gavotta, opus 73 (Raffaele Calace) 
- Primo Concerto, opus 113 (Raffaele Calace)
 # * Marziale
 # * Largo tranquillo
 # * Rondò

----------


## Plamen Ivanov

Great and favourite pieces included in the program! I wish, i could attend! Next time may be...

Good luck, Ralf!
Plamen

----------


## Eugene

Not quite a mandolin concert, but Duo Fresco will be in concert here in Columbus, OH, 8 pm, Saturday, 7 April 2007 at Capital University's Huntington Recital Hall. A fine suite by Cafe denizen Victor Kioulaphides is on the program. See Columbusguitarsociety.org for detail...or drop me a line.

----------


## vkioulaphides

Indeed, Brett Deubner and Chris Kenniff of Duo Fresco have performed my "Spanish" Suite for Viola and Guitar far and wide as far as the Juneau Festival in *Alaska*!

For the requisite mando-content: I _do_ have a version of this work for _mandola_ and guitar, to which all are welcome; the score is free and available for the asking. The earliest version (1995) of this Suite was for B-flat clarinet and guitar.

Incidentally, this instrumental suite was created (as is customary) out of a would-have-been ballet, on Luigi Pirandello's classic short story _La Giara_. But, as my career has been mostly on the OPERA stage, and I therefore have no connections in the World of Ballet, this original idea was soon and rather practically dropped.

At Duo Fresco's request, however, I am currently "developing back" the work with the original idea in mind. The "new" final product will involve (of course) the solo viola and guitar, accompanied by strings (either a quartet, one-to-a-part, or small string orchestra), a modest dance trouppe, and narrator. What fun!

I see no reason why, some day, this ballet cannot be done with _mandola_ and guitar as soloists, _plucked_ quartet (or orchestra), plus the requisite narrator and dancers. #

Get out your point-shoes, friends! #

----------


## margora

The Providence Mandolin Orchestra is (very) pleased to announce the following free concert:

The Providence Mandolin Orchestra
Hall Library
1825 Broad Street
Cranston, RI
Sunday, April 29, 3 PM
Mark Davis, Director

I.

The King of Denmark's Galliard          John Dowland (1563-1626)
Lachrimae Antiquae
The Earl of Essex Galliard
  (Robert Margo, lutenist)

Concerto for Mandolin and           
Zupforchester, op.4,no. 6, HWV 294       G. F. Handel (1685-1759)
  (Joshua Bell, mandolinist)         (arr. Tober-Vogt)  

Groove #1                    Owen Hartford

Impressioni Orientali, op. 132         Raffaele Calace (1863-1934)

II.

Three Movements for Mandolin Orchestra     Francine Trester

Concerto per orchestra a pizzico        Victor Kioulaphides

By Robert A. Margo

	In the spring of 1604 John Dowland returned to England to publish Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares Figured in Seaven Passionate Pavans, with Divers other Pavans, Galiards, and Almands, Set Forth for the Lute, Viols, or Violons, in Five Parts. Prior to his return Dowland had been employed by the King of Denmark who was infamous throughout Europe for his drunken revels, which the music aptly captures. Lachrimae Antiquae is a consort setting of Dowlands greatest hit known as Flow My Tears in the version for lute song. The Essex galliard also existed as a song, Can She Excuse, a mans bitter lament of his beloveds refusal to acknowledge his amorous intentions. The man in question, Robert Devereux, the Earl of Essex, was beheaded in 1601 for his failed plot to overthrow Elizabeth I. The lute part in this performance for plucked string ensemble is based on Dowlands original with ornamentation and divisions added on repeats. Dowlands timeless melodies have inspired countless musicians, including most recently the British pop star Sting whose recording Songs from the Labyrinth, a collection of Dowlands lute songs was the best-selling classical CD last year.

During the baroque and early classical eras the mandolin enjoyed a brief spurt of popularity and a substantial quantity of music was composed for the instrument, some by Europes greatest composers including Beethoven, Mozart, and Vivaldi. Handel also wrote one original work using the mandolin, the aria Hark! Hark! Hark! He Strikes the Golden Lyre in the oratorio Alexander Balus. Originally for harp, the solo part in HWV 294 lays well on the mandolins fingerboard in this delightful adaptation for plucked string ensemble by Elke Tober-Vogt.

By the mid nineteenth century the mandolin had fallen into disuse in European art music. A revival ensued in the late nineteenth century, and the instrument became one of the most widely played in the Old and New Worlds.  Virtuosos burst on the scene, tutors written, ensembles of all sizes and types formed, and vast quantities of music published. The greatest of all the early twentieth century mandolinists was the Italian Raffaele Calace, a triple threat who composed numerous pieces, performed widely and also personally constructed some of the finest instruments of the era. Written in February of 1925 during a sea voyage on return from a highly successful concert tour of Japan Impressioni Orientali is, in the words of Paul Sparks, author of The Classical Mandolin, a wonderfully exciting and atmospheric piece strongly influenced by Middle Eastern scales and drones that creates an extraordinary range of timbre (p. 145). 

The Providence Mandolin Orchestra has long maintained an active program of commissioning new works for mandolin orchestra and of performing works commissioned by other ensembles. Owen Hartford has written numerous pieces over his long tenure with the Orchestra. Drawing its melodic, harmonic, and rhythmic cues from a mixture of minimalism and popular music, Hartfords Groove #1 receives its world premiere in this performance. Francine Trester is Associate Professor of Composition at the Berklee School of Music in Boston.  A prolific and gifted composer for voice, piano, guitar and other instruments, and a virtuoso violinist herself, Trester has been the recipient of numerous awards and commissions, and her music has been performed throughout the world. Three Movements is her first composition to feature mandolin family instruments. Todays concert closes with a remarkable new work, Victor Kioulaphides Concerto per orchestra a pizzico, composed for the prominent Dutch ensemble Het Consort and given its United States premiere in February 2006 by the Providence Mandolin Orchestra. This July the PMO will host the Het Consort and the two groups will perform together in recital in Providence.

	The Providence Mandolin Orchestra was founded by the late Hibbard Perry in 1971. Since then, it has become one of the leading American mandolin ensembles, with regular appearances throughout the Eastern United States, Canada, and Western Europe. With well over two hundred pieces in its repertoire, the Orchestra features a wide range of musical styles from Renaissance dances to Baroque concertos, turn-of-the-century nostalgia, and avant-garde expressions. The groups unique tonality has inspired exciting new works by Clarice Assad, Will Ayton, Owen Hartford, Eva Kendrick, Barbara Kolb, Robert Martel, Michael Nix, Stephen Funk Pearson, Francine Trester, and many others. The Providence Mandolin Orchestra is under the direction of Mark Davis. Mr. Davis pursues an active career as a solo and ensemble performer, educator, and conductor. Mark Davis directs a multi-level guitar ensemble program at the Wheeler School in Providence RI.

The Providence Mandolin Orchestra gratefully acknowledges the support of the DAddario Foundation.

Performers: The Providence Mandolin Orchestra

Director: Mark Davis
First Mandolin: Joshua Bell (concertmaster), Michael Cappelli, Yvette Cote, Chang Lee
Second Mandolin: Lynne Bell, Chris Capaldi, Antonia Carlyon, Owen Hartford, Rachel Panitch, Lisa Topakian, Paul Wilde
Tenor Mandola: Mack Johnston, Will Melton, Gayle Raposa
Octave Mandola: Robert Margo
Renaissance Lute, 8-course, in G: Robert Margo
Mandocello: Duane Golomb, Dan Moore, Matt Synder
Classical Guitar: Mark Armstrong, Christine Chito, Beverly Davis
Mandobass: Gino Cicchetti, Dave Parr

----------


## Bruce Clausen

Not exactly a mandolin concert, but brief mandolin content: the Vancouver Symphony will do Mahler 7 this weekend (Sat. and Mon. 8 pm, Orpheum), with yers truly on mando. I get one of these gigs every couple of seasons, and I love them. Of course you spend most of your time waiting to play, and the part when it comes is no great test of technique or musicianship. The money is good, but so what? ( I always joke with the other musicians that I'm by far the best paid player on a per-note basis.) What makes it for me is the thrill of just being there (in borrowed tails) in the midst of this 100-piece musical organism. I'm right under the conductor's nose, in the best seat in the house. Every time, I find myself wishing I'd taken up a proper orchestral instrument, so I could be a real part of this world instead of just an occasional visitor. We've just done the first rehearsal today, and it's going to be very good. 

BC

----------


## vkioulaphides

Good morning, Robert, and all.

I am thrilled to see and hear that, on both sides of the Atlantic, my _Concerto per orchestra a pizzico_ has gotten so much mileage in the able hands of Het Consort and the PMO, respectively. I cannot thank, or congratulate the two groups enough.

I reserve, however, the last snicker of compositorial vindication, as a Great Expert had initially pronounced that the piece was simply too hard for ANY plucked instrument orchestra to ever attempt, let alone perform.
My reply:  

 

Cheers, and thumbs up!

Victor

----------


## margora

"I am thrilled to see and hear that, on both sides of the Atlantic, my Concerto per orchestra a pizzico has gotten so much mileage in the able hands of Het Consort and the PMO, respectively. I cannot thank, or congratulate the two groups enough."

Victor, many thanks! We (the PMO) are very excited about this concert, and not only because of the Kioulaphides. The Trester piece is wonderful and (like the Kioulaphides) seriously stretches our musicianship (in the case of Trester, there are shifting time signatures all over the place, sometimes from bar to bar). And we are very happy to be doing the Calace, a great piece and the first Calace I think the PMO has played (probably not ever but for quite a while). Plus I get to play the lute on the Dowland.

----------


## John Goodin

Very cool! Plus the PMO gets to feature Josh Bell fresh from his subway gig! (Sorry, I couldn't resist.)

John G.

----------


## markmdavis

> The Providence Mandolin Orchestra is (very) pleased to announce the following free concert:
> 
> The Providence Mandolin Orchestra
> Hall Library
> 1825 Broad Street
> Cranston, RI
> Sunday, April 29, 3 PM
> Mark Davis, Director
> 
> ...


The PMO was very honored in having the presence of composer Francine Trester and husband the esteemed guitarist Charlie Carrano at our last rehearsal. #We performed Fran's 'Three Movements' for her, and although she has heard the PMO perform the first movement of this piece, it was the first time she had heard us play the piece in its entirety. #We were, perhaps understandably, a bit nervous to play for her, but everyone was 'on their best behavior' and the piece came together very well. #Fran seemed genuinely delighted to hear us play the piece, and offered us very helpful insights on the piece. # 
This is a fantastic piece of constant rhythmic and melodic counterpoint, and not easy to pull off! #Fran teaches at the Berklee School in Boston, and one may hear snatches of jazz harmonies and rhythm mixed in with some warm Brahmsian strains.
It seems each year the PMO chooses yet another piece which will really make us stretch our capabilities. #Last year it was Victor's tremendous Concerto per Orchestra a Pizzico; the year before it was Luis Baroso's Concierto de Media Luna.
We hope that some of you will be able to join us at the Hall Library to hear our premiere of Fran Trester's 'Three Movements for Mandolin Orchestra.'

I would also like to note that Bob Margo is doing a really swell job playing divisions on his new lute for the Dowland set. #Let's hear it for Sting for making the lute the hip new instrument!
In the future we may start programs with the Dowland set, and end with the Alman Bros. 'In Memory of Elizabeth Reed' (featuring Mark Armstrong on lead electric guitar) that we can cover the entire spectrum of Western plucked instruments in one concert!

Pluck on!

Mark

----------


## margora

CORRECTION: the PMO concert this coming Sunday is at 2 PM, NOT 3 PM -- in case any cafe members are planning to come.  Location (Hall Library in Cranston, RI) is the same.

----------


## Acquavella

I would like to invite everyone to my next concert: 

Chris Acquavella & Alex Meyer 
Mandolin & Guitar 

Friday May 18,2007 at 08:00 PM 

Venue:
Old Time Music 
2852 University Ave. 
San Diego, California 92104 
Cost: $10.00 
To order tickets please call (619)280-9035 

Program:

Sonata in d-Moll K89 - D. Scarlatti
Speranze Perdute - A. Moreli
Summersuite by A.C. Miguel
Rondo Op 127 - R. Calace
Tasseil No Rio - L. Bonfa
Libertango - A. Piazzolla
Serenade of Old Napoli - Wolf-Ferrari 
Prelude No.1 - R. Calace
Mountain Moor - S. Funk-Pearson

----------


## Ali

Great Stuff Chris,
Wish I could be there to cheer you on. I hope it goes really well. If you play Mountain Moor as well as you did in your finals you'll have the audience eating out of your hand! By the way, I think the Serenade of Old Napoli is by Wolf-Ferrari but not sure. Its certainly not actually by Hugo, just written out by him, and possibly arranged by him. I'm not sure I'm afraid.
Ali

----------


## Jim Garber

Great, Chris! I wish I could be there. It is good that you have established yourself in your new home city.

Interesting that the venue is called Old Time Music. Hmmmm... Indeed!

Best of luck.

Jim

----------


## Jonathan Rudie

Historic Old St. Paul's Tuesday Music Series
Free Classical Mandolin & Guitar Concert/Recital 
Date: Tuesday, #May 15, 2007
Time: 12:15 p.m. to 12:45 p.m.
Jonathan Rudie, mandolin and Charles Roe, guitar & mandolin.
Old St. Paul's Church
Corner or Charles and Saratoga Streets
Baltimore, Maryland		
410-685-3404

Program: Music composed for mandolin & guitar with works by Filippo Gragnani (Tre Notturni), R. Calace, & C. Munier.

Click here: Tuesday Music Series at Old St. Paul's, http://www.osp1692.org/tms.htm

----------


## Neil Gladd

After some revisions, I have finally posted the program for my next concert. It will be given twice, on May 18th and 19th, in Crystal City (Arlington, Virginia). The program is free, and is all contemporary American music. The one premiere, Cicadas, by Maurice Saylor, is actually a violin piece. It is published online, and looked like pretty mandolinistic violin writing to me, so I printed it out and gave it a try. Please note: I am playing it nowhere near the metronome marking given, but I think that tempo would even be pushing it on the violin! It is almost entirely crosspicking except for some tremolo near the end. The composer still hasn't heard me yet, so I'll let you know if I manage to convince him that it is really a mandolin piece.

----------


## Jim Garber

Just a reminder: The Het Consort will be in New York next week with their concert on July 19 at 7:30 pm.

Church of the Transfiguration ("The Little Church Around the Corner")
 1 East 29th St.
 New York, NY 10016
 for further information contact the music office at 212-684-4174.

I am looking fwd to this event, and, of course, meeting Alex and the others for the first time!!

See you there,
Jim

----------


## Linda Binder

I truly wish I could be in NY for the Het Consort concert. #I'd love to meet Alex and the members of the group and hear them live and in person! # I'll be in Nebraska attending my niece's wedding. #Have fun Jim! #Best wishes to Het Consort!
Regards,
Linda

----------


## margora

The Providence Mandolin Orchestra is pleased to announce the following concert:

The Providence Mandolin Orchestra
Mark Davis, Director

With Special Guest Artists HET CONSORT, Alex Timmerman, Director

St. Martins Church
50 Orchard Avenue
Providence, RI
Saturday, July 21st, 8 PM

I.

Groove #1            Owen Hartford

Song for My Father       Clarice Assad

The Cat in Springtime      Mark Davis

Concierto de Media Luna     Jose Luis Barroso
  Recuerdos- Elegia- Danza

The Providence Mandolin Orchestra

(Pause)

Stifteteli  Hassapiko  Ballos       Luca Mereu

The Legend of Princess Noccalula      John Craton
   Sebastiaan de Grebber, mandolin solo   

Concerto per Strumenti, Op. 155       Raffaele Calace (1863-1964)

	HET CONSORT

II.

Palladio               Karl Jenkins 

Canzone I               Jurriaan Andriessen (1925-1996)

Latin Sketches            Owen Hartford

Concerto per orchestra a pizzico   Victor Kioulaphides 
  Allegro energico-Adagio molto-Allegro spiccato

	The Providence Mandolin Orchestra and HET CONSORT

Program Notes

By Robert A. Margo

As a classical instrument, the modern (four-course) mandolin has its origins in the eighteenth century, but it was around the turn of the twentieth century that the instrument reached its zenith of popularity in the Old and New Worlds. By World War I interest in the mandolin had largely died out in America, but the instrument retained a passionate following in Europe and Japan. Beginning in the 1970s the United States has experienced a revival of interest in classical mandolin. Although much music written for classical mandolin is for soloists or small chamber groups, a unique body of work exists for the mandolin orchestra, larger ensembles patterned after string orchestras. This evenings concert features two of the worlds leading mandolin orchestras  the Providence Mandolin Orchestra (United States); and HET CONSORT (Zwolle, the Netherlands), on their first American tour. 

The contemporary American mandolin orchestra includes first and second mandolins (tuned in fifths, the same as the violin), the tenor mandola (viola), the mandocello (cello), the mandobass (string bass), and classical guitar as harmonic support. The European version is similar but substitutes the octave mandolin (tuned one octave below the standard mandolin) for the tenor mandola. Differences also exist in performance technique and, especially, instrument choice. European orchestras typically use bowl or round back mandolins while American ensembles (with some exceptions) tend to favor flat or carved back instruments originally popularized by Orville Gibson. Of special note are the bowl back instruments of Luigi Embergher, an Italian luthier who perfected the so-called Roman mandolin and whose instruments are highly valued and sought after today. All of the mandolin-family instruments used by Het Consort were constructed by Embergher.

With one exception (Jenkins) all of the works on this evenings program were originally composed for mandolin orchestra, most at the request of the Providence Mandolin Orchestra or Het Consort. Daughter of the celebrated classical guitarist Sergio Assad, Clarice Assads Song for My Father is filled with the infectious melodies of her native Brazil. Owen Hartford is the PMOs resident composer. Performed this evening by the combined forces of the PMO and Het Consort, his Latin Sketches blends popular idioms with formal structures. A stew of minimalism and bouncy rhythms permeate Hartfords Groove #1, as well as Mark Daviss homage to his pet cat, one of the PMOs signature pieces. Jose Luis Barrosos Concierto de Media Luna evokes a fiery Spanish atmosphere with its allusions to flamenco harmonies and rhythms. Luca Mereu is an Italian composer and performer on mandolin, mandola, and guitar whose works have been published by Berben, Cantoberon, and Domani Musica, and widely performed throughout Europe. A prolific writer of chamber and vocal works in various idioms and best known for his film and theatrical music, Jurriaan Andriessen was a Dutch composer who studied with his father Hendrik at the Utrecht Conservatory and later in Paris with Olivier Messiaen. Raffaele Calace was, without question, the most famous of the early twentieth century composers for mandolin. Equally adept as a performer and instrument maker, most of Calaces voluminous output is for mandolin solo or in chamber settings but he did produce a few remarkable works for orchestra, such as Op. 155. John Craton and Victor Kioulaphides are established contemporary composers who have written for mandolin in various settings. The Legend of Princess Noccalula is a programmatic work based on an ancient Indian legend about a Cherokee princess who chooses to end her life rather than be given away in marriage. The Kioulaphidess concerto was commissioned for Het Consort and received its world premiere in 2005, and its US premiere (by the PMO) in 2006. About the concerto the composer writes: The form of the piece was determined during several conversations with Alex Timmerman  The final outcome was a work that features each and every section as occasional soloists. The Concerto is in three movements, fast-slow-fast: a Sinfonia first movement, a notturno second one, and a Rondo finale, subtitled Telemanniana fusing the gallantries of the Master from Magdeburg with the modern material of the earlier two movements. Famous as the theme music for a De Beers (diamond) commercial, Palladio, by the British composer Karl Jenkins, has been expertly arranged for mandolin ensemble by Alex Timmerman.

The Providence Mandolin Orchestra was founded by the late Hibbard Perry in 1971. Since then, it has become one of the leading American mandolin ensembles, with regular appearances throughout the Eastern United States, Canada, and Western Europe and well over two hundred pieces in its repertoire from Renaissance dances to avante-garde expressions. The Orchestra has performed with noted soloists Carlo Aonzo, Butch Baldassari, Robert Paul Sullivan, Anatoliy Trofimov, Tamara Volskaya and Richard Walz. The groups unique tonality has inspired exciting new works including those by Clarice Assad, Will Ayton, Michael Bell, Mark Davis, Owen Hartford, Eva Kendrick, Barbara Kolb, Robert Martel, Michael Nix, Stephen Funk Pearson, and Francine Trester. 

Het Consort, a mandolin chamber orchestra based in Zwolle, The Netherlands, was founded in 1990. Het Consort has received worldwide recognition and awards, including the Honorary Award by the Comunita Montana Valle del Liri (Lazio-Italy) in 2003. Contemporary composers who have written for Het Consort include Annette Kruisbrink, Marc Matthys, Luca Mereu, Victor Kioulaphides, John Craton, and Jeff Hijlkema. Het Consort has performed extensively throughout Europe including Belgium, the Netherlands, Germany, Denmark, Sweden, France, Spain and Italy, and has worked with many well-known musicians including Peter Doberitz, Tove Flensborg, Ugo Orlandi, Pavel Steidl, Michael Troster, Richard Walz, and Gertud Weyhofen. 

Mark Davis is Music Director of the Providence Mandolin Orchestra. A highly-respected concert artist in the field of guitar and mandolin music for more than three decades, Mark Davis appears on many CD recordings, including the Grammy-nominated Vienna Nocturne, and has been a featured artist at various international events such as the Festival Internacional Musica de Plettro in Spain, and the Kobe International Music Festival in Japan. Mark Davis directs a classical guitar program at the Wheeler School in Providence, Rhode Island. Mark Davis regularly performs in a guitar duo with Beverly Davis, and the two recently released a CD, Ayres and Dances for Two Guitars.
Alex Timmerman is Music Director of HET CONSORT. He studied classical guitar with Pieter van der Staak, Jorge Oraison, and John Mills. One of the worlds premier experts on historical plucked instruments, he is the author of De Mandoline en de Gitaar door de Eeuwen heen (The Mandolin and the Guitar Through the Centuries). In demand throughout Europe as a concert artist, conductor, and lecturer Alex Timmerman has taught mandolin and guitar at the Centrum voor Kunstzinnige Vorming de Muzerie in Zwolle since 1999 and at the ArtEZ High School for the Arts in Zwolle, Arnhem, and Enschede (Netherlands) since 1997. In addition to his teaching and performing activities, Timmerman works for the musical instrument department of the Haags Gemeentemuseum of The Hague. 
Sebastiaan de Grebber is one of Europes leading performers on classical mandolin. Commencing his study of the mandolin at the age of eight, de Grebber studied with Alex Timmerman and Ugo Orlandi, and holds bachelor and master degrees in music. Sebastiaan de Grebber has given premieres of works by John Craton and Victor Kioulaphides. In August 2006 de Grebber and his duo partner (pianist Sarah Beernink) were awarded first prize at the Amsteradm Uitmarkt Chamber Music Concours. His debut recording, Fantasia Romantica, was recently released.

The Providence Mandolin Orchestra gratefully acknowledges the support of the DAddario Foundation, the United States.

HET CONSORT gratefully acknowledges the support of the Fund for Amateur Arts and Performing Arts, The Netherlands.

Performers: 

The Providence Mandolin Orchestra

Director: Mark Davis
First Mandolin: Joshua Bell (concertmaster), Michael Cappelli, Yvette Cote, Chang Lee
Second Mandolin: C.W. Abbott, Lynne Bell, Bob Capaldi, Antonia Carlyon, Owen Hartford, Rachel Panitch, Lisa Topakian, Paul Wilde
Tenor Mandola: Mack Johnston, Will Melton, Gayle Raposa
Octave Mandola: Robert Margo
Mandocello: Duane Golomb, Dan Moore, Matt Snyder
Classical Guitar: Mark Armstrong, Christine Chito, Beverly Davis, Jeff Griffith
Mandobass: Gino Cicchetti, Dave Parr
String Bass: Bob Asprinio

HET CONSORT

Director: Alex Timmerman
First Mandolin: Sebastiaan de Grebber (concertmaster), Yolana Döpp, Pauline Ulderink
Second Mandolin: Ferdinand Binnendijk, Marian van Dijk, Margareet van Litsenburg
Octave Mandola: Helma Damman-Ruitenberg, Ruth Rouw
Mandoloncello: Niels Godart
Classical Guitar: Frido Kuijlman, Robert Streef, Tom Edskes
Chitarrone Moderno: Marianne Timmerman-Holander

----------


## margora

The Providence Mandolin Orchestra is pleased to announce the following concert by HET CONSORT:

The Philomenian Public Library Music Series Presents

HET CONSORT
Alex Timmerman, Music Director

26 North Road
Jamestown RI
Sunday, July 22nd, 7 PM

I.

Palladio               Karl Jenkins (b. 1944)
                   (arr. Alex Timmerman)

Rêverie de Poète           Giuseppe Manente (1867-1941)

Mazurka, Op. 141           Raffaele Calace (1863-1934)

Mistica               Arrigio Capelletti (1877-1946)

Concerto per Strumenti, Op. 155   Raffaele Calace

Concerto per Orchestra a Pizzico*  Victor Kioulaphides (b. 1961)
  Sinfonia-Notturno-Rondo

II.

Basque Variations          Victor Kioulaphides
                   (arr. John Craton)

The Legend of Princess Noccalula*  John Craton (b. 1953)
   Sebastiaan de Grebber, mandolin soloist

Perpetua Melomania II*        Jeff Hijlkema (b. 1971)
  (World Premiere)
Suite Greca              Luca Mereu (1963-)
Stifteteli  Hassapiko  Zeibekiko  
Kalamatianos  Ballos

Starred (*) compositions were written for HET CONSORT

Program Notes

By Robert A. Margo

As a classical instrument, the modern (four-course) mandolin has its origins in the eighteenth century, but it was around the turn of the twentieth century that the instrument reached its zenith of popularity in the Old and New Worlds. By World War I interest in the mandolin had largely died out in America, but the instrument retained a passionate following in Europe and Japan which continues to the present day. Beginning in the 1970s the United States, too, has experienced a revival of interest in classical mandolin. Although much music written for classical mandolin is for soloists or small chamber groups, a unique body of work exists for the mandolin orchestra. The concert this evening features one of the worlds leading mandolin orchestras  HET CONSORT (Zwolle, the Netherlands), on their first American tour. 

The contemporary European mandolin orchestra is loosely patterned after the string orchestra. There are first and second mandolins (tuned in fifths, GDAE, the same as the violin), the mandoloncello (cello), the chitterone moderna (string bass), and classical guitar as harmonic support. The octave mandola, tuned one octave below the mandolin, is the middle voice, substituting for the viola. European orchestras typically use bowl or round back instruments, the original form of the classical mandolin. Of special note are the bowl back instruments of Luigi Embergher, an Italian luthier who perfected the so-called Roman mandolin and whose instruments are highly valued and sought after today. All of the mandolin-family instruments used by HET CONSORT were constructed by Embergher.

With one exception (Jenkins) all of the works on this evenings program were originally composed for mandolin or mandolin ensemble, three at the request of HET CONSORT. Raffaele Calace was, without question, the most famous of the early twentieth century composers for mandolin. Equally adept as a performer and instrument maker, most of Calaces voluminous output is for mandolin solo or in chamber settings but he did produce a few remarkable works for larger groups, such as Op. 141 and 155. Near contemporaries of Calace, Giuseppe Manente and Arregio Capelleti wrote numerous pieces for mandolin ensemble in a traditional, lyrical Italian style that are still popular with mandolin orchestras worldwide today. Victor Kioulaphides and John Craton are established contemporary composers who have written for mandolin in various settings. The Kioulaphidess concerto was commissioned for HET CONSORT and received its world premiere in 2005, and its US premiere (by the PMO) in 2006. About the concerto the composer writes: The form of the piece was determined during several conversations with Alex Timmerman  The final outcome was a work that features each and every section as occasional soloists. The Concerto is in three movements, fast-slow-fast: a Sinfonia first movement, a notturno second one, and a Rondo finale, subtitled Telemanniana fusing the gallantries of the Master from Magdeburg with the modern material of the earlier two movements. Cratons The Legend of Princess Noccalula is a programmatic work based on an ancient Indian legend about a Cherokee princess who chooses to end her life rather than be given away in marriage. Craton is also responsible for the ensemble arrangement of Kioulaphides Basque Variations, originally for solo mandolin. Borrowing from pop music and from minimalist composers like Philip Glass, Steve Reich and Terry Riley, Dutch composer Jeff Hijlkemas "Perpetua Melomania II" receives its world premier this evening. Luca Mereu is an Italian composer and performer on mandolin, mandola, and guitar whose works have been published by Berben, Cantoberon, and Domani Musica, and widely performed throughout Europe. Famous as the theme music for a De Beers (diamond) commercial, Palladio, by the British composer Karl Jenkins, has been expertly arranged for mandolin ensemble from the string orchestra version by Alex Timmerman.

HET CONSORT, a mandolin chamber orchestra based in Zwolle, The Netherlands, was founded in 1990. The Orchestra has received worldwide recognition and awards, including the Honorary Award by the Comunita Montana Valle del Liri (Lazio-Italy) in 2003. Contemporary composers who have written for HET CONSORT include Annette Kruisbrink, Marc Matthys, Luca Mereu, Victor Kioulaphides, John Craton, and Jeff Hijlkema. HET CONSORT has performed extensively throughout Europe including Belgium, the Netherlands, Germany, Denmark, Sweden, France, Spain and Italy, and has worked with many well-known musicians including Peter Doberitz, Tove Flensborg, Ugo Orlandi, Pavel Steidl, Michael Troster, Richard Walz, and Gertud Weyhofen. 

Alex Timmerman is Music Director of HET CONSORT. He studied classical guitar with Pieter van der Staak, Jorge Oraison, and John Mills. One of the worlds premier experts on historical plucked instruments, he is the author of De Mandoline en de Gitaar door de Eeuwen heen (The Mandolin and the Guitar Through the Centuries) as well as numerous articles in musical journals as Croatias Gitara, Italys GuitART, and Tabulatuur, the official journal of the Dutch Lute Society. In demand throughout Europe as a concert artist and conductor Alex Timmerman has taught mandolin and guitar at the Centrum voor Kunstzinnige Vorming de Muzerie in Zwolle since 1979 and at the ArtEZ High School for the Arts in Zwolle, Arnhem, and Enschede (Netherlands) since 1997. He has given lectures on the history of mandolin and of the guitar throughout Europe including at the third symposium of the European Guitar and Mandolin Association (EGMA) in Trossingen, Germany (2004); the symposium Vincente Árias (1833  1914): Costruttore di chitarre in Vicenza, Italy (2005); and at the Cremona Music Fair in Cremona, Italy (2006). In addition to his teaching and performing activities, Timmerman works for the musical instrument department of the Haags Gemeentemuseum of The Hague. 

Born in 1980, Sebastiaan de Grebber is one of Europes leading performers on classical mandolin. He began his musical studies on mandolin at age eight with Alex Timmerman, and at age 14 became a regular member of HET CONSORT and eventually concertmaster. A participant in many international music and mandolin courses and competitions, he also studied with Italian maestro Ugo Orlandi, and has completed bachelor and master degrees in music. In August 2006 de Grebber and his duo partner (pianist Sarah Beernink) were awarded first prize at the Amsterdam Uitmarkt Chamber Music Concours. A master of the virtuosic Italian mandolin repertoire of the early 20th century, he is also a champion of new music for the instrument, and has performed with various Dutch new music groups such as the K2 Ensemble and the Newman Ensemble directed by Ab Sandbrink. Sebastiaan de Grebber has given premieres of works by John Craton and Victor Kioulaphides. His debut recording, Fantasia Romantica, was recently released.

HET CONSORT

Director: Alex Timmerman
First Mandolin: Sebastiaan de Grebber (concertmaster), Yolana Döpp, Pauline Ulderink
Second Mandolin: Ferdinand Binnendijk, Marian van Dijk, Margareet van Litsenburg
Octave Mandola: Helma Damman-Ruitenberg, Ruth Rouw
Mandoloncello: Niels Godart
Classical Guitar: Frido Kuijlman, Robert Streef, Tom Edskes
Chitarrone Moderno: Marianne Timmerman-Holander

HET CONSORT gratefully acknowledges the support of the Dutch Fund for Amateur Arts and Performing Arts.

----------


## violmando

I really wish I could be there to see my friends from AMGuSS in the PMO AND the wonderful HET consort, but I'm off to Pittsburgh that weekend for an early music workshop. All of you who can go, DO--ENJOY these FINE musicians!! Yvonne

----------


## Plamen Ivanov

Hello,

I was away from the Board for a while and i couldn`t wish all the best to Alex and his wonderful orchestra, so here they are: Good luck with your trip to the US, great success with the performance and pleasant moments meeting the US mando friends!

And a short notice about our concert activity. We already made two concerts in the hall of the Union of the Bulgarian composers and in Plovdiv (the second biggest town in BG). For anyone who might be interested here are some pictures.

It is a strange formation indeed - two basses, piano, mandolin and guitar. So far we are not playing all together. We both perform the following pieces: M. Guiliani - "Duo Concertante" 3. movement, Teleman - "Fantasia" and V. Abt`s "Angel`s Serenade".
The basses play some usual for the bass pieces by G. Botezzini, Koussevitsky, Ramo and Reiche, as well as pieces for bass by Bulgarian composers.
What we also played is Grieg`s "Anitras Dance" - arranged for mandolin, guitar and bass.
The program became interesting, variegated and well balanced. The audience liked it a lot. We received an invitation to take part in a festival on the Black Sea Coast - the city of Pomorie (19-22. July).
We already arranged and played together the piece "Reunion" from the soundtrack of "Captain Corelli`s Mandolin" for mandolin, guitar, piano and bass. And now we are in the process of arranging a short, but very effective piece by Igor Frolov for the same formation.

So, that`s the news from the "East front" #  

Best,
Plamen

----------


## vkioulaphides

AHA! Bass *and* mandolin! Oh, how I wish I were there!  

It must have been great fun, Plamen. What Bulgarian bass-music did the Fair Ladies of the Low Octave play? I only know of some music by Todor Toshev, who was (is?) a professor at the Sofia Conservatory, I believe. What duets did they play? Presumably one or more of Bottesini's unaccompanied Grand Duos?

It all looks wonderful... As I am sure you know, Plamen, Plovdiv was called Philippoupolis in antiquity, as it was at the time the outermost frontier of the Macedonian kingdom of Philipp II (father of Alexander the Great); but the picture of the amphitheater you posted looks decidedly _Roman_, perhaps from Trajan's or Hadrian's time. Can you tell me what you know about it?

I am sure the _music_ was wonderful, too. Some day I will LOVE to tour Bulgaria's "valleys of roses"...  

Cheers,

Victor

----------


## Plamen Ivanov

Hello, Victor!

You are absolutely right! It was great fun! I really like to be among professional musicians! They all are great people! Much better than lawyers and much much better than lawyer`s crazy clients! Really, i feel very relaxed and comfortable.

The Bulgarian bass pieces were composed by Krassimir Taskov (a modern piece called "Enigma") and Georgi Zlatev-Tscherkin ("Sevdana" originally composed for piano and cello). Bottesini`s piece (thanks for the right spelling) is "Capriccio Bravura" - solo bass and piano. The pieces for two basses are by J.P. Ramo (again not sure about the spelling) and Reiche - "Eine kleine Bassmusik" - very attractive piece!

Of course, I know about Philippoupolis!  And I know also who Phillip was (thanks for the explanation in the brackets ) You are quite right about the amphitheater! It was erected in the beginning of the II. century by the emperor Trajan. Not by him himslef, of course, but when the Empire was under his rule. Built with around 7,000 seats, each section of seating had the names of the city quarters engraved on the benches so the citizens at the time knew where they were to sit. Unfortunately during V. century Atilla the Hun came to Plovdiv, and wreaked havoc causing damage to the amphitheatre. 
 

You know that you (and everyone else attending the Board) are always welcome to Bulgaria!

Good luck!
Plamen

----------


## vkioulaphides

Oh, I know _you_ know, Plamen. But, as this is a public forum, I provide reference for the information of the general public, not just us Balkan neighbors.




> "Unfortunately... Atilla the Hun came... and wreaked havoc...


Nowadays, we have *real estate developers*, instead.  

OK, back to our regular programming: I am thrilled to await Alex and Het Consort. I will attend the New York performance (of course), plus the Saturday night in Providence, and will be delighted to meet any and every mando-friend who comes up to say hello. 

Cheers,

Victor

----------


## Alex Timmerman

Hello All,


Thanks Jim, Linda, Yvonne, Plamen and others for your well wishes for our US trip. I am sure that we will have a great time! And good luck with all your mandolin activities too!

More thanks here also to Robert Margo for taking care for the Programm and excellent progamm notes.

And Victor, I am sure we all are as excited as you are; time is really flying now! In less than a week from now we are in Manhattan thinking what to do with our free time in New York and - later next week - in Providence with our friends of the PMO! Just wonderful! 
We feel very fortunate that we have such good friends in the US and that it is really going to happen all. #


We look forward to it very much!
Many greetings from all of us,

Het CONSORT/Alex

----------


## Jim Garber

I love that drawing, Alex! 

I hope that we will at least be able to shake hands with your very busy schedule. In any case, I will be so happy to hear your group in NY. I wish I could make it up to Providence as well.

Jim

----------


## Linda Binder

This just in from mandolinist Joe Brent:

The International Contemporary Ensemble (ICE) is playing the Flatfile Galleries in Chicago on September 25th at 7:30. It's a free concert, part of the weeklong ICEFest. Our program will include:

 Hans Werner Henze, Carillon, Recitatif, Masque (mandolin, harp, guitar)
 Goffredo Petrassi, Seconda Serenata Trio (mandolin, harp, guitar)
 Astor Piazzolla, L'Histoire du Tango (mandolin, harp)
 Reiko Fueting, Red Wall (guitar)
 harp duet TBA
 commissioned work TBA (mandolin, guitar, 2 harps)

 Joe Brent, mandolin
 Dan Lippel, guitar
 Bridget Kibbey, harp
 Nuiko Wadden, harp

----------


## vkioulaphides

As I read the above, dear Linda, I feel the pangs of conscience...  ... Joe has asked me to write his group a trio for mandolin, guitar, and harp (especially as I have on occasion worked with both Dan and Bridget, and am well acquainted with their fine playing) but, alas, no ink has gone down on paper yet. *sigh*

Perhaps as soon as I finish the Greek Lyrics for Neil, the next project should be this. If you have any contact with Joe, please let him know I have not forgotten him.

Cheers,

Victor

----------


## joebrent

That's ok, Victor! ICE is really committed to doing stuff for plucked strings, since it's a portable way to showcase the group. I played with them a few times last year in their Magnus Lindberg concerts (Duo Concertante has a terrific mandolin part) and they're my favorite chamber group. It's all relatively young performers from the Chicago/New York areas, including smatterings of Chicago Symphony/NYPhil/Met players. They're incredibly enthusiastic about new music, and an utter joy to perform with. 

In fact, this is the concert I asked you to contribute a piece for! No matter, we're doing a lot more coming up this fall here in New York, and probably elsewhere. And the commission ended up going to a Chicago-area composer anyway, and they insisted it include both harpists. But the offer still stands, and if you write it, I promise, we'll play it. In fact, up until yesterday, this program included Dimitri Nicolau's Charmand, but we had to cut it because they wanted ICEFest shows to be around 45' total. The New York versions we're planning will probably be a little longer, and include the Charmand, plus whatever else you care to contribute...(pleeeease!?)

----------


## Jim Garber

Joe: Now that you have broken the ice (lower case) and posted on this board, please let us know when you will be playing and where. I, of course, are esp interested in anything in New York.

Jim

----------


## joebrent

Well, I'm playing mando on a few tunes with Laura Bell Bundy at Birdland on the 23rd and 30th, and the 20th next month (all mondays). Laura is currently playing the lead in Legally Blonde on Broadway. I think I'll be splitting it up evenly between violin, guitar, and mando, but if you ever wanted to hear a Pandini in country/rock music, this would be your chance. 

I apologize in advance.

----------


## Neil Gladd

> if you ever wanted to hear a Pandini in country/rock music, this would be your chance. 
> 
> I apologize in advance.


No need to apologize. I've played ABBA publicly on my Seiffert (and Madonna and Jethro Tull at parties).

----------


## joebrent

Slight change in the details of the ICE concert in Chicago on September 25th:

_Hi guys,

You're confirmed for Sept 25, except that it's going to be at St. Paul's Chapel in Lincoln Park, not at the gallery. It's much better this way, we'll have a bigger crowd for you, and I was concerned about doing two events in the West Loop (the flute concert is already at a West Loop gallery) in the same week and not cannibalizing our audience.

7:30 pm concert time, reception afterwards (catered by Larry Butcher, the restaurant manager at Frontera Grill..mmm...).

Your commissioned piece, by Pablo Chin, will be ready Sept 1.

Love, and looking forward!

Claire_

That's Claire as in Claire Chase, flautist and founding member of ICE. And that's Pablo Chin as in Pablo Santiago Chin. If anyone is in the Chicago area around that time, please stop by.

----------


## Jim Garber

I will just cross-reference this one here: Nougat on California.

Jim

----------


## aussiemando

Thanks Jim!

I just wrote the post below and then saw you have done all the work for us. I'll still post the info because the Camarillo concert has changed from Sunday to Saturday night (September 22).

"Nougat" (Tania and I) are going to give some concerts in the Los Angeles area on September 15, 16 and 22. #Our music sits somewhere between classical, world and folk and we sing a little also. #
This will be our first trip to the US as a duo and we're really excited. #If you live in the vicinity, we would love to see you there.

The details are (more info on our website/myspace site):
 #
Saturday September 15, 7:30 PM
The Living Tradition Concert Series (Anaheim)
Bookings: #949 646 1964

Sunday September 16, 7:00 PM
The Coffee Gallery Backstage (Altadena)
Bookings: 626 398 7917

Saturday September 22, 7:30 PM
Old World Elements (Camarillo)
Bookings: 805 389 1762

My WebpageOur myspace page

----------


## Jim Garber

This is indeed exciting esp since it is in my backyard:

Concert with Avi Avital

Jim

----------


## Linda Binder

Just a bump for this concert involving Joe Brent in Chicago. #I'm going to try hard to get there on time. #Just found out I have a meeting at 4:30 in Milwaukee which will likely run for an hour. #I will try....:

ICEFest Concert V (International Contemporary Ensemble)
 Bridget Kibbey, harp; Nuiko Wadden, harp
 Joseph Brent, mandolin; Daniel Lippel, guitar
Tuesday, September 25, 7:30 pm
ICE PLUCKERS
St. Pauls UCC Chapel
2335 N Orchard Street (entrance on Fullerton)
Chicago, IL
$10 suggested donation
ICEs stellar crew of string pluckers (harpists Bridget Kibbey and Nuiko Wadden, guitarist Daniel Lippel, and mandolinist Joseph Brent) come together for a night of quartets, trios, duos, and solos.
The program will include music by Hans Werner Henze, Goffredo Petrassi, Steve Reich's "Piano Phase," and a new work for all four players by Chicago-based Costa Rican composer Pablo Chin.

----------


## JimD

New England Mandolin Ensemble
in concert with Carlo Aonzo

October 2, 2007
Boston, Massachusetts
Berklee College of Music, 7:30pm
David Friend Recital Hall, 921 Boylston

October 5, 2007
Peterborough, NH
Peterborough UU Church, 8pm

October 6, 2007
Cumberland, Rhode Island
Blackstone Theater, 8pm

There will be solo pieces by Carlo, some pieces that I will accompany Carlo on guitar, quartet pieces by NEME and quintets of NEME with Carlo.

----------


## Alex Timmerman

Hello All,

In case one of you is visiting Holland, this might be an oppertunity to come and hear us.

You are all welcome.

*SATURDAY* - October 6th: 



Afternoon CONCERT in the Grote or Maria Church, Hoofdstraat 52  MEPPEL. 

An afternoon concert by the Dutch Mandolin Chamber Orchestra *THE CONSORT*  conducted by Alex Timmerman with special guests from Scandinavia; the mandolinists Tove Flensborg from Copenhagen and Reidar Edvardsen from Oslo. And from the Netherlands there is the mandolinist Sebastiaan de Grebber. The concert starts at 15.00 hours. 


Read more about this special concert by clicking on this line.


Best greetings,

Alex.

----------


## vkioulaphides

OK, OK, where did I put my passport? # 

How I wish... but life in New York has its own demands: having proven my ability to solve LAST year's problems at work, I am now *ekhm* honored by everyone's confidence in my (presumed) ability to also resolve THIS year's managerial mess. Hi-ho, hi-ho... 

 I wish you, Alex, and Het Consort great success with this performance. 

Perhaps the next one... # 

Cheers,

Victor

----------


## Plamen Ivanov

> Hello All,
> 
> In case one of you is visiting Holland, this might be an oppertunity to come and hear us.
> 
> You are all welcome.


I will miss this particular performance, but in case your offer will be still valid for the spring or summer of 2008, i'll come to visit the beautiful town of Zwolle and meet you all in person (at last).

Good luck and best wishes to the Het Consort!
Plamen

----------


## JimD

Hi all,

One more concert of New England Mandolin Ensemble
in concert with Carlo Aonzo -- tonight:

October 6, 2007
Cumberland, Rhode Island
Blackstone Theater, 8pm

There will be solo pieces by Carlo, some pieces that I will accompany Carlo on guitar, quartets (and smaller subsets) by NEME and quintets of NEME with Carlo. 

Hope some of you can make it.

----------


## joebrent

Follow-up on the Chicago concert --

Went splendidly. The Piazzolla and Petrassi were especially well-received. Alan Tormey said, "I can hardly imagine anymore the Piazzolla sounding better on the flute," (for which it was originally written). And the turnout was better than we thought, too -- so much so, we're doing it again on December 5th in New York, at The Tank in lower Manhattan, only plans at this point are to greatly expand the program. I'm going to try to add Nicolau's _Charmand_, Kuwahara's _Eclogue_, and Snapper's _Sburator_ to the program, giving us a full 2 sets of music, which we would record (for possible release...!).

In other news, I'll be doing Carter's _Luimen_ with the AXIOM Ensemble at Miller Theatre on the Columbia Campus on Dec 7, 8, 9, and 11. If you've never heard the piece, you should definitely check it out, it's a real mandolin workout! The AXIOM Ensemble is the chamber music ensemble of the Juilliard School, and are spectacular.

----------


## Linda Binder

Yay Joe! #This all sounds great. #I am so bummed that I didn't make it to the Chicago concert. #A meeting I had to attend before it in MIlwaukee started 45 minutes late which made it impossible to get there to hear even the second half. #I'm glad it went well. #Keep up the great work.
--Linda
PS -- I'm really enjoying the excerpt book. #Nicely done.. a valuable thing indeed. #Haven't printed out the scale book yet. #It appears to be a LOT of pages. # I may have to spring for a new toner cartridge before embarking on that.

----------


## Jim Garber

> This is indeed exciting esp since it is in my backyard:
> 
> Concert with Avi Avital
> 
> Jim


Stupidly did not write this one down and as a result, failed to make polans to attend. I hope someone on this board can go and review.

Jim

----------


## joebrent

That's cool Linda, don't worry about it, maybe next time I'm in Chicago!

----------


## Gene88

Hey, Evan Marshall is giving a FREE concert in Ventura,CA on Monday the 22nd of Oct! For more info and flyer got to http://erinashfussle.wordpress.com and click on "Event Flyer". :Smile:

----------


## Eugene

Gene, Gene, once is enough, really. Don't worry, we'll find it.

----------


## Linda Binder

Hi all, I'm performing this Saturday Oct. 20th 2PM with guitarist René Izquierdo in the lecture hall of the Milwaukee Art Museum's Calatrava wing. The program will include Claude Engel, Radames Gnatalli, Frederick Rung and Nazareth.
--Linda

----------


## vkioulaphides

> "... the Milwaukee Art Museum's Calatrava wing."


And a splendid edifice that is! Incidentally, one of my Spanish-citizen sisters-in-law witnessed Sr. C's ascent to architectural stardom first hand, while she was working at that time with an Iberian civil-engineering firm. The phrase comes to mind, although I don't remember the proper attribution off hand: "architecture is *music* #frozen in time." How true!

Have a great concert, dear Linda! You will be in the presence of genius. 

Victor

----------


## John Craton

> The phrase comes to mind, although I don't remember the proper attribution off hand: "architecture is *music* #frozen in time." How true!


"I call architecture 'frozen music.'"  Goethe

----------


## Linda Binder

> Originally Posted by  
> 
> "... the Milwaukee Art Museum's Calatrava wing."
> 
> 
> Have a great concert, dear Linda! You will be in the presence of genius. 
> 
> Victor


Thank you Victor! #Its always a pleasure to play music with friends, especially when they're as talented as René! #Performing in the museum's Calatrava wing is just icing on the cake. It is a truly inspiring building, inside and out...perfectly beautiful.

----------


## vkioulaphides

> "I call architecture 'frozen music.'"  Goethe


Thank you, John! Yes, THAT's where the paraphrase I had in mind comes from. On the other hand, Copland no friend of (most) music commentators said that "talking about music is like dancing about architecture".  Then again, I'd rather watch Baryshnikov than read many a critic I know...

But I digress. It is wonderful indeed that mandolin music is represented by such fine artists as Linda and René, and in such auspicious venues as MAM's spectacular building. A hearty round of applause for all!

Cheers,

Victor

----------


## margora

The Providence Mandolin Orchestra is pleased to announce that it will be giving a series of concerts with the Ensemble a Plectre de Toulouse, who are visiting the United States from October 27 through early November. The Toulouse ensemble will also play concerts on its own during its visit. I'll announce them as the programs are ready. See below for the first concert.

The Providence Mandolin Orchestra
Mark Davis, Director

With Special Guest Artists, Ensemble a Plectre de Toulouse
Alain Corvocchiola, Director

Mattapoisett Congregational Church
27 Church Street
Mattapoisett, MA
October 28, 2007
7:00 PM


I.

Groove #1                                           Owen Hartford

The Cat in Springtime                                 Mark Davis

Concierto de Media Luna                               Jose Luis Barroso
  Recuerdos- Elegia- Danza

Providence Mandolin Orchestra

(Pause)

Il Signor Bruschino                                    Giachino Rossini (1792-1868)

The Girl with the Flaxen Hair                            Claude Debussy (1862-1918)

Suite Espangole                                       Claudio Mandonico

Ensemble a a Plectre de Toulouse

II.


Prelude (Act III, La Traviata)                             Giuseppe Verdi (1813-1901)

Cuban Landscape with Rain                              Leo Brouwer 
                                                    (arr. C. Mandonico)

In a Persian Market                                    Albert W. Ketelbey (1880-1959)

Ensemble a Plectre de Toulouse

(Pause)

Capriccio                                            Hans Gal (1890-1987)

Song of Japanese Autumn                              Yasuo Kuwahara (1946-2003)                                                  

Music for Play                                       Claudio Mandonico
 Entrata- Canzona- Allegro

The Providence Mandolin Orchestra and the Ensemble a Plectre de Toulouse

Program Notes

By Robert A. Margo

	As a classical instrument, the mandolin has its origins in the eighteenth century, but it was around the turn of the twentieth century that the instrument reached its zenith of popularity in the Old and New Worlds. By World War I interest in the mandolin had largely died out in America, but the instrument retained a passionate following in other countries, particularly in Europe and Japan. Beginning in the 1970s the United States has experienced a revival of interest in classical mandolin. This evenings concert features two of the leading mandolin orchestras worldwide, the Providence (Rhode Island) Mandolin Orchestra; and the Ensemble a Plectre de Toulouse, France, on their first American tour.

The contemporary American mandolin orchestra includes first and second mandolins (tuned like the violin), the mandola (viola), the mandocello (cello), the mandobass (string bass), and classical guitar as harmonic support. The European version is similar except that the octave mandola (a mandolin tuned one octave below the regular mandolin) often substitutes for the mandocello. European orchestras also generally use the traditional bowlback mandolin whereas American orchestras tend to use flat or carved back instruments that, in one way or another, are descended from instruments designed in the late nineteenth century by Orville Gibson.

	The repertoire for mandolin orchestra includes both original works and arrangements. A stew of minimalism and bouncy rhythms permeate Hartfords Groove #1, as well as Mark Daviss homage to his pet cat, one of the PMOs signature pieces. Song of Japanese Autumn by Yasuo Kuwahara (a virtuoso performer and one of the most important Japanese composers) is a certifiable classic, played by mandolin orchestras everywhere. Claudio Mandonicos Music for Play draws on contemporary musical idioms while his Suite Espagnole and Jose Luis Barrosos Concierto de Media Luna evoke a Spanish atmosphere with allusions to flamenco harmonies and rhythms. A German composer who spent much of his creative life in Scotland, Hans Gal is only now beginning to garner widespread recognition for his large catalog of works, including several for mandolin orchestra including Capriccio. The Debussy, Verdi, and Rossini, of course, are arrangements of much-beloved classical music. The Brouwer piece is also an arrangement (by Claudio Mandonico) of a work originally for guitar quartet, part of a series that the Cuban composer has written on a rain motif. Albert W. Ketelbey was one of the leading figures in the genre known as British Light Music; his In a Persian Market, aptly titled, is one of his best known pieces, and transfers nicely to the mandolin orchestra idiom.

	The Providence Mandolin Orchestra was founded by the late Hibbard Perry in 1971. Since then, it has become one of the leading American mandolin ensembles, with regular appearances throughout the Eastern United States, Canada, and Western Europe.  The Providence Mandolin Orchestra is under the direction of Mark Davis. Mr. Davis pursues an active career as a solo and ensemble performer, educator, and conductor

	One of Europes leading mandolin orchestras, the Ensemble a Plectre de Toulouse can date its origins back to 1886. The orchestras repertoire includes both original works for mandolin family instruments as well as arrangements of well-known works from the classical repertoire. Since 1978 the orchestra has been directed by Alain Corvocchiola, who joined the group in 1967 on mandolin.  The orchestra performs regularly throughout Western Europe.

The Providence Mandolin Orchestra gratefully acknowledges the support of the DAddario Foundation and the Rhode Island State Council on the Arts.

The Providence Mandolin Orchestra

Director: Mark Davis
First Mandolin: Joshua Bell, Michael Cappelli,, Yvette Cote, Duane Golomb, Chang Lee, Rachel Panitch
Second Mandolin: C.W. Abbott, Lynne Bell, Bob Capaldi, Antonio Carlyon, Christine Chito, Owen Hartford, Lisa Topakian, Paul Wilde
Mandola: Mack Johnston, Robert Margo, Will Melton, Gayle Raposa
Mandocello: Seth Gruenwald, Dan Moore, Matt Synder
Classical Guitar: Mark Armstrong, Beverly Davis, Jeff Griffith, Robert Martel
Bass: Gino Cicchetti, Dave Parr

Ensemble a Plectre de Toulouse

Director: Alain Corvocchiola
First Mandolin: Antolin-Soler Marie, Anais Bousquet, David Conan, Amandine Lafitte, Jean-Louis Llop, Paul Muselet, Dominique Mercier, Ada Owona, Collete Walczak-Le Roux
Second Mandolin: Paul Ablancourt, Benadette Andreu, Francoise Prat, Henri Prat, Mireille Cheilletz, Anais Dahmani, Mayeul Dahmani, Anne Dylla, Nicole Estavan-Benezeth, Gislhaine Failleres, Claudine Gillium, Michele Hanus, Christine Lair, Eliane Llop Esmeralda Mazzucato, Pablo Tapia, Francoise Zannese
Mandola: Andree Corvocchiola, Didier Le Roux, Marie-Clement Loupy, Francis Morello, Nathalie Morello
Mandocello: Christiane Granel, Odile Guillot, Jacques Zannese
Classical Guitar: Jean-Louis Bataille, Catherine Garnery, Vincent Guermonprez, Max Huot, Isabelle Josie, Guy Rosenthal, Laurence Mercier
Bass: Bastien Mercier
Flute: Fanny Chatelain, Elodie Penaud

----------


## margora

And the second concert:

The Providence Mandolin Orchestra
Mark Davis, Director

With Special Guest Artists, Ensemble a Plectre de Toulouse
Alain Corvocchiola, Director

Rhode Island College
Gage Auditorium
600 Mount Pleasant Avenue
Providence RI
October 30, 2007
7:00 PM


I.

Canzona #1                                           Jurriaan Andriessen (1925-1996)

Palladio                                             Karl Jenkins

Concierto de Media Luna                               Jose Luis Barroso
  Recuerdos- Elegia- Danza

Providence Mandolin Orchestra

(Pause)

Il Signor Bruschino                                    Giachino Rossini (1792-1868)

The Girl with the Flaxen Hair                            Claude Debussy (1862-1918)

Suite Espangole                                       Claudio Mandonico

Ensemble a Plectre de Toulouse

II.


Prelude (Act III, La Traviata)                             Giuseppe Verdi (1813-1901)

Cuban Landscape with Rain                              Leo Brouwer

In a Persian Market                                    Albert W. Ketelbey (1880-1959)

Ensemble a Plectre de Toulouse

(Pause)

Capriccio                                            Hans Gal (1890-1987)

Song of Japanese Autumn                              Yasuo Kuwahara (1946-2003)                                                  

Music for Play                                       Claudio Mandonico
 Entrata- Canzona- Allegro

The Providence Mandolin Orchestra and the Ensemble a Plectre de Toulouse

Program Notes

By Robert A. Margo

	As a classical instrument, the mandolin has its origins in the eighteenth century, but it was around the turn of the twentieth century that the instrument reached its zenith of popularity in the Old and New Worlds. By World War I interest in the mandolin had largely died out in America, but the instrument retained a passionate following in other countries, particularly in Europe and Japan. Beginning in the 1970s the United States has experienced a revival of interest in classical mandolin. This evenings concert features two of the leading mandolin orchestras worldwide, the Providence (Rhode Island) Mandolin Orchestra; and the Ensemble a Plectre de Toulouse, from Toulouse, France, on their first American tour.

The contemporary American mandolin orchestra includes first and second mandolins (tuned like the violin), the mandola (viola), the mandocello (cello), the mandobass (string bass), and classical guitar as harmonic support. The European version is similar except that the octave mandola (a mandolin tuned one octave below the regular mandolin) often substitutes for the mandocello. European orchestras also generally use the traditional bowlback mandolin whereas American orchestras tend to use flat or carved back instruments that, in one way or another, are descended from instruments designed in the late nineteenth century by Orville Gibson.

	The repertoire for mandolin orchestra includes both original works and arrangements.  Song of Japanese Autumn by Yasuo Kuwahara (a virtuoso performer and one of the most important Japanese composers) is a certifiable classic, played by mandolin orchestras everywhere. Claudio Mandonicos Music for Play draws on contemporary musical idioms while his Suite Espagnole and Jose Luis Barrosos Concierto de Media Luna evoke a fiery Spanish atmosphere with allusions to flamenco harmonies and rhythms. A German composer who spent much of his creative life in Scotland, Hans Gal is only now beginning to garner widespread recognition for his large catalog of works, including several using mandolin family instruments and classical guitar such as his Capriccio. A prolific writer of chamber and vocal works in various idioms and best known for his film and theatrical music, Jurriaan Andriessen was a Dutch composer who studied with Olivier Messiaen. Famous as the theme music for a De Beers (diamond) commercial, Palladio, by the British composer Karl Jenkins, has been expertly arranged for mandolin ensemble by Alex Timmerman, director of the Dutch ensemble Het Consort. The Debussy, Verdi, and Rossini, of course, are arrangements of much-beloved classical music. The Brouwer is also an arrangement (by Claudio Mandonico) of a work originally for guitar quartet, part of a series that the Cuban composer has written on a rain motif. Albert W. Ketelbey was one of the leading figures in the genre known as British Light Music; his In a Persian Market, aptly titled, is one of his best known pieces, and transfers nicely to the mandolin orchestra idiom. 

	The Providence Mandolin Orchestra was founded by the late Hibbard Perry in 1971. Since then, it has become one of the leading American mandolin ensembles, with regular appearances throughout the Eastern United States, Canada, and Western Europe.  The Providence Mandolin Orchestra is under the direction of Mark Davis. Mr. Davis pursues an active career as a solo and ensemble performer, educator, and conductor

	One of Europes leading mandolin orchestras, the Ensemble a Plectre de Toulouse can date its origins back to 1886. The orchestras repertoire includes both original works for mandolin family instruments as well as arrangements of well-known works from the classical repertoire. Since 1978 the orchestra has been directed by Alain Corvocchiola, who joined the group in 1967 on mandolin.  The orchestra performs regularly throughout Western Europe.

The Providence Mandolin Orchestra gratefully acknowledges the support of the DAddario Foundation and the Rhode Island State Council on the Arts.

Performers: The Providence Mandolin Orchestra

Director: Mark Davis
First Mandolin: Joshua Bell (concertmaster), Michael Cappelli,, Yvette Cote, Duane Golomb, Chang Lee, Rachel Panitch
Second Mandolin: C.W. Abbott, Lynne Bell, Bob Capaldi, Antonio Carlyon, Christine Chito, Owen Hartford, Lisa Topakian, Paul Wilde
Mandola: Mack Johnston, Robert Margo, Will Melton, Gayle Raposa
Mandocello: Seth Gruenwald, Dan Moore, Matt Synder
Classical Guitar: Mark Armstrong, Beverly Davis, Jeff Griffith, Robert Martel
Bass: Gino Cicchetti, Dave Parr

Ensemble a Plectre de Toulouse

Director: Alain Corvocchiola
First Mandolin: Antolin-Soler Marie, Anais Bousquet, David Conan, Amandine Lafitte, Jean-Louis Llop, Paul Muselet, Dominique Mercier, Ada Owona, Collete Walczak-Le Roux
Second Mandolin: Paul Ablancourt, Benadette Andreu, Francoise Prat, Henri Prat, Mireille Cheilletz, Anais Dahmani, Mayeul Dahmani, Anne Dylla, Nicole Estavan-Benezeth, Gislhaine Failleres, Claudine Gillium, Michele Hanus, Christine Lair, Eliane Llop Esmeralda Mazzucato, Pablo Tapia, Francoise Zannese
Mandola: Andree Corvocchiola, Didier Le Roux, Marie-Clement Loupy, Francis Morello, Nathalie Morello
Mandocello: Christiane Granel, Odile Guillot, Jacques Zannese
Classical Guitar: Jean-Louis Bataille, Catherine Garnery, Vincent Guermonprez, Max Huot, Isabelle Josie, Guy Rosenthal, Laurence Mercier
Bass: Bastien Mercier
Flute: Fanny Chatelain, Elodie Penaud

----------


## Jim Garber

Thanks, Bob, for posting these. Man, one of these days I must get up to your neck of the woods to hear the wonderful music.

----------


## Linda Binder

Those look like stellar programs! Very interesting repertoire, and your program notes are enlightening, as always Robert.
I'm glad you post the PMO programs. I only wish I could be there to hear the concerts!
--Linda

----------


## margora

The program for our final joint concert with the Ensemble a Plectre de Toulouse:

The Providence Mandolin Orchestra
Mark Davis, Director

With Special Guest Artists, Ensemble a Plectre de Toulouse
Alain Corvocchiola, Director

St. Martins Church
50 Orchard Avenue
Providence RI
November 3, 2007
8:00 PM


I.

Three Galliards  by                                      John Dowland (1563-1626)
  King of Denmark-Captain Digorie Piper-Earl of Essex     
  (Robert Margo, lutenist)

Latin Sketches                                        Owen Hartford

Concierto de Media Luna                               Jose Luis Barroso
  Recuerdos- Elegia- Danza

Providence Mandolin Orchestra

(Pause)

Il Signor Bruschino                                    Giachino Rossini (1792-1868)

The Girl with the Flaxen Hair                            Claude Debussy (1862-1918)

Suite Espangole                                       Claudio Mandonico

Ensemble a Plectre de Toulouse

II.


Prelude (Act III, La Traviata)                             Giuseppe Verdi (1813-1901)

Cuban Landscape with Rain                              Leo Brouwer 

In a Persian Market                                    Albert W. Ketelbey (1880-1959)

Ensemble a Plectre de Toulouse

(Pause)

Capriccio                                            Hans Gal (1890-1987)

Song of Japanese Autumn                              Yasuo Kuwahara (1946-2003)                                                  

Music for Play                                       Claudio Mandonico
 Entrata- Canzona- Allegro

The Providence Mandolin Orchestra and the Ensemble a Plectre de Toulouse

Program Notes

By Robert A. Margo

	As a classical instrument, the mandolin has its origins in the eighteenth century, but it was around the turn of the twentieth century that the instrument reached its zenith of popularity in the Old and New Worlds. By World War I interest in the mandolin had largely died out in America, but the instrument retained a passionate following in other countries, particularly in Europe and Japan. Beginning in the 1970s the United States has experienced a revival of interest in classical mandolin. This evenings concert features two of the leading mandolin orchestras worldwide, the Providence (Rhode Island) Mandolin Orchestra; and the Ensemble a Plectre de Toulouse, from Toulouse, France, on their first American tour.

The contemporary American mandolin orchestra includes first and second mandolins (tuned like the violin), the mandola (viola), the mandocello (cello), the mandobass (string bass), and classical guitar as harmonic support. The European version is similar except that the octave mandola (a mandolin tuned one octave below the regular mandolin) often substitutes for the mandocello. European orchestras also generally use the traditional bowlback mandolin whereas American orchestras tend to use flat or carved back instruments that, in one way or another, are descended from instruments designed in the late nineteenth century by Orville Gibson.

	The repertoire for mandolin orchestra includes both original works and arrangements.  Song of Japanese Autumn by Yasuo Kuwahara (a virtuoso performer and one of the most important Japanese composers) is a certifiable classic, played by mandolin orchestras everywhere. Claudio Mandonicos Music for Play draws on contemporary musical idioms while his Suite Espagnole and Jose Luis Barrosos Concierto de Media Luna evoke a fiery Spanish atmosphere with allusions to flamenco harmonies and rhythms. Owen Hartford has written numerous pieces for the PMO over his long tenure with the Orchestra.. Featuring soaring melodies and unusual harmonic modulations, Latin Sketches was premiered in 2006. A German composer who spent much of his creative life in Scotland, Hans Gal is only now beginning to garner widespread recognition for his large catalog of works, including several using mandolin family instruments and classical guitar such as his Capriccio. The three galliards by John Dowland are taken from his collection of 1604, Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares Figured in Seaven Passionate Pavans, with Divers other Pavans, Galiards, and Almands, Set Forth for the Lute, Viols, or Violons, in Five Parts. The lute part is based on Dowlands original with ornamentation and divisions added on repeats. The Debussy, Verdi, and Rossini, of course, are arrangements of much-beloved classical music. The Brouwer is also an arrangement (by Claudio Mandonico) of a work originally for guitar quartet, part of a series that the Cuban composer has written on a rain motif. Albert W. Ketelbey was one of the leading figures in the genre known as British Light Music; his In a Persian Market, aptly titled, is one of his best known pieces, and transfers nicely to the mandolin orchestra idiom. 

	The Providence Mandolin Orchestra was founded by the late Hibbard Perry in 1971. Since then, it has become one of the leading American mandolin ensembles, with regular appearances throughout the Eastern United States, Canada, and Western Europe.  The Providence Mandolin Orchestra is under the direction of Mark Davis. Mr. Davis pursues an active career as a solo and ensemble performer, educator, and conductor

	One of Europes leading mandolin orchestras, the Ensemble a Plectre de Toulouse can date its origins back to 1886. The orchestras repertoire includes both original works for mandolin family instruments as well as arrangements of well-known works from the classical repertoire. Since 1978 the orchestra has been directed by Alain Corvocchiola, who joined the group in 1967 on mandolin.  The orchestra performs regularly throughout Western Europe.

The Providence Mandolin Orchestra gratefully acknowledges the support of the DAddario Foundation and the Rhode Island State Council on the Arts.

Performers: The Providence Mandolin Orchestra

Director: Mark Davis
First Mandolin: Joshua Bell (concertmaster), Michael Cappelli,, Yvette Cote, Duane Golomb, Chang Lee, Rachel Panitch
Second Mandolin: C.W. Abbott, Lynne Bell, Bob Capaldi, Antonio Carlyon, Christine Chito, Owen Hartford, Lisa Topakian, Paul Wilde
Mandola: Mack Johnston, Robert Margo, Will Melton, Gayle Raposa
Mandocello: Seth Gruenwald, Dan Moore, Matt Synder
Classical Guitar: Mark Armstrong, Beverly Davis, Jeff Griffith, Robert Martel
Renaissance Lute (in G): Robert Margo
Bass: Gino Cicchetti, Dave Parr

Ensemble a Plectre de Toulouse

Director: Alain Corvocchiola
First Mandolin: Antolin-Soler Marie, Anais Bousquet, David Conan, Amandine Lafitte, Jean-Louis Llop, Paul Muselet, Dominique Mercier, Ada Owona, Collete Walczak-Le Roux
Second Mandolin: Paul Ablancourt, Benadette Andreu, Francoise Prat, Henri Prat, Mireille Cheilletz, Anais Dahmani, Mayeul Dahmani, Anne Dylla, Nicole Estavan-Benezeth, Gislhaine Failleres, Claudine Gillium, Michele Hanus, Christine Lair, Eliane Llop Esmeralda Mazzucato, Pablo Tapia, Francoise Zannese
Mandola: Andree Corvocchiola, Didier Le Roux, Marie-Clement Loupy, Francis Morello, Nathalie Morello
Mandocello: Christiane Granel, Odile Guillot, Jacques Zannese
Classical Guitar: Jean-Louis Bataille, Catherine Garnery, Vincent Guermonprez, Max Huot, Isabelle Josie, Guy Rosenthal, Laurence Mercier
Bass: Bastien Mercier
Flute: Fanny Chatelain, Elodie Penaud

----------


## vkioulaphides

Splendid! When you can, Bob, please post some images of the PMO, the Pluckers of Toulouse, and/or some combination thereof. I, for one, would LOVE to see some such pictures!

All the best to you and the all the good folks of the PMO.

Cheers,

Victor

----------


## Jim Garber

Ensemble a Plectre de Toulouse

----------


## vkioulaphides

Thanks, Jim. VERY impressive!

----------


## margora

Those among us who follow events in France whether for profit or sport will note the Air France strike, which has prevented the Toulouse group from arriving in time for our first joint concert scheduled for this coming Sunday. The PMO will play the concert on its own. Hopefully the strike will end in time for our next joint concert this coming Tuesday. Keep your fingers crossed!

----------


## vkioulaphides

*sigh*

----------


## Alex Timmerman

Hello Margora,

How unfortunate!

But knowing what a fine orchestra the PMO is I am sure you will make a wonderful concert! 
Tomorrow we will have a final recording session of our new CD and I'll see and inform all the members of Het CONSORT. 


Please say hello to the PMO from all of us! 

Alex

----------


## margora

The Toulouse group arrived yesterday at the concert venue ca. 9 PM just as we (the PMO) finished the encore (Alex's arrangement of Piazzolla's "Libertango"). Despite having traveled from France and it being the equivalent of the very wee hours they played three pieces beautifully. We are looking forward to our joint concert on Saturday evening.

----------


## Linda Binder

Two concerts in south east WI this weekend for Carlo Aonzo and René Izquierdo. Friday night Nov. 2, 7:30 at UW-Milwaukee's Fine Arts Recital Hall and Sat. night Nov. 3, 7PM in Madison WI at St. Andrew's church. I'll be at both! Carlo is also doing a workshop in Madison at the Nikora's house on Sunday Nov. 4 12-3. More info on that: (608) 233-0150
--Linda

----------


## vkioulaphides

The French --as we, Mediterranean party-animals  -- are known to merrily roam well into the wee hours; I'm sure they played _brilliantly_!

Good to hear it all worked out. Keep it up!

Cheers, 

Victor

----------


## Eugene

> Two concerts in south east WI this weekend for Carlo Aonzo and René Izquierdo. #Friday night Nov. 2, 7:30 at UW-Milwaukee's Fine Arts Recital Hall and Sat. night Nov. 3, 7PM in Madison WI at St. Andrew's church. #I'll be at both! #Carlo is also doing a workshop in Madison at the Nikora's house on Sunday Nov. 4 12-3. #More info on that: (608) 233-0150
> --Linda


I would consider the road trip, but I am already attending (and, in one case, organizing) four concerts this week-weekend. Not quite a concert, and not quite of note, but I've also been invited to perform a bit and plug the Columbus Guitar Society on the local Fox TV station here on Friday morning. I've rounded up a couple friends in support (on modern classical guitar and 5-course guitar). I'm planning to play a little mandolin, of course, in addition to my 19th-c. guitar.

Pre-TV plug:
http://www.columbusguitarsociety.org

----------


## Bob A

While it's far from classical, incredible bassist Edgar Meyer will be playing tomorrow (tonite?) in DC, at Geo Washington U's Lisner Auditorium, with mandolinist Sam Bush and Dobro player Jerry Douglas. I heard Meyer once before and was amazed. My wife got tickets for this one, and invited me along! 

If you've not experienced Meyer in person, do make the attempt.

----------


## margora

A review of the PMO performance last Sunday can be found at this site:

http://www.wanderer.com/blogs....=1&pb=1

We are obviously happy with the review. We are also looking forward to our joint concert with our friends from Toulouse this coming Saturday.

As I mentioned the Toulouse group will give two concerts on their own. Not sure of the exact repertoire but I am sure it will be very worthwhile. See www.mandolin-orchestra.org for specifics.

----------


## Linda Binder

Carlo Aonzo is in Milwaukee at the moment so I just got to see some pictures of the recent Accademy final concert in Italy. #I thought some of you may find this interesting. # The hanging sculptures above the orchestra were part of the concert staging, which included some very nice lighting techniques for different pieces.

----------


## margora

Our joint concert with the Toulouse group last Saturday night went extremely well -- a large and appreciative audience. It was great fun to play with the Toulouse group, especially "Japanese Autumn" (Kuwahara) with 70+ performers on stage -- a LOT of sound. The Toulouse group played a solo concert on Sunday that was also very well received.

We have (evidently) some very good videos from the week which we are processing/evaluating and plan to upload to youtube eventually.

----------


## Linda Binder

Carlo Aonzo is performing on Nov. 10th with a harpsichordist in Serbia at http://www.nimusfest.com/mandolinisti.html
Sounds like a good program. #Alas, I can not get to Serbia this weekend...

----------


## Embergher

I'm very pleased to announce the concert of the Royal Estudiantina "La Napolitaine" 
at the Musical Instruments Museum (MIM) in Brussels, 
on Saturday 24 November 2007, at 3 pm.
The concert will be preceded by a guided tour in the museum about the mandolin.

It will be a very special concert for us as the world première of Victor's "Concerto da Camera" will be on the program, #... and even more exciting: we'll be honoured with the presence of the composer!  So, a very warm welcome in advance to you, Victor, we're all very much looking forward to meeting you!

Other works on the program are from G. Sartori, S. Ranieri, R. Calace, A. W. Ketèlbey, E. Pakenham and G. Bottesini (indeed, Victor's arrangement of "Passione Amorosa"!).
_

(If you don't understand the text of the attached poster, don't worry, nothing's wrong with you .. it is Dutch! # #)

----------


## brunello97

Linda,

The hanging 'swords of Damocles' over Carlo's ensemble are amazing. What else do you know of them? Who was/were the artist(s)? Any more photos of them here or pm'ed would be greatly appreciated.

Mick

----------


## Henry Girvan

Carlo's ensemble were participants at Carlo's Accademia Internazionale Italiana di Mandolino plus Carlo's Orchestra a Pizzico Ligure.

The concert was the final event of the Accademia held in the main Theater of Savona, the Teatro Chiabrera.

Carlo and Katsumi Nagaoka played pieces from their new CD "Kaze".

A group of the Accademia participants played a Hans Gal trio piece.

The Orchestra as a whole, including the particants from the Accademia played J.S.Bach concerto (BWV 1059) with Joe Brent playing the lead part.

Then we played an Emanuele Barbella "Duo Sonata in La Maggiore".

Later we played an Amedeo Amadei "Suite Marinaresca" in four parts.
1. La Serenata delle Naiadi
2. La Danza della Ondine
3. Il Canto delle Sirene
4. La Fuga dei Tritoni

I too would like to see more photos of this event as I was on stage at the time as I was one of the participants at the Accademia.

I did not catch the name of the chap who created the art objects which were hanging and moving above our heads. While they moved with the music there was also a light show going on also in time to the music.

----------


## vkioulaphides

> "So, a very warm welcome in advance to you, Victor, we're all very much looking forward to meeting you!


Thank you, Ralf! The feeling is mutual.

Ah, nothing like fortuitous coincidence: at the time of La Napolitaine's performance, it will be Thanksgiving weekend in the U.S., university offices will be closed, NObody has rehearsals or concerts at that time of year on this side of the Atlantic... how could I resist?  

I look forward to a FABULOUS performance! (And perhaps an on-site experience of _waterzooi_ and fine, Belgian beer...  )

Cheers to one and all.

Victor

----------


## Linda Binder

Best wishes Ralf on what will surely be a wonderful concert! Have a great time there Victor. What a great way to spend Thanksgiving weekend!

In regard to Carlo Aonzo's Accademy concert, the artist who directed the staging and created the sculptures is Sandro Lorenzini.

----------


## Mark Levesque

I posted this in the Choro section of the message board, but what the heck, I'll post it here too in case any Providence people are interested:

Brazil-Whirled
A traditional roda da choro from Rio de Janeiro

with special guest artists:

Judy Handler & Mark Levesque - guitars & bandolim
and
Tom Rohde  solo guitar

Following short sets by the featured artists, the performance will continue as a traditional roda da choro (circle of choro)-- a jam session that anyone in the audience is welcome to join. Choro leadsheets will be available for all. Celebrate the coming of spring in Rio before heading into the depths of New England winter. Snacks and drinks will be available for purchase.

Sunday November 18 at 3:00 PM
Perishable Theatre 95 Empire Street,
Downtown Providence
Admission $8 at the door

Information: 401-331-2695 x 101

For more information on the music and musicians, you may contact Marilynn Mair @ mmair@marilynnmair.com to arrange a phone or in-person interview.
~~~

Perishable, Rhode Island Research & Development theatre, is pleased to announce the second concert in the first full season of its new music series, "Live/Whirled". The concert is set for 3:00 PM, Sunday, November 18, 2007. Live/Whirled, developed by Perishable Artistic Director Vanessa Gilbert and American/Brasilian mandolinist Marilynn Mair, is designed to create a different sort of concert experience, combining performance with collaborative and improvisational elements to create unique music events.

The series November 18th concert, Brazil-Whirled, presents a Brazilian roda da choro  the traditional setting for performances of choro music, the roots music of samba, bossa nova, and MPB. The featured artists will each present a short set of Brazilian music, and then join together with any one in the audience who can read melody or chord symbols from a leadsheet and brings along an instrument, to play the music communally, its most traditional setting. Leadsheets will be available for all, including Bb instruments.

Marilynn Mair, the Live/Whirled series director, spent 4 months in Rio in 2007, and is heading back for 5 more in 2008. She is part of a choro regional in Rio, Âgua no Feijão, and plays regularly in roda da choros in Rio and the surrounding area. She wants more than anything to be able to start a regular weekly roda da choro in Providence, and this Brazil-Whirled concert marks a first step. Marilynn has invited some of her favorite choro musicians from Connecticut and Massachusetts to perform, and she will be leading the choro roda session that follows their performances.

Judy Handler and Mark Levesque play international music for guitar and mandolin, and have performed over 1,000 concerts together throughout the Northeast and Midwest. They have also recorded and released 2 critically acclaimed CDs, Acoustic Blend & Two Guitars Live! The duo is based in Hartford CT, and are on the roster of artists for Cantaloupe Music Productions in Manhattan, the New England Foundation for the Arts, and the Connecticut Commission on Culture. More information and complete bios are available on their website, www.judyandmark.com, and their press photo is attached. They will be performing music by Jacob do Bandolim, Waldir Azevedo, and Ernesto Nazareth.

Tom Rohde, guitar, has performed both in and out of Brazil, specializing in choro and axé music. He studied at the New England Conservatory and teaches at Bridgewater State College in Massachusetts. He will be performing some of the virtuoso Brazilian solo guitar works by Garoto and Dilermando Reis, and his own arrangements of the music of Ernesto Nazareth and Guinga. 

In keeping with the party atmosphere of a roda da choro, snacks and drinks will be available for purchase, and the audience is encouraged to bring along acoustic instruments, or percussion instruments, to join in the roda that will end the concert.

----------


## joebrent

December 5th, ICE Concert at The Tank! Featuring Bridget Kibbey and Nuiko Wadden on harp and Dan Lippel on guitar. Program to include (as of November 17th):

Hans Werner Henze, _Carrilon, Recitatif, Masque_ (mand, gtr, harp)
Goffredo Petrassi, _Seconda Serenata-Trio_ (mand, gtr, harp)
Steve Reich, _Piano Phase_ (2 harps)
Pablo Santiago Chin, _En Gris_ (mand, gtr, 2 harps)
Pieter Snapper, _Sburator_ (mand, tape)
Arvo Pärt, _Spiegel im Spiegel_ (mand, harp)
harp solo TBA
guitar solo TBA

Chances are, the Pärt will be replaced with Piazzolla's _Histoire du Tango_ (although the Part sounds beautiful in that configuration), our first rehearsal for this concert will be on Monday and we'll make some decisions then.

Furthermore, I'll be playing with the AXIOM Ensemble, the new-music performing ensemble at Juilliard led by Jeff Milarsky, at Miller Theatre on December 7, 8, 9, and 11. The concert is an all-Carter affair coinciding with his 99th birthday, and will feature _Luimen_ for mandolin, guitar, harp, vibraphone, trumpet, and trombone, as well as the New York premiere of his opera _What Next?_

In January, ICE will performing in Boston for the first time at the beautiful Isabella Stewart Gardner Museum! The program will highlight the works of Finnish composer Magnus Lindberg, and will include _Duo Concertante_ for clarinet, cello, mand, gtr, viola, flute, oboe, harp, bass, and percussion. Here's a picture of us rehearsing at ICEHaus Brooklyn --

Finally, City Ballet is reviving Prokofiev's _Romeo and Juliet_ through January in the new adaptation they premiered this past year. The 2nd Act mandolin serenade is still cut, but the 1st Act 'Dance With Mandolins' is still in. Possibly the most charming three minutes of mandolin writing you'll ever hear!

Keep posted for a gig in May at Barbes I'm doing with Bridget Kibbey for Concert Artists Guild, that one will be a blast.

----------


## vkioulaphides

How very, VERY impressive! Great job, Joe: good for you, _extra_-good for the mandolin. I can't tell you how proud of your work I am!  

I have worked closely with Carter, and over more than two decades, when I played with The New Music Consort (for 17 years), Continuum (up to today), occasionally with Speculum Musicae... The other music you list is also mouth-wateringly delicious, Petrassi (one of my teacher's teachers), Lindberg the most astonishingly lucid composer under the influence of Finnish vodka   the venerable Henze, whose _Nove di agosto_ and (Unaccompanied) Dances I have played time and again, and always with delight, the gentle Pärt and his infinitely mystical moments... ah, no life like that of a musician! 

Still owe you that piece...  Do not despair, my friend: you're up next. After Thanksgiving, I'll finish this year's arrangement of traditional Greek mandolin music; after that, back to original VK. "May the Muse attend..." I admire your work so much that I would never do a "rush-job" for you.

Cheers,

Victor

----------


## joebrent

A few years ago I played _Luimen_ with The Argento Ensemble, Carter and Boulez were in the audience. We spoke after the concert and he was very sweet and complimentary, not just to me but to Maestro Pandini's craftsmanship and to the mandolin in general. He lamented that he would have written much more for us if he knew the parts wouldn't be played by a guitarist or violinist with no real knowledge of the instrument. In retrospect, I think I missed out on a great opportunity to hector him into writing something for us! Oh well, he'll be there for at least one of the AXIOM shows, if I see him again, I won't let him out of my sight until he agrees to give us a concerto!

Also got the opportunity to meet Lindberg when ICE did a similar program in California last year. He ended up hanging out with the ensemble, drinking and chatting all night. Couldn't have been more of a gentleman, and a truly fascinating artist.

Who was your teacher? Petrassi has another chamber piece called _Sestina d'autunno 'Veni Creator Igor'_ with a mandolin part I'm dying to play. The _Serenata-Trio_ is a terrifically challenging work, I'm amazed he was able to pack so much into about 12 minutes of music without any of it seeming forced. I find it very casual and conversational, in rehearsal we've discussed how if we're doing it right, it shouldn't sound difficult at all, although anyone who plays it knows that it really is!

Thank you for the kind words -- we should talk soon, Victor, I have some ideas I'd love to run by you! In the meantime, Happy Thanksgiving everyone!

----------


## vkioulaphides

> "Who was your teacher?"


My _primary_ teacher #--and a person PROFOUNDLY dear to me and my family-- was (the recently deceased) *Giampaolo Bracali*, once a young firebrand straight out of Accademia Santa Cecilia in Rome; _his_ primary teacher had been Virgilio Mortari, but he had also studied with Petrassi at one time; he subsequently "did time" in Paris, then came to the U.S., on a scholarship from Igor Stravinsky and Nadia Boulanger. Mortari, in turn, had carried the torch from Alfredo Casella, and thus the lineage goes all the way back to the beginning of the "New Italian School" with Ildebrando Pizzetti, and all that heady stuff of the post- (but not necessarily _anti_-) Romantic aesthetic of the fin-de-siecle, parallel to the _Schola Cantorum_ movement on the "other side" of the Seine in Paris. Interesting history...

I was tempted to visit with Petrassi one of my many times in Rome, in the '80s; he was, however, (I am told) totally blind, secluded, and suffering from senile depression. He was in no mood for visitors... # #Some of my Italian colleagues had in fact studied with him until late in his life. 

I am a shoot out of that same tree, so to speak, a chip off the old log. Being, however, Greek, and not Italian, I am *ekhm*... a rather _drier_ character, more _secco_ than _dolce_ # #We shall continue this conversation in our private correspondence, as my appetite has been whetted for a new --and unlike ANY other on my catalogue-- composition for the one-of-a-kind Joe Brent. 

Once back from Belgium, I will report on the performance of my Concerto da camera by the Napolitaine. I thus leave the thread on topic, where I found it. # 

Cheers,

Victor

----------


## vkioulaphides

Dear friends:

I have just returned from Belgium and I _do_ mean "just", as in "an hour ago" head still buzzing with mandolin music, and ever so many other, wonderful memories. I would do both the performance and the memories grave injustice, were I to try to put my hazy thoughts together right now, with jet-lag and fatigue raging. I'd hate to make some bland, blanket statement such as "Emberghers are wonderful mandolins, Flanders is a lovely part of the world", etc. True statements, of course, but pitifully poor expressions of what I just experienced.

With that candid disclaimer, I will say in short (for now) that the premiere of my *Concerto da camera* by _La Napolitaine_, under the leadership of Ralf Leenen, at the Museum of Musical Instruments in Brussels was absolutely marvelous: the musicians truly put their heart and soul in this performance, and it showed: I can attest to the fact that each and every person in that audience and a sizeable one it was! was enthralled by what they heard.

Members of La Napolitaine also performed my arrangement of Giovanni Bottesini's _Passione Amorosa_ with great effect, and, of course, a whole program of classics from the repertoire. Everything was played with meticulous attention and loving commitment of the musicians to the very best result. Ralf dazzled us all with his virtuosity this, spoken by the composer of an *ekhm* not TOO easy concerto  (meaning for the soloist, of course). Such skill and artistry, perfectly wedded, do not come around often...

After the concert, I met countless, invariably courteous and charming friends of the orchestra, the mandolin, and music in general; notable among them was Silvio Ranieri's granddaughter, but also several people who remembered earlier stages of the illustrious history of this group. 

It was a truly beautiful moment in my musical life, and one that I will never forget. I hang up and slip into stupor... what time IS it, anyway?  

Congratulations to Ralf and La Napolitaine. If anyone from the Café ever has the opportunity to hear them live, I warmly recommend the experience. Yes, online performances, YouTube and all that, are a fine and great thing; still, to hear our beloved instrument live, ah... there is NOTHING like that!  

Till we speak again, post-slumber.

Cheers,

Victor

----------


## vkioulaphides

... I neglected to mention that I also had the inestimable pleasure and honor of meeting Barry Pratt, who had just flown in via London to participate in this performance. He was a fountain of information on mandolins, and a rare source of the spiciest, mandolin-related anecdotes. I enjoyed every minute of our free-associative, random chats. Barry asked me to convey his greetings to Neil Gladd, Norm Levine, and all those in the U.S. who are familiar with him, and his incomparable love for the mandolin.

----------


## Neil Gladd

> ... I neglected to mention that I also had the inestimable pleasure and honor of meeting Barry Pratt, who had just flown in via London to participate in this performance. &lt;snip&gt; I enjoyed every minute of our free-associative, random chats. Barry asked me to convey his greetings to Neil Gladd...


I stayed with Barry for the first few days during my trip to England in 1990. The first words out of his mouth when I arrived were "Here to learn the language, are you?"  I did a little recital for about 30 people, but among those 30 were Alison Stephens, Sue Mossop, Barry Pratt, Paul Sparks, Nigel Woodhouse and Hugo D'Alton. No pressure! The audience was more of note than my concert!!!

----------


## vkioulaphides

Yes, nothing like a chap with a dab of vinegar. Barry has been crossing the channel rather regularly, as he told me, performing with either Ralf and La Napolitaine, or with his (Barry's) Danish colleagues further up north; he has also made several visits to this side of the Atlantic, although those, it seems, were mostly driven by non-musical concerns and occupations. Speaking for myself, I will be happy to see him again, whenever, wherever that happens.

Mandolinists are, plainly put, nice folks.  

Cheers,

Victor

----------


## Alex Timmerman

Hello Victor,

Great to hear that your European trip, your music and the concert you witnessed has been such a success!


Best,

Alex.

----------


## vkioulaphides

Thank you very much, Alex. And, of course *hint, hint* I am (eventually) due for another trip to Holland.  

_After_ I get over the jet-lag, that is.  

Cheers,

Victor

----------


## Martin Jonas

Not sure this will be "of note", but in case there is anybody in the Liverpool area who is interested, we (the Wirral Mandoliers) are playing two short sets as part of a carol concert at the Williamson Art Gallery in Birkenhead on the Wirral this Sunday, 9th December. The concert starts at 1500h and I believe it will be around 90 minutes, of which we will play for around 20 minutes.



Our set list will be rather Italianate, and distinctly non-carolly:

Avanti (J. Kok)
La Paloma
Joska (J. Kok)
Vieni Sul Mar
---
Santa Lucia
Serenata de Rose
La Festa Splendora (J. Kok)
---
Barcarolle (Offenbach), with choir

Martin

----------


## Neil Gladd

Not especially of note, but I am playing a concert tomorrow (December 8) at the Takoma Theatre with mezzo soprano Marjorie Bunday. We will be performing the 2 mandolin songs of Mozart, Slumber Song, by Clara Lyle Boone, my own Three Songs after Thomas Campion, and 3 Christmas Carols. For my solo set, I will be playing a set of variations by Leone, and an outrageous arrangement that I found of the Pilgrim's Chorus from Tannhäuser. (Actually I have found 2 different arrangements.) Nothing says "Christmas" like Wagner on the mandolin! The concert is produced by Curtain Call Productions, and will inculde many other performers in a variety of musical styles. The Takoma Theatre is at 6833 4th Street NW, Washington, DC. There is a parking lot, and it is just a few blocks from the Takoma Metro Station on the Red Line. Tickets ar $20 at the door.

You can get a free copy of the Silent Night arrangement we are doing by clicking on "my music" in my signature block.

----------


## joebrent

Final notice: this coming Thursday the 17th, playing a concert of the music of Magnus Lindberg at the Gardner Museum in Boston at 7:00. Magnus will be there, and there's a wonderful mandolin part in his Duo Concertante. Also on the program is Linea d'Ombra, the Clarinet Quintet, and Decorrente.

----------


## Acquavella

Dear Friends, 

I want to let everyone know about a concert I'm doing in February. The details are as follows. I will also be talking about the progression of right hand technique and the mandolin through out the musical periods. Hope to see you there. Cheers. 

Solo Evening Recital for Sign Post Productions. 
"Historia del Mandolino"
Prelude 1 - Bach
Partita No 3 - Sauli
2 lieder - Mozart
Notturno-Cielo Stellato op.186 - Calace
Polcha Variata - Persichini
Prelude No 1 - Calace

Intermission

Sadness of Witches - Chadwick (US premier)
Angry Ali - Chadwick (US premier)
Kliene Suite No 2 - Kalberer
Departure - Acquavella
Harley Moose Hunting - Acquavella
Solo guitar piece (tba) - ?
Um Abraço Seu Domingos - Godoy 

Venue:
Old Time Music 
2852 University Avenue 
San Diego, CA 92104
Time: 8:00pm 
Tickets: $20 
To Reserve tickets call: 619-280-9035. Tickets will also be available at the door.

----------


## santonelli322

I would just like to post a reminder and an invitation regarding the concert to be held Sunday, January 13th at 2pm by the New York Mandolin Ensemble. The concert will be held at Lenox Hill Neighborhood House Auditorium which is located at 332 East 70th Street. Admission is by donation. This is the first concert by the ensemble and we have assembled a wonderful group of players who include several musicians who post here including Victor Kioulaphides, Wayne Fugate, and Bruce Clausen. The ensemble includes mandolin, octave mandolin, mandola, mandocello, baritone ukelele, guitar, violin, viola, cello, bass, keyboards, recorder, percussion and voice. The program includes classical, choro, jazz, bluegrass and new music. Hope you will consider joining us. Steven Antonelli

----------


## Jim Garber

> I would just like to post a reminder and an invitation regarding the concert to be held Sunday, January 13th at 2pm by the New York Mandolin Ensemble.


Steve, Victor, Bruce, Wayne (and Bob Rose, of course): I am planning on attending and seeing/meeting you. I am looking fwd to hearing the maiden voyage of this ensemble.

----------


## joebrent

Hey Jim, say hi to Bob Rose for me, it's been a while since I saw him!

----------


## vkioulaphides

Just back from the inaugural concert of the New York Mandolin Ensemble. While it would be immodest of me, one of the participants, to praise the actual performance, I must note one fact, with considerable pride and joy: this was the very first mandolin event in my experience that was slightly delayed by the house management's frantic search for _additional seating_; the place was PACKED!  

Judging from the smiles on our audience's faces, I am inclined to believe that "there was something for everyone" on the program. Kudos to founders and co-directors Steve Antonelli and Bob Rose for making this happen. I hope that this performance will be remembered as the birth of a promising musical institution. Let us pick on!  

Cheers,

Victor

----------


## Eugene

That's cool, Victor.

----------


## Jim Garber

As an objective (?) listener I have to say I agree with Victor's assessment. It was a very nice concert and the audience was very responsive. Much varied program, tho it was interesting that as a survey of the many variations of mandolin music, prob one of the few concerts in the US where there was no performance of any of the works of W.S. Monroe. There was, however, Vivaldi, Giuliano, Terry Riley, some choro, some old time, some jazz, some Bach, etc.

Yes SRO -- I had to stand for quite awhile. The emcee said that they expected a small crown and so set the group on the floor in front of the stage. I think, given the circumstance, that it would have been better on stage. Other than that, highly recommended. A nice afternoon of mandolin music.

----------


## santonelli322

Thank you for your kind comments. We had a great start and now I hope that those who participated, attended and other members of the mandolin community who are curious will provide us with input as we go forward. Our goal is a high level, mandolin focused, eclectic ensemble. And important to me will be an ongoing inclusion of new works for mandolin. I'm hoping that we will be permitted to perform a piece by Victor at the next concert. Thank you to all involved and please be considering, "What is next?" Steven

----------


## margora

The Providence Mandolin Orchestra is pleased to announce the following concert:

Dreamtime: 20th Century Music for Mandolin Orchestra

Mark Davis, director
Goff Memorial Hall
124 Bay State Road
Rehoboth, MA

February 9, 2008, 7:30 PM

I.

Palladio                                             Karl Jenkins

Impressioni Orientale                                  Raffaele Calace (1863-1934)

Canzone                                             Jurriaan Andriessen (1925-1996)

Wrung From the Silence                                Robert Martel
  Prelude-Duets-Danse Macabre-
  Valse Triste-Coda

II.

Three Songs                                         Owen Hartford
(World Premiere, version for violin)  
 Rachel Panitch, violinist

Dreamtime                                           Annette Kruisbrink

Three Movements for Mandolin Orchestra                  
Francine Trester
   Allegro Maestoso-Un poco lamentoso-
   Allegro con spirito

Program Notes

By Robert A. Margo

	As a classical instrument, the mandolin has its origins in the eighteenth century, but it was around the turn of the twentieth century that the instrument reached its zenith of popularity in the Old and New Worlds. By World War I interest in the mandolin had largely died out in America, but the instrument retained a passionate following in other countries, particularly in Europe and Japan. Beginning in the 1970s the United States has experienced a revival of interest in classical mandolin. This evenings concert features the Providence Mandolin Orchestra (Rhode Island), one of the leading classical mandolin ensembles in the United States.

The contemporary American mandolin orchestra includes first and second mandolins (tuned like the violin), the mandola (viola), the mandocello (cello), the mandobass (string bass), and classical guitar as harmonic support. American orchestras tend to use flat or carved back instruments that are descended from instruments designed in the late nineteenth century by Orville Gibson, in contrast to European ensembles that use the traditional bowlback mandolin.

	The repertoire for mandolin orchestra includes both original works and arrangements.  Familiar from its use as the theme music in a DeBeers (diamond) commercial, Karl Jenkins Palladio has been expertly arranged for mandolin orchestra by Alex Timmerman, director of the Dutch group Het Consort. Timmerman is also responsible for the arrangement of Canzone by Jurriaan Andriessen, a Dutch composer who studied with Olivier Messiaen and was revered in the Netherlands for his vocal and theatrical music.

The remaining works on the program are original compositions for mandolin orchestra. Raffaele Calaces Impressioni Orientale was written aboard ship on the composers return from a triumphant tour of Japan in the 1920s. Owen Hartford has written many works for the PMO during his long tenure with the ensemble. Filled with piquant chords and oblique melodic gestures, Three Songs can be performed with the melody line handled by violin (played this evening by Rachel Panitch) or sung (by soprano).  Robert Martels Wrung from the Silence is a complex, multi-movement work featuring pounding rhythms and plangent modal harmonies. Annette Kruisbrink is a Dutch composer who has written extensively for the guitar in solo and chamber music settings.  According to the composer, Dreamtime is a fusion of dreams  [on] the one hand there are the hurried Western people who do not consider dreams  as important  [then] there is the Aboriginals world in which dreams are directly connected with life and the hereafter[.] The concert closes with a remarkable new piece for mandolin ensemble, Francine Tresters Three Movements, which the Orchestra premiered in 2007. An Associate Professor of Composition at the Berkelee School of Music, Tresters award-winning vocal and instrumental work has been performed throughout the United States, Europe, and in Australia.

	The Providence Mandolin Orchestra was founded by the late Hibbard Perry in 1971. Since then, it has become one of the leading American mandolin ensembles, with regular appearances throughout the Eastern United States, Canada, and Western Europe.  The Providence Mandolin Orchestra is under the direction of Mark Davis. Mr. Davis pursues an active career as a solo and ensemble performer, educator, and conductor.

The Providence Mandolin Orchestra gratefully acknowledges the support of the DAddario Foundation.

The Providence Mandolin Orchestra

Director: Mark Davis
First Mandolin: Joshua Bell (concertmaster), Michael Cappelli,, Yvette Cote, Duane Golomb, Chang Lee, Rachel Panitch
Second Mandolin: C.W. Abbott, Lynne Bell, Bob Capaldi, Antonio Carlyon, Christine Chito, Owen Hartford, Lisa Topakian, Paul Wilde
Mandola: Mack Johnston, Robert Margo, Will Melton, Gayle Raposa
Mandocello: Seth Gruenwald, Dan Moore, Matt Synder
Classical Guitar: Mark Armstrong, Beverly Davis, John Dennewitz, Jeff Griffith, Robert Martel
Bass: Gino Cicchetti, Dave Parr
Violin: Rachel Panitch

Visit the website of the Providence Mandolin Orchestra to learn more about the mandolin and its music: www.mandolin-orchestra.org

----------


## Alex Timmerman

Hello Margora ,

Excellent, that is a wonderful programme!


Greetings from Holland to all our friends of the PMO,

Alex and the band.

----------


## margora

Hi Alex and the band,

Thanks for the compliment on the program which, of course, has many connections with Het Consort. We are really enjoying the Kruisbrink piece, as you might imagine.

With best wishes and greetings from the PMO, and see you this summer!

----------


## Jonathan

Hello all - I know this is short notice, even for the few of you who live near Baltimore, but I'm pleased to announce that the Baltimore Mandolin Quartet is giving a lecture/concert at Baltimore's Loyola College at 7:30 on Tuesday, Feb. 26. #This event is a part of the college's lineup for their Italian Week, and will focus on the rise of the mandolin in Italy, and how this revived interest crossed the Atlantic and influenced musical life in America. #Among the pieces to be played are a barcarolle by Neapolitan virtuoso Salvatore Leonardi, the first movement of Munier's quartet in C, a transcription of Verdi's immortal "Va, Pensiero", a polka by Carlo Curti who formed one of the first Spanish Student knockoff groups to tour the US, and a jazz-inspired piece for mandolin ensemble arranged by Louis Tocaben. We're looking forward to this opportunity to increase mandolin interest and awareness - and to the big Italian dinner we plan on going out for immediately following. #I invite all of the learned members of the bowlback fraternity to come to our concert and correct our dates and facts where necessary!

Jonathan Jensen

----------


## vkioulaphides

While, of course, distance will prevent me from attending, I wish you a resounding success. I am also glad to see you back on board, as it were.  Our recent encounter, while fleeting, was a very pleasant moment, indeed; we should do that sort of thing again... 

Three cheers for the Baltimore Four.

Victor

----------


## John Craton

I recently received notice of an upcoming concert commemorating Robert Lombardo's 75th birthday at the Music Institute of Chicago (1490 Chicago Ave., Evanston, IL). Included on the program will be his Fantasy Variations #4 and his Chamber Concerto for mandolin and string quintet. Dimitris Marinos will be the solo mandolinist. The concert will be held on March 6, 2008, at 7:30 pm.

----------


## margora

The Providence Mandolin Orchestra is pleased to present the following concert:


The Providence Mandolin Orchestra

Mark Davis, director
Hingham Public Library
66 Leavitt Street
Hingham MA

April 6, 2008, 3:30 PM

I.

Palladio                                                          Karl Jenkins

Cinco Piezas                                         Luis Gianneo (1897-1968)
      Joshua Bell, mandolin solo                               arr. J. Craton

  Vidala
  Cancion Incaica
  Chacarera
  Cancion de Cuna
  Zapateado

Dreamtime                                         Annette Kruisbrink

Song for My Father                                    Clarice Assad

II.

Impressioni Orientale, Op. 132                           Raffaele Calace (1863-1934)

Lament for Kosovo                                    Betty Beath
 (US premiere, version for mandolin ensemble)

Three Movements for Mandolin Orchestra                  Francine Trester

   Allegro Maestoso
   Un poco lamentoso
   Allegro con spirito



Program Notes by Robert A. Margo

	The repertoire for mandolin orchestra includes arrangements and original works.  Familiar from its use as the theme music in a DeBeers (diamond) commercial, Karl Jenkins Palladio has been expertly arranged for mandolin orchestra by Alex Timmerman, director of the Dutch group Het Consort.  Luis Gianneo was one of earliest Argentine composers of the twentieth century to make use of folk idioms in his work such as the Cinco Piezas [Five Pieces] for violin and piano written in 1942. Mandolin aficionados treasure a 1960s LP recording by the German mandolinist Jacob Thomas that included Gianneos setting of three of the pieces (Chacarera, Vidala, and Zapateado) for solo mandolin and string orchestra which were presented in a different order from the original and called the Suite Argentina on the album jacket. The American composer John Craton recently made his own arrangement of all five pieces for solo mandolin and mandolin orchestra with the original order and title restored, and it is the Craton version that the PMO performs this afternoon.
The remaining works on the program are original compositions for mandolin orchestra. Annette Kruisbrink is a Dutch composer who has written extensively for guitar in solo and chamber music settings.  According to the composer, Dreamtime is a fusion of dreams  [on] the one hand there are the hurried Western people who do not consider dreams  as important  [then] there is the Aboriginals world in which dreams are directly connected with life and the hereafter[.] Clarice Assad is a pianist, vocalist, and composer living in New York City and the daughter of the celebrated classical guitarist Sergio Assad. Composed for the PMO and included on its recent CD Spectrum, Song for My Father pays homage to the composers native Brazil with the piquant melodies and syncopated rhythms. Filled with unusual scales and harmonies, Raffaele Calaces Impressioni Orientale was written aboard ship during the composers return from a triumphant tour of Japan in the 1920s. Beatty Beath is a contemporary Australian composer with an extensive catalog of chamber and orchestral works. Written originally for the Sydney Mandolins, Lament for Kosovo has been performed worldwide in a later version for string orchestra, including by the Rhode Island Philharmonic. The composer remarks that Lament for Kosovo was written  [at] a time when the tragic events taking place in what was previously Yugoslavia were constantly before us in graphic images; since then the tragedy has widened to many parts of the world. Feelings of deep sadness and anger were uppermost in my heart and mind  Lament for Kosovo expresses sorrow for the suffering of all innocent people caught up in war and destruction. The concert closes with a remarkable new piece for mandolin ensemble, Francine Tresters Three Movements, which the Orchestra premiered in 2007. An Associate Professor of Composition at the Berkelee School of Music, Tresters award-winning vocal and instrumental work has been performed throughout the United States, Europe, and in Australia.
	The Providence Mandolin Orchestra was founded by the late Hibbard Perry in 1971. Since then, it has become one of the leading American mandolin ensembles, with regular appearances throughout the Eastern United States, Canada, and Western Europe.  The Providence Mandolin Orchestra is under the direction of Mark Davis. Mr. Davis pursues an active career as a solo and ensemble performer, educator, and conductor.

The Providence Mandolin Orchestra gratefully acknowledges the support of the DAddario Foundation.

The Providence Mandolin Orchestra

Director: Mark Davis
First Mandolin: Joshua Bell (concertmaster), Michael Cappelli, Yvette Cote, Duane Golomb, Chang Lee
Second Mandolin: Lynne Bell, Christine Chito, Owen Hartford, Paul Wilde
Mandola: Mack Johnston, Robert Margo, Will Melton, Gayle Raposa
Mandocello: Seth Gruenwald, Matt Synder
Classical Guitar: Mark Armstrong, Beverly Davis, John Dennewitz, Jeff Griffith
Bass: Gino Cicchetti, Dave Parr

Song for My Father is featured on the Providence Mandolin Orchestras CD Spectrum. Copies of Spectrum will be available for purchase at todays concert. Visit the website of the Providence Mandolin Orchestra to purchase Spectrum on-line and to learn more about the mandolin and its music: www.mandolin-orchestra.org. Visit www.youtube.com/ProvidenceMandolin to see videos of recent and vintage performances by the PMO.

----------


## Neil Gladd

Since this is Women's History Month, I was pleased to note that the program above includes four women composers. (The concert is NEXT month, but close enough!) I have the impression that performances of women composers are even rarer in the mandolin world than in the overall classical music world, so I think that makes this concert even more of note.

----------


## margora

"I have the impression that performances of women composers are even rarer in the mandolin world than in the overall classical music world, so I think that makes this concert even more of note." 

Neil, thanks for pointing this out. We are especially happy to be performing the piece by Betty Beath, which is becoming quite well known in the orchestral world in the string orchestra version. The version we are performing is the original, written for the Sydney Mandolins. We plan to take this piece to Europe this summer when we perform with Het Consort.

----------


## Brandon Flynn

I will be playing the Prelude from Bach's cello suite #1 at my high school's baccalaureate in June in front of 200-300 people. It will be my second public performance. My first performance was a mandolin duet, two part invenion #13, in front of about 50 people. I was nervous then, and I will be very nervous for this performance, in front of my peers.

----------


## Linda Binder

March 26  Wednesday, 8 pm Music for Mandolin and Guitar
Carlo Aonzo and René Izquierdo at Barge Music NYC http://bargemusic.org/

Bargemusic is at Fulton Ferry Landing near the Brooklyn Bridge.
Call for information: 718.624.2083 (in the office) or 718.624.4061 (on the Barge).

----------


## markmdavis

Just a reminder for those living close enough...

Providence Mandolin Orchestra at Hingham Public Library - TODAY! - April 6, 2008, 3:30 PM.

Program includes US premiere of Betty Beath's 'Lament for Kosovo' in its original version. 
Also, the 'Cinco Piezas' of Luis Gianneo (as transcribed by our own John Craton - thank you, John!)

See Bob Margo's earlier post for full program.

----------


## vkioulaphides

While I do not have sufficiently detailed information to offer at present, it surely is notable that La Napolitaine has been performing around Japan these days, featuring, among other works, my *Concerto da camera*. Needless to say, I earerly await report(s) on the piece's reception by the ever gracious Japanese audiences. I will hope that, after the near-lethal jetlag involved wears off, Ralf will post a few words on board in review of this wonderful experience. A postcard of a temple, exquisitely tesselated in fine marquetry, has just landed in my mailbox...

It is also notable that this _Belgian_ ensemble collaborated with several _Japanese_ plucked-instrument groups while in Japan, and that a Japanese group will reciprocate the visit with its own performance in Belgium. Mandolinists-qua-good-will-ambassadors? Well... why NOT? #

----------


## Eugene

My own little Gruviera Armonico will be playing Historic mandolin music (ca. 1750-ca. 1900) on the Dayton Mandolin Orchestra's guest artist series the afternoon of 18 May 2008. Watch their calendar for more details. ...And I'll see you there.

----------


## vkioulaphides

Best wishes for success, Eugene, and heartfelt congratulations! 

As I am, slowly and timidly, attempting to start actually _performing_ on the mandolin --currently with a newfangled plucked trio-- I am sometimes awakened in cold sweat by the AwMyGawd!!! Syndrome. I am _particularly_ anxiety-ridden by the candid recognition of how pitifully little time I have to actually _practice_ the mandolin.   

But, evidently, you have found a way to do what I SO look forward to doing myself. A better man than I...

Cheers,

Victor

----------


## Eugene

Thank you, Victor, and best of luck in your own mandolin performance pursuits. Well, this certainly won't be my _first_ mandolin performance. There actually are stretches of time where mandolin performance almost becomes habit (i.e., summer wedding season). However, I have been rather busy with day-job duties in recent times. Thus my prolonged absence from this fine forum.

----------


## margora

Hi Eugene, excellent sound, power, and projection.

----------


## Eugene

My sincerest thanks, Robert. For that I like to credit/blame C.F. Martin & Co. They are not to blame for my coarse, workingman's technical facility.

----------


## vkioulaphides

This post is, admittedly, void of any mandolin content-- _yet_. That said, and by diabolical agency of Yours Truly, some day it WILL be historically mando-linked, so to speak. 

This Friday evening, the Guitar Ensemble of Mannes College (where I work), as directed by multitalented guitarist/educator/composer Terry Champlin, will give a concert featuring "guitar(s) & friends" works; on the program, *A (Mostly) Happy Suite*, for two guitars, by a certain Greek low-life on the university's administration.  

The nexus, as it were, between this otherwise unrelated event and the mandolin is that, by Jove, _this_ is where there SHOULD be some *mandolin* & guitar music! Why just violin and guitar, flute and guitar, XYZ and guitar? This educational institution --first among New York's conservatories to offer a degree in guitar!-- has had several alumni who play mandolin: I can think of Adam Tully (known as nyclassical at the Cafe), Dan Lippel, and several others.

Think, think, think... I must be _most_ diabolical on my next step...  

I have invited some mando-friendly friends in the area to attend, and any one of _you_ who might be in town: Friday, May 2, 8:00 p.m., 150 West 85th Street, between Amsterdam & Columbus Avenues; no cost or tickets involved. Such "Guitar(s) & Friends" events are, IMHO, the _perfect_ springboard for our beloved Minor Chordophone. A thousand curses on such offensive terms as "taterbug"; how about "piggyback"?  

Cheers,

Victor

----------


## Alex Timmerman

Hi Victor, 

I can not attend, but man I would love to be there!

Congrats to you that your Suite will be performed; it is wonderful music! Next time - with you around - there will likely be mandolin involved also. 


Best, 

Alex

----------


## vkioulaphides

Thank you, Alex! 

This Suite was commissioned, some 15-20 years ago, by the New York Guitar Society; the specific request was for a piece that would be nuanced enough for guitar teachers, yet not too difficult for guitar students, that could sustain the interest of the former, while not discouraging the latter. I hope I succeeded... This performance will be, in a sense, "the best of both worlds", as the students at Mannes are professional-grade, and should have absolutely NO technical difficulty with the piece. Terry Champlin #--unlike other, sadly often envious composers-- has been WONDERFUL in his devoted coaching of the student duo; in fact, he calls himself the "proud uncle" of my Suite!

On #_further_ diabolical activities by a certain _mando-agiteur_ # #I recently showed Mozart's delightful, two songs to a VERY fine, young, German soprano studying at Mannes. The next day, she returned to my office with a smile of delight on her face: would I care to perform them with her on her graduation recital? Jawohl! # #It is also a pleasant surprise to all when a member of the academic "management" shows himself to be, after all, simply a MUSICIAN, just like everyone else around. It really "breaks the ice", so to speak, and the artificial barriers between faculty, administration, students, audience, musicians and music-lovers in general.

It will be a sight to behold: she, a very tall young woman with flame-red hair and the gait of a baroness in her evening gown, will walk out on stage (obviously) empty-handed; Little Old Me will follow obsequiously behind, with a teeny-tiny instrument in my hands. # 

But, at least, the local musical community will get to hear some *mandolin*, which is, after all, all that counts! Before you know it, some REAL mandolinist may even come to perform in these hallowed halls...

Cheers,

Victor

----------


## Acquavella

Hello friends, 

So far it has been a wonderful concert season and very exciting year. I have had the opportunity to play many different venues and with various musicians. I wanted to let everyone know of the concerts I have coming up in the next few months. I hope to see some of you there. Please be sure to say hello after the concert. 

Also - In the News - I will be recording my next album in August & September. The album will be titled 'Departure' and will include some original compositions as well as contemporary repertoire for mandolin & guitar duo. I am very excited about this project because I will be recording with my former duo partner from London, Zura Dzagnidze. Zura is a wonderful guitarist and duo partner. We truly enjoy creating and performing music together. I am hoping for a December CD release. 

Best wishes, 

Chris Acquavella
www.chrisacquavella.com

May 9th, Friday
8:00pm. The Acquavella/Meyers Duo will be performing a concert recital of classical mandolin & guitar music. They will be playing repertoire from various periods in music history including selections by Scarlatti, Calace, Dyens, Piazzolla and much more. Venue: Grossmont College, 8800 Grossmont College Dr., El Cajon, CA 92020. Recital Hall, Room 220, 619-644-7000, Tickets: $8 general admission, $5 students. 

May 14th, Wednesday 
7:00pm. The Acquavella/Meyer Duo will be performing a concert recital titled 'Historia del Mandolino' for mandolin & guitar. Carmel Valley Library, 3919 Townsgate Drive, San Diego, CA 92130 (858) 552-1668. Cost: Free. Concert sponsored by "Friends of the Carmel Valley Library"

June 6th, Friday
8:00pm - Dzveli He concert, Old Time Music, 2852 University Avenue (at the corner of Utah), San Diego, CA. Tickets: $15. To Reserve tickets call: 619-280-9035. Tickets will also be available at the door. Chris plays both mandolin & classical guitar on this exciting 8 piece ensemble. Instrumentation is for vocals, violin, mandolin, guitar, oboe, clarinet, bass and percussion. Check out Dzveli He music at www.myspace.com/dzvelihe

June 13th, Friday
8:00pm - Dzveli He concert, Claire de Lune Cafe, 2906 University Avenue, San Diego, CA. Cost: TBA. DZVELI HE is a new contemporary folk ensemble which performs all original compositions by Chris Acquavella and Zura Dzagnidze. Chris plays both mandolin & classical guitar on this exciting 8 piece ensemble. Instrumentation is for vocals, violin, mandolin, guitar, oboe, clarinet, bass and percussion. Check out Dzveli He music at www.myspace.com/dzvelihe

----------


## Jim Garber

Wonderful, Chris! Thanks for keeping us apprised of your activities. And put me down for a CD as well.

----------


## Eugene

Me too!

----------


## Alex Timmerman

Hello Eugene,

By re-reading this page I notiched the link to your playing with guitarist Karl Wohlwend. It's truly nice playing and I wish you both the best of success for the afternoon concert on the 18th of May.


Greetings, 

Alex

----------


## margora

The Providence Mandolin Orchestra is pleased to announce the following concert, which is open to the public:

The Providence Mandolin Orchestra

Mark Davis, director
Mansfield High School
250 East St, Mansfield, MA

May 15, 2008, 6:30 PM



Palladio                                             Karl Jenkins

Dreamtime                                           Annette Kruisbrink

Cinco Piezas                                         Luis Gianneo (1897-1968)
      Joshua Bell, mandolin solo                               arr. J. Craton

  Vidala-Cancion Incaica-Chacarera-Cancion de Cuna-Zapateado

Rhapsodica Bohemia                                   Count Frederick de Mercurius 
                                                    (1746-?)

(Selections to be performed by Mansfield students with the PMO, to be announced)

Program Notes

By Robert A. Margo

	The repertoire for mandolin orchestra includes both original works and arrangements.  Familiar from its use as the theme music in a DeBeers (diamond) commercial, Karl Jenkins Palladio has been expertly arranged for mandolin orchestra by Alex Timmerman, director of the Dutch group Het Consort. Annette Kruisbrink is a Dutch composer who has written extensively for the guitar in solo and chamber music settings.  According to the composer, Dreamtime is a fusion of dreams  [on] the one hand there are the hurried Western people who do not consider dreams  as important  [then] there is the Aboriginals world in which dreams are directly connected with life and the hereafter[.] Luis Gianneo was one of the first Argentine composers to make use of folk idioms in his work such as the Five Pieces [Cinco Piezas] for violin and piano written in 1942. Mandolin aficionados treasure an LP recording by the German mandolinist Jacob Thomas that included Gianneos arrangement of three of the five original movements for solo mandolin and string orchestra. The American composer John Craton recently made his own arrangement of all five movements for solo mandolin and mandolin orchestra, and it is the Craton version that the PMO performs this evening.

	The Providence Mandolin Orchestra was founded by the late Hibbard Perry in 1971. Since then, it has become one of the leading American mandolin ensembles, with regular appearances throughout the Eastern United States, Canada, and Western Europe.  The Providence Mandolin Orchestra is under the direction of Mark Davis. Mr. Davis pursues an active career as a solo and ensemble performer, educator, and conductor.

The Providence Mandolin Orchestra gratefully acknowledges the support of the DAddario Foundation.

The Providence Mandolin Orchestra

Director: Mark Davis
First Mandolin: Joshua Bell (concertmaster), Michael Cappelli,, Yvette Cote, Duane Golomb, Chang Lee, Rachel Panitch
Second Mandolin: Lynne Bell, Antonio Carlyon, Christine Chito, Owen Hartford, Paul Wilde
Mandola: Mack Johnston, Robert Margo, Will Melton, Gayle Raposa
Mandocello: Seth Gruenwald, Dan Moore, Matt Synder
Classical Guitar: Mark Armstrong, Beverly Davis, John Dennewitz, Jeff Griffith
Bass: Gino Cicchetti, Dave Parr

Visit the website of the Providence Mandolin Orchestra to purchase CDs and to learn more about the mandolin and its music: www.mandolin-orchestra.org. Visit www.youtube.com/ProvidenceMandolin to see videos of the PMO.

----------


## joebrent

Victor's piece Antwerp Harbour not listed on the poster, but I'm sure we're doing it.

----------


## vkioulaphides

The phrase "a picture is worth a thousand words" was never more apt... I look forward to this performance with GREAT anticipation. 

So, Joe... is the show at *7:00*? I am not home right now, but I _think_ I recall you listing *8:00* on your group-email. If I am correct in pointing out this apparent discrepancy, you may wish to send a follow-up to your many fans. If I'm wrong, well... nothing lost, please disregard, see you Sunday.

Cheers,

Victor

----------


## Eugene

I'd love to hear. Break that proverbial leg, Joe.

----------


## joebrent

> The phrase "a picture is worth a thousand words" was never more apt... I look forward to this performance with GREAT anticipation. 
> 
> So, Joe... is the show at *7:00*? I am not home right now, but I _think_ I recall you listing *8:00* on your group-email. If I am correct in pointing out this apparent discrepancy, you may wish to send a follow-up to your many fans. If I'm wrong, well... nothing lost, please disregard, see you Sunday.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Victor


Yes, SEVEN o'clock. My bad. I sent a follow-up email pointing out the mistake.

----------


## Alex Timmerman

*The PROVIDENCE MANDOLIN ORCHESTRA visits the Netherlands; A MANDOLIN EVENT in JULY.
* 

Dear Friends of the Mandolin Café,


I am happy to announce to you an interesting mandolin event that will take place in the first weekend of July this Summer. This time the collaboration between the Providence Mandolin Orchestra and Het CONSORT will bring the Providence Mandolin Orchestra lead by Mark M. Davis to Europe and more in particular to the towns of Zwolle and Kampen. 

As most of you will remember last Summer Het CONSORT visited the US with concerts in New York, Providence and Jamestown. We were hosted by the wonderful musicians of the Providence Mandolin Orchestra and simply had a wonderful time! Now preparations for a very special weekend in Holland for our American guests are being made and it all looks very promising. Something to look forward too indeed! 

Last year, for the concert in Providence (Rhode Island), both orchestras - the Providence Mandolin Orchestra and Het CONSORT - had prepared compositions on either side of the big pond with the intention to form a large orchestra. The part of the concert programme  with among other works Victor Kioulaphides Concerto per Orchestra a Pizzico and Owen Hartfords Latin Sketches for mandolin Orchestra was really well appreciated by the audience and that is why we have decided to give a joint concert here in Zwolle also. 

This time we Providence Mandolin Orchestra and Het CONSORT are studying to perform together the Impressioni orientale by the Italian master of the mandolin the Neapolitan composer/luthier and mandolin virtuoso Raffaele Calace, the Canzone No. I by the Dutch composer Jurriaan Andriessen and the Lament for Kosovo in its original version for mandolin orchestra by the Australian tone poetess Betty Beath. 

But this is not the only aspect that since last year has been prolonged; the collaboration between the Providence Mandolin Orchestra and Het CONSORT also lead to the exchange of many fine compositions for mandolin orchestra; Het CONSORT has prepared and performed the music composed by American composers like for instance the American compositions by Owen Hartford and Francine Trester, while the Providence Mandolin Orchestra studied and performed music by Dutch composers like Annette Kruisbrink and Jurriaan Andriessen. Indeed a mutual interest that has given both orchestras wonderful compositions to explore and many works that enrich the mandolin orchestra repertoire! 
Furthermore new contacts between composers and both orchestras are installed and some of these have already resulted in new contemporary works for mandolin orchestra. Many of which are even dedications! 


*The first concert* will take place on the evening of Friday 4th of July, starting at 8:00 pm in the Buitenkerk in Kampen. 
During this concert the *Providence Mandolin Orchestra* conducted by *Mark M. Davis* will perform original compositions for mandolin orchestra like from the US Owen Hartford's 'Family Squabble' and Mark M. Davis' 'Cat in Springtime', 'A lament for the Death of Polite Language' by Robert Schulz from Australia and - in a fine arrangement by John Craton - the 'Cinco Piezas' by the South American composer Luis Gianneo. 


In the 2nd half of the concert the 'Three songs' by Owen Hartford from the US, the 'Lament for Kossovo' written by the Australian composer Betty Beath and the 'Bohemian Rhapsody' by Queen (the only arrangement), will be performed. 

All interesting works seldom heard in Europe. A reason all the more to attend this promising concert! # 


The Buitenkerk in Kampen, Nieuwstraat 101 (8261 AT) in Kampen. Friday July 4th - 8:00pm. The entrance is 5 Euro. Children up to 13 years old 1 Euro.

----------


## Alex Timmerman

*The second concert* by the mandolin and piano duo *Sebastiaan de Grebber*  and *Eva van den Dool* is sheduled to take place at 3:00pm the next day, Saturday the 5th, in the Centre for the Arts DE MUZERIE. 

Eva and Sebastiaan will perform original compositions by Ludwig van Beethoven, Raffaele Calace, Victor Kioulaphides and John Craton. #

DE MUZERIE Concert hall, Goudsteeg 19 (8011 PP) in Zwolle. Saturday July 5 - 3:00pm. The entrance is free.

----------


## Alex Timmerman

*The third mandolin event*  will be an Evening Concert on Saturday July 5th, 
starting at 8:00pm by the *PROVIDENCE MANDOLIN ORCHESTRA* conducted by *Mark M. Davis* and the Mandolin Chamber Orchestra *HET CONSORT*  lead by *Alex Timmerman* in the ZUIDERKERK in ZWOLLE.


The programme for this special event is devided in the following three parts: 

- A first part will be for Het CONSORT to perform opening with the 'Variations on a Basque Melody' by Victor Kioulaphides in the arrangement for mandolin orchestra by John Craton, the 'Aria & Dansa' of the 'Bachianas Brasileiras No.5' by Heitor Villa Lobos and the 'Bloemen van Spanje' a brand new Concert Suite for two solo guitars and mandolin orchestra composed especially for this event by John Craton. The work will be premièred by the well known American guitar duo Mark and Beverly Davis together with the Dutch Mandolin Chamber Orchestra Het CONSORT.

----------


## Alex Timmerman

For this concert there is one composer in particular who deserves to be named extra, and that is John Craton, for after my request to him (and whenever he would have the time and inspiration) to compose a new work for mandolin orchestra ànd two solo guitars, he spontaneously replied that he liked the idea. 

I was very happy with his answer, all the more because I had in mind to perform the yet un-written composition with my orchestra ànd the excellent guitar duo Mark and Beverly Davis. And even though John had said that he didnt really knew how write well for guitar, I could not imagine that he would not come up with something special. 
You will understand how surprised I was when only after a couple of weeks a complete new composition, a six movement Suite like Concerto for two solo guitars and mandolin orchestra was send to me by John. 
At first sight absolutely wonderful contemporary music for mandolin orchestra with solo instruments! And even more beautiful now, after studying it for several months with Het CONSORT! 
Some of the movements have solo guitar parts that are in fact beautiful guitar duets in itself! 
The Concerto was titled Bloemen van Spanje (Flowers of Spain) and consisted of six pastorals all inspired by the colourful flowers of Spain. It is very interesting to see (and hear of course) how different all these colors of the Spanish landscape are musically brought to life by John Craton. The titles of the movements in perfomance order are: Horned Red Poppy, Myrtle, Centaury, Broomrape, Bellflower and Wisteria. So a big 'thank you' to John Craton from all of us. We are working on it very hard and enjoying every bit of it!

The CONSORT will première the Bloemen van Spanje with Mark and Beverly Davis at the concert in the Zuiderkerk in Zwolle Saturday July 5th in the presence of the composer and his wife. I wish all the people here at the Café could witness the first performance of it!


- A second part inwhich the Providence Mandolin Orchestra will perform, contains among other works 'The Cat in Springtime by Mark M. Davis and a new work titled 'Three Songs' by Owen Hartford. 


- And a third and final programme part inwhich both orchestras will play together performing compositions by a.o. the following composers: from Australia - 'Lament for Kosovo' by Betty Beath; from the Netherlands the 'Canzone No. 1' by Jurriaan Andriessen and from Italy the 'Impressioni orientale' by Raffaele Calace. #


The Zuiderkerk, Zuiderkerkstraat 31 (8011 HE) in Zwolle, Saturday July 5 - 8:00pm. The entrance is 5 Euro. Children up to 13 years old 1 Euro. 

Everybody is welcome!



Best regards,

Alex.


Photo Summer 2007: 
*THE PROVIDENCE MANDOLIN ORCHESTRA & HET CONSORT during the rehearsal in Providence, Rhode Island.*

----------


## vkioulaphides

What WONDERFUL news! I wish each and every one of you HUGE success, which you all deserve. I'm sure you will have the time of your life!

I only regret the fact that, due to pre-arranged vacation plans, my family and I will not be able to join you. We will, however, be with you "in spirit".

Three cheers, for Het Consort, the PMO, and John, whose pen pours out music as freely and generously as his personality exudes friendship.

Victor

----------


## vkioulaphides

The #*New York Mandolin Ensemble* is pleased to announce an upcoming performance at the China Institute Gallery, located at 125 East 65th Street in Manhattan, on Wednesday, June 11, at 6:00 p.m.

The ensemble will entertain guests at the opening of "Beijing 2008; A Photographic Journey". 

The ensemble for this performance will be a trio (mandolin, mandola and mandocello), and the program will feature music by Corelli, Haydn, Mozart, and Debussy. The performers are Bob Rose, Victor Kioulaphides, and Steven Antonelli.

Admission is free, but reservations ARE required. If you are interested in attending, please call (212) 744-8181

We would love to see you there.

----------


## Jim Garber

Victor... I wish I could be there but I think we are committed to some nonsensical chore that evening. Best of luck to your three. I am sure it will be great.

The amazing thing is that this group only plays performances within walking distance from Victor's apartment. Even so, in New York it si still possible to play frequently with even that restriction.

----------


## Martin Jonas

Not sure this is the right place to post this, as it won't be a classical concert as such: we (the Wirral Mandoliers) will play a 30-minute set of mostly Italian ballo liscio music this Sunday, 8th June, at the Silvestrian Club, Silvester Street, Liverpool L5 8SE. This is part of an all-day community festival, the "Scottie 08 Reunion", which starts at 12noon. We're supposed to be on at 3:30pm, sandwiched between a Scottish pipe band and some Irish dancers. Should make for a fun contrast.

Tickets for the whole day are 5 Pounds, contact telephone 0151 330 0222, if anybody in the Liverpool area wants to have a look. No idea if one has to get them in advance or whether there will be tickets at the door. More details in the May 2008 edition of the "Scotty Press" community newspaper (who organise the event) here.

Martin

----------


## vkioulaphides

_Ballo liscio_! How absolutely WONDERFUL! Say, Martin... should we arrange an "exchange program" among the two of us, by which we attend each other's concerts?  Some day, SOME day I, too, shall make to fair Albion-- and by that I do NOT mean stuck on the runway, or the waiting areas at Heathrow.  

Yes, Jim.... *chuckle*... location has been fortuitous. For Steven, it's literally up the same STREET he lives on. But, hey, when _inconveniently located_ Carnegie Hall calls, we'll make an exception for them.  

Cheers,

Victor

----------


## mrmando

Would like to remind everyone about the June 16 Mike Marshall concert with Seattle Mandolin Orchestra and his workshop the following day. We're presenting both Mike's new concerto and the Johann Adolf Hasse concerto, along with assorted other works.

----------


## el cro

Next September, the Madeira Mandolin Association will be organizing a gathering for mandolin players in Madeira island which will result in the formation of a "Grand Orchestra" and two concerts that will certainly be of note.

In this relatively small island, there are over 200 mandolin players divided among 17 orchestras, ranging from 12 to 28 elements each. We hope to gather around 100 of them to work together and form this orchestra. Concerts will be held on September 13 and 14 in a location still to be determined. 

You can find more about this project here.

The repertoire to be presented is the following:
+ Flower Waltz (from the Nutcracker) - P. I. Tchaikovsky
+ Palladio - K. Jenkins
+ Adagio - T. Albinoni
+ Intermezzo op. 146 - R. Calace
+ Air - J.S. Bach
+ Impressioni Orientale op. 132 - R. Calace

So, if you still don't have plans for some late summer vacations, try Madeira and enjoy 
a beautiful island, nice weather and a memorable concert. 

Élio

----------


## vkioulaphides

> "In this relatively small island, there are over 200 mandolin players divided among 17 orchestras..."


WOW! You must be SO proud of such an accomplishment, Elio! 

Saludades do Manhattan-- a _significantly_ more populous island, yet with far less mandolin activity.  

Victor

----------


## vkioulaphides

Just back from the China Institute concert... it was, of course, a _reception_, not a formal concert, but a performance all the same. It is quite miraculous to witness the magical effect the mandolin has on audiences: people approached us asking us about our instruments, our repertoire, ourselves... It is hard to imagine that such a thing would happen, say, at a "formal" string quartet performance. 

People also seemed fascinated with the visual aspect of it all; cameras were flashing every few seconds, as people wanted to have some image of the group to remember or, at least, of themselves, with us as background.  I expect many an image of elegantly appointed, young Chinese ladies, arm-in-arm with their sweethearts, to appear on MySpace, FaceBook, et al with a MANDOLIN TRIO as backdrop. 

I will retain fond recollections of this performance by the "trio component" of the *New York Mandolin Ensemble*; others will, too, I suspect. Our next concert, in the fall, will probably feature a larger, and more diverse instrumentation. I will leave all that to our fearless leaders, co-directors Steven Antonelli and Bob Rose. For my part, I will be happy to participate in whatever ensemble(s) I am asked to, and have time for in my crazy schedule. With all due modesty, I extend a warm invitation to any and all who have access to our future concerts to attend one.

And, of course, please feel free to come up to us and ask, "What IS that, anyhow?"  

Cheers,

Victor

----------


## Jim Garber

> Just back from the China Institute concert...


More details, please... detailed program?

Living vicariously thru you,
Jim

----------


## Eugene

> Just back from the China Institute concert... it was, of course, a _reception_, not a formal concert, but a performance all the same. It is quite miraculous to witness the magical effect the mandolin has on audiences: #people approached us asking us about our instruments, our repertoire, ourselves... It is hard to imagine that such a thing would happen, say, at a "formal" string quartet performance.


Awesome. I have found a similar effect to be relatively consistent. It's almost amazing mandolin isn't a more mainstream classical instrument.

----------


## santonelli322

Regarding the New York Mandolin Ensemble concert at the China Institute: It's been a pleasure getting to know Victor and working with him as we develop the ensemble. His attention to detail and his consistent positive spirit is always appreciated. It is amazing how receptive people are to the mandolin. I find this whenever I'm involved in mandolin concerts. In a way you could say, "What's not to like?" But I think there is something about the sound that is exciting but non threatning, soothing but not boring. Cliches I acknowledge but somehow the instrument does reach people. At the reception of course there it was mildly frustrating that the conversation was constant but in a way much of the chamber music we were playing must have been first presented in similar informal and social settings and so felt right.

----------


## vkioulaphides

> "More details, please... detailed program?"


Gladly. We started the first half with a Divertimento by Haydn, continued with a trio sonata by Corelli (Op.3, No.1), and rounded it off with one of the "Baryton" trios of Haydn; for the second half, we opened with another Corelli trio Sonata (Op.3, No.4), continued with a Mozart string trio, and closed with a VERY effective arrangement of Debussy's Golliwog Cakewalk by our own Bob Rose. The two halves were organized by key-scheme and also --quite fortuitously-- by seating and part-distribution. It was, IMHO, a very well balanced program, and justly well received.

This program was NOT, however, any conscious statement "against" music written originally for plucked instruments, but simply a first "foray into the classics" for our group. If you want to develop an understanding of classical music, THIS is where to start! Scores and parts of the works by these composers are, of course, readily available; in terms of _musical_ quality, you can't go wrong with the likes of Corelli, Haynd, and Mozart. In future seasons we will surely explore mando-specific repertoire as well as more of the above, plus Vivaldi, Telemann, and whatever strikes our fancy. Hey, I may even _write_ some of our future rep!  

Ours is also a wonderfully democratic group: Bob and I alternated as 1st and 2nd mandolin (in the trio sonatas), while he also played mandola in one of the Haydn trios; Steven was our unshakable bedrock on the mandocello. Again IMHO, these two instrumentations are IDEAL in many respects: the balance is already "written in" by the composer(s); the two upper lines are wonderfully intertwined, while the bass-line provides a firm, but supple foundation for the ensemble's sonority. 

In short, it's been a great pleasure; I look forward to more of the same.  

Cheers,

Victor

----------


## margora

The Providence Mandolin Orchestra will travel to Europe in two weeks to give concerts in France and the Netherlands. In both countries the PMO will present solo performances as well as joint performances.  Here is the solo program for the Netherlands:

The Providence Mandolin Orchestra

The Buitenkerk
Buiten Nieuwstraat 101
Kampen, Netherlands
Friday, July 4, 20.00 hours

Mark Davis, Director

Music For Play                                        Claudio Mandonico
  Entrata-Canzona-Ritmico

A Lament for the Death of Polite Language                 Robert Schulz

Movement #1                                         Francine Trester
  (from Three Movements for Mandolin Orchestra)

Cinco Piezas                                          Luis Gianneo (1897-1968)
      Joshua Bell, mandolin solo                               arr. J. Craton
   Vidala-Cancion Incaica-Chacarera-Cancion de Cuna-Zapateado

Intermission

Gretel Dreaming: A Song Cycle                           Owen Hartford
  Afternoon-Evening/The Dream-Morning
      Rachel Panitch, violin solo

The Cat in Springtime                                   Mark Davis

Lament for Kosovo                                     Betty Beath

Bohemian Rhapsody                                    F. Mercury, arr. R. Kay
Fine

Program Notes by Robert A. Margo

	As a classical instrument, the mandolin has its origins in the eighteenth century, but it was around the turn of the twentieth century that the instrument reached its zenith of popularity in the Old and New Worlds. By World War I interest in the mandolin had largely died out in America, but the instrument retained a passionate following in other countries, particularly in Europe and Japan. Beginning in the 1970s the United States has experienced a revival of interest in classical mandolin. This evenings concert features the Providence Mandolin Orchestra (Rhode Island), one of the leading classical mandolin ensembles in the United States. 

	The repertoire for mandolin orchestra includes arrangements and original works.  The Argentine composer Luis Gianneo made extensive use of folk idioms such as in the Cinco Piezas [Five Pieces] for violin and piano written in 1942. Mandolin aficionados treasure a 1960s LP recording by the German mandolinist Jacob Thomas that included Gianneos setting of three of the pieces (Chacarera, Vidala, and Zapateado) for solo mandolin and string orchestra which were presented in a different order from the original and called the Suite Argentina on the album jacket. The American composer John Craton recently made his own arrangement of all five pieces for solo mandolin and mandolin orchestra with the original order and title restored, and it is the Craton version that the PMO performs this evening. Although one does not normally associate 1980s glam rock and roll with the mandolin, Robert Kays arrangement of Queens Bohemian Rhapsody is surprisingly faithful to the original. 
The remaining works on the program are original compositions for mandolin orchestra, all but one European premieres. Robert Schulz, the conductor of the West Australian Mandolin Orchestra, has written many works for plucked strings. His Lament for the Death of Polite Language bemoans the current (mis)-use of the English language in daily life, debased, shallow in content, full of clichés. Where, he asks is the new generation of poets? The musical language is hued with nostalgic Scottish melodies and harmonies, wistfully recalling a richer and more colorful era of expression. Francine Trester is an award-winning composer and Associate Professor of Music at the Berklee College of Music in Boston, Massachusetts. She has an extensive catalog of chamber, vocal, and orchestral pieces that have been performed throughout the United States, Europe, and Australia. Movement #1 is taken from her Three Movements for Mandolin Orchestra, commissioned by Robert Margo for the Providence Mandolin Orchestra. Gretel, Dreaming" was composed by longtime Providence member Owen Hartford and lyricist Betsey Hartford as a song cycle for soprano and mandolin orchestra (in this performance, a violin, played by Rachel Panitch, takes the place of the voice). The three songs within the cycle express the thoughts and feelings of a now- elderly Gretel (of the famous Grimm Brother's fairy tale "Hansel and Gretel").  Written originally for the Sydney Mandolins, Betty Beaths Lament for Kosovo has been performed worldwide in a later version for string orchestra. The composer remarks that Lament for Kosovo was written  [at] a time when the tragic events taking place in what was previously Yugoslavia were constantly before us in graphic images; since then the tragedy has widened to many parts of the world. Feelings of deep sadness and anger were uppermost in my heart and mind  Lament for Kosovo expresses sorrow for the suffering of all innocent people caught up in war and destruction. Music for Play by Claudia Mandonico is a muscular three movement work that draws its inspiration from popular idioms as does Mark Davis homage to his pet cat, one of the PMOs signature pieces. 
MARK DAVIS is Music Director of the Providence Mandolin Orchestra. A highly-respected concert artist in the field of guitar and mandolin music for more than three decades, Mark Davis appears on many CD recordings, including the Grammy-nominated Vienna Nocturne, and has been a featured artist at various international events such as the Festival Internacional Musica de Plettro in Spain, and the Kobe International Music Festival in Japan. Mark Davis directs a classical guitar program at the Wheeler School in Providence, Rhode Island. Mark Davis regularly performs in a guitar duo with Beverly Davis, and the two recently released a CD, Ayres and Dances for Two Guitars.

JOSHUA BELL (solo mandolin) has been concertmaster of the Providence Mandolin Orchestra since 1986. He began playing the mandolin at age 19 and has studied with Hibbard Perry, Hermann von Bernewitz, Alexi Shabalin, Carlo Aonzo, Tamara Volskaya, Ugo Orlandi and Gertrud Weyhofen. In Providence Bell directs the "l'Esperance Mandolin Ensemble", a student mandolin group. He recently participated in the world premiere of "Transmission" for mandolin solo and classical guitar, composed by Michael Bell.

RACHEL PANITCH (solo violin) studied violin with Barbara Lapidus in Albany, New York, and at Vassar College with Betty-Jean Hagan. At Vassar she majored in Anthropology and Music & Culture, with projects focusing on aural learning in folk music communities and the documentation of early American fiddle music. She has performed in Eastern Europe with the Santa Monica Chamber Philharmonia and as violin soloist with the Vassar Symphony Orchestra. Panitch is currently completing a two-year teaching fellowship with Community MusicWorks in Providence, RI, an organization that sponsors free musical programming for low-income families. In Providence she performs with the Community MusicWorks Players and her bluegrass group, The Bourbon Boys.

The PROVIDENCE MANDOLIN ORCHESTRA was founded by the late Hibbard Perry in 1971. Since then, it has become one of the leading American mandolin ensembles, with regular appearances throughout the Eastern United States, Canada, and Western Europe and well over two hundred pieces in its repertoire from Renaissance dances to avante-garde expressions. The Orchestra has performed with noted soloists Carlo Aonzo, Butch Baldassari, Robert Paul Sullivan, Anatoliy Trofimov, Tamara Volskaya and Richard Walz. The groups unique tonality has inspired exciting new works including those by Clarice Assad, Will Ayton, Michael Bell, Mark Davis, Owen Hartford, Eva Kendrick, Barbara Kolb, Robert Martel, Michael Nix, Stephen Funk Pearson, and Francine Trester. 

The Providence Mandolin Orchestra gratefully acknowledges the support of the DAddario Foundation.

The Providence Mandolin Orchestra

Director: Mark Davis
First Mandolin: Joshua Bell (concertmaster), Michael Cappelli, Yvette Cote, Duane Golomb, Chang Lee
Second Mandolin: Christine Chito, Owen Hartford, Rachel Panitch, Paul Wilde
Mandola: Robert Margo, Will Melton, Gayle Raposa
Mandocello: Seth Gruenwald, Dan Moore, Matt Synder
Classical Guitar: Beverly Davis, John Dennewitz
Bass: Gino Cicchetti
Violin: Rachel Panitch

Music For Play is featured on the Providence Mandolin Orchestras CD Spectrum. Copies of Spectrum will be available for purchase at todays concert. Visit the website of the Providence Mandolin Orchestra to purchase Spectrum on-line and to learn more about the orchestra: www.mandolin-orchestra.org. Visit www.youtube.com/ProvidenceMandolin to see videos of vintage and recent performances by the PMO.

----------


## margora

And here is the solo program for France:

The Providence Mandolin Orchestra
Le Cloitre de Saint Salvy
Albi, France
Sunday, June 29
17.00 PM

Mark Davis, director

Palladio                                           Karl Jenkins

A Lament for the Death of Polite Language              Robert Schulz

Movement #1
 (from Three Movements for Mandolin Orchestra)        Francine Trester

Canzone                                          Jurriaan Andriessen (1925-1996)

Cinco Piezas                                       Luis Gianneo (1897-1968)
      Joshua Bell, mandolin solo                               arr. J. Craton
    Vidala-Cancion Incaica-Chacarera-Cancion de Cuna-Zapateado

Pause

Gretel Dreaming: A Song Cycle                       Owen Hartford
  Afternoon-Evening-Morning
      Rachel Panitch, violin solo

The Cat in Springtime                               Mark Davis

Lament for Kosovo                                 Betty Beath

Bohemian Rhapsody                                F. Mercury, arr. R. Kay
Fine

Program Notes by Robert A. Margo

	As a classical instrument, the mandolin has its origins in the eighteenth century, but it was around the turn of the twentieth century that the instrument reached its zenith of popularity in the Old and New Worlds. By World War I interest in the mandolin had largely died out in America, but the instrument retained a passionate following in other countries, particularly in Europe and Japan. Beginning in the 1970s the United States has experienced a revival of interest in classical mandolin. This evenings concert features the Providence Mandolin Orchestra (Rhode Island), one of the leading classical mandolin ensembles in the United States. 

	The repertoire for mandolin orchestra includes arrangements and original works. . Famous as the theme music for a De Beers (diamond) commercial, Palladio, by the British composer Karl Jenkins, has been expertly arranged for mandolin ensemble by Alex Timmerman, director of the Dutch ensemble Het Consort. Timmerman also arranged Canzone by Jurrian Andriessen, a Dutch composer known for his film and theatrical music. The Argentine composer Luis Gianneo made extensive use of folk idioms such as in the Cinco Piezas [Five Pieces] for violin and piano written in 1942. Mandolin aficionados treasure a 1960s LP recording by the German mandolinist Jacob Thomas that included Gianneos setting of three of the pieces (Chacarera, Vidala, and Zapateado) for solo mandolin and string orchestra which were presented in a different order from the original and called the Suite Argentina on the album jacket. The American composer John Craton recently made his own arrangement of all five pieces for solo mandolin and mandolin orchestra with the original order and title restored, and it is the Craton version that the PMO performs this evening. Although one does not normally associate 1980s glam rock and roll with the mandolin, Robert Kays arrangement of Queens classic Bohemian Rhapsody is highly effective and surprisingly faithful to the original. 
The remaining works on the program are original compositions for mandolin orchestra. Robert Schulz, the conductor of the West Australian Mandolin Orchestra, has written many works for plucked strings. His Lament for the Death of Polite Language bemoans the current (mis)-use of the English language in daily life, debased, shallow in content, full of clichés. Where, he asks is the new generation of poets? The musical language is hued with nostalgic Scottish melodies and harmonies, wistfully recalling a richer and more colorful era of expression. Francine Trester is an award-winning composer and Associate Professor of Music at the Berklee College of Music in Boston, Massachusetts. She has an extensive catalog of chamber, vocal, and orchestral pieces that have been performed throughout the United States, Europe, and Australia. Movement #1 is taken from her Three Movements for Mandolin Orchestra, commissioned by Robert Margo for the Providence Mandolin Orchestra. Gretel Dreaming" was composed by longtime Providence member Owen Hartford and lyricist Betsey Hartford as a song cycle for soprano and mandolin orchestra (in this performance, a violin, played by Rachel Panitch, takes the place of the voice). The three songs express the thoughts and feelings of a now- elderly Gretel (of the famous Grimm Brother's fairy tale "Hansel and Gretel"). A stew of minimalism permeates Mark Davis homage to his pet cat, one of the PMOs signature pieces. Written originally for the Sydney Mandolins, Betty Beaths Lament for Kosovo has been performed worldwide in a later version for string orchestra. The composer remarks that Lament for Kosovo was written  [at] a time when the tragic events taking place in what was previously Yugoslavia were constantly before us in graphic images; since then the tragedy has widened to many parts of the world. Feelings of deep sadness and anger were uppermost in my heart and mind  Lament for Kosovo expresses sorrow for the suffering of all innocent people caught up in war and destruction. 
MARK DAVIS is Music Director of the Providence Mandolin Orchestra. A highly-respected concert artist in the field of guitar and mandolin music for more than three decades, Mark Davis appears on many CD recordings, including the Grammy-nominated Vienna Nocturne, and has been a featured artist at various international events such as the Festival Internacional Musica de Plettro in Spain, and the Kobe International Music Festival in Japan. Mark Davis directs a classical guitar program at the Wheeler School in Providence, Rhode Island. Mark Davis regularly performs in a guitar duo with Beverly Davis, and the two recently released a CD, Ayres and Dances for Two Guitars.

JOSHUA BELL (mandolin solo) has been concertmaster of the Providence Mandolin Orchestra since 1986. He began playing the mandolin at age 19 and has studied with Hibbard Perry, Hermann von Bernewitz, Alexi Shabalin, Carlo Aonzo, Tamara Volskaya, Ugo Orlandi and Gertrud Weyhofen. In Providence Bell directs the "l'Esperance Mandolin Ensemble", a student mandolin group. He recently participated in the world premiere of "Transmission" for mandolin solo and classical guitar, composed by Michael Bell.

RACHEL PANITCH (violin solo) studied violin with Barbara Lapidus in Albany, New York, and at Vassar College with Betty-Jean Hagan. At Vassar she majored in Anthropology and Music & Culture, with projects focusing on aural learning in folk music communities and the documentation of early American fiddle music. She has performed in Eastern Europe with the Santa Monica Chamber Philharmonia and as violin soloist with the Vassar Symphony Orchestra. Panitch is currently completing a two-year teaching fellowship with Community MusicWorks in Providence, RI, an organization that sponsors free musical programming for low-income families. In Providence she performs with the Community MusicWorks Players and her bluegrass group, The Bourbon Boys.

The PROVIDENCE MANDOLIN ORCHESTRA was founded by the late Hibbard Perry in 1971. Since then, it has become one of the leading American mandolin ensembles, with regular appearances throughout the Eastern United States, Canada, and Western Europe and well over two hundred pieces in its repertoire from Renaissance dances to avante-garde expressions. The Orchestra has performed with noted soloists Carlo Aonzo, Butch Baldassari, Robert Paul Sullivan, Anatoliy Trofimov, Tamara Volskaya and Richard Walz. The groups unique tonality has inspired exciting new works including those by Clarice Assad, Will Ayton, Michael Bell, Mark Davis, Owen Hartford, Eva Kendrick, Barbara Kolb, Robert Martel, Michael Nix, Stephen Funk Pearson, and Francine Trester. 

The Providence Mandolin Orchestra gratefully acknowledges the support of the DAddario Foundation.

The Providence Mandolin Orchestra

Director: Mark Davis
First Mandolin: Joshua Bell (concertmaster), Michael Cappelli, Yvette Cote, Duane Golomb, Chang Lee
Second Mandolin: Christine Chito, Owen Hartford, Rachel Panitch , Paul Wilde
Mandola: Will Melton, Gayle Raposa
Mandocello: Seth Gruenwald, Dan Moore, Matt Synder
Classical Guitar: Beverly Davis, John Dennewitz,
Bass: Gino Cicchetti
Violin: Rachel Panitch

Copies of the Providence Mandolin Orchestras CD Spectrum will be available for purchase at todays concert. Visit the website of the Providence Mandolin Orchestra to purchase Spectrum on-line and to learn more about the orchestra: www.mandolin-orchestra.org. Visit www.youtube.com/ProvidenceMandolin to see videos of vintage and recent performances by the PMO.

----------


## joebrent

July 20th at 10am (yes, that's _am_), I'm playing Elliot Carter's Luimen at Tanglewood, Seiji Ozawa Hall. I've performed this piece many times, including once with Pierre Boulez and three times for Mr. Carter himself, but I've never performed at Tanglewood before, and the place has a certain mystique about it. Oliver Knussen will be conducting. I will be allotted some comp tickets, not sure how many yet, but if you'd like to come, get in touch with me soon and I'll see what I can do.

----------


## Jim Garber

Looks like our friend Carlo played a concert tonight exhibiting many of the types of music you can play on a mandolin:

Aonzo concert

----------


## Neil Gladd

After nothing for ages, I got a call from the Kennedy Center today to play Webern's Five Pieces for Orchestra, and Stravinsky's Agon in October. It will be my second outing with each, and the performance details are here.

----------


## Eugene

Congrats, Neil! Unfortunately, either the link you've offered is bad, my machine is whacked, or the Kenedy Center site is down at the moment.

----------


## Neil Gladd

> Unfortunately, either the link you've offered is bad, my machine is whacked, or the Kenedy Center site is down at the moment.


Hmmm... The link still works for me.

----------


## John Goodin

Noted for the digital record: Last night (Monday Aug. 18, 2008) the Minnesota Mandolin Orchestra played the final concert of its annual "summer in the parks" series at the Lake Harriet Bandshell in Minneapolis. I was pleased to be able to sit in for this concert, sharing a stand in the 2nd mando section with CMSA president Lou Chouinard. A large enthusiastic crowd enjoyed a nearly 90 minute program. Many, according to a show of hands, were hearing a mandolin orchestra for the first time. 

While the group did an excellent job of performing my short "Wedding March Set" the highlights for me were the two beautiful suites composed by Sherry Ladig ("The Italian Suite" and "The First Minnesota Regiment"). These pieces (and her earlier suite named after Como Park) deserve wider distribution and would be excellent choices for mando orchestras. I'm not really sure how to contact Sherry (she was in the front row last night) but I bet if you contact Lou or Lon Hendricks from the MMO they could give you that info. Definitely a concert of note.

John G.

----------


## joebrent

Possibly too early to post this, but the details are finalized --

On November 16th, I'm doing a recital at Good Shepherd Church in Brooklyn with some pretty exciting guests. Bridget Kibbey will be joining me as usual, but the grand finale will be Vivaldi's Concerto in G for 2 mandolins with Annika Luckebergfeld (and Fabian Hinsche on guitar), who will both be flying in from Dusseldorf to participate. Should be a very cool evening, and I hope we can get some people to come because it'd be weird if they flew all the way in and nobody showed up... 

Concert begins at 8pm, the church is at 1950 Batchelder Street, Brooklyn, NY 11229. Admission is free, donations would be very kind.

----------


## joebrent

Avi Avital's in town...and I think I'm going to pay for it tomorrow morning...

He'll be here for a few weeks and will be doing a gig at Barbes this Thursday at 8 (same great little club where me and Bridget debuted Victor's piece a few months back). I'll be out of town unfortunately, but I strongly urge you to come check out this great artist while he's in in the New York area.

----------


## violmando

*The Kalamazoo Mandolin & Guitar Orchestra* and the *Dayton Mandolin Orchestra* will be spending the weekend of Nov.8 & 9 together in Kalamazoo!  The KMGO invited the DMO up for an exchange concert which will feature some pieces by each and then some together, including a suite by Victor Garcia.  The concert will be on *Sunday, Nov 9th at 3:00 pm* in the Epic Center at Kalamazoo College. 
While we won't be as big as the En Masse Orchestra at CMSA, we will still be a sight and sound to behold and we're all looking forward to getting together!  *Directors Miles Kusik (KGMO) and David Voyles (DMO)* have been working diligently with us and it's exciting.
Yvonne, mandocellist with the DMO

----------


## violmando

I goofed!  We'll be performing in the DALTON THEATER on the Kalamazoo Campus. If you are in the area that weekend, please stop by and hear us--we're all VERY excited to get together. While some of us have been to AMGuSS or CMSA to play in large mando ensembles, some haven't, so this is a new experience and of course, the socializing will be fun, too. 
Yvonne

----------


## margora

The Providence Mandolin Orchestra is pleased to announce the following concert:

The Providence Mandolin Orchestra

Mark Davis, director
Old Ship Parish Hall
107 Main Street
Hingham MA

November 16, 3:30 PM

“Down Under”: Mandolin Ensemble Music from Australia and New Zealand

Five English Dances*                                                                       arr. Robert Schulz
      Giocoso-Tranquillo-Molto Vivace-Giocoso-
      Allegretto Vivace

A Lament for the Death of Polite Language*                                  Robert Schulz

Grooves No. 2**                                                                              Owen Hartford

Canzone                                                                                           Juriaan Andriessen (1925-96)

Though I travel far …I do not forget**                                           Betty Beath

Pause

Prelude No. 22 (from the Well-Tempered Clavier)                         J.S. Bach (1685-1750) 
                                                                                                             arr. O. Hartford

Three Auckland Nocturnes*                                                            Yvette Audain
       in a cellar below street level
       looked @ stars
       Spark!

Denkplatz (Tankeplatsen)*                                                              Olaf Naslund
      Largo-Andante molto-Adagio molto-
       Allegro-Andante

Stringing*                                                                                         Caroline Szeto

*US Premiere, **World Premiere

Program Notes by Robert A. Margo

The classical mandolin has its origins in the eighteenth century but it was around the turn of the twentieth century that the instrument reached its zenith of popularity in the Old and New Worlds.  By World War I interest in the mandolin had largely died out in America but the instrument retained a passionate following in other parts of the world.   In recent decades there has been a rebirth of interest in classical mandolin in the United States and the internet has greatly facilitated interaction between American mandolin aficionados and those elsewhere in the world. Today’s concert by the Providence Mandolin Orchestra (PMO) reflects this newfound interaction by showcasing original compositions and arrangements for mandolin ensemble from Australia and New Zealand, two countries with large and vibrant communities of plucked string enthusiasts.
Robert Schulz, the conductor of the West Australian Mandolin Orchestra, has written many works for mandolin ensemble. His provocatively titled “Lament for the Death of Polite Language” bemoans the current (mis)-use of the English language in daily life, “debased, shallow in content, full of clichés.” The musical language is burnished with nostalgic Scottish melodies and harmonies, wistfully recalling a richer and more colorful era of expression.  Highly demanding but rewarding to perform, “Three Auckland Nocturnes” by Yvette Audain (New Zealand) and “Stringing” by Caroline Szeto are outstanding examples of a new style of composition for mandolin ensemble that draws inspiration from contemporary compositional practices such as rapid changes of meter, oblique harmonies, repetitive texture, and aleatoric gesture. A performer on clarinet, saxophone, recorder and Irish whistle, Yvette Audain’s varied musical interests extend from classical to early jazz, folk, and free improvisation, and her compositions have been performed by the Auckland Philharmonia, and other ensembles in New Zealand.  Based in Sydney, Caroline Szeto studied composition with Eric Gross and Peter Sculthorpe, and her chamber and large scale works have been performed by the Adelaide, Sydney, and Melbourne symphony orchestras. 
The Providence Mandolin Orchestra is very pleased to present the world premiere today of a new composition by the well-known Australian composer Betty Beath whose chamber and symphonic pieces that have been performed worldwide including the Rhode Island Philharmonic. “Though I travel far … I do not forget” is an imaginative set of lush and rhapsodic variations on a nostalgic Greek folk song with striking interplay between the various sections of the ensemble.    The PMO is also pleased to present the world premiere of a new work by resident composer Owen Hartford.  The second of its kind, “Grooves #2” reflects Hartford’s long-standing interest in blending elements of minimalism with soaring melodies. Olaf Naslund is a composer, classical guitarist, and lutenist from Sweden with a lengthy catalog of solo and ensemble works for plucked strings. “Denkplatz (Tankeplatsen)” evokes the repose of the Swedish countryside with its spare harmonic and melodic structure and shimmering use of tremolo.  The repertoire for mandolin orchestra also draws on arrangements. Robert Shulz’s robust settings of five anonymous English country dances are based on keyboard realizations by the harpsichordist Anna Barbara Speckner. The Bach hardly needs an introduction, its glistening and familiar counterpoint clarified by the rapid decay inherent in plucked strings.  Juriaan Andriessen was a Dutch composer known for his film and theatrical music.  Originally for winds, “Canzone” has been arranged for mandolin ensemble by Alex Timmerman, music director of the Dutch ensemble “Het Consort”.   
	The Providence Mandolin Orchestra was founded by the late Hibbard Perry in 1971.  Since then, it has become one of the leading American mandolin ensembles, with regular appearances throughout the Eastern United States, Canada, and Western Europe.   The Providence Mandolin Orchestra is under the direction of Mark Davis.  Mr. Davis pursues an active career as a solo and ensemble performer, educator, and conductor. The Providence Mandolin Orchestra gratefully acknowledges the support of the D’Addario Foundation.

The Providence Mandolin Orchestra

Director: Mark Davis
First Mandolin: Joshua Bell (concertmaster), Michael Cappelli, Yvette Cote, Duane Golomb, Chang Lee
Second Mandolin: Lynne Bell, Antonia Carlyon, Christine Chito, Owen Hartford, Paul Wilde
Mandola:  Mack Johnston, Robert Margo, Will Melton
Mandocello: Seth Gruenwald, Dan Moore, Matt Synder
Classical Guitar: Mark Armstrong, Beverly Davis, John Dennewitz
Bass: Gino Cicchetti, Dave Parr, Page Stites

Copies of the PMO’s recent CD Spectrum will be available for purchase at today’s concert. Visit the website of the Providence Mandolin Orchestra to purchase Spectrum on-line and to learn more about the mandolin and its music: www.mandolin-orchestra.org. Visit www.youtube.com/ProvidenceMandolin to see videos of recent and vintage performances by the PMO.

----------


## joebrent

Just a reminder, I'm doing a recital this Sunday with Bridget at Good Shepherd Church, 1950 Batchelder St, Brooklyn. The concert starts at 6, and is free with a 'suggested' donation. Special guest: Annika Luckebergfeld, coming all the way in from Dusseldorf!

----------


## Jim Garber

For those near to Dartmouth College: 
Duo Stringendo
Annika Lückebergfeld, mandolin,
Fabian Hinsche, guitar, performing works by Leone, Beethoven, Calace, Kuwahara, Barrios, and Piazzolla. NOTE UNUSUAL TIME.

Presented by the Vaughan Concert Series and Dartmouth Department of Music
Wednesday, November 19th, 2008
Starts at 4:00 PM

----------


## joebrent

Me and Bridget are playing a Concert Artists Guild benefit in a Soho loft, free admission + refreshments this Thursday at 7 (be there by 6:30), 31 1/2 Greene St. RSVP Jessica Hadler 212-333-5200 ex 15 if you want to come.

(edit) and to preview a big thing coming up, I'm doing an arrangement of Ginastera's Sonata no. 1 op. 22 for bandoneon, mandolin, harp, violin, viola, and cello to be premiered at the Brooklyn Philharmonic's Nuevo Latino Festival, Galapagos Art Space (part of BAM) on January 30th. See here for details.

----------


## Acquavella

LIVE IN CONCERT 

Chris Acquavella & Alon Sariel 

Music to include works by Calace, Persichini, Ysaye, Kuwahara, Hochman, Bach, Kioulaphides, Ochi, Denis & more. 

Monday, January 26th 2008
7:30pm 
Old Time Music
2852 University Avenue
San Diego, CA. 92104 
Tickets: $15
To Reserve tickets call: 619-280-9035. 
Tickets will also be available at the door.

www.chrisacquavella.com www.alonsariel.com

----------


## vkioulaphides

What a FABULOUS coupling of talents! I wish you all the success you deserve, Chris (and Alon). The only thing I regret is, ah... the _commute_ from Manhattan.  :Wink:  I SO wish I could hear you two, live. Oh, well... some day, hopefully sooner rather than later.

Cheers,

Victor

(P.S. I forget... _what_ by Yours Truly are you playing?)

----------


## Scott Tichenor

I'd sure like to see these events posted on the Cafe's new event calendar. I can promise it's getting plenty of traffic, and after all, that's part of the point of all of this, so we know who's playing when and where. Plus, there's a good chance that daily list of events is going to get ported onto the Cafe home page in the future. Just a suggestion!

See, how hard is this? A month from now--when the concert is approaching, the comments in this thread will push this notice out of sight.  :Smile: 

I think that event listed above should say 2009, not 2008.

----------


## joebrent

Tomorrow morning, me and Bridget are playing Bach's Flute Sonata in Eb for the Ethical Culture Society at 9am as a demonstration of what the combination can do. 9am on a Sunday is a bit much to ask people to schlep to, but if you make it, you won't be disappointed. 

Even better, on January 30th I'm playing at Galapagos Art Space (part of BAM) with an all-star group including Lidia Kaminska on accordion, Jen Curtis on violin, Bridget on harp, and Paul Desenne on cello. Concert's at 8, Galapagos is at 16 Main Street in DUMBO, Brooklyn. 

This is a pretty special concert not only in that we're doing an entire concert of works by South American composers, but that we're premiering an arrangement I did of Ginastera's 1st Piano Sonata op. 22 for mandolin, accordion, harp, violin, viola, and cello. I've attached the score below, if anyone wants to perform it somewhere else, contact me and I'll send the parts too.

Ginastera Sonata No. 1 op. 22 (score)

----------


## margora

The Ginastera is a most interesting arrangement (of course, the piece itself is one of the classic works of the 20th century piano repertoire).  There is, BTW, a quite amazing arrangement for guitar duo by Sergio Assad.  Joe: what else is on the program?

----------


## joebrent

It's really more Jen's concert than anything, so we'll play some duets on folk tunes, then she might play something with the accordion or harp. It will definitely include works by German Romero, Ricardo Lorenz, Mauricio Pauly, Samuel Cedillo, and improvisations by Jen and Paul, along with the Ginastera.

----------


## mandobuzz

In case anyone missed it on the Cafe's front page Mike Marshall and Caterina Lichtenberg will be playing in concert in Santa Cruz, California on December 27th, and in Berkeley on the 28th. Should be an interesting show. I really respect how Mike Marshall is constantly pairing up with mandolinists of different musical genres. I plan on going to the Berkeley show. I'll post an update. 

Also, Neil how were the Webern and Stravinsky performances?

----------


## joebrent

Attached is another piece we're playing on the 30th, the Pauly, for mandolin, violin, viola, and accordion. There are no individual parts, let me know if you will be performing this --

clinamen clinamen clinamen

----------


## Linda Binder

Thanks for making those scores available Joe.  I wish I were closer so I could here some of these great performances!  

The Milwaukee Mandolin Orchestra has three concerts coming up.  The first is Feb. 20th.  It is all contemporary music featuring the MMO with soloist Dimitris Marinos, who is utterly fantastic.  One of the pieces is a concerto for Dimitris with the MMO that has just been written by Chicago composer Robert Lombardo.  Another interesting piece on the program is Mnimes by M. Lapidakis for mandolin soloist, chorus, tape and mandolin orchestra.  The concert takes place in the Skokie Arts Center (Skokie being a northern suburb of Chicago)  I'll post it on the calendar when I get a link, etc.
OK, concert number two is Mando Magnificat at Northwestern University March 7 featuring a bunch of great mandolinists from all different genres-Caterina Lichtenberg, Don Stiernberg, Sam Bush, Mike Marshall....  That's on the MCafe calendar.  Its sort of a presentation of the mandolin in many styles of music across time.  The MMO will play a few tunes, mostly "golden age of the American Mandolin Orchestra" music and a Brasilian choro or two.  The third concert is May 13 with Milwaukee's Festival City Symphony.  That one is on the calendar already.  
On a personal note...I apologize I haven't been in communication much lately.  My mom died Nov. 6th and it was, and still is, quite a bit to handle.  I'm starting to get back in action though and hope to participate more in the scintillating MCafe discussions.

----------


## brunello97

Linda, thank you for the update.  One of my graduate students is from Milwaukee and is tangentially friends with the MMO so y'all have been in my thoughts.  The Chicago shows sound very interesting.  It is a lot warmer there than in Michigan, as I understand, vero?

It is nice to find you back here.  My sincere condolences regarding the loss of tu madre.  I know just how hard that is.

Mick

----------


## vkioulaphides

_Clinamen_, eh? Ah, nothing like a composer versed in *Lucretius*...  :Wink: 

Cheers,

Victor

----------


## Linda Binder

For those interested in contemporary classical music the following radio program may be of interest:

 WFMT BROADCAST

Robert Lombardo's  75th Birthday Concert that took place at the 
Music Institute last March will be broadcast over WFMT (98.7 FM) this 
Friday, January 2nd at 8:00 PM on "Music in Chicago."  This program of his music for voice and strings includes, among others:  two premieres, and the first performance in Chicago of a  duo for violin and viola commissioned and performed by Almita and Roland Vamos.  Other featured performers include: Dimitris Marinos, Julia Bentley and the Pinotage ensemble.  Philip Morehead conducts Last Letters Home for mezzo soprano and string quartet and Chamber Concerto for Mandolin and String Quintet.
-----------------

Thanks for the kind words Mick, and others who have sent notes re: my mom.  I appreciate it deeply.

-Linda

----------


## Neil Gladd

> Also, Neil how were the Webern and Stravinsky performances?


Buzz, I didn't see this right away. The Webern 5 Pieces were fine, but I was disappointed that they only did one movement of Agon. I have played the whole thing before, and they left out the best mandolin parts!

But, I do have a new concert of note to announce: I have scheduled a recital of all American music on January 24, the first Saturday after the Inauguration, in Washington, DC. I don't have the program notes or ticket information online yet and we're still playing with the order of the pieces, but here is the program:

http://www.neilgladd.com/programs.html#1-24-09

It is roughly half mandolin and piano, half voice and piano, with a few pieces for mandolin and voice. One of which is the long-delayed premiere of the Seven Ancient Greek Lyrics (2007) by our own Victor Kioulaphides! The other, Slumber Song, by Clara Lyle Boone, was written for voice with an unspecified melody instrument, but since she is from Kentucky, it works great on the mandolin!

The two other world premieres are songs of mine, but they do not involve the mandolin. In the Dark Times (2006) is a song cycle for mezzo and piano on poems by Bertolt Brecht, but since it is political music, I can't tell you too much about it without violating board policies. The Atonal Blues (which I have 3 1/2 weeks to finish writing) is also for voice and piano, and is a blues song for a new music performer that has lost their funding from the National Endowent for the Arts. (OK, so its a niche market...)

There are also songs by Ned Rorem, Elizabeth Vercoe (also on ancient Greek lyrics!), and the inimitable Charles Ives. I asked that his song, Slugging a Vampire, be included, just so that I could see that title on the program!

The second half is all music by black composers, including the first American mandolin sonata, written in 1965 by Carman Moore, and the first American mandolin concerto, by Seth Weeks. Weeks was the only black professional mandolin soloist that I am aware of from the Golden age, and I will also be playing two of his concert polkas. As a late Christmas present, here is the mandolin part and piano score for one of them:

http://www.neilgladd.com/WeeksPolkaS.pdf

My favorite passage is at the top of page 2, where the mandolin part is just one step away from the Bo Diddley beat. It rocks!

Completing the second half are 2 pieces by James Reese Europe. He was an important transitional figure from late ragtime to early jazz, and used a mandolin section in both his Society Orchestra and his Clef Club Orchestra. He was also the first to present a concert at Carnegie Hall, entirely by black musicians of black composers.

I'll post more information as it gets closer.

----------


## Richard Walz

My oh my, I sure wish I could fly and catch this concert of yours Neil  :Smile: . Best wishes for you in 2009 and this concert in particular.... Richard

----------


## John Goodin

Neil,

Thanks very much for the update on your activities, your upcoming concert and the really cool polka by Mr. Weeks. 

This all reminded me of a fascinating book I read last year by Maurice Peress, _Dvořák to Duke Ellington : a conductor explores America's music and its African American roots_. I suspect (from your comments about James Reese Europe) that you have already seen it. If not I highly recommend it.

I initially picked it up because of the Dvorak connection. Decorah is only ten minutes away from Spillville and Peress' book contains an excellent discussion of Dvorak's time in the US and his visit to Spillville. But I couldn't stop there. The author has a fascinating perspective on the development of American music (including a bit about mandolin orchestras) and he was an important participant in many significant events.

I believe he was instrumental in putting together a recreation of Europe's Carnegie Hall concert and the book mentions some of the mandolin players he worked with. I wonder if anyone on this list was involved in this show, or knows anyone who was involved?

In any event, thanks again Neil and a Happy New Year to you. Wish I could come to the Jan. 24 concert. Please keep us all informed.

John G.

----------


## Neil Gladd

> I believe he (Maurice Peress)was instrumental in putting together a recreation of Europe's Carnegie Hall concert and the book mentions some of the mandolin players he worked with. I wonder if anyone on this list was involved in this show, or knows anyone who was involved?


Yes, Maurice Peress conducted, and I was in the mandolin section, sharing a stand with Barry Mitterhoff.  Peter Press is the other mandolinist I remember. I just dug out my program, but it didn't list the orchestra members. I know that the concert was recorded by NPR and must have been broadcast at some point, but I never got to hear it.

Peress had been given my name and called me with a question about something when he was still organizing the concert. When he started telling me about it, I mentioned that I would REALLY LIKE to play on the concert, so he hired me! The orchestra consisted of the usual strings, winds, brass and percussion, plus 10 mandolins, 10 guitars, 10 banjos, 10 pianos and chorus. (!!!)  I had already been turned on to James Reese Europe by Wayne Shirley, a reference librarian at the Library of Congress, before I ever worked there. He was also responsible for telling me about the Carman Moore sonata. The piece was unpublished, but Wayne and Carman had been friends in graduate school, so he knew about the piece, and knew me from my many trips to LC looking for mandolin music.

I don't know the Peress book, but I'll have to look into it!

----------


## Chris Challen

Whether this was a ‘concert of note’ I cannot be certain, but my Grandmother - listed in the prgram as Miss M Purchase - played the mandoline solo “Melodies” in this recital for the Total Abstinence Society, which took place in Edwardian London of 1905. There is also listed a mandoline duet “Rialto March” by The Misses Franklin. My Grandmother was mentioned regulary in the London newspapers for her playing. As a child I inherited her mandolin but can’t remember what became of it - perhaps it fell foul of my toy woodworking set, everything else did!

----------


## vkioulaphides

Oh, but it CERTAINLY is "of note", Chris! What an absolutely FANTASTIC memento to have in your possession! 

I chuckle, however, at the glaring paradox between Edwardian London and _Total_ Abstinence...  :Wink:  But that, of course, is a whole other matter.

Cheers,

Victor (rather an exponent and proponent of Considerable Indulgence  :Laughing:  )

----------


## Neil Gladd

My program notes and ticket info are finally online. All I have to do now is learn the music!  The page also includes a link to a recording of note!

http://www.neilgladd.com/Inauguration.html

----------


## vkioulaphides

I am SO thrilled that Neil and his companion mezzo will be premiering my Seven Ancient (and occasionally oh-so-risque  :Wink:  ) Greek Lyrics. While there is, of course, a certain glamor by association attending this whole extravaganza, there will also surely be a level of security, crowding, and madness unparalleled in recent history.

I will thus have to muse from afar, resting assured of a terrific performance on these fine performers' skills and talents. Some day, of course, I would also to attend _in vivo_. Unless, that is, the Morality Police snags me in by then.  :Laughing: 

Three cheers!

Victor

----------


## Neil Gladd

Victor, we are going to have a professional videographer record the concert, so you may get to see it after the fact!

----------


## vkioulaphides

I will take great pleasure in that! And any form of YouTube-ification, or other internet posting of this upcoming performance has my wholehearted approval and consent. In fact, one might even argue that such a VERY short song-cycle as my Seven Ancient Greek Lyrics is virtually _ideal_ for the medium, and vice versa.  :Wink: 

Cheers,

Victor

----------


## btrott

This is a concert of note I think, as it marked the first performance of the Hampton Roads Mandolin Ensemble (HRME), a group that had its genesis here on the classical section of the board in the fall of 2007. After a year and a bit of figuring out the dynamics of playing together, and getting some stability in the group, the HRME gave its first performance this evening at a Church in Virginia Beach. It was a thirty minute program, featuring:

Three Country Dances from Playford, arr. Barry Trott
  Appley House
  Sion House
  Ormond House
Carolan's Concerto, arr. Jeff Dearinger
Pieds en l'air from the Capriole Suite by Peter Warlock, arr. Jeff Dearinger
Moonlight Waltz by Bill Monroe, arr. Alan Howard
Old Time Suite, arr. Barry Trott

It was a fun evening, and we hope a token of the mandolin revival here in southeastern Virginia.

Barry

----------


## sgarrity

Hey Barry--

What was the occassion??  I didn't hear anyting about the concert.  If I would have known, I would have been there!

----------


## btrott

Hi Shaun, It was a private event, an after dinner show for the church.

----------


## sgarrity

Gotcha, hope it went well!  Look forward to hearing the group in the near future.

----------


## joebrent

I'll be playing the Vivaldi G Major again with Alon Sariel and the Providence Mandolin Orchestra, 8:00 on February 4th at:

THE MUSIC MANSION
88 Meeting St
Providence, RI 02906

----------


## Acquavella

Just a quick reminder about my concert with Alon Sariel. My previous post stated 2008 but obviously I mean 2009. Here are the details again. 

Monday, January 26th 2009
7:30pm 
Old Time Music
2852 University Avenue
San Diego, CA. 92104 
Tickets: $15
To Reserve tickets call: 619-280-9035. 
Tickets will also be available at the door.

----------


## Ali

Good Luck Chris and Alon,
I wish I could be there. I bet it'll be a stunning and really interesting concert.
Ali x

----------


## margora

The Providence Mandolin Orchestra is pleased to announce the following concert.  Donations accepted at the door.

The Providence Mandolin Orchestra

Mark Davis, director
Special Guest Artists: Joseph Brent, mandolin, and Alon Sariel, mandolin

The Music Mansion
88 Meeting Street, Providence RI
Wednesday, February 4, 2009, 8 PM


Gigue (from Concerto Grosso Op. 6 No. 9)                           Georg Friedrich Handel (1685-1759)
                                                                                                Arr. O. Hartford               

A Lament for the Death of Polite Language                           Robert Schulz

Grooves No. 2                                                                         Owen Hartford

Bohemian Rhapsody                                                               Queen, arr. Robert Kay

Pieces for mandolin solo and duo, TBA
      Joseph Brent, mandolin
       Alon Sariel, mandolin

Concerto for Two Mandolins, Strings, and
Continuo, RV 532                                                                   Antonio Vivaldi (1678-1741)
                                                                                                 Arr. S. Behrend
     Joseph Brent, mandolin solo
     Alon Sariel, mandolin solo

Stringing                                                                                  Caroline Szeto

Program Notes by Robert A. Margo

The classical mandolin has its origins in the eighteenth century but it was around the turn of the twentieth century that the instrument reached its zenith of popularity in the Old and New Worlds.  By World War I interest in the mandolin had largely died out in America but the instrument retained a passionate following in other parts of the world.   In recent decades there has been a rebirth of interest in classical mandolin in the United States and the internet has greatly facilitated interaction between American mandolin aficionados and those elsewhere in the world. This evening’s concert by the Providence Mandolin Orchestra (PMO) and the two guest artists, Joseph Brent and Alon Sariel, reflects this newfound interaction by showcasing original compositions and arrangements for mandolin ensemble, as well as chamber works for mandolin.

Robert Schulz, the conductor of the West Australian Mandolin Orchestra, has written many works for mandolin ensemble. His provocatively titled “Lament for the Death of Polite Language” bemoans the current (mis)-use of the English language in daily life, “debased, shallow in content, full of clichés.” The musical language is burnished with nostalgic Scottish melodies and harmonies, wistfully recalling a richer and more colorful era of expression.  Highly demanding but rewarding to perform, “Stringing” by Caroline Szeto is an outstanding example of a new style of composition for mandolin ensemble that draws inspiration from contemporary compositional practices such as rapid changes of meter, oblique harmonies, and repetitive texture. Based in Sydney, Caroline Szeto studied composition with Eric Gross and Peter Sculthorpe, and her chamber and large scale works have been performed by the Adelaide, Sydney, and Melbourne symphony orchestras.   The PMO is fortunate indeed to have an accomplished composer, Owen Hartford, as one of its long-time members.  The second of its kind, “Grooves #2” reflects Hartford’s long-standing interest in blending elements of minimalism with soaring melodies.

The baroque period provides much grist for the would-be arranger of mandolin ensemble music.  Handel, who actually wrote one original work using the mandolin, composed a large number of orchestral pieces that are well-suited to the sharp attack and rapid decay of the instrument such as the “Gigue” from his Concerto Grosso op. 6, no. 9, ably arranged by Owen Hartford.   The Vivaldi duo concerto is one of the Red Priest’s most famous works but it never fails to delight with its beautiful melodies and sprightly rhythms.  Although one would not normally associate 1970s “glam rock” with the mandolin, Queen’s beloved “Bohemian Rhapsody” is surprisingly faithful to the original – and great fun for the performers to play!

	The Providence Mandolin Orchestra was founded by the late Hibbard Perry in 1971.  Since then, it has become one of the leading American mandolin ensembles, with regular appearances throughout the Eastern United States, Canada, and Western Europe.   The Providence Mandolin Orchestra is under the direction of Mark Davis.  Mr. Davis pursues an active career as a solo and ensemble performer, educator, and conductor. The Providence Mandolin Orchestra gratefully acknowledges the support of the D’Addario Foundation.

	Since graduating from the Berklee College of Music in 1999, Joseph Brent has quickly established a reputation as one of United States leading performers on mandolin.  A specialist in contemporary music, Brent has premiered or performed works by Elliot Carter, Pierre Boulez, Magnus Lindberg, Frank Zappa, and many others.  A member of the music faculty at Mannes College of Music in New York City, he also regularly performs with popular and jazz artists.

	Winner of numerous international prizes, Alon Sariel is one of the world’s leading performers on mandolin.  Equally adept at baroque and contemporary styles and all stops between, Sariel has performed as soloist with the Jerusalem Radio Symphonic Orchestra and the Israeli Chamber Orchestra, among many others. His teachers include Ugo Orlandi, Carlo Aonza, and the jazz musician Markus Stockhausen. 

The Providence Mandolin Orchestra

Director: Mark Davis
First Mandolin: Joshua Bell (concertmaster), Michael Cappelli, Yvette Cote, Duane Golomb, Chang Lee
Second Mandolin: Lynne Bell, Christine Chito, Owen Hartford, Paul Wilde
Mandola: Gino Cicchetti, Mack Johnston, Gayle Raposa
Mandocello: Seth Gruenwald, Dan Moore, Matt Synder
Classical Guitar: Mark Armstrong, Beverly Davis, John Dennewitz
Bass: Dave Parr

Copies of the PMO’s recent CD Spectrum will be available for purchase at today’s concert. Visit the website of the Providence Mandolin Orchestra to purchase Spectrum on-line and to learn more about the mandolin and its music: www.mandolin-orchestra.org. Visit www.youtube.com/ProvidenceMandolin to see videos of recent and vintage performances by the PMO.

----------


## Linda Binder

Hi all, 
The Milwaukee Mandolin Orchestra has a concert this Friday Feb. 20th in Skokie, where all the cool people live, at least I know cool people who live there.   Its much cooler than Brooklyn.

The soloist is Greek mandolin virtuoso Dimitris Marinos.  There is a chorus joining us on two pieces.  Yes, a Greek Chorus!  They're wonderful!
They also brought fantastic food to the last rehearsal.  I LOVE them.

The program will feature a mandolin concerto by Robert Lombardo, A Zacinto, for Dimitris and the MMO, and will also include works by Beethoven, C.P. First, Michalis Lapidakis, Dionisis Lavragas, Alekos  Xenos, Dimitris Marinos, and Mikis Theodorakis. In addition to Dimitris Marinos and the MMO, several other accomplished artists and musicians will showcase their talents. Among thempianist Anya Yermakova, folk dancer Costas Economou, choreographer Asimina Chremos and her group of modern dancers, percussionist George Papadatos, the Hellenic Academys Choir and Male Singers Ensemble, actors and narrators. The concert will be lit by Margaret Nelson and stage directed by Takis Theotokatos.

Here is a link:
http://www.greekinsight.com/?conID=21255

----------


## Neil Gladd

Wow, Linda, that concert sounds SO cool!!! I would give anything to hear it!  I've still never had any contact with Dimitris Marinos, but I've seen some of the music written for him, and it's all hard as heck. Does he live in Chicago? Greece? Where?

----------


## Linda Binder

Hi Neil!  
Dimitris is really an amazing mandolinist.  Great musicianship and absolute control in his technique...and he gets more sound out of a mandolin than I've ever heard!  The first time he started playing in front of the orchestra it reminded me of that old commercial for speakers where the guy's chair gets pushed backwards by the sound.  He lives five months of the year in Greece and the rest in Chicago.  This is the fourth "Analect" concert that he has put together.  I didn't see the others but this is not a small affair....lots of people involved, and the performance hall in Skokie seats a thousand people. That is a lot for a contemporary music concert, especially a mandolin centered one.  I can't believe Joe Brent is letting me get away with saying Skokie is cooler than Brooklyn...

----------


## joebrent

> I can't believe Joe Brent is letting me get away with saying Skokie is cooler than Brooklyn...


Get back to me when celebrity couples start naming their kids 'Skokie'.

----------


## margora

Hi Linda,
The concerts looks great.  Lombardo is a fine composer.  I've never heard Dimitris perform live, but I do have his recording on Albany records (which has various pieces by Lombardo) and he is an outstanding player.

----------


## vkioulaphides

SO many Greeks, all in the same place!  :Wink:  I don't know what to think of it...

While I have heard _of_ Dimitris, I have yet to meet him. I knew of his work with various groups in Greece, and have always heard high praise for his playing. I _must_ get a bit more pro-active... Trouble is, when I am in Greece (e.g. the week after), I turn into the most shameless bum, and do precious little other than loafing in the breeze. :Smile:  

Oh, well... in time. If I can touch base with performers working in SIBERIA (!!!) I should be able to do the same with those who probably live just a few blocks away from my Athens home. Hmmm...

Thanks for sharing the story, Linda! I look forward to seeing you in Chelsea, New York, where all the cool mando-bearing folks DO in fact assemble each year, around the end of March.  :Wink: 

Cheers,

Victor

----------


## Linda Binder

Victor, you would've loved the preparation for this concert, and the concert itself!  So many Greeks indeed!  Dimitris speaks Greek when he works with the chorus.  I don't ever recall being in a rehearsal where Greek was the main language being spoken.  Dimitris obviously isn't on the radar much in the mandolin world but he's almost exclusively interested in contemporary music which isn't, shall we say, mainstream.  You can hear him speak and play here from an NPR interview.  (Including C.P. First's piece Tantrum!) 
http://www.chicagopublicradio.org/Co...?audioID=32193

On a side note, I'm sorry to say I'll miss you and all the CAMW attendees this March, and of course, Carlo especially.  I had some music projects come up, including a concert which falls on the last day of CAMW.  I missed a lot of playing opportunities while my Mom was ill and then after she died in Nov. of last year and I feel like I need to get busy again.  I'm sad that I won't be there and I know the week of CAMW will be especially sad.  Chaim is going to send out a note and inform participants soon who is replacing me as rehearsal conductor.  I know who it is and WOW will he be great!  I'll give you hints!  He's Italian, a long time friend of Carlo's and is a highly trained, excellent, actively performing musician! It will be a great workshop, maybe the best one yet!

----------


## Linda Binder

> Get back to me when celebrity couples start naming their kids 'Skokie'.


THAT is what I mean!  Skokie is so cutting edge that celebrities aren't clued in yet and may NEVER be.  Very, very cool place Skokie....yeah.  "Skokie Brent" has a certain ring to it.....

----------


## Linda Binder

...and did any of you hear Dimitris say in the interview that he wants to start a mandolin orchestra in Chicago?!  Not your grandma's mandolin orchestra, I'm sure.  I may have to commute to yet another Chicago music group!!!

----------


## Don Stiernberg

Do I detect a facetious tone here about Skokie? I certainly hope not. Cutting edge? Cool? I'm not so sure. Happenin'? By all means, as evidenced by this cool concert coming up. I heard the solo performance and conversation with Richard Steele on WBEZ. That man can play the mandolin and those forward-looking pieces sounded very challenging.Were it not for a concert of my own I'd be there. Best wishes for a great night.

----------


## Linda Binder

I think Skokie is cool!  Just look at who lives there!  It really does seem like there are excellent musicians all over the place.  The fancy lakeside burbs are where the hobbyists live.  The real creative development is in the places most people don't think twice about at the edges of big cities.  And I think Skokie Brent is an great name....
Thanks for the good wishes on the concert.  I'd be at yours if I wasn't at mine!
L.

----------


## Linda Binder

One quick Skokie story.  My friend Julie, excellent flute player who lives there had this fantastic party with lots of Brazilian musicians.  We were all wailing away in her basement and I notice Pacquito D'Rivera's name sharpied on the wall.  Julie said, "Oh, he was here last week and I asked him to autograph my house."   I don't know....that kind of thing just doesn't happen in my 'burb.

----------


## Don Stiernberg

Linda,
        I was just a-funnin' about all the Skokie comments....it is a hip place for sure, and it's great to know the concert hall will book great mandolin players. That same venue has had Ricky Skaggs, Andy Statman, and probably some others I've missed. Plus it sounds and looks good in there-you'll enjoy being on that stage..
          Skokie as a first name probably will happen--the other day I read about a couple naming their child Addison N. Clark after the junction where Wrigley Field sits.
         And if someone named Skokie hung around you choro cats long enough, perhaps they'd be known as "Skokinho", or if they were a clarinet/sax virtuoso..."Skokito". Try doing that with Brooklyn!
          Have a great show. The Thai place across the street is good too.

----------


## vkioulaphides

Once again, Linda, thanks a million for sharing the interview-plus-mini-performance of Dimitri. Yes, I remember his playing from recordings I have heard elsewhere. 

Do you have any idea what instrument he is playing? The picture (on the first link you attached) gives the impression of a radiused fingerboard, yet a rather rotund, Calace-esque bowl. Hmm... perhaps it is some modern luthier I am not familiar with.

I, for one, will miss your gracious, ever-smiling presence at the CAMW greatly. Seeing you there has always put a smile on _my_ face, too. That said, I also understand your reasons for staying near home and other work. I will enjoy some of the merry pluckery in your honor, then!  :Wink: 

Cheers,

Victor

----------


## Linda Binder

Thank you for your kind remarks Victor!  I'll miss you this March, but you'll see me again!!  I can't wait to get to NY again ...soon!  In addition to playing music together I'd love to try your favorite Trattoria.  Hopefully they make great spanakopita --because I'm picky now!
 I did ask Dimitris about his mandolin.  It is a modern Greek maker.  He told me but I can't remember the luthier's name! I'll ask him again tomorrow and have him write it down for me!  Its a really beautiful mandolin...and I think I already mentioned its LOUD! Very open sounding.  Of course that could be from Dimitris' playing.  He has actually been borrowing my Pandini for the past month and will be playing it on the concert on one piece that is scordatura so that he won't have to retune between pieces.  I won't be surprised if my mandolin sounds completely different by the time I get it back.  He doesn't hold back when he plays!  

 He's having another mandolin made now by someone else in Greece who primarily makes bouzoukis, great bouzoukis from what he says.  I remember the first time I spoke to Dimitris I was in a coffee shop in Omaha checking my email while on a trip to see my Mom and he was on an island in Greece conferring with the luthier about the mandolin!  I'll try to find out that luthier's name too...

----------


## John Zimm

Ooh, spanakopita...I haven't had a decent spanakopita since I hung out with my wife's Greek relatives in Wauwatosa a couple of years ago.  I may have a recipe in the Sts. Constantine and Helen Cookbook....

This concert sounds great.  I wish talent like this could be assembled in Madison sometime...
 :Smile: 

-John.

----------


## vkioulaphides

"I can't wait to get to NY again ...soon!  In addition to playing music together I'd love to try your favorite Trattoria.  Hopefully they make great spanakopita --because I'm picky now!"

Consider yourself invited!

 :Smile: 

Victor

----------


## Giannis Tsoulogiannis

> It is a modern Greek maker.  He told me but I can't remember the luthier's name! I'll ask him again tomorrow and have him write it down for me!  Its a really beautiful mandolin...and I think I already mentioned its LOUD! Very open sounding.  Of course that could be from Dimitris' playing.    
> 
>  He's having another mandolin made now by someone else in Greece who primarily makes bouzoukis, great bouzoukis from what he says.  I remember the first time I spoke to Dimitris I was in a coffee shop in Omaha checking my email while on a trip to see my Mom and he was on an island in Greece conferring with the luthier about the mandolin!  I'll try to find out that luthier's name too...


Probably Kleftogiannis http://www.bouzouki-kleftoyiannis.gr/gr/partners.htm,
or Koukourigos brothers www.Lutherie.gr
www.alectorguitars.com

----------


## vkioulaphides

I did know of Kleftoyiannis, as a VERY highly respected bouzouki-builder. I had also heard (relatively recently) that he was also making some mandolins on special order which of course got me very excited!  :Grin: 

I did not, however, know of the Koukourigos Bros. In fact, Yanni, I can't get past their main webpage. Any suggestions? You can send me a private e-mail, if you wish. I'll be in Athens first week of March, but of course that time is rightfully devoted to family, not mando-hunting...

---

Back on topic (digression, as usual, _mea culpa_).

Cheers,

Victor

----------


## Linda Binder

Well, I didn't get a chance to talk mandolins last night with Dimitris but I see he is pictured on Kleftoyiannis' site, so its likely that is where he obtained the instrument he currently plays.  
For those interested in contemporary mandolin music - this is the program from last night's concert:
Yiargitos & Variations by Dimitris Marinos, for mandolin, piano, davul and niakara, with choreography
Ston Psarron - Traditional with Lyrics by D. Solomos, for Acapella Male chorus
Serenade Greque by Dionisis Lavragas and Choros-Tragoudi by Alekos Xenos, both for mandolin and piano
Mnimes by Michalis Lapidakis for mandolin solo, mandolin orchestra and electronics
A Zacinto (world premiere)by Robert Lombardo for mandolin and mandolin orchestra
Lullaby and Cadenza by Robert Lombardo for mandolin, voices and mandolin orchestra
Tantrum by C.P. First for mandolin & electronics with dancer
Scene from Trojan Women -Euripides, narration with chorus
Contrapuntal Variations by C.P. First for mandolin and pre-recorded mandolins with choreography
Adagio, and Sonatina in C by Beethoven for mandolin and piano
Profitkon from Axion Esti -Odysseas Elytis - narration
Temples of the Heaven by Mikis Theodorakis for solo chanter (narrator) mandolin orchestra, chorus, piano and davul

----------


## Plamen Ivanov

Hello,

Not quite "concert", but may be of note... I'll be the guest of a national radio programme called "The music that i love". It's one hour long and 85% of that time is reserved for the mandolin music. There is also some speaking (interview-like), which you won't be able to understand, but you won't need an interpreter to listen to the music. So, if you are willing to take a listen, it starts at 16:00h New York time. Here is the link to the online version. Not quite sure whether it's available from outside Bulgaria, but i will try to record and upload the whole broadcast later.

Best,
Plamen

----------


## joebrent

Tuesday night, me and Bridget at Le Poisson Rouge, plus special guest Emily Hope Price.

----------


## Linda Binder

Saturday, March 7th, 7:30 CST.  The MandoMagnificat.  The Milwaukee Mandolin Orchestra is one group on this concert celebrating the mandolin, along with Don Stiernberg, Caterina Lichtenberg, Mike Marshall, Sam Bush and the excellent bandmates they're bringing with them.  It will be webcast live with four cameras.  http://www.pickstaiger.org/index.php/webcasts

Best wishes Plamen on the radio show today!  I have to miss it due to a rehearsal  :Frown: 
Have fun Joe!  Le Poisson Rouge looks like an interesting venue.

----------


## margora

I am pleased to announce the following concert by the New York Mandolin Ensemble.  Admission is by donation.  For futher information, call 646-682-9181.

New York Mandolin Ensemble
Steven Antonelli and Bob Rose, Directors
Lenox Hill Neighborhood House Auditorium
331 East 70th St, New York NY
March 8, 2009
2 PM

I.
Three Galliards   				Dowland
  	The King of Denmark
   	Captaine Digorie’s Piper
   	The Earle of Essex	

Cape Breton Dance	Traditional/ Arrangement Steven Antonelli


Golliwog Cakewalk				Debussy/Arranged by Bob Rose


Flute Quartet in D				Mozart


Answered Prayer				Gerald Crabb


Mando Jazz					Bob Rose


II.


Henry Island					Steven Antonelli/Arranged by Bob Rose

Hues of Dusk  					Victor Kioulaphides

Bluegrass Instrumental Medley		Traditional

Pavanne					Faure/Arranged by Kiota Giappone 

The Entertainer				Scott Joplin/Arranged by Kiota Giappone

 Águas de Março (Waters of March)		Jobim / Arranged by Bob Rose

The New York Mandolin Ensemble: 
Steven Antonelli / Mandocello, mandolin, guitar, vocals
Sue Evans / Percussion
Wayne Fugate / Octave Mandolin, mandolin
Chad Hammer / Cello
Victor Kioulaphides / Mandolin
Linda LoPresti / Vocals
Steve Mack / Bass
Diane McKoy / Vocals
Bob Margo / Mandolin, renaissance lute, classical guitar
Bob Rose / Mandolin, mandola, guitar
John Ruis / Mandolin 
Khabu Doug Young - baritone & tenor ukuleles, cavaquinho

----------


## joebrent

I'm playing with ICE on March 23rd, performing the Bach flute sonata in Eb with Bridget, then we'll be joined by special guest Avi Avital for the Bach Double. Everything on the program will be a transcription of a Bach piece for instruments Bach himself never intended, and should be a lot of great fun!

----------


## joebrent

Sorry, just changed, we're doing an invention now, not the Double. But it's still me and Avi --

----------


## Neil Gladd

I'm playing a couple of pieces at this event, on March 14:

http://www.zontawashingtondc.org/gala_2009.html

There will also be several singers doing various Italian arias, but I don't know the full program. It's pricy, but everyone is working for free, as it is a fundraiser for a worthy cause.  Here is my contribution to the program:

http://www.neilgladd.com/programs.html#3-14-09

----------


## Acquavella

*"Il Mandolino Dolce"*
*Chris Acquavella & Avi Avital*
_An evening of classical mandolin music from around the world._ 
La Mesa First United Methodist Church
4690 Palm Avenue
La Mesa, California 91941
March 27th 2009
Time: 7:30pm
Tickets: $15.00
To Reserve tickets call: 858-380-7328. Tickets will also be available at the door. 
Please visit www.chrisacquavella.com for more information.

----------


## joebrent

In the notice for the ICE concert on the 23rd with me and Avi, it listed the address of the venue as 504 Broadway. It's actually *2*504 Broadway, at 93rd. My bad.

----------


## mandobuzz

I will be presenting, along with UCLA faculty member Peter Yates, an interesting recital program in a few weeks. The program will consist of (mostly) new music for mandolin, guitar, and arpeggione (not all at once...) I will be playing the mandolin while Peter handles guitar and arpeggione duties. On the program (among other pieces) will be: 

"Letters From Brazil", for mandolin and guitar. This will be the premiere of the mandolin/guitar version of the piece (it was originally written for oboe and guitar) written by Cal State Dominguez Hills faculty composer and ethnomusicologist Jonathon Grasse. It's a good one, embedding Brazilian styles within a modernist musical language. 

"Suite for Mandolin Solo", by yours truly. A big piece (approx. 15 minutes) it will also be the premiere. 

"Passionate Isolation", for mandolin and guitar by David Hahn. Some of you may be familiar with this piece. I believe Marilyn Mair premiered it a few years ago. An intense piece with a first movement that uses "prepared guitar".

"Sonatinetta", for mandolin and guitar by Brian Israel. Probably the most recognizable piece of the bunch. I believe Neill Gladd gave the premiere. Recorded by the Mair/Davis Duo, among others. Great piece.

Solo music for arpeggione, performed by Peter Yates. We have a pretty knowledgeable group here, so I assume everyone knows what this instrument is, but if not it is essentially a guitar/cello hybrid that went through a brief burst of popularity in the 19th-century before quickly dying out. It's most famous piece is probably the Arpeggione Sonata by Schubert, usually played by cellists these days. The arpeggione is also very similar to the viola da gamba, whose repertoire can also be mined. Peter Yates has constructed his arpeggione, which he will be playing. Here is a youtube clip to get a taste:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NUlKZm9MQyw

All in all, it should make for an evening of interesting music. Here are the details.

Three performances (all the same show):

Thursday, April 16th, 7:30 p.m.
Cal State Dominguez Hills
Carson, CA
LaCorte Hall
free

Friday, April 17th, 8:00 p.m.
Cal Poly Pomona
Pomona, CA
Music Recital Hall
3801 West Temple Ave.
$7.00

Saturday, April 18th, 8:00 p.m.
UCLA
Westwood, CA
Organ Studio, Music Department
Schoenberg Hall
free

Thanks--Buzz Gravelle

----------


## Neil Gladd

> "Suite for Mandolin Solo", by yours truly. A big piece (approx. 15 minutes) it will also be the premiere.


I'll be interested in seeing / hearing this.




> "Sonatinetta", for mandolin and guitar by Brian Israel. Probably the most recognizable piece of the bunch. I believe Neill Gladd gave the premiere. Recorded by the Mair/Davis Duo, among others. Great piece.


If I remember right, the Mair/Davis Duo gave the first performance on a ship in the middle of the Atlantic, and I gave the U.S. Premiere shortly afterwards. It is a great piece, and a lot of fun!

----------


## barbaram

*SPRING FESTIVAL of NEW MUSIC*

*What:*
Melodies in Converging and 
Diverging Lines

*Who:*
Michael Hooper (Mandolin) & Ellen Winhall (Soprano)

*When:*
Thursday, May 12th 2009
1:00pm

*Website*
http://www.yorkconcerts.co.uk/springfestival

*Where:*
The Sir Jack Lyons Concert Hall (SJLCH) is a 350 seat concert hall within the Department of Music at the University of York. It is host to the University Concert Series, which brings big names from all areas of music. It is the primary venue of the Spring Festival. Events advertised as taking place in the Music Department will be centred around the SJLCH. 

Sir Jack Lyons Concert Hall
Department of Music
University of York
Heslington, York, UK
YO10 5DD

Melodies in Converging and
Diverging Lines

This concert will explore some extreme variations in melodic writing in recent music. Solo works for soprano and mandolin will interweave without touching. Lyricism will be blurred with percussive contours. This programme presents a unique take on an element often taken for granted. By placing radically different instruments side by side, this programme will enliven what it means to write a melody.

*Programme*

    * *Amber Priestly* - And Go Ahead, Dare To Be Irrational (mandolin)
    * Elisabeth Lutyens - Lament of Isis on the Death of Osiris (soprano)
    * *Jo Kondo* - Ars Brevis (mandolin)
    * Nicola LeFanu - But Stars Remaining (soprano)
    * *Brendan Colbert* - Agité II (mandolin)
    * Georges Aperghis - Récitation 13 (soprano)
    * *Michael Smetanin* - Ancient Melodies in Converging and Diverging Lines (mandolin)



Artist Biography:* Ellen Winhall*

Soprano Ellen Winhall gained an MA with distinction from the University of York in 2008. This focussed on contemporary and extended vocal techniques under the supervision of John Potter. As a chorister she has frequently performed in festivals and radio broadcasts internationally. Ellen is based in London and works for the Trinity College of Music.


Artist Biography: *Michael Hooper*

Michael Hooper is a performer and musicologist. As a mandolinist, he specializes in the performance of the instruments recent repertoire and is active in commissioning new works. He has performed with some of Australias leading ensembles such as Opera Australia, Halcyon, The Renaissance Players and The Sydney Mandolins. He has also recorded extensively for JADECD.

----------


## Alex Timmerman

Hi all,

I like to inform you about the following concert and masterclass:

On Thursday the 21th of May 

*The Mandolin Piano Duo Sebastiaan de Grebber and Eva van den Dool* 

will give a concert in the concert hall of the Trinity College Conservatory in London 
(address: 89 Albert Embankment, London, United Kingdom). 


The Trinity College Conservatory in England is the only Music High School where, under the inspiring leadership of Britain’s foremost mandolinist Alison Stephens, the mandolin is tought on a professional level.  
The concert by Eva van den Dool and Sebastiaan de Grebber will take place in the concert hall of the Trinity College and is scheduled to start at 14.00 hours. 
The programm includes music for mandolin solo (Preludes by Raffaele Calace) and mandolin and piano by a.o. composers Raffaele Calace (Concerto), Carlo Munier (Capriccio Spagnuola) and Victor Kioulaphides (Rhapsody).

After the concert Sebastiaan de Grebber will give a mandolin masterclass for the mandolin students at the Trinity College Conservatory. 

For those who like to attend the concert please contact the Trinity College Conservatory in London (http://www.tcm.ac.uk/RVE90818f98763b4472a1adb80d6478c854,,.aspx) and for those who like to listen to Sebastiaan solo ánd with Eva van den Dool at the piano right now; ckick here and visit Sebastiaan’s MySpace website: (http://www.myspace.com/themandolinist).


Best,

Alex.

----------


## Acquavella

"The Trinity College Conservatory in England is the only Music High School where,"

Hi Alex, 

Sorry to make a slight correction. *Trinity College of Music* is not a High School but an accreditted conservatory (college). The term High School, here is America, is the same as secondary school in Europe. Don't want people thinking I graduated from prep-school. 

ACTUALLY...I just read your message even closer. Are you sure about the address and venue? The address you provided is for *Trinity College London*...the exams board. That address is an office building and is not connected to *Trinity College of Music* in Greenwich. I use to work for Trinity College London as an Overseas Examinations Coordinator. There is definitely no concert hall there...unless he is having the concert in the lunch room. lol.

The venue you want to list is Trinity College of Music in Greenwich. The concert hall is probably the Peacock Room located at King Charles Court. You might want to contact Alison or Travis and confirm his details. Good luck. I wish I could be there. Cheers. 

Chris....

----------


## Alex Timmerman

Hello Chris,


Thank you very much for your corrections! It was what I got from Sebastiaan himself and what is on his MySpace site (address etc.). 

The link I gave above is to the website of the *Trinity College of Music* and that has the address given as: 
*King Charles Court
Old Royal College
Greenwich
London SE10 9JF
UNITED KINGDOM*

And if you scroll to the date May 21 the agenda gives the following information:

*Mandolin Masterclass with Sebastiaan de Grebber*


Thu 21 May 2pm
Room G61 Trinity College of Music 
Trinity students perform to the Dutch Mandolinist Sebastiaan de Grebber, a versatile musician who performs with a number of contemporary ensembles and is the dedicatee of a number of compositions. 
_Admission free_.

So at least we know that Sebastiaan will give his Masterclass in Greenwich
London (SE10 9JF). Whether the concert takes place in the same room or elsewhere is indeed not clear... could indeed well be the *Peacock Room*  located at King Charles Court. 
To be sure I'll see if I can get some more information on that.


Thanks again and till later,

Alex.

----------


## vkioulaphides

Ah, the _names_ we attach to _grades_ of education!  :Confused:  A German Hochschule is NOT like an American highschool; for highschool, I went to the Athens *College*, which (although a Greek-_American_ institution) was fashioned after _English_ "gentlemen's colleges", thus NOT like American colleges, constituents of universities. When speaking to my sister, she keeps on correcting me when I say I work for an _odeon_ (from the ancient Greek "ode", hence "singing school"), which means an Ecole Normale, which is NOT like an American, _college_-level conservatory, offering education in music. *sigh*

Suffice it to say that Sebastiaan and Eva are guaranteed to play up a storm!  :Laughing:  :Mandosmiley: 

Cheers,

Victor

----------


## Travis Finch

Hello everybody,

I'm not sure if the masterclass and concert will be in the Peacock room or not. They will be in the same room though. They will definitely both be held at Trinity in Greenwich. Trinity is part of the larger campus of the Old Royal Naval College. Hard to miss...just look for the two big domes poking above the Greenwich area. Hopefully I will find out what room in the college this is all going to go down in soon enough to post. If not, anyone who makes it down here on the day should just ask at the main reception and they should direct you.

Travis

----------


## Alex Timmerman

Hi Chris and Victor, 

Thanks for the explanation on the Conservatory, Music Highschool, Music College, Music academy etc. etc. issue. If we all take account of this I think there will be no misunderstanding  :Popcorn: .


And thanks so much, Travis, for pointing out where the concert (and masterclass) will be. Let's hope Eva and Sebastiaan's concert will take place in the music hall (the Peacock Room) for that is likely acoustically better. Especially for mandolin _with_ piano. 

Are you attending the concert and masterclass? If so, perhaps you could give a bit feedback about it all here? 


Many thanks in advance,

Alex

----------


## Travis Finch

Hey everybody, looks like the room we'll be in is G61...all in all not too bad a place to have a masterclass. 

Alex-yes I'll be there at the masterclass...as the only principal study mandolin player here at Trinity.  :Smile:  I'll be performing the following for the masterclass:

In duo with Tom Newell (postgrad violinist here at Trinity, joining me on mandolin)-
R. Calace-Duos 5, 6 & 7

In duo with Richard Balfour (year 4 Bmus guitar)-

N Sprongl-Duo for Mandolin and Guitar op.85/II

Solo-

R. Calace-No. II Prelude

Hope to see those of you  who can make it there,
Travis

----------


## Acquavella

Hi Travis, 

Nice to see that you are doing the Sprongl and Prelude No.2..... in your third year as well. Awesome. I'm guessing your studies are going well. Best wishes for your assessments. 

Chris....

----------


## vkioulaphides

> I'll be there at the masterclass...as the only principal study mandolin player here at Trinity.


The _One_, The Proud.  :Wink: 

Play up a storm, Travis!

Cheers,

Victor

----------


## Travis Finch

Thanks guys...looking forward to Thursday!

----------


## Neil Gladd

More of note than mandolin, but I will be playing one song on this concert:

http://www.kennedy-center.org/calend...nt&event=RJXBG

The concert is all 21st century choral music, and I will be playing on the Gloria from The World Beloved: A Bluegrass Mass, by Carol Barnett. The Great Noise Ensemble has a regular member who plays guitar, banjo and mandolin, but he can't play all three at the SAME TIME, so the mandolin part got farmed out to me!  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## vkioulaphides

> The Great Noise Ensemble has a regular member who plays guitar, banjo and mandolin, but he can't play all three at the SAME TIME...


Geez, Neil... and I thought that those guys were _professionals_...  :Laughing:  "Hire nothing but the best"... 

Cheers,

Victor

----------


## Plamen Ivanov

> Hello,
> 
> Not quite "concert", but may be of note... I'll be the guest of a national radio programme called "The music that i love". It's one hour long and 85% of that time is reserved for the mandolin music. There is also some speaking (interview-like), which you won't be able to understand, but you won't need an interpreter to listen to the music. So, if you are willing to take a listen, it starts at 16:00h New York time. Here is the link to the online version. Not quite sure whether it's available from outside Bulgaria, but i will try to record and upload the whole broadcast later.
> 
> Best,
> Plamen


Here it is at last.
Click on the link, don't mind the bulgarian letters, just type in the code and click the button on the right.

To point out some moments:

It starts at 1:02 with the Tarantella del Diavolo, which we recorded almost 10 years ago.

5:41 Walpurgis Night performed by the big mandolin orchestra, that i was member of in 1986. I was 10 y/o then. There is a kind of a problem with this recording - it "jumps" forward in the begining, but i think there are just few seconds lost. Worth listening for the people involved in the orchestral music.

11:03 Butch Baldassari tribute - La Coranto from the Cantabile CD.

15:31 Die Zufriedenheit W.A. Mozart Caterina Lichtenberg on the mandolin.

24:21 Beethoven Adagio

34:33 A song called "Mandolin" (I think by Debussy, but i'm not quite sure)

38:48 O, pato - Trio Delicado (mandolin, guitar and charango)

43:38 Fuga y Misterio - A. Piazzola - Trio Delicado

49:23 It starts with the original soundtrack from the movie Captain Corelli's Mandolin and at 50:20 it goes further with our interpretation of the main themes of the soundtrack.

54:33 REM Daysleeper

56:32 La Vergine Degli Angeli from Carlo Aonzo's recording Serenata

I think it was good for making the mandolin music more popular in Bulgaria. It is indeed a national radio station covering all the territory. The show was broadcasted on Sunday (although between 23:00h and 24:00h).

I was telling about the mandolin, the mandolin music, about some famous mandolin performers and composers who have written pieces for mandolin. I mentioned also about the Mandolin Cafe and i was forced also to tell something about myself as a person.

Best,
Plamen

----------


## vkioulaphides

> ... i was forced also to tell something about myself as a person.


Presumably only because you are such an _interesting_ person!  :Wink: 

Thanks for posting this, Plami. It's a true pleasure to see the mandolin culture develop all across the world.

Cheers,

Victor

----------


## Stefano

Hi Plamen
thanks for sharing this nice radio programme.

Compliments also for the music selection.

Stefano

----------


## Alex Timmerman

Hi Plamen, 

Great programme indeed and very good to bring our instrument like this under the attention of many!


Cheers,

Alex.

----------


## margora

The Providence Mandolin Orchestra will give a benefit concert for the Rhode Island Food Bank at St. Paul’s Parish Hall, 50 Park Place, Pawtucket RI, on Sunday June 7, at 4 PM.  The program will include the mandolin orchestra version of Victor Kioulaphides’ “Hues” (originally written for the Baltimore Mandolin Quartet); and also, in honor of Butch Baldassari, a fiddle tune (“Two Gals from Galax”) that he arranged for the PMO some time ago.  Other music on the program by Astor Piazzolla, Walter Carter, Larry Unger, Robert Schulz, Jurgen Andriessen, Karl Jenkins, Owen Hartford, and the well-known classical composer Freddy de Mercurio (“Bohemian Rhapsody”).  Admission is $10.00 or donation of non-perishable food.

----------


## vkioulaphides

I am pleased and honored that my music will be used on such an occasion. Such an event is in fact one of the noblest applications of the much maligned (and generally misunderstood) ideal of _Gebrauchsmusik_, to which I heartily subscribe. 

I also hasten to add that my original (i.e. _quartetto romantico_) score has been greatly enhanced by the mandoloncello and chitarrone/bass parts, provided by my dear friend and colleague *Alex Timmerman*, to whom much credit for the orchestral version of this score is due.

Have a great show, PMO!

Cheers,

Victor

----------


## John Goodin

Re: the PMO's upcoming concert. I was pleased to see Larry Unger's name listed as a composer in Bob's message. I assumed that someone had arranged one or more of Larry's excellent tunes for mando orchestra but I just heard from Larry that he has written a piece. 

Bob, is there any description you can give of Larry's piece? Good luck with your concert.

John G.

----------


## Jim Garber

For those in the Westchester, NY area: 

Free concert Sunday, June 7 at the John C Hart (Yorktown) Public Library featuring Tamara Volskaya, domra and Anatoliy Trofimov, bayan

Sponsored by Friends of the Library, concerts begin at 2:00 PM. and are free to all area residents. Doors open at 1:45; first come, first seated.

Directions

Tamara's Web site

----------


## margora

"Bob, is there any description you can give of Larry's piece? Good luck with your concert."

It is an original composition (to the best of my knowledge), "Lucky Penny", klezmer/Middle Eastern, modal.  I believe that Larry orchestrated it.

----------


## Sinclair Baldassari

Hope this went well...sounds like an exciting repertoire...keep mandolin orchestras alive and kicking!

----------


## Sinclair Baldassari

Would love to hear the Mercurio and Baldassari pieces...what did you do of Walter Carter's?

----------


## margora

"Hope this went well...sounds like an exciting repertoire...keep mandolin orchestras alive and kicking! Would love to hear the Mercurio and Baldassari pieces...what did you do of Walter Carter's?"

Hi Sinclair,

The concert went very well, thank you for asking.  We had a good turnout and raised a nice sum + food for the Rhode Island Food Bank.   The Baldassari piece is Butch's arrangement of "Two Gals from Galax" which the PMO has played many times; the Carter is "Soldier's Joy", which we have also performed many times.  There's a performance of our version of "Bohemian Rhapsody" up on youtube, search on "Providence Mandolin Orchestra".

----------


## John Goodin

I'm very pleased that I'll be able to rejoin my old friends in the LMO on Sunday for a concert in the beautiful church at St. Meinrad Archabbey. Here's a quote from the St. Meinrad website:

"The Louisville Mandolin Orchestra will give a free concert on Sunday, June 14, at 3 p.m. CDT at Saint Meinrad Archabbey, St. Meinrad, IN. The concert will be held in the Archabbey Church and is open to the public.

The program will include Harp Concerto by Handel, Trio in D by Cedronio, Sonata #3 by Roeser, Primi Racconti by de Siati, Benvenuto by Kok, Jota by Granados and Tafelmusik by Wolki."

If you are in southern Indiana Sunday afternoon drop on by. It's free.

John G.

----------


## margora

My wife and I just returned from hearing the Boston Early Music Festival Chamber Ensemble perform Vivaldi's RV425 with Paul O'Dette playing the solo part on mandolino.  He used a six-course instrument and plucked it with right hand fingers.  As one would expect, the performance was technically perfect and beautifully expressive.  All the fast stuff -- and very fast it was indeed -- was played thumb-index.  Elsewhere on the program he was playing (a massively large) theorbo, so the contrast with the (very) tiny mandolino was visually amusing.  The instrument projected extremely well above the rest of the group -- this was at the New England Conservatory's Jordan Hall, a great venue for plucked strings.  The BEMF group is one of the world's best period bands and they certainly played like it tonight.  When the Vilvaldi was done O'Dette held the instrument high for everyone to see and the crowd gave out a collective roar of appreciation.  Also on the program was a truly spectacular Branderburg #5.

----------


## eightmoremiles

As a followup to John Goodin's post, I must point out that John very modestly neglected to mention his contributions to the LMO concert at St. Meinrad's. Two of the pieces performed were from his hand: old favorite "Shakertown"; and a new piece which premiered in front of a large and very enthusiastic crowd, "Last Call at Hawley-Cooke". The latter commemorates the closing of a wonderful independent bookstore in the Louisville area.
In addition to playing with the LMO, John also participated in that weekend's recording project, which should soon bear fruit as the next LMO CD release, hopefully available at the CMSA in Dayton.

----------


## joebrent

Several very different concerts in the next month and a half:

*Wednesday, September 23, 8:30pm at Luca Lounge with Andi Rae Healy.*
220 Avenue B, New York, NY 10009

Andi is a country/rock singer/songwriter, and a really great performer. It'll just be the two of us, and I'll be playing Pähkinä (the new mandolin's name, it's Finnish for 'nut' since she has a walnut top). You can check out Andi's CD here.

*Sunday, October 4th, 3:00pm at Madison Avenue Presbyterian Church with Bridget Kibbey.*
921 Madison Ave., New York, NY 10021

This will be our first real recital together since the Carnegie thing happened, and we're officially debuting a lot of new material (technically, we have a community outreach for Carnegie on the 2nd, but that doesn't count). The program will include:

Bach, J.S.: _Sonata in Eb BWV 1031_
1. Allegro moderato
2. Siciliana
3. Allegro

Takemitsu, Toru: _Toward the Sea III_

Beaser, Robert: _Mountain Songs_
1. Barbara Allen
2. The House
3. He's Gone Away
4. Hush You Bye

The Flaming Lips: _Slow Motion_ and _Race For The Prize_
     arr. Joseph Brent

Kibbey/Traditional: _Unrequiet/Development/Templehouse Reel/Montain Road_
     arr. Kibbey 

De Falla, Manuel: _Siete canciones populares espanoles_
     arr. Bridget Kibbey and Joseph Brent

Henze, Hans Werner: _Carillon, Recitatif, Masque_
     with Oren Fader, guitar

Oren is a dear friend of ours, and a professor of guitar at Manhattan School of Music. With Bridget teaching at Juilliard, that brings together the triumvirate of New York conservatories on one stage! This is a great chance to hear the new Grand Concert mandolin in the context Brian designed her for.

*Sunday, October 11th, 6:00pm at Good Shepherd Catholic Church*
1950 Batchelder St., Brooklyn, NY 11229

Solo recital, I'll be doing a set of solo mandolin works, and then will be joined by Eddy Khaimovich on bass and Ken Robinson on clarinet for a jazz set featuring an arrangement of a Piazzolla piece by me and originals by Eddy and Ken. Eddy, by the way, is the son of Lev Khaimovich, mandolin professor at The Samuel Rubin Municipal Conservatory at Beer-Sheva, Israel, and teacher to Avi Avital, Alon Sariel, Jacob Reuven, and Tom Cohen, among many others. 

*Thursday, October 29th, 8:00pm at Mannes*
150 W 85th St., New York, NY 10024

My first faculty recital. There's a Facebook group for this event right here. Bridget will be out of town so I'm playing this one with the amazing Megan Levin on harp. Program is as follows:

Munier, Carlo: _Capriccio spagnuolo_

The Flaming Lips: _Race For the Prize_  and _Slow Motion_ (arr. Joseph Brent)

Calandrillo, Shannon: _Still: in August my garden grew_

Loeb, David: _Caprices for mandolin solo_
     1. Lento
     2. Allegro assai
     3. Grazioso
     4. Moderato
     5. Allegro
     6. Lento
     7. Grave
     8. Poco scherzando
     9. Calmo
     10. Presto
     11. Moderato

Bach, J. S.: _Sonata in Eb BWV 1031_ (with Megan Levin, harp)
1. Allegro moderato
2. Siciliana
3. Allegro

Takemitsu, Toru: _Toward the Sea III_ (with Megan Levin, harp)

Kioulaphides, Victor: _De Grote Markt_

*Sunday, November 8th, 9:00pm at Rockwood Music Hall with Matt Hinkley*
196 Allen St., New York City 10002

Straight ahead rock and roll, man. I'll probably be on electric for this one. Matt is one of the most talented guitarists on the New York scene right now; he's been doing shows and session work for a while but he's just now starting to get his own thing together. Pick up his debut CD here.

----------


## margora

The Providence Mandolin Orchestra will give a joint concert with the JugendZupfOrchester NRW at the Newman Congregational Church, 100 Newman Avenue, Rumford RI, on Monday, October 12, at 7:30 PM.  Under the direction of Dr. Christian de Witt, the JZO NRW is made up of the best young mandolin, guitar, and bass players in the state of North Rhine, Westphalia, Germany, so the concert promises to be a very special event.  The PMO's portion of the program will include works by Antonio Carlos Jobim, Owen Hartford, and Lennon-McCartney.  The JZO NRW will perform works by Eduardo Angulo, Yasuo Kuwahara, and two pieces written for them by John McGann and Th. Allen Levines.  Together the ensembles will play "Song of Japanese Autumn" by Yasuo Kuwahara, and the soloist will be Annika Luckebergfeld.  General admission is $10, $5 for students, proceeds to benefit the Newman Church Bread of Life Food Pantry and Newman Music Fund.

----------


## vkioulaphides

I am always delighted with, and full of admiration for all the wonderful collaborations with international plucked ensembles that the PMO has been able to pull off-- no small feat, and (I suspect) largely thanks to the efforts of the tireless and creative Prof. Margo himself.  :Wink: 

Cheers to one and all,

Victor

----------


## margora

"...no small feat, and (I suspect) largely thanks to the efforts of the tireless and creative Prof. Margo himself." 

Well, I can't take credit for this one.  This is Mark Davis and Josh Bell, with the always able and tireless assistance of Beverly Davis.

----------


## margora

The Providence Mandolin Orchestra will give a concert this Sunday at 3 PM at the Central Baptist Church, 2 Union St, in Norwich CT.  The program will feature the mandolin orchestra version of Victor Kioulaphides' "Hues of Dusk" as well as works by Mark Davis (The Cat in Springtime), Owen Hartford (Grooves #1 and #2), Antonio Carlos Jobim (Garoto, Caminho de Pedra, and Stone Flower), Annette Kruisbrink (Dreamtime), Lennon-McCartney (Penny Lane, I am the Walrus), Astor Piazzolla (Libertango), and Robert Schultz (Variations on Kemp's Jig and A Lament for the Death of Polite Language).  Admission is free.

----------


## vkioulaphides

I am delighted (once again) with the "mileage" my *Hues of Dusk* have gotten. Written originally for _quartetto romantico_ instrumentation (for the Baltimore Mandolin Quartet), it was arranged --rather fortuitously-- for plucked _orchestra_ at the suggestion of my dear friend Alex Timmerman. "His" version, then, got around like I had never expected, or dreamed of. This past summer, yet another, _third_ "reincarnation" of the piece (this time for guitar and _bowed_ strings) was premiered at the festival run by New Jersey chapter of the American String Teachers' Association. In fact, I just listened to this latest version on a recording by an admirable, student group. All of which, of course, leaves this composer delighted, bemused, and smiling.  :Smile: 

Three cheers for the PMO! I look forward to hearing you all again soon.

Victor

----------


## vkioulaphides

Yesterday evening I had the rare pleasure and privilege to attend a truly SPECTACULAR recital by our own *Joe Brent* at the Mannes College of Music, where he is a member of our illustrious faculty. Much of the program consisted of works for unaccompanied mandolin; the rest involved harp-- also as played by a WONDERFUL young harpist!

Many --_too_ many!  :Mad: -- performers on stage nowadays play from the _wrist_ down; Joe is one of the precious few who play from the _heart_. Beyond his formidable skill and virtuosity, one cannot fail to notice his excellent communication with the audience, and his endearing stage presence that makes it clear from the get-go that he is there to _share_, not just to hurl a torrent of notes _at_ the audience-- another common sin on today's concert stage.

On another note --no pun intended  :Wink: -- I have never, NEVER heard a mandolin so magically "sympathetic" to the resonance of the harp as the one Joe plays. What perfect blend! I must therefore also voice my warmest and most enthusiastic congratulations to Brian Dean, whose creature that mandolin is. 

There _was_, on the other hand, some music by a certain morally and aesthetically suspect Greek composer on the program...  :Laughing: 

Three-times-three cheers to Joe, his harpist, and Brian!

Victor

----------


## Alex Timmerman

Hi Victor,

This concert report sounds great! I would have loved to be there. 
Well, most certainly a wish for the (near) future...
Indeed cheers to Joe, Brian, you Victor, and all others involved!


Best,

Alex

----------


## joebrent

Thanks as always for the kind words, Vittorio -- I think your piece worked well presented just after _Toward the Sea_, and just before _All the Single Ladies_, having both Takemitsu's impressionistic tone coloring and Beyoncé's bootyliciousness.

----------


## vkioulaphides

Between Takemitsu and Beyoncé... why, I can think of no better place to be!  :Redface: 

I will also henceforth claim a modicum of bootyliciousness myself er... I mean, for my _music_, that is.  :Laughing: 

It's a truly, _meaningfully_ successful concert that leaves its audience *happy*.

Cheers,

Victor

----------


## Richard Walz

I'm not sure if this will be a concert of 'note' but it will be a concert of 'notes', lots of them  :Smile: . I'll be in Minnesota during thanksgiving week (22-30th of Nov), giving a mandolin recital (with piano) on the night of the 28th. For anyone who just might be in the area (Milacs, Brainard area : Aitkin, Minn.), feel free to drop by, I'll try not to disappoint you.  I'll be giving the maiden performance on a new instrument by Daniel Larson (Embergher model this time) and the repertoire will include a piece or two by Ranieri. 

Contact me privately for details but the program will include a sonata by Bortolazzi, another by Mendelssohn (his 1st sonata in F, 1820 for violin and piano which is perhaps even better suited for the mandolin), short pieces by Mezzacapo, Calace, Ranieri, Delhaye and Kaufmann.

Richard

----------


## jblanchard

In yesterday's "2009 CMSA Convention" thread, John Goodin wrote:  "Maybe someone could pdf (is that a verb?) the programs and post them in the Mandolin Concerts of Note thread so everyone can see the cool variety of music that was played at the two main concerts?"  I've never posted an attachment before, but I'll try...

The only substitution to these programs was that on 30 Oct Marilynn Mair and Bob Martel played "Sky-Colored Lake" instead of Calace's "Preludio XIV."

Jim Blanchard

----------


## joebrent

On December 3rd, I'll be playing a new piece for mandolin and violin called "The Moon In The Sand" by Jen Curtis at The Tank, 354 West 45th Street btw 8/9 Ave. Jen is the extraordinary violinist for the International Contemporary Ensemble, as well as the violinist and founder of the Tres Americas Ensemble with which we just traveled to Peru. As you'll see, she's a heckuva composer as well. ICE does podcasts for all their concerts, you can see the preview for this one here:

http://www.iceorg.org/icecast/2009/1...ennifer-curtis

She's given me permission to disseminate the piece here, as soon as we're done editing it I'll post a pdf.

----------


## margora

The Providence Mandolin Orchestra is pleased to announce the following concert:

The Providence Mandolin Orchestra
Mark Davis, Music Director

Goff Memorial Hall
124 Bay State Road
Rehoboth MA
Saturday, December 5, 7:30 PM

“A Day in the Life of a City”

I.

DAWN:

The City Awakens*                                           Emiel Stopler

MORNING:

Grooves #1                                                     Owen Hartford
Penny Lane                                                     Lennon/McCartney	        
Lament for Kosovo                                            Betty Beath
A Day in the Life                                               Lennon/McCartney

II.

AFTERNOON:

Grooves #2                                                      Owen Hartford
I Am the Walrus                                                Lennon/McCartney
Garoto                                                            Antonio Carlos Jobim

EVENING:

Hues of Dusk                                                    Victor Kioulaphides
Stone Flower                                                    Antonio Carlos Jobim
Dreamtime                                                        Annette Kruisbrink

*World Premiere

Program Notes by Robert A. Margo

	The Providence Mandolin Orchestra is pleased to present its latest program featuring original and arranged music for mandolin ensemble.  Our program evokes the sights, sounds, work, and play of a single day in the life of a city.

	Dawn arrives with “The City Awakens”, a world premiere performance of a new work dedicated to the PMO by the Dutch composer Emiel Stopler, mixing pop melodies and harmonies set against a minimalist rhythmic backdrop.   The morning’s hustle and bustle is invoked by Owen Hartford’s infectious “Grooves #1” and the Beatles’ classics, “Penny Lane” and “A Day in the Life”.   Sometime in the morning the pace slows and thoughts turn to the wider world.  An Australian composer with a large catalog of chamber and orchestral works, Betty Beath’s, “Lament for Kosovo” was written at “a time when the tragic events taking place in what was previously Yugoslavia were constantly before us in graphic images … ‘Lament for Kosovo’ expresses sorrow for the suffering of all innocent people caught up in war and destruction.”    

	By early afternoon people have embraced their routine with a rock-steady pulse echoed by Owen Hartford’s “Grooves #2”.  Mid-afternoon time slows again and minds begin to wander; strange thoughts come in and out of focus and identities blur – “I am he as you are he as you are me as we are all together” is how the voice of  “I am the Walrus” sums it up.   As the sun begins to set the evening’s possibilities come to the fore, feelings crystallized in “Garoto”, a sultry choro by the great Brazilian composer, Antonio Carlos Jobim.   Victor Kioulaphides’ spare and elegant work was inspired by his daily walk home “past the Museum of Natural History, across Central Park, still immersed in the hues of early dusk, out of the park by the Metropolitan Museum, lazily strolling down the hill to the cozy neighborhood of Yorkville by the East River”.   Originally written for the Baltimore Mandolin Quartet, the PMO performs “Hues of Dusk” in an expanded arrangement for mandolin orchestra by Alex Timmerman.

	No city should be without a party.  Jobim’s “Stone Flower” jumbles unusual harmonies and angular melodies against the sinuous “baiao” rhythm of northeastern Brazil.   Tired but happy our city tumbles into bed.  A noted composer of solo and chamber works for plucked strings, Annette Kruisbrink’s “Dreamtime” represents a “fusion of dreams …  [on] the one hand there are the hurried Western people who do not consider dreams … as important … [then] there is the Aboriginals’ world in which dreams are directly connected with life and the hereafter[.]” 

	The Providence Mandolin Orchestra was founded by the late Hibbard Perry in 1971.  Since then, it has become one of the leading American mandolin ensembles, with regular appearances throughout the Eastern United States, Canada, and Western Europe.   The Providence Mandolin Orchestra is under the direction of Mark Davis.  Mr. Davis pursues an active career as a solo and ensemble performer, educator, and conductor.

The Providence Mandolin Orchestra

Director: Mark Davis
First Mandolin: Joshua Bell (concertmaster), Michael Cappelli, Yvette Cote, Duane Golomb, Chang Lee, Robert Margo
Second Mandolin: Lynne Bell, Christine Chito, Owen Hartford, Paul Wilde
Mandola:  Mack Johnston, Gayle Raposa
Mandocello: Dan Moore, Matt Synder
Classical Guitar: Beverly Davis, John Dennewitz, Sylvie Harris
Bass: Bob Asprinio

Visit the website of the Providence Mandolin Orchestra to learn more about the mandolin and its music: www.mandolin-orchestra.org.

----------


## Travis Finch

Hey everybody,

For those in the London area (I'm sure you are all few and far between...), I'll be performing George Crumb's 'Ancient Voices of Children' with the Guildhall New Music Ensemble this Saturday at the Barbican. It is going to be part of the 'Total Immersion: George Crumb' program. 

More info can be found here

We were lucky enough to have George Crumb himself stop by a rehearsal the other day...what a nice guy! He was very helpful and we got some great performance advice from him...fantastic stuff!

So, if you're in the area and looking for something to do on Saturday, come check it out.

----------


## vkioulaphides

Best of luck, Travis! 

Indeed, everyone I know who has worked with George Crumb directly and met him personally --alas, I have not-- has always remarked what a warm, affable person he is. And what a TERRIFIC score that is! 

(Now... where's that green-with-envy emoticon, for me to tell you how much I'd LOVE to be there in person?)

Cheers,

Victor

----------


## Travis Finch

As always Victor, your kind words are very welcome, thanks for the support.  :Smile:  

I just got in from the concert and am happy to report that all went very well. 

As a bonus, we were recorded by the BBC and it will be broadcast on Boxing Day (Dec. 26th) on BBC Radio 3's 'Hear and Now' program.

Hopefully, the link will work in all regions.

Travis

----------


## margora

Here is a review of the PMO concert last Saturday night published in an on-line Rhode Island art's journal:

"If you missed the Providence Mandolin Orchestra's recent concert at Goff Hall, you missed a local treasure. The internationally appreciated PMO is a unique musical delight.

Goff Memorial Hall, when not at its day job as part of the Rehoboth Town Library, doubles as a Country Western dance hall – and it just so happens to be an acoustic wonderland for mandolin orchestra. After songs end, a little tail of resonance wags in the air. The effect was ideally suited for the powerful musical piece called "Lament for Kosovo." At song's end, conductor Mark Davis remains frozen in the fetal self-hug of his final cut-off while the musical residue evaporates, and the audience remains silent, as if stunned. 	


At this concert, the PMO establishes how nimbly a mandolin orchestra can mix the sweet sound of baroque chamber music with the haunting quality of Celtic instrumental airs or the bright timbre and progressive layering of multi-track, 12-string guitar. And for such an assortment of small, plucky instruments, the PMO spans an amazing dynamic range. In a section of Owen Hartford's rolling "Grooves #1," Davis takes the mandolins from crisp, plucked-out half-notes that evoke celestial harps to sparse tings of mandolin sprinkled on air, to a high, ringing ensemble swell.

	Featuring music from diverse international cities, the program, entitled "A Day in the Life of a City," showcases the vital, contemporary music scene centered around composition for mandolin orchestra -- outside the U.S., that is. The opening song, "The City Awakens," was written by Dutch composer Emiel Stopler specifically for Providence Mandolin Orchestra. A bright, pleasant opener accented by soft, rhythmic guitar tapping, the song falls into an easy groove of call and response between guitar and mandolin. But before long, like dawn's mercurial awakenings, the feel switches to a beat so jaunty it sets bassist Bob Asprinio to bobbing.

Another piece written expressly for mandolin orchestra, Betty Beath's richly emotional "Lament for Kosovo," takes full advantage of the nuanced voicings to spin a narrative of moods. From underneath the guitars' soft, sweet melody a bass section plods out minor, Slavic-sounding scales. At one point, the mandolins scuttle down the scales like filmic violins for a scene in which someone, perhaps a caped anti-hero, breezes down a series of staircases. The piece features a painful caesura – it seems no one breathes -- until guitars tip-toe into the stillness, soft and almost heartbreaking.

But in many other pieces, the music has an air of light whimsy. "Dreamtime," a capricious piece by another Dutch composer Annette Kruisbrink, makes use of string areas beyond the mandolin's bridge and nut, where aggressive strokes scratch like claw-swipes from mischievous elves. The concert's fun numbers included intriguing arrangements of three Lennon/McCartney songs, starting with a "Penny Lane" that clipped along, mandolins voicing those well-known trumpet lines. 	

Songs from the Beatles' orchestral experimentation have signature moving bass lines that work well for the mandolin orchestra. Robert Margo's arrangements play with the complex dialogue (or elegant wrestling match) between bass and treble voicings. "I am the Walrus" ends with mandolins ascending ever-higher and bass descending ever-lower, as if towards heaven and hell.

	The various stringed voices are so well-articulated that the familiar nature of these Beatles songs only highlights the orchestra's versatility. For example, anyone familiar with the way "I am the Walrus" breaks into musical mayhem will be amazed at what excellent mayhem a group of nice mandolin-type instruments can make. And in "A Day in the Life," the crescendo of the "turn you on" section shows that a three-man bass section -- two mandocellos (Dan Moore, Matt Synder) and an upright bass (Asprinio) -- can pack a lot of umph. Margo's arrangements wrap clever humor in surprise packages, like sneaky chromatic runs, sprightly melodic ellipses, tantalizing pauses (and, I could swear, a humming of "ah"s in "A Day in the Life"). Also, the audience got to participate in "I am the Walrus" by singing "Oh!" whenever conductor Mark Davis jabbed his finger in the air.

Audiophiles, the PMO will be collecting some of their exciting new material this spring on a CD – but you haven't peaked until you hear this orchestra live in a resonant room."

----------


## Jim Garber

It has been awhile since anyone posted on this thread. I would think that there are at least a few of you who are playing somewhere.

Anyway, I did see that one of our denizens is lecturing in NJ at this event. Victor, would you like to give us more details?

----------


## Alex Timmerman

Hi all, 

In case you are in the neighborhood  :Grin: ...

I'd like to inform you about an upcomming concert. 
On Sunday 14 March *The Dutch Mandolin Chamber Orchestra Het CONSORT* will perform a varied concert programme in the Hervormde Church of Sleen in the lovely province Drente (The Netherlands). The Concert starts at 11.15 hours and the entrance is free!

The program contains works by John Craton, Wolfgang A. Mozart, Theodor Ritter, Franz Burkhart and Astor Piazzolla. From our own John Craton we will perform his *‘Danseries anciennes’* for mandolin orchestra. That will also be the first time we play this most excellent dance suite he composed for us in the Netherlands. As you perhaps remember we premièred the *‘Danseries anciennes’* on September 19th 2009 at a concert in the L’Eglise de Bancigny, in France. Here at the Youtube channe of 'OrchestradiMandolini' (*Part one*: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ek9pFoEYDJQ   and *Part two*: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3FYKZ...eature=related) you can find two videos of that performance.

The other works on this one hour programme include: 
the *Symphony No.23* (_Allegro - Andante - Presto_)  by *Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart* (Arr. A.T.), 
the *Romance* by *Theodor Ritter* for mandola and orchestra with *Ruth Rouw* on mandola, 
the *Toccata* by *Franz Burkhart* for mandolin orchestra (Arr. A.T.) 
and two compositions by 
*Astor Piazzolla*, his *Invierno Portena* -from the four seasons - 
and his *La Muerte del Angel* (both arr. by A.T.). 

You are all most welcome!


Best,

Alex

----------


## margora

Hi Alex,

A most interesting program!  Is the Burkhart the work originally for guitar duo?  The Piazzolla is on my agenda, too.  Are you planning on doing the other three seasons?

Bob Margo

----------


## Alex Timmerman

Hello Bob,

Yes, the Burkhart *Toccata* is originally composed for two guitars and a brilliant work in my opinion. I have allways loved and played it with my guitar duo partner and last year decided to arrange it for mandolin orchestra. We all like to perform it; the work is a very special item in the program with its A-B-A framework (don't know if that is the right term for it, but you know what I mean). Especially the B middle section is a very dramatic piece of music. Very intense.

Astor Piazzolla's music is of course abolutely fantastic to play (so many things are going on in the orchestra) ánd to listen too. I just finished arranging *Otono Porteno* and indeed all *Four Seasons* are scheduled for this Autumn to be performed at our concerts. As well as *Oblivion*, another beautiful composition by Piazzolla.

Best,

Alex.

----------


## MMDavis

Hello all,
I would like to inform you of Maestro Carlo Aonzo's upcoming activities in New England.  He will be performing three concerts, one in Connecticut, another in Providence, and the third in Boston, along with the brilliant young American fiddle/violin virtuoso Eden Macadam-Somer.  The two met at Carlo's LAST concert in Rhode Island, and quickly made plans to collaborate on his next tour.  They will be accompanied by Elena Buttiero, keyboards, and Larry Unger, guitar.
I have posted the info on the first two concerts to the Cafe calendar, but here are the quick details:
Friday, April 2nd, 7:30 PM. Recital at North Meadow House Concerts in Hampton, CT.  (this in our new music studio) Tickets $15; let me know if you plan to come.
Saturday, April 3rd.  Concert with the Providence Mandolin Orchestra at Wheeler Hall, 216 Hope St., Providence , RI.  Tickets $10.00 at the door.  Featuring: the Bach Double Concerto;  Last Call at Hawley-Cooke by John Goodin;  Ilawarra Dances by John Peterson;  Calace;  Munier;  Brand new compositions from both Eden M.-S. and Larry U.  Something for everybody!!!
On Sunday they are performing at Passim's Coffeehouse in Cambridge.  I do not have the info on this but you can probably get it from the Passim website.  
I'll post more program details later.
Mark

----------


## joebrent

Just got these pics back from the concert Bridget and I did last week at the Grace Rainey Rogers Auditorium in the Met Museum of Art. There were some dancers who choreographed a routine to our performance of Piazzolla's Cafe 1930. The whole event was reviewed here.

----------


## Alex Timmerman

Lovely photos, Joe. Thanks for sharing!

Greetings,

Alex

----------


## vkioulaphides

Bravo, Joe! Ah, SO fantastic to just sit back, and watch you "go places", as it were... I'm proud of you, my friend. Keep up the good work! 

Three cheers-- one for Joe, one for Bridget, and of course one for the _mandolin_ ;-)

Victor

----------


## MMDavis

Great work, Joe.  Wish we could have been there!

----------


## margora

The Providence Mandolin Orchestra is very pleased to present the following concert.  Tickets at the door.

THE PROVIDENCE MANDOLIN ORCHESTRA
Mark Davis, Director
With Special Guest Artists
Carlo Aonzo, Elena Buttiero, Eden Macadam-Somer, and Larry Unger
Wheeler Hall, 216 Hope St, Providence RI
April 3, 8 PM
“The Contemporary Baroque Folk Concert”

I.

The City Awakens                                                             Emiel Stopler

Ilawarra Dances*                                                               John Peterson

Dreamtime                                                                         Annette Kruisbrink
	The Providence Mandolin Orchestra

Fantasia Poetica                                                                 Raffaele Calace (1863-1934)

Capriccio Spagnuolo                                                          Carlo Munier (1859-1911)
	Carlo Aonzo, mandolin
	Elena Buttiero, piano

II.

Duo in A Major  (with continuo)                                       Emanuele Barbella
	Carlo Aonzo, mandolin
	Eden MacAdam-Somer, violin
	Elena Buttiero, harpsichord 

Concerto for Two Violins in D Minor, BWV 1043           J. S. Bach (1685-1750)
                 Vivace-Largo ma non tanto-Allegro
 	Carlo Aonzo, mandolin
	Eden MacAdam-Somer, violin
	The Providence Mandolin Orchestra

Last Call at Hawley-Clark                                                  John Goodin

The Lowdown Hoedown                                                    Larry Unger

Homeward Bound**                                                           Eden MacAdam-Somer
	Eden MacAdam-Somer, violin
	Larry Unger, guitar
	The Providence Mandolin Orchestra

*United States Premiere **World Premiere

The Providence Mandolin Orchestra is pleased to present its latest program, an eclectic mixture of baroque, classical, and folk sounds for mandolin ensemble, along with our special guest artists – Carlo Aonzo, Elena Buttiero, Eden MacAdam-Somer, and Larry Unger.

Our program opens with three original works for mandolin ensemble.  A new work dedicated to the PMO by the Dutch composer Emiel Stopler, “The City Awakens” mixes pop-infused melodies and harmonies against a pulsating minimalist backing.  Named after an aboriginal word meaning “high place by the sea”, John Peterson’s remarkable “Illawara Dances” evokes the breathtaking landscape of the coastal region of New South Wales with its undulating rhythms (13/8 and 11/8) and modal, Asian-inflected melodies.   The noted Dutch composer Annette Kruisbrink remarks that her “Dreamtime” represents “a fusion of dreams ... [on] the one hand there are the hurried Western people who do not consider dreams ... as important” as daily life while in “the Aboriginals’ world … dreams are directly connected with life and the hereafter[.]”

The late nineteenth and early twentieth centuries were the heyday of the classical Italian mandolin.  Raffaele Calace’s beautiful fantasy weaves a florid tapestry of melody between the mandolin and accompanying keyboard, while Carlo Munier’s caprice, perhaps his best known work, evokes the sight and sounds of Spain, filtered through Florentine eyes.  The Barbella work dates from the mandolin’s first period of widespread popularity in the late baroque.  The Bach, of course, is one of the masterworks of baroque music; in this performance adapted for plucked strings, one of the solo parts is played on mandolin and the other on the instrument for which it was written, the violin.

Our concert closes with three works drawing on folk influences.  John Goodin is a mandolinist and composer from Iowa.  “Last Call at Hawley-Clark” is a nostalgic waltz, a fond remembrance of good cheer at a favorite neighborhood watering ground.   Larry Unger’s “Lowdown Hoedown” brews up familiar, funky rhythms with exotic harmonies and scales from Eastern Europe while Eden 
MacAdam-Somer’s virtuosic “Homeward Bound” is fiddle-drenched mandolin ensemble music for the 21st century. 

Carlo Aonzo is one of the world’s leading mandolinists.   A student of Ugo Orlandi, Aonzo was the first prize winner of the “Vivaldi” prize of the 6th annual Vittorio Pitzianti National Mandolin Competition in Venice, Italy and of the 27th annual Walnut Valley National Mandolin Contest in Winfield, Kansas.  His recordings include the complete mandolin works of Paganini on period instruments, the complete works for mandolin of Antonio Vivaldi, and “Traversata” with guitarist Beppe Gambetta and mandolinist David Grisman.  His most recent recording, with harpsichordist Elena Buttiero, is “Fantasia Poetica,” featuring chamber works for mandolin from the early 20th century.

Elena Buttiero received her degree in piano from the Cuneo Conservatory.  She has performed throughout Italy and Europe, including Rome, Milan, Paris, and Cologne; and has recorded numerous programs for radio stations such as RAI, Radio Capodistria, and Norwegian National Radio.  Her performances on harp are featured on two CDs, “A Cheap Present” and “Continental Reel” with Birkin Tree.  Since 1990 she has been a piano instructor at the Scuola media ad indirizzo musicale in Savona, Italy.

At home in the worlds of both classical and popular music, Eden MacAdam-Somer is one of the most exciting and versatile young violinists and singers performing today. She has been a featured soloist with symphony and chamber orchestras, jazz and swing bands, bluegrass, DAWG and American folk groups. Eden is also well-versed in the music of other cultures, including Irish music, Eastern-European music, and European music from the Medieval and Renaissance periods.  Currently based in Boston, MacAdam-Somer holds degrees in music performance from the University of Houston and Rice University.

Larry Unger has been a full-time musician since 1984 and has presented a diverse range of musical performances across the United States, Europe, and Scandinavia. Unger has played with many top contra dance bands and has accompanied such fiddlers as Judy Hyman, Matt Glaser, and Lisa Schneckenburger. Larry’s original waltzes and fiddle tunes have been played and recorded by musicians around the world and can also be heard in the Ken Burns documentary, Our National Parks.   Unger performs in the band “Notorious” with Eden MacAdam-Somer.

The Providence Mandolin Orchestra was founded by the late Hibbard Perry in 1971.  Since then, it has become one of the leading American mandolin ensembles, with regular appearances throughout the eastern United States, Canada, and Western Europe.  The Orchestra is under the direction of Mark Davis.  Mr. Davis pursues an active career as a solo and ensemble performer, educator, and conductor.  The Providence Mandolin Orchestra gratefully acknowledges the support of the D’Addario Foundation.

Director: Mark Davis
First Mandolin: Joshua Bell (concertmaster), Michael Cappelli, Yvette Cote, Duane Golumb, Chang Lee 
Second Mandolin: Lynne Bell, Christine Chito, Owen Hartford, Paul Wilde  
Mandola: Mack Johnston, Robert Margo, Gayle Raposa
Mandocello: Dan Moore, Matt Snyder
Classical Guitar: Mark Armstrong, Beverly Davis, John Dennewitz, Sylvie Harris            
Bass: Bob Asprinio

Learn more about the mandolin and the PMO by visiting our website: www.mandolin-orchestra.org

----------


## Bruce Clausen

It's kinda far for me, but anyone near Portland Oregon might want to know about a concert this weekend with Brian Oberlin doing the Vivaldi Concerto in D (originally for lute), plus other material:


Sunday, March 28th at 7:00 p.m.
Brian Oberlin with the Starlight Symphony
Tigard United Methodist Church
9845 SW Walnut pl.
Tigard, OR 97223
Adults -$10
Seniors & Students - $7
18 and under - free

----------


## OregonMandolinOrchestra

(Hi Bruce - yes, the Starlight Symphony will be lovely this weekend - thank you!)  Also, coming up - just west of Portland in Hillsboro, Oregon, is the Oregon Mandolin Orchestra's debut performance on April 9th with Music Director Brian Oberlin.  (www.oregonmandolinorchestra.org)

Friday, April 9th at 8:00 p.m.
Oregon Mandolin Orchestra
Glenn & Viola Walters Cultural Arts Center
527 East Main Street
Hillsboro, OR 97124
(503) 615-3485
Tickets are $12 in advance/$14 at the door

----------


## John Goodin

I'm very pleased to see that the PMO is going to perform "Last Call at Hawley-Cooke" on April 3. I'm especially honored that it will be a small part of what looks like a great concert featuring some of my favorite musicians. I'm such a big fan of everything Carlo does and I especially love the CD of 18th century pieces he recorded with Elena Buttiero. I've had the great pleasure of playing music a few times with Larry Unger and he's been very inspiring to me as a writer of dance tunes. I haven't met Eden but I really like the Notorious CDs that she and Larry have recorded.

One small correction to Bob's always excellent program notes. "Last Call" is really an homage to the Hawley-Cooke Bookstores that were a reader's paradise in Louisville, KY for over 25 years. Many, many times I was there at the close of business. I may have visited a watering hole or two after that ....

John G.

----------


## margora

"One small correction to Bob's always excellent program notes. "Last Call" is really an homage to the Hawley-Cooke Bookstores that were a reader's paradise in Louisville, KY for over 25 years. Many, many times I was there at the close of business. I may have visited a watering hole or two after that ...."

OOPS!  I'll fix that, John, sorry!

----------


## John Goodin

Thanks Bob. I knew when I used that title that I was inviting that very logical assumption about what "Hawley-Cooke" might be. I'm sincerely honored to even have my piece performed on such a great program with such great performers. Thanks to you and Mark and the whole gang.

John G.

----------


## margora

"I'm sincerely honored to even have my piece performed on such a great program with such great performers."

Thanks, John.  "Last Call" is a truly lovely piece, very idiomatic and highly effective.  Other music directors take note -- you really should add this piece to your repertoire!

----------


## joebrent

On April 9th, Bridget and I are playing a concert with a special guest, Belgian guitar virtuoso Adrian Brogna. Concert is at Cinema Arts Center, 423 Park Ave., Huntington, NY at 8pm. 

Agocs, Kati: John Riley (3 min)
Bridget Kibbey, Harp

Henze, Hans Werner: (15 min)
1.	Carillon
2.	Recitatif
3.	Masque
Joseph Brent, Mandolin
Adrien Brogna, Guitar
Bridget Kibbey, Harp

Caplet, Andre: a lespagnol (4 min)
Bridget Kibbey, Harp

Falla, Manuel: Suite of Spanish Folksongs (13 min)
1.	Cancion
2.	Asturiana
3.	Jota
4.	Nana
5.	Polo
Joseph Brent, Mandolin
Bridget Kibbey, Harp

Jobim, Antonio (Arr. Roland Dyens) (4 min)
A Felicidade
Adrien Brogna, Guitar

Flaming Lips (arr. Joseph Brent): Slow Motion (3 min)
Joseph Brent, Mandolin

Bruce, David: Caja de Musica (8 min)
Bridget Kibbey, Harp

Templehouse Reel/Mountain Road, Arr. Kibbey (4 min)
Bridget Kibbey, Harp
Joseph Brent, Mandolin
Adrien Brogna, Guitar

----------


## MLT

> (Hi Bruce - yes, the Starlight Symphony will be lovely this weekend - thank you!)  Also, coming up - just west of Portland in Hillsboro, Oregon, is the Oregon Mandolin Orchestra's debut performance on April 9th with Music Director Brian Oberlin.  (www.oregonmandolinorchestra.org)
> 
> Friday, April 9th at 8:00 p.m.
> Oregon Mandolin Orchestra
> Glenn & Viola Walters Cultural Arts Center
> 527 East Main Street
> Hillsboro, OR 97124
> (503) 615-3485
> Tickets are $12 in advance/$14 at the door



The Oregon Mandolin Orchestra held their deput concert last night to a sold out (+ Standing Room Only) crowd.  The orchestra consists of eight members in the First section; seven  Members in the Second section; three Mandolas; two Mandochellos; two upright Basses; and  pianist.  In a word the show was great.  In talking with several people in the audience I found that many were intrigued by the concept of a mandolin orchestra--many having never heard a mandolin as more than a supporting instrument let alone a Mandocello or Mandola.

The audience was eased into the full force of an orchestra by the Conductor.  Brian (Oberlin) explained about Mandocello's and Mandola's then proceeded to play a short song to get the audience prepared by understanding the tone of a single mandolin.  This was followed by a duet of Mandolin and Full Bass; then a Quartet (Mandocello, Mandola, Mandolin1, Mandolin2, and a Bass).  This was followed by the full orchestra (23 members strong).  

The concert consisted of two sets of a wide variety of music (Classical, a little BG, Swing, a couple of Italian pieces, as well as a couple written by Brian Oberlin and Josh Fienberg (Upright Bass).  We were also treated to a couple of pieces performed some of the original members of the former Portland Mandolin Orchestra (I appologize--I did not get the name of the ensemble).

If you within commuting distance of Hillsboro, Oregon I would recomend you get tickets for the next show (June 25) now, before they sell out again.

----------


## KristinEliza

MLT-

Great!  What a wonderful concept developed to introduce the mandolin orchestra to the community!

I hope one day I may use this idea when I get an orchestra started in my community...

----------


## MLT

I feel that I should clarify.

I am not a part of the Oregon Mandolin Orchestra, I posted this as an audience member and fan.





> MLT-
> 
> Great!  What a wonderful concept developed to introduce the mandolin orchestra to the community!
> 
> I hope one day I may use this idea when I get an orchestra started in my community...

----------


## KristinEliza

Oh - that's fine MLT...still a wonderful concept...no mater who came up with it!

----------


## joebrent

This Sunday, Matt (PDQ's son) Schickele's new opera, _Marymere_, will premiere at Flushing Town Hall at 2pm. Free admission, brilliant mandolin part. For more info go to http://www.flushingtownhall.org/events/event.php?id=612

More opera news: Monday May 24 8pm at Alice Tully Hall, there will be a performance of Wolf-Ferrari's opera _Jewels of the Madonna_, which features a plucked string section including 4 mandolins and 6 guitars. Admission somewhat less free. For more info, go to http://www.grattacielo.org

Looking ahead, John Eaton (of 'pocket opera' fame) has written a piece for mandolin, harp, guitar, and soprano, which will debut at Symphony Space later this year (probably Decemberish). Bridget will be playing harp, so this will be an extra cool concert for me.

Speaking of the mand/gtr/harp trio, Avi has a new group called the Rainy Day Trio, featuring Sivan Magen on harp and Nadav Lev on guitar -- Nadav, of course, is also the guitarist in my new quartet. Not sure if they've done any gigs yet, but I look forward to hearing them!

Returning somewhat to the topic, my aforementioned new quartet featuring the aforementioned Mr Lev will be performing in Post Mills, VT at the Vermont School of Lutherie on May 8. You can hear sound samples of us playing here.

And finally, veering again away from complete classical-mandolin-relevancy, I'm playing in a Broadway show called _Everyday Rapture_ at the American Airlines Theatre through July. For more info, go to http://www.roundabouttheatre.org/aat

----------


## violmando

This past *Sunday, April 18, the Dayton Mandolin Orchestra* performed its spring concert at 3pm at Normandy Church in Centerville, Ohio with David Voyles conducting:

The Flying Wedge                  Kate Dolby
After Thoughts                      H. F. Odell
Evolution Rag                        Thomas Allen
Beatles Medley
   If I Fell                             arr. Jeff Dearinger
   Strawberry Fields                arr. Robert Margo
   Hey Mozart                        arr. James Kellaris
Easter Waltz                         John Goodin
Lovers Waltz                         Jay Unger
Kalamazoo Swag                    J. Kellaris
Modestie                              H. F. Odell
Silver Ripples                         Warren Dean
Sleepy Time Gal                     R. Whiting
Los Caballeros                       Howard Weeks
(When I'm 64--encore)           R. Foster

As you can see, it was a mix of the Golden Age of the Mandolin Orchestra, some of which we got from connections made at CMSA this year, and new compositions/arrangements for MO. *THANKS, Bob Margo & John Goodin!*  (James is one of ours)  We will be repeating this program for a private engagement next month and then adding to it for a performance on *MAY 23 in the Clifton Opera House in Clifton, Ohio.* THAT concert will be like stepping back in time; the hall is from the turn of the century and when we played there last time, it was a unique experience!
Also, it will be Dave's last turn as our conductor; he is retiring from us to do other things--more fishing and bassoon playing, perhaps.

Yvonne, mandocellist with the DMO

----------


## Pete Heady

[QUOTE=margora;782517]
Larry Unger has been a full-time musician since 1984 and has presented a diverse range of musical performances across the United States, Europe, and Scandinavia. Unger has played with many top contra dance bands and has accompanied such fiddlers as Judy Hyman, Matt Glaser, and Lisa Schneckenburger. Larry’s original waltzes and fiddle tunes have been played and recorded by musicians around the world and can also be heard in the Ken Burns documentary, Our National Parks. 

You are confusing Larry Unger with Jay Unger who does the Burns Documentaries.

----------


## violmando

My bad....the program just listed Unger and I put Jay with it. It had no first names at all. And I DO know Larry; I have his wonderful waltz/dance book. We actually played the two waltzes as a segue; they made a lovely pair. Several of the audience members said they thought that this was some of our best programming, I think because all the music was so well suited for our group. 1) Because most of it was written for the mandolin orchestra and 2) because it was well suited to the size and abilities of our 17 piece ensemble. 
Again, my apologies, Yvonne

----------


## Pete Heady

I would love to hear that 17 piece ensemble !

----------


## violmando

THANKS--we actually will have 20 when all are involved, but 2 are newbies, and one was unavailable: 6 mando Is, 6 mando IIs, 2 dolas, 2 cellos, 3 guitars, and a double bass. We are about half vintage instruments, I would say, mostly Gibson but we have a Lyon & Healy A style and a Larson-Stahl mandocello. Only one bowlback so far. We ARE unusual in that we allow folks to read TAB and 2 of our best players do. Dayton does not have a thriving mandolin studio as of yet; our concertmistress, Dottie Palsgrove, studied with Marilynn Mair and has taught classical mandolin, but Bluegrass is king here, so we are still an oddity. 
Yvonne

----------


## margora

"Larry Unger has been a full-time musician since 1984 and has presented a diverse range of musical performances across the United States, Europe, and Scandinavia. Unger has played with many top contra dance bands and has accompanied such fiddlers as Judy Hyman, Matt Glaser, and Lisa Schneckenburger. Larry’s original waltzes and fiddle tunes have been played and recorded by musicians around the world and can also be heard in the Ken Burns documentary, Our National Parks. 

You are confusing Larry Unger with Jay Unger who does the Burns Documentaries. "

Nope, I am not.   Please google Larry Unger, which will take you to his website and that of "Notorious", his band with Eden Macadam-Somer.  On the latter you will find it clearly stated that his music is featured in the Burn's documentary.

----------


## John Goodin

The Dutch mandolin orchestra Oni (Oni+ for this tour) will be performing in the U.S. over the next week or so. Their tour begins in Little Rock, AR on May 4 followed by performances in Ft. Worth (May 7), Dallas (May 8), and Denton, TX (May 9). 

This is billed as their "95th Anniversary Tour" and they will be performing a wide-ranging program that includes my own "Louisville Suite". I will attempt to attach a pdf of the program to this message which includes information about this oldest Dutch mandolin orchestra as well.

I'm very honored that they are playing my piece (Is it really over 20 years old? I'm afraid so.) and, thanks to some very generous sponsorship, I will be flying down to Texas next weekend to attend the Friday and Saturday concerts. I hope that any forum members who can make it to one of those concerts will stop and say hello.

Now, where did I put those boots?

John G.

----------


## vkioulaphides

How nice! Congratulations, John! (And, yes, the date-of-completion of our _compositions_ serves as cruel reminder of, *ahem*... _ours_, too ;-)

The venue is a bit out of my way, I must admit. Do enjoy your trip, and what promises to be an unforgettable performance.

Cheers for all,

Victor

----------


## John Goodin

Just a reminder: It's not too late to hear the marvelous ONI+ Dutch Mandolin Orchestra who are here in Texas this weekend. They gave a beautiful performance last night in Ft. Worth and they will be playing at Christ Episcopal Church in Dallas tonight, followed by a final concert in Denton, TX tomorrow at the First Presbyterian Church. Seven-thirty tonight and 6:00 tomorrow.

The program is very fun and interesting and the playing is a model of the "German" style and sound. I've been able to sample several beautiful mandolas and mandolins, Seifferts and Knorrs and others.

Please say hello if you are at the Dallas concert tonight. Now we are off for some sight-seeing ...

John G.

----------


## Alex Timmerman

Hi John,

Congrats to you; the ONI+ Mandolin Orchestra and all others involved! Nice to hear that they are all doing so well! 

Cheers, Alex.

----------


## John Goodin

Alex, I had the great pleasure of conveying your greetings to Cor and five more ONIs at the house we were sharing at around 1:00 a.m. Sunday morning after we returned from the concert in Dallas on Saturday night. They were all delighted to hear from you while they were so far from home. Earlier in the day we had enjoyed greetings from Keith Harris in the form of a text message sent to Nel's phone.

The Netherlands was certainly well represented by these talented and friendly musicians.

John G.

----------


## joebrent

A few upcoming concerts worth sharing -- 

September 11th, here in New York, my quartet is performing at 1pm as part of the city 9/11 Memorial in Union Square. I'll do some solo stuff, then some tunes with the full group.
September 18th is the date of the first Jalopy Workshop in Advanced Mandolin. Pretty excited about starting this one up; Jalopy is a great venue in Brooklyn that also runs a renowned music school right on the concert stage, and a lot of great students come from all over to study and jam. Call them at (718) 395-3214 if you're interested in coming.
September 25-26th I'll be doing 2 improv workshops and a solo concert as part of the Dumbo Arts Festival, on Fulton Landing in Brooklyn. Go to http://dumboartsfestival.com for a detailed event calendar. I'm debuting Victor Kioulaphides's wonderful new piece on this recital!
September 27th at Williamsburg Music Hall in Brooklyn there will be a memorial concert for my friend Dan Cho, who died recently in Switzerland while on tour. It's unannounced and subject to change, but more than likely this is the date and place. Time TBA, but should be posted here when it's confirmed. I'll be playing solo and then with Regina Spektor, along with many other great musical acts.
I'll be doing a South American tour with Regina in October. Dates announced so far include October 6-7 in Buenos Aires, Argentina, October 10 in São Paulo, Brazil, October 13 in Santiago, Chile, and October 16 in Mexico City. More dates possible, and it's looking like I'll be playing with Regina quite a lot in the future, so stay tuned. 
Finally, my Mannes faculty recital will be on October 29, at Mannes, at 8pm. This will be an interesting one, I'll be doing a chamber opera composed by Matt Schickele (yes, PDQ Bach's son), which we recently played at the Grand Teton Festival in Jackson Hole. It's a brilliant new work with a great mandolin part, and I think it's an important addition to the modern repertoire for mandolin.

PS: bonus! -- I'm in the midst of recording a CD of the solo mandolin music of David Loeb, a composition professor at Mannes. I've mentioned it here before, but he's written two sets of caprices for solo mandolin, plus duets for mand/gtr, mand/violin, and mand/bs. clarinet. We've lined up Oren Fader, Miranda Cuckson, and Josh Rubin to record with me. I couldn't be more excited about this project! Look for it to be released sometime early next year on Vienna Modern Masters.

----------


## Linda Binder

Bravo Joe!  That's a great variety of high quality projects!

----------


## Alex Timmerman

Hi Joe,
Looks great! All of it.

Best, Alex.

----------


## vkioulaphides

Great, Joe! I'll try to make it to Dumbo, if my own daily Exercise in Creative Madness does not get in the way...

And, by the way (as you surely know), Miranda is the daughter of fellow-composer _Robert_ Cuckson, whom you should _also_ interest in the many (and often hidden) charms of the mandolin— as played by _you_, of course ;-)

Cheers,

Victor

----------


## joebrent

Of course! -- a fair amount of musical talent in that family. Robert is a brilliant composer and theorist, and Miranda is something very special. I've played with her many times and am quite honored to be recording with her; she's really one of my favorite musicians.

----------


## vkioulaphides

Indeed, these connections are precious! I am currently "in conversation" (as the professional lingo would be) with that Famed-Concert-Hall-Inaugurated-by-Tchaikovsky ;-) where I have found a daughter of a Mannes chairperson, and also with that Famed-School-Founded-by-Albert-Gallatin, where I have found a former member of our faculty (and a Prince among Nice Guys, by the way). SO nice to "connect the dots"! That sort of artistic network enriches life immeasurably.

Only, geez... I wonder what _my_ daughter will have to go on, once she's "out there", so to speak... (Oh, noooooooooo... ;-)

Cheers,

Victor

----------


## margora

The Providence Mandolin Orchestra is pleased to present the following concert:

The Providence Mandolin Orchestra
Mark Davis, Director
Hampton Community Center 
178 Main Street, Hampton, CT
November 7, 2010, 4 PM

The City Awakens					             Emiel Stopler
Pavans and Galiards					William Byrd (1540-1623)
Grooves #1 and #2					Owen Hartford
East-West*						Stephen Lalor

(Intermission)

I am the Walrus						Lennon-McCartney
A Day at the Circus					Richard Charlton
Libertango						Astor Piazzolla (1921-1992)
Homeward Bound					             Eden MacAdam-Somer
An der Weige						Edvard Grieg (1843-1907)  
*United States Premiere

Program Notes by Robert A. Margo

The Providence Mandolin Orchestra is pleased to present its latest program featuring original and arranged music for mandolin ensemble.  Our program evokes the sights, sounds, work, and play of a single day in the life of a city.

Day arrives with “The City Awakens” by the Dutch composer Emiel Stopler.  Written for the PMO, “City” sets pop melodies and harmonies against a rhythmic background inspired by minimalism.    We then make a quick stop at the local museum, which happens to have a fine collection of Renaissance art, whose mysteries we ponder while listening on our IPOD to a set of dances by the Elizabethan composer William Byrd, originally for keyboard.   The day’s hustle and bustle continues with two infectious pieces by the PMO’s resident composer, Owen Hartford, “Grooves #1 and #2”.   Lunch is eaten on the run, at the felafel stand – a marriage of diverse influences, evoked by the exotic scales and harmonies of “East-West” by the Australian composer Stephen Lalor.

By mid-afternoon time slows and minds begin to wander; strange thoughts come in and out of focus and identities blur – “I am he as you are he as you are me as we are all together” as the anonymous voice of “I am the Walrus” puts it.   On our way home from work we stop to visit the circus, which happens to be in town.  Written by Australian Richard Charlton, a prolific and inspired composer for plucked strings, the four movements of “A Day in the Circus” evoke memories of a simpler time but are thoroughly modern in musical language.   

Every city needs its parties with laughter and dancing. There is no dance more sensuous than the tango, and no greater tanguero than the Argentine master Astor Piazzolla whose “Libertango” is performed in a brisk arrangement by Alex Timmerman.   Tired and happy, we head home to the sounds of Eden MacAdam-Somer’’s virtuosic “Homeward Bound”, fiddle-drenched mandolin music for the 21st century.  Our day ends with a soft, sweet lullaby, an arrangement of Grieg’s “An der Wiege”.

The Providence Mandolin Orchestra was founded by the late Hibbard Perry in 1971.  Since then, it has become one of the leading American mandolin ensembles, with regular appearances throughout the eastern United States, Canada, and Western Europe.  The Orchestra is under the direction of Mark Davis.  Mr. Davis pursues an active career as a solo and ensemble performer, educator, and conductor.  The Providence Mandolin Orchestra gratefully acknowledges the support of the D’Addario Foundation.

Director: Mark Davis
First Mandolin: Joshua Bell (concertmaster), Michael Cappelli, Yvette Cote, Duane Golumb, Chang Lee 
Second Mandolin: Lynne Bell, Christine Chito, Owen Hartford, Paul Wilde  
Mandola: Mark Chouke, Mack Johnston, Robert Margo, Gayle Raposa
Mandocello: Dan Moore, Matt Synder
Classical Guitar: Beverly Davis, John Dennewitz, Sylvie Harris            
Bass: Bob Asprinio

Learn more about the mandolin and the PMO by visiting our website: www.mandolin-orchestra.org

----------


## joebrent

My second faculty recital at Mannes will be this Friday, Oct. 29, at 8pm in the Mannes Concert Hall. Instead of a standard recital, though, we're doing a semi-staged version of the wonderful Matt Schickele chamber opera 'Marymere' that we recently did in Jackson Hole, WY. Very excited, it's such a beautiful work, expertly mixing folk and classical influences (Matt is PDQ Bach's son, as well as the founder and leader of the M Shanghai String Band), with a really prominent role for the mandolin. Plus, Regina had me singing with her so Matt figured if it was ok for her... I get _way_ more nervous about singing in front of people than playing, so try not to laugh too hard...! 

More news: since the South America tour ended, I recorded an EP with Andi Rae Healy, the best bit you can hear below from her tune 'Move Me'. Also recorded a cover, with Bryan Dunn and friends, of Tom Petty's 'Christmas All Over Again' for a benefit CD due for release in a little bit. Also have the third and final recording session for the epic music-of-David-Loeb CD on Saturday. This time we're doing the duo for vln/mand and bass clarinet/mand, with Miranda Cuckson and Josh Rubin, respectively. Look for the album to be released late this year or early next year.

----------


## Alex Timmerman

Hi all,

Just for fun, yesterday evening our MUZERIE Youth Guitar Orchestra participated in the music school's 'Winter concert'. 39 young guitarists (from 6 up to c.12 years old) and Pijke, being the one and only mandolinist. I asked him whether he liked it to be the only mandolinist in the ensemble and he replied with that he was OK and liked it to be 'special'.  :Smile: 
A good attitude for a young mandolinist I would say...


It was great fun and they all did a great job!

Alex.

----------


## vkioulaphides

Bravo to Pijke, and to all the assorted guitarists! (By remarkable coincidence, roughly at the same time of your concert, Alex, my own, multi-guitar *Berceuse* was being performed at Kean University, in New Jersey. TERRIFIC!)

All of which disproves the usual warning about "too much of a good thing". If _one_ plucked instrument is lovely to listen to, then _many_ of them must simply be... lovelier yet!  :Wink: 

Cheers,

Victor

----------


## MLT

The Oregon Mandolin Orchestra will be performing their Winter Holiday Concert on Friday, December 17th:

Glenn & Viola Walters Cultural Center 
527 East Main street
Hillsboro, Oregon
(503) 615-3485

Directed by:  Brian Oberlin 
Special Guests: Bruce Clausen on guitar and mandolin from Vancouver B.C. 
                      bass+mandolin

This the final concert of the Oregon Mandolin Orchestra's inaugural year, and what an amazingly successful first year it's been! The twenty-five member ensemble has performed a wide range of orchestra music, from classic to pops, Brazilian Choro to Broadway show tunes, and Mexican anthems to Italian love songs. 

And now we offer this concert of cheery and festive tunes selected for the holiday season. Make plans now to join us.

Visit OMO's website at www.oregonmandolinorchestra.com

----------


## vkioulaphides

Greetings, one and all. By way of cordial invitation:

New York Mandolin Ensemble
January 9, 2011 at 2pm
Lenox Hill Neighborhood House Auditorium
331 East 70th Street
New York, NY 10021
Suggested Donation: $5.00
No Reservations 
Information: 212 744 5022

The *New York Mandolin Ensemble*, under the Co-direction of Steven Antonelli and Victor Kioulaphides, will present its fourth annual concert on January 9, 2011.  The concert will be held at Lenox Hill Neighborhood House Auditorium, located at 331 East 70th Street in Manhattan.  The suggested donation is $5.00.  For further information contact 212 744 5022 or santonelli322@gmail.com

The program includes compositions and arrangements by Fauré, Fouchetti, Oliver Nelson, McCartney, Jensen, Wayne Fugate, Bob Margo, Victor Kioulaphides and Steven Antonelli.

The ensemble members include: Steven Antonelli, Victor Kioulaphides, Wayne Fugate, Khabu Douglas Young, Rich Robinson, Phil Eredita, Stephanie Mack, Jeff Potter and special guests Diane McKoy and Johnny Coughlin.

Ever the eclectic programmers, we have something for everybody. It should be great fun, and we would be delighted to see you there.

Season's greetings to all,

The NYME

----------


## John Goodin

Wish I could be in the Big Apple for this one: 
Grammy Nomination Party with Avi Avital

I just watched the video from 2007 of Avi Avital and the Metropolis Ensemble performing Avner Dorman's Mandolin Concerto on YouTube. I've listened to it on CD a number of times and I really like it but the video makes it even more interesting.

Does anyone know of another instance when a mandolinist has been nominated for a classical Grammy?

John G.

----------


## vkioulaphides

I believe Steven Antonelli is attending this event. I will leave it for him to comment, if he so chooses.

Cheers,

Victor

----------


## Steven Antonelli

Unfortunately I must attend a Board of Directors meeting related to my work at Bank Street College that evening and will be unable to attend.

----------


## vkioulaphides

Nasty, how _work_ can get in the way of _pleasure_...  :Frown: 

It will be a nice event, and good for the Greater Cause of the mandolin, too.

Cheers,

Victor

----------


## joebrent

Very proud to say I'll be playing with the Mannes Symphony Orchestra at Carnegie Hall on Feb. 9 at 8pm in Mahler's _Das Lied von der Erde_. Just got back from my first rehearsal with the students and they sound wonderful! Tickets available here.

----------


## John Kasley

The Hampton Roads Mandolin Ensemble will be performing at the Williamsburg Regional Library theater, Friday evening May 20, 2011. The library is located at 515 Scotland St., Williamsburg, VA. The concert starts at 7:30pm, doors open at 7:00 pm. There is no admission charge.

----------


## joebrent

One free ticket to the aforementioned Carnegie Hall concert for anyone who wants it --

----------


## pickingirl

Has anyone heard that Carlo Aonzo is bringing his entire orchestra to Peterbourgh N.H. on March 13. I received a email from August Watters about this but have misplaced the information.

----------


## barbaram

The Sydney Mandolins (Artistic Director: Adrian Hooper) was nominated for an Aria Award which is the Australian equivalent of the US Grammy Award. It was for their Album _Last Look at Bronte_.

----------


## vkioulaphides

I believe that, on February 20, mandolinist *Chris Acquavella* and bassist *Jeremy Kurtz* will give the World Premiere of my *Garlands*, written expressly for them, at the San Diego Center for the Arts. I will leave it to Chris to give a fuller account of events.

Cheers,

Victor

----------


## Margriet

> February 20, mandolinist *Chris Acquavella* and bassist *Jeremy Kurtz* 
> World Premiere of my *Garlands*, written expressly for them 
> Victor


The schedule of them tells it. It happened a week ago. Is there any news ? Curious how the piece is and if there is made a recording.

Margriet

----------


## margora

The Providence Mandolin Orchestra is pleased to present the following concert:


The Providence Mandolin OrchestraMark Davis, Director

With special guest artists, 
The Orchestra of the International Mandolin Academy
Carlo Aonzo, Director

The Wheeler School
Providence RI
Saturday, March 12, 8 PM
The City Awakens                                     Emiel Stopler
Grooves #1 and #2                                   Owen Hartford
A Day at the Circus                                   Richard Charlton
East-West                                               Stephen Lalor

The Providence Mandolin Orchestra

(Pause)
Simple Suite                                             Dimitri Nicolau (1946-2008)
Broadway 79                                            Victor Kioulaphides
     Carlo Aonzo, solo mandolin
Suite Campesina                                        Sebastien Paci
C.P.O. Rhapsody                                        Stefano Squarzina

The Orchestra of the International Mandolin Academy

(Pause)
Da Un Balcone Ungherese                            Nicodemo Bruzzone (1922-1998)
      Carlo Aonzo, solo mandolin
Yume                                                       Katsumi Nagaoka

The Providence Mandolin Orchestra and the Orchestra of the International Mandolin Academy


Program Notes by Robert A. Margo

The Providence Mandolin Orchestra (PMO) is pleased to present its latest concert in collaboration with the Orchestra of the International Mandolin Academy (OIMA), directed by the Italian virtuoso, Carlo Aonzo.

Written for the PMO, Emiel Stoplers The City Awakens evokes a new day with its insistent rhythms derived from minimalism and popular music. The beat continues with two recent works by the PMOs resident composer, Owen Hartfords Grooves #1 and #2. A prolific composer for plucked strings, Richard Charltons A Day at the Circus mixes piquant modern harmonies with nostalgic melodies. The PMOs portion of the program closes with Stephen Lalors exotic third-world blend of eastern and western music.

The Greek composer Dimitri Nicolau was a major force in his countrys musical culture and his Simple Suite is one of about a dozen works that he wrote for plucked string ensemble. A distinguished composer and conductor in his native Italy, Stefano Squarzinas CPO Rhapsody is his second major work for mandolin ensemble. Victor Kioulaphides jazzy Broadway 79 captures the improvisatory, sophisticated spirit that is the heart of the Big Apple. Sebastien Paci is a French composer whose Suite Campesina was premiered by the European Guitar and Mandolin Youth Orchestra in 
2008. The two groups join forces to bring with a paean to the Italian origins of the mandolin, a czardas by Nicodemo Bruzzone highly embellished by the solo flights of Carlo Aonzo; and the spicy Mediterranean melodies and rhythms of Yume by Katsumi Nagoaka.

The Providence Mandolin Orchestra was founded by the late Hibbard Perry in 1971. Since then, it has become one of the leading American mandolin ensembles, with regular appearances throughout the eastern United States, Canada, and Western Europe. The orchestra is under the direction of Mark M. Davis. Mr. Davis pursues an active career as a solo and ensemble performer, educator, and conductor. The Orchestra of the International Mandolin Academy is an international ensemble made up of musicians from Italy, France, Switzerland, Germany, Holland, Japan, United States and Canada. Conducted by Carlo Aonzo, one of the leading performers on classical mandolin in the world, the orchestra evolved from within the International Mandolin Academy, an international workshop founded by Maestro Aonzo, which every summer brings together musicians of all ages and from all over the world in Italy.

The Providence Mandolin Orchestra
Director: Mark M. Davis
First Mandolin: Joshua Bell (concertmaster), Michael Cappelli, Yvette Cote, Duane Golumb, Chang Lee
Second Mandolin: Lynne Bell, Christine Chito, Owen Hartford, Paul Wilde
Mandola: Mark Chuoke, Mack Johnston, Robert Margo, Gayle Raposa
Mandocello: Dan Moore, Matt Synder
Classical Guitar: Beverly Davis, John Dennewitz, Sylvie Harris, Michael Hession
Bass: Paul Bodner

The Orchestra of the International Mandolin Academy
Director: Carlo Aonzo
Mandolin: Linda Baronchelli, Celine Celluci, Giorgia Caneva, Freddy Colt, Piero Lisci, Bob Mariotti, Virginia Piccoli, Clara Ponzoni Borsani, Sabine Spath, Paolo Stirnimann, Olivia Taralla, Cecille Valette, Miriam Zaniboni
Mandola: Giovanni Merisi, Ferdinando Molteni, Georgio Pertusi
Classical Guitar: Giorgio Lavinia Carbone, Fausta Crispino, Gianluigi Fasola, Manuela Maffi Steger, Katsumi Nagaoka, Edoardo Perlasca, Fabrizio Vinciguerra
Mandocello: Giorgio Borsani
Harpsichord: Elena Buttiero
Bass: Stephen Smith

----------


## vkioulaphides

I had the pleasure of attending a performance of the *Bloomfield Mandolin Orchestra* in Montclair (NJ) yesterday evening, whose program had significant overlap with the above; *Carlo Aonzo* was the soloist, and Maestro *Stefano Squarzina* (justly famed for his _compositions_ for plucked instruments) the guest conductor, sharing the podium in alternation with Bloomfield's own Maestro *Enrico Grafafei*— by remarkable coincidence, an old schoolmate of mine from Manhattan School of Music.

Congratulations to all, the good folks of the Bloomfield Orchestra and the fine players of the Accademia, on an absolutely FANTASTIC performance, so full of good music and good cheer. 

Carlo's performance of my *Broadway '79* was WONDERFUL! So much character, such artistry, such a "Midas' Touch" on EVERY piece Carlo ever plays! Both orchestras did very well, and I particularly enjoyed Enrico's singing (!) contribution to the program— not many conductors who can do _that!_ (Although our General Manager at the opera, a former tenor, _did_ once astonish all of us by taking to the stage in rehearsal as Pinkerton in Madama Butterfly, substituting for the regular cast's tenor, stuck in the subway...)

Stefano's conducting was also excellent, as were the arrangements and original compositions by my dear, old friend *John LaBarbera*— certainly one of _my_ favorite composers! All in all, a lovely musical evening.

I highly recommend any and all of the performances on this tour. It is also EXTREMELY heartening to see that performances by plucked ensembles are gaining appeal among ever broader audiences. That _is_, after all, what all of us are working _for_.

Three cheers for the Bloomfield Orchestra, the orchestra of the Accademia, Carlo, Enrico, Stefano, John, and all those involved.

Victor

----------


## Jim Garber

Sorry I missed that one but thanks for the eyewitness 9really earwitness) report, Victor.

----------


## Alex Timmerman

Hi all, 

I like to point out that the Dutch Mandolin Piano Duo *Sebastiaan de Grebber* and* Eva van den Dool* are giving a concert in the Cultureel Centrum in Heerde (The netherlands).

More info can be found here:

http://www.cultureelcentrumheerde.nl...stelling_ID=68


Best, 

Alex.

----------


## joebrent

Interesting concert coming up next week, Carnegie Hall is hosting a workshop for vocal composers led by Dawn Upshaw and Donnacha Dennehy, with performances at LaGuardia PAC on the 16th and at Zankel Hall (the recital space at Carnegie) on the 17th. Best part is they're using the Weill Foundation 'house band' as the ensemble, so I get to play in it, and Bridget will be there as well as a lot of my friends from Carnegie MC, Ensemble ACJW, ICE, and Argento. I'm a huge fan of both Dawn and Donnacha, and the new works look amazing so far. If you're interested in checking out the concert at Zankel (I think the LaG PAC one is invite-only) go here: 

http://www.carnegiehall.org/article/...11_upshaw.html

----------


## joebrent

2 free tickets to the concert listed just above to the first person to email me --

Warning: may contain modern music content.

----------


## MMDavis

Hello all,
We will be giving a free concert for the Boston Classical Guitar Society's "Saturday Sounds Special" series at the Hingham Public Library on Saturday afternoon, 3 PM, April 23rd.  The first half of the program will be classical guitar duos, but the second half of the program will feature our mandolin and guitar duets, including the US Premiere of our own Victor Kioulaphides' "Sonata Marittima" which he wrote for the Danish mandolinist Tove Fensborg.  The piece has to date been only performed twice to the best of our knowledge; once by Ms. Flensborg, and again by the young maestro Ferdinand Binnendijk.

For more info on the concert see: http://www.hinghamlibrary.org/SundaySSFlyer210-11.pdf

Here is the program:

BCGS Sunday Sounds Special Series presents

International intrigue!*
Romance and mysteries for guitars and mandolin
Mark and Beverly Davis

The Hingham Public Library
April 23, 2011, 3:00 PM

Sonata XII in A	Domenico Cimarosa (1749-1801)
Sonata XXII in D minor	
Sonata in A minor	Antonio Soler (1729-1783)

What I Saw in Your Eyes	Maria Linnemann

Clair obscur 	Roland Dyens
Il funghetto            

The Lass of Patey’s Mill	Trad. British Isles, arr. Edward Flower

Sanzen-In	Andrew York

Sonata Marittima for guitar and mandolin [USA Premiere performance]	Victor Kioulaphides
   Storm at Sea
   The Docks at Night
   Sailor’s Dance

Tutta pe’ me, love song from Ischia	Fiore/Lama, arr. Luca Iacone

Souline; vals musette	Malto Ferret

Hymn; Page 911	Peter Ostroushko, arr. M. Davis

Vibracoes	Jacob do Bandolim
* * * * *
*Music from: Italy, Spain, the Netherlands, France, the British Isles, USA, Greece, Italy, and Brazil

ABOUT THE DUO
Mark and Beverly Davis have performed together as a duo since 2001; recent concert tours have taken them to Eurofestival 2010 (Germany), Festival Ciudad de Cristal (Spain) and the Sydney FAME Festival (Australia).  In July 2008 they performed the premiere of John Craton’s “Bloemen von Spanje” in Zwolle (The Netherlands) with Het Consort directed by Alex Timmerman. 

The duo has been praised for the intensity of their performances and their ability to communicate with audiences.  Drawing from the large international repertoire for two guitars by contemporary composers such as Andrew York, Maria Linnemann, Ed Flower, and Roland Dyens, Mark and Beverly Davis chose their pieces based on the qualities of musical interest, dialogue and emotional depth. Their first CD “Ayres and Dances for Two Guitars’ was a Motif Magazine nominee for ‘Best Local CD of the Year.’  Most recently they have added original pieces for mandolin and guitar to their repertoire from contemporary composers such as Victor Kioulaphides and Peter Ostroushko.

Mark Davis is recognized as a leader in the field of plucked string music, known equally for his work as a guitarist, mandolinist, conductor and educator. He is the music director of the Providence Mandolin Orchestra, and also plays lead guitar in the popular soul/R&B band Big Jump.   Beverly Davis studied the classical guitar with Reed Desrosier at Keene State College, and also performs with the Providence Mandolin Orchestra.

The Duo lives in the rural quietude of north-eastern Connecticut where they practice their music and run a “guitar-centric” chamber music series in their home (North Meadow House Concerts).  

DUO WEBSITE
http://www.myspace.com/markandbeverlydavis

----------


## Martin Jonas

Not sure if it will be "of note", but our ensemble, the Wirral Mandoliers, have been invited to play a free performance at the Wallasey Central Library this Saturday, 16 April, at 3:30pm to 4:30pm.  See also the library web site:

Link

I should say that we didn't write the blurb saying: "_Listen to light Italian-style soft background music whilst browsing in Wallasey Central Library’s beautiful setting._" Not sure it will be all that soft, or background -- readers browsing the shelves may find a mandolin ensemble slightly distracting.  We're still finalising the set list, but we're pretty sure it will include Victor's Ionian Mandolinata as well as various Italian waltzes and mazurkas, and probably also some swing to liven things up.

Martin

----------


## vkioulaphides

Oh, ANY concert by a group sporting such a poetic term as "Mandoliers" is of note, as far as I'm concerned.  :Smile: 

As for softness, I don't mind sharing this anecdote with you: we (the NY Mandolin Ensemble) once played at a Chinese art-gallery/museum in the advent of the Beijing Olympics. It was (unsurprisingly) packed. Now... *ahem*... I had NO idea just how, ah... ~resonant~ spoken Mandarin can be, with a gazillion people packed in one, open space.  :Wink: 

At the end, several attendees came up to compliment us on our playing, praising us for having been so "delicate", and "elegant" (etc., etc.), and having thereby allowed the art-show to go on without distraction. The (rather harsh) truth of the matter is that we had been HACKING on our instruments with all our might, just to be heard _at all_. Softness, apparently, is in the ear of the listener...

But your venue IS a library, after all, and that connotes at least _some_ lower-decibel environment...

Best of luck!

Cheers,

Victor

----------


## margora

The Providence Mandolin Orchestra is pleased to present its latest concert:


The Providence Mandolin Orchestra
Mark Davis, Director
With special guest artists, Duo Galluci-Pilato
Goff Hall 
124 Bay State Road, Rehoboth MA
Saturday, April 30, 8 PM


Grooves 1 & 2 			                                        Owen Hartford

A Day at the Circus				              Richard Charlton
     Under the Big Top-Clowns-
     Flying-Bareback Riders

Garoto	(choro)					              Antonio Carlos Jobim (1927-1994)
                                                                                             (arr. R. A. Margo)

East-West						 Stephen Lalor

The Providence Mandolin Orchestra

(Pause)


Adios Nonino					              Astor Piazzolla  (1921-1992)

Tutta pe’ me 						 Fiore-Lama
                                                                                            (arr. L. Iacono)

Vibraçoes						 Jacob do Bandolim (1918-1969)

Ron y Cola						 Luca Iacono

Elegia   		 				              Raffaele Calace (1863-1934)

Invierno Porteno					              Astor Piazzolla 

Isola Verde		 		                           De Angelis-De Mura, 
                                                                                            (arr. L. Iacono)

Serenata		                                                                 Luca Iacono

Largo Mesto (from Concerto No. 2)	                                       Raffaele Calace

Meu Chorinho					             J. Silva


Fabio Gallucci, mandolin
Antonio Pilato, guitar

(Pause)

Variazioni sul basso di Tarantella   		                           Antonello Paliotti
	Adagio – Allegro

Duo Gallucci-Pilato with the Providence Mandolin Orchestra

The Providence Mandolin Orchestra is pleased to present its latest concert, in collaboration with the exciting new mandolin-guitar duo from Italy, Duo Gallucci-Pilato.  The concert begins with a selection of pieces from the PMO’s recent repertoire, including original works for mandolin ensemble by the PMO’s own Owen Hartford, Australian composers Richard Charlton and Stephen Lalor, and an arrangement of a beautiful choro by the Brazilian composer Antonio Carlos-Jobim.  The Duo’s segment of the program draws on their spectacular 2009 CD, “Dal Vesuvio all’America Latina” featuring an eclectic selection of modern Latin American works from the fiery tangos of Astor Piazzolla to the sultry and sensuous Brazilian swing of Jacob de Bandolim alongside classic Italian mandolin compositions of Rafaele Calace.  The concert closes with a joint PMO-Duo performance of a tarantella by Antonio Paliotti.

Born in Naples, Italy in 1980, Fabio Gallucci received his diploma in mandolin studies from the Naples Conservatory where he also studied baroque music.  A founding member of the Duo Galluci-Pilato and of the Nov’Mandolin ensemble, he has performed widely in Italy, France, England, and elsewhere in Western Europe.

Born in Ischia, Italy in 1976 Antonio Pilato studied guitar at the conservatory of Benevento and later with Aniello Desiderio, along with composition at the Conservatory of St. Cecilia in Rome.  A founding member of the Duo Galluci-Pilato, Pilato has performed widely in Spain, Italy, and Western Europe.

The Providence Mandolin Orchestra was founded by the late Hibbard Perry in 1971.  Since then, it has become one of the leading American mandolin ensembles, with regular appearances throughout the eastern United States, Canada, and Western Europe.  The orchestra is under the direction of Mark M. Davis.  Mr. Davis pursues an active career as a solo and ensemble performer, educator, and conductor.

The Providence Mandolin Orchestra

Director: Mark M. Davis
First Mandolin: Joshua Bell (concertmaster), Michael Cappelli, Yvette Cote, Duane Golumb, Chang Lee
Second Mandolin: Lynne Bell, Antonio Carylon, Christine Chito, Owen Hartford, Paul Wilde
Mandola: Mark Chuoke, Mack Johnston, Robert Margo, Gayle Raposa
Mandocello: Dan Moore, Matt Synder
Classical Guitar: Beverly Davis, John Dennewitz, Sylvie Harris, Michael Hession

----------


## joebrent

Gave the west coast premiere of David Bruce's _The North Wind Was a Woman_ with Art of Elan on the 3rd, the review is here and you can listen to the whole piece, along with the rest of the concert, here. Some really nice mandolin solos in the 3rd and 4th movements.

In other news, Chris and I finally got a chance to pit our Brian Deans against each other  :Wink:

----------


## Alex Timmerman

Hello all,

For all our viewers and members in England, here is a nice concert to visit: 

==================================================  =======

*Concert on Sunday the 22nd May 2011 at 7.00pm* (6.00 - 6.40 VIP Reception)


* 
North London Colourstrings Summer Festival* 


at

*
Hampstead Garden Suburb Free Church
Central Square
Hampstead Garden Suburb 
London NW11 7AG* 


*I Maestri Orchestra* conducted by *George Hlawiczka* 

Programme:

J.S. BACH - Concerto for Violin and Oboe
GERSHWIN - Porgy and Bess
*JULIAN DAWES - Concerto for Mandolin and String Orchestra (UK Première)*
BENJAMIN BRITTEN - Simple Symphony
BRAHMS - Hungarian Dances


Soloists:

George Hlawiczka- Violin 
Melanie Rothman - Oboe
*Alon Sariel - Mandolin*
Sarah Aaronson - Accordian

*I Maestri Orchestra* conducted by *George Hlawiczka* 


Tickets: £15, £10, (VIP £35)

Booking (in the UK): 020 8444 9435
www.nlcolourstrings.co.uk
Or At The Door

======================================


Best greetings, 

Alex.

----------


## John Kasley

Just a reminder that our concert in Williamsburg, VA is coming up this Friday evening. Hope to see fellow habitues of the Mandolin Cafe there. 


> The Hampton Roads Mandolin Ensemble will be performing at the Williamsburg Regional Library theater, Friday evening May 20, 2011. The library is located at 515 Scotland St., Williamsburg, VA. The concert starts at 7:30pm, doors open at 7:00 pm. There is no admission charge.

----------


## haggis

I would like to add that the Edinburgh Mandolin and Guitar Orchestra (EMGO) are performing at Innerpeffray Chapel (http://www.undiscoveredscotland.co.u...pel/index.html ) near Crieff on Sunday afternoon. The origins of the chapel date from 1365, and the concert is preceded by an introduction to the adjacent ancient library (3.30pm to 4.00pm) which was founded by David Drummond, the 3rd Lord Madertie, in 1680, when he made 400 of his family books available to the public (see http://www.innerpeffraylibrary.co.uk ). Being Scotland this is followed by afternoon tea (4.00pm-4.30pm), and then the concert commences at 4.30pm. The orchestra and ensembles will be playing a wide range of music, from Renaissance and Baroque pieces, to Mozart and Hadjidakis, through to recently inspired compositions, including ‘Memories of Alison’ by Nigel Gatherer.

----------


## joebrent

On June 4 I'll be giving the world premiere of a piece by John Eaton called _Elegy for Jane_ which was originally written for Dimitris Marinos years ago, but never performed after he moved back to Greece. The performance will be at Symphony Space at 7:30. For more information, go to http://www.symphonyspace.org/event/6...orld-premieres.

----------


## Tom Edskes

Thanks to the instant login provided by Facebook I can post easily some news to the Mandolincafe, I have been an avid reader for some years now and wanted to share some information.

On Tuesday 28th of June Het Vers Ensemble will perform the premiere of Arend Gerds his new work Elegos written for mandolin, guitar, flute, 2 french horns, trombone, tuba, violin I, violin II and cello. The mandolinpart will be performed by Ferdinand Binnendijk. 

The concert where the work is premiered is Arend his Bachelor Final Exam in Composition. The location is Doopsgezinde Kerk in Zwolle, the Netherlands and the concert starts at 20.30. 

...and although it is still some time ahead of us, the 7th of october Het Vers Ensemble will perform the complete Guitar Concierto by cafemember Victor Kioulaphides and also some other mandorelated works during the yearly festival evening of Het Vers Ensemble. I`ll keep you all posted.

----------


## vkioulaphides

Welcome among the "active" members of the Café, Tom. All your projects sound FABULOUSLY exciting! Please keep us posted.

Cheers,

Victor

----------


## Alex Timmerman

Great work Tom!  :Smile:

----------


## Alex Timmerman

Hi all,

The Dutch Mandolin Piano Duo *Sebastiaan de Grebber* and *Eva van den Dool*  will give a concert at the *Cenedese Museum* in Italy on next Sunday, Juny 26th at 18:00 hours. Other mandolin related ensembles will also perform this same weekend. For more information please follow this link: http://www.federmandolino.it/htm/vittorioveneto2011.htm


Best from Holland,

Alex.

Photo: Eva & Sebastiaan

----------


## Alex Timmerman

Hi all, 

If you happen to be in the area of Sicily (Italy) you are welcome to see us perform two concerts at the 1st Plectrum Orchestra Festival of Taormina.

We, The Dutch Mandolin Chamber Orchestra *Het CONSORT*, will concertise during the opening concert of the *1st Festival Internazionale Orchetre a plettro* a Taormina, Sicily, Italia on July 24th. This concert will take place in the Ancient Teatro Greco in Taormina, starting at 21.30 hours.

On July 25th *Het CONSORT* will give an evening concert with the mandolin soloists SEBASTIAAN DE GREBBER and FERDINAND BINNENDIJK. The concert will take place on the 25th of July, starting at 21.00 hours in the Vïlla Comunale (the Public Gardens) of Taormina. 


Best greetings, 

Alex.

http://www.orchestraaplettro.it/het_cononsort.html

----------


## vkioulaphides

> If you happen to be in the area of Sicily...


Only with my heart and mind...

Il greco _meno_ antico.  :Wink: 

Cheers,

Victor

----------


## Alex Timmerman

Thanks Victor, 

At our 2nd concert during 1º Festival Internazionale Orchestre a plettro Taormina, July 25th, we will do the Italian première of your wonderful *'Sinfonia a pizzico'* *(Overture: Allegro brillante – Canzonetta: Andante con moto – Scherzo: Presto assai – Finale: Allegro assai)*. 

And we will for the 1st time perform your arrangement of the* 'Cantique de Jean Racine', Op.11* by *Gabriel Fauré* as well!


Cheers and many greetings, 

Alex.

----------


## vkioulaphides

> And we will for the 1st time perform your arrangement of the* 'Cantique de Jean Racine', Op.11* by *Gabriel Fauré* as well!


How exciting! Even though of course I did not _compose_ this myself but only _arranged_ it, Fauré's original score gets as close to the true meaning of "sublime" as anything ever written. I am sure Het Consort will do a FABULOUS job with it!

Cheers,

Victor

----------


## vkioulaphides

For the "public record", so to speak: 

When I first made that arrangement, Alex was of course _aware_ that I was working on it; he was not, however, aware that I meant it for _him_, for Het Consort. So it was a bit of a surprise, I suppose, when he received the score and parts. He reciprocated with an informal video of the first reading— for _my_ eyes (and ears) only, of course, as it was not the "final product". 

For as "unfinished" as that first reading sounded, it was still WONDERFUL! Alex and the musicians of Het Consort had already gotten "under the skin" of this magnificent score. When the tremolo first came in over the velvety undulations of the guitars, hushed, subtle, in the lowest register, I could *hear* the mystical, sublime words of Racine, _"nous rompons le silence"_, even though of course no words were actually _sung_.

And that, IMHO, is what it's all about. It's not how many notes you play; it's what comes across that counts.

So, needless to say, I will surely delight in hearing the "finished", rehearsed performance(s) in due time.

Cheers,

Victor

----------


## KristinEliza

ooo...can't wait to see/hear a video of this performance!

----------


## Alex Timmerman

CONSORT greetings to you all from Taormina, Sicily, Italy. 

Best, Alex.

----------


## Henry Girvan

Edinburgh Festival Fringe 2011: Music/Classical/Workshop

Mandolinist Frances Taylor presents a

Georgian Mandolin Workshop
and
Georgian Mandolin Sonatas

Frances Taylor heads up a unique and amazing opportunity for amateur mandolin players to experience playing 18th century music in Georgian surroundings accompanied by professional musicians from the Scottish Chamber Orchestra.

Participants will have the chance to play original music for the mandolin in St Cecilias Hall, distinguished as the second concert hall to be built in the UK during the Georgian era.

Places for the workshop are limited to 20 but non-participants are welcome to listen free of charge. Plucked stringed instruments including mandolins are also on show at the adjoining museum for free on the same afternoon.

The mandolin day concludes with a recital of Georgian Mandolin Sonatas performed by Frances Taylor and accompanied by harpsichordist Jan Waterfield and cellist   Su-a Lee from the SCO.

The Georgian mandolin extravaganza marks the launching of Taylors Georgian Mandolin Project in which she travels the length and breadth of Britain to play 18th century music in the Georgian buildings it was originally written for. Visiting Georgian properties she will play her copy of a 1772 Antonio Vinaccia mandolin previously displayed at the Victoria and Albert Museum, and will wear a blue silk Regency dress created by award winning costume designer Andrea Galer.

Frances Taylor has already recorded some 18th century repertoire on her well- received CD Italian Mandolin Sonatas.

an utterly delightful recordquite brilliantly playedA splendid disc.
Musical Opinion

For further information, interview and photo requests please contact Frances Taylor, 020 8989 7591, mobile 07951 021640 or mail@taylor-mandolin.com 

Booking Information
Venue: St Cecilias Hall
Date: Aug 6
Time: Workshop 13:00 (1 hour), Concert 16:00 (1hour)
Tickets: Workshop £10 (£8), Concert £10 (£8)
Box Office: 0130 651 1292

----------


## haggis

Thanks for posting this Henry. Following on from France Taylor's concert, EMGO, the Edinburgh and Mandolin Orchestra, are presenting a wide-ranging concert programme from Baroque and Classical through to Traditional and Modern at the nearby Quakers Meeting House in Victoria Terrace from 7.30-9.00 Friday 5th and Saturday 6th. Frances will be appearing as guest mandolinist.Tickets may be purchased at the door.

----------


## Alex Timmerman

Hi all, 

For tomorrow August 13th, and those of you who are near to Amsterdam ( :Grin: ) and Haarlem, a 'Kunstmarkt' (Art fair) concert with harpist *Annegreet Rouw* and mandolinist *Ferdinand Binnendijk* in the oude kerk (old Church) of Spaarndam (Netherlands). Starting at 15:00 hours. You are all very welcome!


Best greetings,

Alex

----------


## vkioulaphides

How wonderful! I wish both the very, very best— which they surely deserve!

What "poetic irony", too... For as happy as I was to write my *Antwerp Harbor* for my friend Joe Brent, I could not help but think, "Mandolin and harp! Who _else_ will ever play such a piece?" Think again: Ferdinand and Annegreet gave SUCH a lovely performance of this dreamy, misty, foggy score last October that I had to reconsider my earlier skepticism. Apparently they have taken this score and run with it. Once again, the outcome is far beyond my wildest, most optimistic expectations.

Along the same lines, a colleague recently asked me for a _second_ composition for mandolin and _bass_ (second, that is, to my earlier *Garlands*, written for Chris Acquavella & bassist Jeremy Kurtz). Once again, the sly Muse is winking at me from the most unexpected angles... 

Cheers to all those amazing, extraordinary mandolin + You'd-Never-Imagine-What duos!

Victor

----------


## Tom Edskes

On the 12th of November Het Vers Ensemble will perform besides the Guitar Concierto by Victor Kioulaphides (original date of the concert was 7th of October) als a new work by young Dutch composer Paul van Vulpen for mandolin, guitar and double bass: Speedrun. 

Paul has written before for a.o. The Metrople Orchestra and the WDR Rundfunk Orchester. So you can imagine we were honoured he was willing to write a piece for us.

Paul has a digital preview on his soundscloud account of Speedrun that I wanted to share with you: Speedrun  (digital preview)

----------


## vkioulaphides

> ...mandolin, guitar and double bass


Oh, I heartily approve of that instrumentation!  :Wink: 

I wish you all much success; a promising event, no doubt.

Cheers,

Victor

----------


## Alex Timmerman

Good work Tom, 

Het Vers Ensemble is doing great and I hope to be there on the 12th of November! 


Best, 

Alex.

----------


## Tom Edskes

Thanks Alex and Victor  :Smile:

----------


## btrott

On September 29th at 3pm, I will be playing a concert of 18th century mandolin music along with two colleagues as part of Colonial Williamsburg's Early Music Festival. We will be playing two sonatas (I and V) for two mandolins and continuo by John Gualdo from his _Six Easy Evening Entertainments_ written in Philadelphia in the late 1760s, a Barbella sonata in D major for mandolin and continuo, Mozart's two songs for mandolin and voice, "Divertimento no. 7" for two mandolins by Cedronio, a piece from J.B. Miroglio's _Huitieme Suite des Amusments des Dames_, an arrangement of Turloch Carolan's piece "Carolan's Draught" with the 18th century continue realized for lyra viol, and an overture for two mandolins and continuo by Gian Francesco Eterardi. Playing along with me will be Doug Austin on mandolin and Lynn Trott on viola da gamba.

----------


## jsmando

Hi everyone!

Next Monday, October 3rd at 8:00pm, I am premiering my new Mandolin Concerto with the Roanoke Symphony Orchestra.  Rehearsals start Saturday!  For more info, check out www.rso.com or www.jeffmidkiff.com.

Thanks!

Jeff

----------


## Alex Timmerman

Hi all,

Tomorrow, Saturday Oct. 1st, The Dutch Harp & Mandolin Duo Annegreet Rouw and Ferdinand Binnendijk will give a concert in the 'Kulturhus' in Holten (address: Smidsbelt 6 in Holten). 
Programmed are compositions by i.e. Händel, Dussek, Faure and Calace. 
The concert starts at 12.30 and there is a free entrance. 

Everybody is very welcome!


Best, 

Alex.

----------


## Alex Timmerman

Hello all,

Unfortunately I couldn't be there, but I just heard that Ferdinand and Annegreet gave a splendid performance of Victor's "*Antwerp Harbor*". 

Something - hopefully - for next time...  :Smile: 

Best, Alex.

----------


## vkioulaphides

Having witnessed another fine performance of this very same piece by this very same duo about a year ago, I am delighted but not at all surprised to hear that this performance, too, was splendid. I didn't even know it was on the program...

Three cheers for Ferdinand and Annegreet!  :Smile: 

Victor

----------


## Alex Timmerman

Neither did I, neither did I...

:-)

----------


## vkioulaphides

:Laughing:  Sometimes, not even the _performers themselves_ know that a piece is on the program! Remember the time Sebastiaan broke a string and, while he was backstage, furiously restringing his mandolin, Eva went ahead and played my *Sonatina Commedia dell'arte*? 

A great success, caused by... spontaneous combustion.  :Mandosmiley: 

Oh, sure... I'll take such good news, anyway, any day.  :Smile: 

Cheers,

Victor

----------


## Alex Timmerman

Hi all, 

Tomorrow in the concert hall *Paradiso* in the very heart of Amsterdam (Netherlands): 
*'Emotios'*, a concert by the *Dutch Chamber Orchestra*. 

With: Gordan Nikolic - concertmaster, Marije Nie - dance, 
Nando Russo - percussion; and Ferdinand Binnendijk - mandolin.

If we are allowed to video tape it, you will hear and see more of it!

Best Best greetings, Alex.

http://www.nedphounplugged.nl/

----------


## margora

The PMO will perform on Friday night at CMSA along with the BMQ, and the Pittsburgh Mandolin Orchestra.

Attached are the program notes for our portion of the concert.  We'll be performing three pieces: an arrangement of Astor Piazzolla's "Oblivion"; the world premiere of a new work by Owen Hartford, the "Neponset Valley Suite"; and the US premiere of Victor Kioulaphides, "Sinfonia a pizzico".  My understanding is that the concert is free and open to the public.

----------


## Alex Timmerman

Hi All,

Just back from a fabulous Paradiso concert in Amsterdam. 
To keep 'Paradise' memories alive, here is a photo of Ferdinand Binnendijk and the members of the Nederlands Kamerorkest just before their absolutely wonderful and 'never to forget' performance of Vivaldi's Mandolin Concerto.


Best, Alex.

----------


## Alex Timmerman

And another photo made by Pauline Ulderink with Ferdinand Binnendijk during his performance with the Nederlands Kamerorkest:

----------


## Alex Timmerman

Hi All, 


Here is some more info about *Ferdinand Binnendijk* and his performances with the *Orkest van het Oosten* later this month - _October 27th (Zwolle), 28th (Enschede) and the 30th (Deventer)._ 

Ferdinand will première the a new composition titled "*Like a Dream...*" for Mandolin and Chamber Orchestra composed by the Greek-American composer *Victor Kioulaphides*. 
*"Like a Dream..."* is dedicated to Ferdinand Binnendijk and especially composed for this concert program of the *Orkest van het Oosten*. 

The composer Victor Kioulaphides will be present at the concerts.


You are all very welcome!


Best, Alex.

PS. _Here is a link with more info and the possibility for ticket reservation etc.:_
http://www.orkestvanhetoos​ten.nl/nl/agenda/

----------


## MLT

This is the CMSA's En Masse Orchestra for 2011 performing _"Hues of Dusk"_ by Victor Kioulaphides.  I hope you enjoy viewing the performance as much as we did performing it.  

Many Thank you's to Jim Bates for his direction and Victor Kioulaphides for his composition.  Also thank you to the Mandolin Cafe (Scott T.) for providing a place to showcase performances like this.

----------


## MLT

This is the CMSA's En Masse Orchestra for 2011 performing "Swimming Down the Stars" by Jonathan Jensen. I hope you enjoy viewing this performance piece as well. 

Again, many Thank you's to Jim Bates for his direction and Jonathan Jensen for his composition.

----------


## joebrent

Today at 3 I'm giving a masterclass on mandolin technique and orchestral/chamber repertoire for The New World Symphony, and later on I'm playing Ancient Voices of Children with their chamber music series. Then tomorrow night, I'm doing Beethoven's Sonatine as part of their composer 'Journey' series, which presents the music of a single composer in a format that includes orchestral, chamber and solo examples of their work in their beautiful new Frank Gehry-designed concert hall, along with projections, lighting, and talkback with their artistic director Michael Tilson Thomas. Yesterday MTT told me the Beethoven mandolin pieces were his favorite pieces of music, especially the Variations! I said he had good taste.

----------


## Jennifer

The San Francisco Mandolin Orchestra fall season concert tickets have just gone on sale! Info and tickets.

4:00 pm Sunday, October 30th
All Saints' Episcopal, 555 Waverly St, Palo Alto	

7:30 pm Friday, November 4th
Mission Dolores, 16th and Dolores, San Francisco	

4:00 pm Sunday, November 6th
All Souls Episcopal, 2220 Cedar St, Berkeley	

4:00 pm Sunday, November 13th
First Church of Christ Scientist, 522 "B" Street, Petaluma

Our fall season's repertoire includes the sweeping strains of Finnish composer Sibelius’ “Rakastava” (“The Lover”), and “Romance in C” and the icicles of Vivaldi’s classic “Winter Concerto.” We mix in with this Norwegian composer, Grieg’s famous “Peer Gynt Suite” and the well-known “Morning Mood” and “Hall of the Mountain King,” and end with a piece by David Grisman, celebrating the 100th birthday of Blue Grass legend, Bill Monroe – just to show that the mandolin has an American repertoire all its own. Winter –  the cool concert – shines another new light on the capacities of the mandolin and the San Francisco Mandolin Orchestra, a community orchestra of 20-25 players of mandolin, mandola, octave mandolin, mandocello, guitar, and bass, under conductor Nicola Swinburne Bocus, and with soloist Achille Bocus.  As the days grow shorter, you are invited to be a part of this musical celebration of the coming of winter. We hope some of our Mandolin Cafe friends can join us!

----------


## Alex Timmerman

Hi MLT,

Thanks for sharing; really great videos! I've seen some great photos made during the CMSA meeting by Plami. It must have been a great time this year. Hope to join you all sometime soon in the future.  

Best and thanks again, Alex.

----------


## MLT

> Hi MLT,
> 
> Thanks for sharing; really great videos! I've seen some great photos made during the CMSA meeting by Plami. It must have been a great time this year. Hope to join you all sometime soon in the future.  
> 
> Best and thanks again, Alex.



Thank you Alex.  I have one more video from the concert to post on my youtube channel in the next day or so.  

It would be great to meet you in person (as it was with Plamen, Victorr,  Jim, etc. this year).  Maybe we will see you in 2012 in Minneapolis?

MLT.

----------


## Alex Timmerman

Hi MLT,

That's a great idea! I would love to come with Het CONSORT to a future CMSA meeting. Have to think about that, but it sure is something to work on!

Best, Alex.

----------


## Alex Timmerman

Hi All, 


To keep you all informed: 

_Ο Δήμος Πρέβεζας & η Περιφερειακή Ενότητα Πρέβεζας σε συνεργασία με την Ολλανδική πρεσβεία και τον Ελληνο-Ολλανδικό Εμπορικό και Βιομηχανικό Σύνδεσμο (HEDA) παρουσιάζουν τρεις νέους σολίστ κλασικής μουσικής από την Ολλανδία, βραβευμένους από το ίδρυμα «Πριγκίπισσα Χριστίνα». Η εκδήλωση γίνεται αποκλειστικά στην Αθήνα και την Πρέβεζα. Οι βραβευμένοι μουσικοί είναι: Valentina Toth (πιάνο) Dineke Nauta, (σαξόφωνο) Ferdinand Binnendijk (μαντολίνο) Θα παρουσιάσουν έργα J.S.Bach, B.Bartόk,Z.Kodaly κ.α. Πέμπτη 10 Νοεμβρίου, στις 8.30 μμ. Πολιτιστικό Κέντρο Δήμου Πρέβεζας. Με την υποστήριξη των ωδείων της πόλης.
_

*Translation:* 

The Municipality of Preveza and and the Regional Section of Preveza,  in cooperation with the Dutch embassy and the Greek-Dutch Commerce & Industry Association (HEDA) invited three young classical music soloists from the Netherlands, all awarded by the Foundation "Princess Christina" to give concerts. The events takes place exclusively in Athens and Preveza.
The award-winning musicians are: *Valentina Toth (piano), Dineke Nauta, (saxophone) and Ferdinand Binnendijk (mandolin).* They will perform works by i.e.  *J.S. Bach, B. Bartok, Z. Kodaly.*
Thursday, November 10, at 8.30 pm in the Cultural Center of Preveza. Concert made possible with the support of the city's conservatories.


*Tuesday*, November 8th, 2011, Athens, Greece.
Concert on the invitation of the Dutch Ambassy in Greece and the HEDA (Hellenic Dutch Association of Commerce and Industry) -
For more info please contact the Dutch Embassy in Greece.

*Wednesday*, November 9th, 2011, Athens, Greece.
Concert in the Residentie of the Dutch Ambassader in Greece -
For more info please contact the Dutch Embassy in Greece.

*Thursday*, November 10, at 8.30 pm in the Cultural Center of Preveza. Concert made possible with the support of the city's conservatories. 
For more info please contact the Cultural Center of Preveza, Greece.


Best from Holland,

Alex.

----------


## vkioulaphides

Hmm... Remarkable! With the aid of that book I just brought you, only last weekend, you have managed to master writing in Greek instantly! ;-)

Seriously, now: best of luck to young Ferdinand. I hope my birthplace becomes one of his favorite places, as has his for me. :-)

Cheers,

Victor

----------


## Martin Jonas

Rather short notice, I'm afraid (and probably not particularly of note):

Our ensemble, the Wirrall Mandoliers, play a short free concert at Wallasey Central Library today, Saturday 19 November, from 1530h to 1615h.  All welcome!  Set will be largely Italian ballo liscio tunes with a few early 20th century mandolin orchestra tunes and one Bernardo de Pace piece.

Martin

----------


## brunello97

Wish I could be there, Martin.  Any chance of the performance being recorded or filmed?

Mick

----------


## Ferdinand Binnendijk

Hello everyone,

As one of the awards in the Prinses Christina Concours, 11 december there will be a concert 'Ferdinand Binnendijk & Friends' in the Musis Sacrum in Arnhem (The Netherlands)

The program:
*Ferdinand Binnendijk, mandoline & Annegreet Rouw, harp*:
_Ludwig von Beethoven –   Adagio ma non Troppo
Maurice Ravel – Pièce en forme de Habanera 
Raffaele Calace – Rondò
Astor Piazzolla – Café 1930
Vittorio Monti – Czardas_
--Break--
*Het Consort o.l.v. Alex Timmerman*
_Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart - Symphony 23
Yasuo Kuwahara - The Song of the Japanese Autumn
Carlo Munier - Capriccio Spagnuolo (mandolin solo: Ferdinand Binnendijk)_

----------


## Alex Timmerman

And it was a really nice concert! Thanks Ferdinand, Annegreet and all the fine players of Het CONSORT. 

For those who could not be there; here are some photo's to share:

----------


## Alex Timmerman

... ... ... Listen how beautiful music can be!

----------


## mandobuzz

Love the music, performance, and harp/mando combination. Thanks for sharing, Alex. A++ stuff.

----------


## Alex Timmerman

Hello Mandobuzz, 

Your reply is really appreciated! And I'll forward it to Ferdinand and Annegreet. Thanks!

Here is for those who would have liked to come to the concert, but who couldn't; a new video recording of Mozart's Symphony No. 23 (KV 181) performed by Het CONSORT at last week's concert. 


Enjoy and best greetings from a gray and rainy Zwolle, Alex & Consorters.

----------


## Alex Timmerman

And from the same concert: "*Café 1930*" by *Astor Piazzolla* (1921-1992) performed by the Dutch Mandolin & Harp Duo *Ferdinand Binnendijk & Annegreet Rouw* . 

Best, Alex.

----------


## Steven C. Antonelli

The New York Mandolin Ensemble is happy to announce our upcoming concert.  
Here are the details:
New York Mandolin Ensemble
January 8, 2012   2:00 p.m.
Lenox Hill Neighborhood House Auditorium
331 East 70th Street
New York City
Admission is by Donation

The Program

Symphony in D			                          / Gervasio				
Apples and Oranges			                  / Antonelli  			
Passacaglia Pizzacata			                  / Kioulaphides  				
Diamonds in the Rough		                          / Carter
Two Bourrees				                  / Praetorius				
Sonia Raga		          		                  / Goldberg
Intermission
Four Machines 			                          / Antonelli
Goldberg Variation			                  / Bach (Arranger Fugate)		
Bourree I: English Suite II		                  / Bach (Arranger Fugate)
Little Spot in Heaven 			                  / Marty Robbins
Round Midnight			                          / Monk (Arranger Fugate)
Two Sonatas (87 and 430)		                  / Scarlatti (Arranger Kioulaphides)	

The Ensemble
Steven Antonelli / Mandolin, Mandocello, Guitar / Co-Director
Victor Kioulaphides / Mandolin / Co-Director
Wayne Fugate / Mandolin, Mandola, Octave Mandolin
Stephanie Mack / Bass
Rich Robinson / Guitar
Khabu (Douglas Young) / Ukulele, Cavaqhinho
Roy Goldberg / Mandolin
Diane McKoy / Vocals
Alfonso Mogaburo / Percussion

----------


## Acquavella

Hello, 

I will be travelling a little bit in February. Just want to let all you west coast people know about my upcoming concerts and workshops. Please help spread the word. Hope to see you there.


*2012, February

1st*
7:00pm - *Solo concert at Cardiff by the Sea Public Library.* Chris Acquavella will be presenting an hour long solo mandolin concert titled, "La Storia del Mandolino". Music will range from baroque to contemporary periods, performed on baroque and modern instruments, using period techniques. Music by O'Carolan, Bach, Calace, Persichini, Munoz, Kioulaphides, Ochi. This will be a 1 hour concert with a reception after. Venue: Cardiff By The Sea Public Library, 2081 Newcastle Ave., Cardiff, CA.   92007. Tickets: FREE (performance sponsored by Friends of the Cardiff by the Sea Library). 

*12th*
1:00pm - 4:00pm: *Matinee Workshop in Walnut Creek, CA.* Chris will be teaching a workshop & performing an evening concert of solo repertoire (7:00pm). The Classical Mandolinist Overview - Left & Right Hand technique: This workshop is an overview of the techniques needed for classical mandolin repertoire. We will work on left & right hand coordination, left hand dexterity & accuracy, as well as classical right hand technique. The class will learn exercises & simple pieces from the classical repertoire. We will start in the 1700s and work our way to modern day (Leone, Calace & Strauss). Chris designs his workshops to be educational and fun for all levels of playing. Venue: Home of Mark M. Rubenstein M.D., 147 Los Altos Avenue, Walnut Creek, CA 94598. Tickets: Workshop only: $50/Workshop & Evening Concert: $60. Booking Information: 925-932-6650/email: markmd@earthlink.net. To reserve your spot & purchase tickets please send checks to: Mark M. Rubenstein, M.D., 147 Los Altos Avenue, Walnut Creek, CA 94598. 

*12th*
7:00pm - *Solo Concert in Walnut Creek, CA.* Chris Acquavella will be presenting a lovely evening of solo mandolin repertoire from the baroque to contemporary periods. Music by Sauli, Munoz, Kioulaphides, Ochi, Calace, Bach, Hlouschek, Nakano, Kalberer and much more. This will be a 2 hour concert with intermission. Venue: Home of Mark M. Rubenstein M.D., 147 Los Altos Avenue, Walnut Creek, CA 94598. Tickets: Concert Only: $25/ Workshop (1:00pm) & Evening Concert: $60. Booking Information: 925-932-6650/email: markmd@earthlink.net. To reserve your spot & purchase tickets please send checks to: Mark M. Rubenstein, M.D., 147 Los Altos Avenue, Walnut Creek, CA 94598. Note: Seating is limited so please book your tickets early. 

*17th*
7:30pm - *Solo Concert in Seattle, WA.* Chris Acquavella will be presenting an evening of solo mandolin repertoire from the baroque to contemporary periods. Music by Sauli, Munoz, Kioulaphides, Ochi, Calace, Bach, Telemann, Nakano, Kalberer and much more. This will be a 2 hour concert with intermission to meet the artist. Venue: Home of Sue Lesser. Tickets: $25. To book tickets please contact Sue Lesser at Sulesser@gmail.com. SEATS ARE VERY LIMITED. RESERVE YOUR TICKETS ASAP.  - *ONLY 4 TICKETS LEFT!!! 1/11/12*

*18th*
2:30pm - *Mandolin Workshop in Seattle, WA*. The Classical Mandolinist Overview - Left & Right Hand technique: This workshop is an overview of the techniques needed for classical mandolin repertoire. We will work on left & right hand coordination, left hand dexterity & accuracy, as well as classical right hand technique. The class will learn exercises & simple pieces from the classical repertoire. We will start in the 1700s and work our way to modern day (Leone, Calace & Strauss). Chris designs his workshops to be educational and fun for all levels of playing. Venue: Cornish College of the Arts, PONCHO Concert Hall : 710 East Roy St. Seattle WA 98102. Tickets: FREE to Public. (sponsored by Cornish College of the Arts) For more information or to reserve tickets, please email Sue Lesser at Sulesser@gmail.com.

*19th*
1:00pm - *Mandolin Workshop in Portland, OR.* The Classical Mandolinist Overview - Left & Right Hand technique: This workshop is an overview of the techniques needed for classical mandolin repertoire. We will work on left & right hand coordination, left hand dexterity & accuracy, as well as classical right hand technique. The class will learn exercises & simple pieces from the classical repertoire. We will start in the 1700s and work our way to modern day (Leone, Calace & Strauss). The workshop will end with the ensemble learning & playing a piece together. Come learn from this year's 2011 Mandolin Symposium & CMSA classical mandolin teacher. Chris designs his workshops to be educational and fun for all levels of playing. Venue: Outer SE Portland near 156th and Division, Portland, OR. (exact address will be provided once reservation is booked.) Tickets: $50. Booking Information: Contact Anna Steirer at Anna_steirer@yahoo.com or call 503-780-8315. 

*19th*
6:00pm - *Chris Acquavella & Rio con Brio Concert in Portland, OR*. Chris will be sharing the stage with Portland friends, Rio con Brio, for an evening of Brazilian choro, jazz and original acoustic music. Rio con Brio will be joined on stage by a Portuguese fado singer. This is sure to be a very special evening of exciting acoustic music. Seating is limited so reserve your tickets asap. Venue: House Concert; Mt. Tabor Neighborhood, SE Portland (exact address will be provided once reservation is booked.) Tickets: $15 donation. Booking Information: Tim Connell: connman1971@yahoo.com. 


Best wishes, 

Chris Acquavella

----------


## Nick Royal

Mike Marshall presented his Mandolin Concerto last weekend as a part of the New Music Works program here in Santa Cruz, CA.
I was involved in helping to put on another concert, and couldn't attend, but feedback I got fr. friends who did go and hear Mike said they really enjoyed both his piece and his playing.

----------


## margora

The Providence Mandolin Orchestra is pleased to announce the following concert:

                                                           The Providence Mandolin Orchestra
                                                           Mark Davis, Director
                                                           Arts in the Village Concert Series
                                                           Goff Memorial Hall, 127 Bay State Road, Rehoboth MA


                                                           Saturday, February 11, 2012, 8 PM

                                                                              I

Concerto #3 ("Brandenburg"), BWV 1048                                     J.S. Bach (1685-1750)
    Allegro moderato
    Adagio
    Allegro

Sinfonia a pizzico (2009)                                                          Victor Kioulaphides
    Overture: Allegro brilliante
    Canzonetta: Andante con moto
    Scherzo: Presto assai
    Finale: Allegro assai

                                                                     II.

Nocturne (2010)*                                                               Frank Wallace

Neponset Valley Suite (2011)                                                Owen Hartford
    River Bottom    
    Currents
    Evening

Oblivion                                                                             Astor Piazzolla (1921-1992)
                                                                                       arr. R. A. Margo

Sky Colored Lake (1994)                                                       Robert Martel

*US Premiere

Program Notes by Robert A. Margo

Of the six works by Bach known as the Brandenburg Concertos, #3 in G Major is the one most suited for and frequently performed on plucked strings. The arrangement performed this evening by the Providence Mandolin Orchestra assigns two of the three cello parts to classical guitar.

Born in Athens, Greece in 1961, the composer Victor Kioulaphides has produced a lengthy catalog of solo and ensemble works for mandolin that has enjoyed widespread critical and popular acclaim. Set in four movements, Kioulaphides’ "Sinfonia a pizzico" pays homage to Felix Mendelssohn in commemoration of the composer’s bicentennial (1809-2009). Kioulaphides writes that he “always felt that Mendelssohn's light, delicate touch, his magical skill of conjuring up musical imagery, his consummate mastery of articulation would lend itself perfectly to plucked instruments. My Sinfonia is a large-scale, challenging, perhaps even daunting work: it develops one, single musical idea, all the way from the opening strains of the first movement to the concluding chords of the last movement.”

A prolific composer for modern classical guitar and an eminent performer on early plucked strings and modern guitar, Frank Wallace’s "Nocturne" is his first large scale composition for mandolin ensemble. The ten minute work in one movement was jointly commissioned by the German mandolin ensemble, “JugendZupfOrchester Northrhine Westfalia” (JZO NRW), and by Robert Margo for the PMO. The work was premiered in Europe recently by JZO NRW and receives its first US performance this evening by the PMO.

Owen Hartford has written many works for the PMO over his long tenure with the group. His latest composition, in three movements, is the "Neponset Valley Suite". The main theme of the first movement, “River Bottom”, is undulated and jagged, while the second movement, “Currents”, eddies back and forth between gentle harmonies and starkly chromatic lines in 13/8. Drawing on minimalist impulses, “Evening” alternates between 4/4 and 3/4 before the “River Bottom” theme returns.

Astor Piazzolla composed "Oblivion" for Marco Bellocchio’s film Enrico IV, an adaptation of the classic play by Luigi Pirandello. With its soaring, nostalgic theme set against the insistent milonga rhythm, Oblivion is one of Piazzolla’s most enduring and popular works. The concert closes with an old PMO favorite, Robert Martel’s rock-influenced Sky Colored Lake, a staple of the modern repertoire for mandolin ensemble.

Director: Mark Davis
First Mandolin: Joshua Bell (concertmaster), Yvette Cote, Duane Golumb, Chang Lee, David Miller
Second Mandolin: Lynne Bell, Christine Chito, Owen Hartford, Paul Wilde
Mandola: Mark Chuoke, Mack Johnston, Robert Margo
Mandocello: Dan Moore, Matt Snyder
Guitar: Mark Armstrong, Beverly Davis, Michael Hession
Bass: Hiatt Knapp

The original Providence Mandolin Orchestra was founded in 1913 by William Place Jr., one of the leading virtuosos of the mandolin in the United States during the instrument’s “Golden Age” of the early 20th century. The modern version of the PMO dates from 1971, when it was revived by Hibbard Perry. Since then the PMO has become the leading American mandolin ensemble with regular performances throughout the eastern United States and Western Europe. Currently the PMO is directed by Mark Davis, who pursues an active career as an educator, conductor, and performer. The PMO is dedicated to the performance of contemporary music, including pieces written for the ensemble. In the past five years the PMO has given US or world premieres of new works by Clarice Assad, Betty Beath, Richard Charlton, Owen Hartford, Victor Kioulaphides, Annette Kruisbrink, Stephen Lalor, Olaf Naslund, Robert Schultz, Emile Stopler, Caroline Szeto, Francine Trester, and Frank Wallace. Also over the past five years the PMO has embarked on an ambitious program of joint performances with leading European mandolin ensembles, including Het Consort (The Netherlands, directed by Alex Timmerman); the Ensemble a Plectre de Toulouse (France, directed by Alain Corvocchiola); the JZO NRW (Germany, directed by Christain de Witt); and the Orchestra of the International Mandolin Academy (Italy, directed by Carlo Aonzo).

----------


## joebrent

Anyone planning on being in New York on March 2? I'm recording a live album with Kelli Rae Powell at Jalopy. We're doing the whole set once at 7 and again at 10 so we get two good takes of everything, and so if you can't make one, there's always the other. Pretty excited about it, it's a real family affair. Kelli's husband is Jim McNamara, the harmonica player is Shaky Dave Pollack, and they're three of my best friends in the world. And the picture for the poster below was taken by my reallyratherveryspecial ladyfriend Jen. And I live just around the corner from Jalopy, a reallyratherveryspecial place. So anyone who comes to either show must stop by my place for a between/after show beverage with the band.

----------


## margora

CORRECTION: The PMO concert at Goff Hall on Saturday, February 11, is at 7:30 PM.

----------


## eightmoremiles

Not exactly a concert, but the Louisville Mandolin Orchestra will be performing for the Italian Cultural Institute at its "Carnevale" on Tuesday night. This is the Italian version of Mardi Gras, with maskers, performing artists (blush), excellent cannolis, but none of that bawdiness (alas) that distinguishes the New Orleans version. I am getting my tremolo ready.

----------


## vkioulaphides

I know that famed mando-virtuosa Gertrud Weyhofen is currently on tour, with my *Sonata Marittima* on her programs, among (of course) several other works. She and I corresponded briefly as she was about to depart (from Germany) and I was busy rolling on the floor with my nephews (in Greece).  :Smile:  

So I know precious little by way of detail; should anyone know more regarding Gertrud's stops along that tour, pray, tell...  :Wink:  Her concerts, no doubt, are "of note"— and then some!

Cheers,

Victor

----------


## Alex Timmerman

For those not yet familiar with that wonderful Sonata for mandolin and guitar by Victor, here is a video link to Ferdinand Binnendijk and Saskia Spinder performing it.

Best, Alex.

----------


## vkioulaphides

Indeed, that is a FANTASTIC performance of the piece! I cannot think of anything more that a composer could ever dream of.

And what a proud history this score has had! Written for Tove Flensborg, Denmark's premier mandolinist, then performed by such a brilliant young star like Ferdinand, currently on Gertrud Weyhofen's tour programs and then I just find out that it will be recorded by Mauro Squillante, a peerless Italian artist!

I could not be happier.  :Smile:  The performers of my works do me more honor than I could ever thank them for. All I can say is _Tutti bravi!_ Each one's unique artistic personality shines through. And that is how it should be. (There is a wonderful comment by noted author/musician Charles Rosen that I would like to quote on this subject; let me please look it up...)

Cheers to one and all,

Victor

----------


## Eugene

Nicely done, and nice nautical theme!

----------


## vkioulaphides

Thank you, Eugene! And what an IMMENSE pleasure it truly is, to see you in these parts of cyberspace again!

As for all things maritime, my family has in fact been at sea since the 12th century, going back to Venetian and Genovese times in the Eastern Mediterranean. You can take the boy out of the saltwater, but not the opposite, so to speak.

---

Found that quote, and offer it for everyone's artistic contemplation:

"The problem is a delicate one, and it lies at the heart of our conception of music. If music is not a mere notation on paper, then its realization in sound is crucial. We assume generally that the ideal performance is the one the composer imagined as he wrote the piece, and that this imagined ideal performance is _the real piece_ [italics are mine], not the notes on the paper [...] But this assumption is flimsy and fails to stand up under examination. And none of these— not the imagined or the actual performance or the schematic representation on paper— can be simply equated with a work of music."

Charles Rosen, The Classical Style

Merge this healthy dose of skepticism with my innate artistic liberalism and you will easily see why I am so delighted to find my works in the hands of so many, wonderful, wonderfully _different_ performers. It does not get any better than this sort of pluralism.  :Smile: 

Cheers,

Victor

----------


## vkioulaphides

_Terribly_ sorry to not have mentioned the illustrious journey of the Sonata up the New England coast, then across the pond to maritime France, in the hands of my nearest and dearest Mark & Beverly Davis. Memory fails, sometimes. I sure hope that such negligence is among the more forgivable Sins of Omission.

Cheers,

Victor

----------


## vkioulaphides

This is admittedly tenuous as a "mandolin" concert but, truth be told, it was indeed a performance of a work _for_ mandolins, later re-orchestrated for an ensemble combining a wind quintet with (orchestral) string quintet. It is none other than my *Quartetto Classico No.3*, appropriately subtitled "Manhattan" that was the origin of the later piece. I am happy to attach the very, very positive review. As for the mandolin quartet _itself_, it still is on offer, and at zero cost.  :Wink: 

http://cityarts.info/2012/02/22/musi...nds-modernity/

Cheers,

Victor

----------


## Henry Girvan

Hello,

To open the *British BMG Federation Rally* we are having a concert on Friday evening 7.30pm on 2nd March 2012 at the Central Foundation Boy's School, Cowper Street, London EC2A 4SH.

The Concert will feature:

*Travis Finch* 
Continuing the legacy of his former teacher, the late Alison Stephens, Travis will perform classical mandolin repertoire from various influences.  He will be joined with special guest Craig Ogden (classical guitar).

*Gaio de Lima and Clube do Choro*
The sounds of Brazilian choro comes to the Rally from the creative and innovative musician Gaio de Lima using a range of plucked instruments.

£12 British BMG Federation members
£15 non-members
£6 youths (under 18)

----------


## Alex Timmerman

Hi all,

Friday, March 16, 2012 – Starting at 20.00 hours In the Dorpskerk (Village Church) of Capelle a/d IJssel (Netherlands): A CONCERT by the Dutch mandolinist *FERDINAND BINNENDIJK*, the clarinettist *ANNEMIEK DE BRUIN* and the pianist *LAURENS DE MAN*. Programmed are compositions by i.e. Bach, Calace, Milhaud, Munier, Poulenc, Skrjabin and von Weber. 

Best, Alex.

----------


## Alex Timmerman

Concerts with Dutch Mandolinists:

Tomorrow March 25th: *Sebastiaan de Grebber & Eva van den Dool* will give two concerts organized by the Culturele Kring Roden. Programmed is music by *Gervasio, Raffaele Calace (2nd Mandolin Concerto) and Kioulaphides*. For more details, see photo/poster.

----------


## Alex Timmerman

Concerts with Dutch Mandolinists:

Tomorrow March 25th: *Ferdinand Binnendijk & Annegreet Rouw* will perform a Musical Intermezzo with music by i.e. _Fauré_ and *Debussy* in the Catholic Church (Hauptstrasse) of Emlicheim, Germany. For more details see Photo/poster.

----------


## vkioulaphides

How lovely— and how appropriate, on Greek Independence Day!  :Wink:  

I cannot tell, however, whether they are playing my Rhapsody (one of their mainstays by now), or whether Sebastiaan is about to scare other mandolinists to death (as he probably did in Rotterdam) with my fearsome Sweelinck variations.  :Laughing:  I am sure he will report, in due time...

If you have heard these two play, you must know how very, very, very far the mandolin has come as a true concert-instrument, to be taken seriously. Truly first-rate!

Three cheers for Sebastiaan and Eva!

Victor

----------


## Alex Timmerman

Hi All!

Just back from two fabulous concerts given by *Sebastiaan de Grebber* and *Eva van den Dool*.
A concert by this virtuoso duo is something I like to recommend to everyone! 

Very, very impressive and unforgetable!


Best, Alex.

PS. _Victor, they gave a staggering performance of your virtuose_ _Rhapsody_!




Photo taken at the 2nd concert today - March 25th 2012 - Culturele Kring Roden, Netherlands.

----------


## vkioulaphides

Oh, I have no doubt that they brought the house down! These two artists so "own" the Rhapsody that they play it all in one breath. I know; I have witnessed it in person. Staggering, indeed!

Three cheers for Sebastiaan and Eva!

Victor

----------


## Acquavella

Hello, 

I will be performing & teaching workshops along the East Coast USA, England and Bulgaria in May & June. I'll be on the road for about 1.5 months. Just want to let everyone know of some dates. Hope to get a chance to meet up with some of you along the way. More detailed information about the concerts & workshops is available at www.chrisacquavella.com and on the cafe calendar.

Best wishes, Chris Acquavella

*May*
5th	1:30pm - Mandolin Workshop, Hampton, CT. 
5th	7:30pm  Solo Concert at North Meadow House Concert Series, Hampton, CT. 
6th	7:30pm - Arno Stark Concerto with the Providence Mandolin Orchestra
11th 	7:30pm - Solo Concert in New York City. 
13th 	3:00pm - Solo Concert in Hyattsville, MD. 
15th	7:00pm - Mandolin Workshop in Arlington, VA.
17th	7:00pm - Solo Recital at The Hill Chapel Concert Series, New Market, MD
19th	7:30pm - Performance with the Munier Orchestra, Medlord NJ 
20th	7:00pm - Arno Stark Concerto with the Philadelphia Mandolin & Guitar Ensemble, Crossroads concert series Philadelphia 
24th	3:00pm - Mandolin Workshop in Cambridge, UK.
26th	3:00pm - Mandolin Workshop in London, UK. 
27th	10:30am - Mandolin Workshop in Bristol, UK.  
27th	2:30pm - Solo Concert in Bristol, UK.  
30th	7:00pm - Solo Concert in Sofia, Bulgaria. 

*June*
1st	7:00pm - Chris Acquavella with Maestro Georgi Atanasov Orchestra, Pazardjik, Bulgaria

----------


## Steven C. Antonelli

We hope you will consider joining the New York Mandolin Ensemble on April 29th at LaMaMa / LaGalleria which is located at 6 East First Street in Manhattan. Details are included on the attached flyer.

----------


## Eugene

The Columbus Guitar Society is proud to present *Carlo Aonzo* and *René Izquierdo* in concert, 8 pm, 14 April 2012 at Capital University's Huntington Recital Hall, Columbus, OH.  Only US$20 general admission ($15 for students/seniors/members).  Tickets available from CAPA at 614-561-9204 or Ticketmaster.com.

I am really fired up to meet and hear René for the first time and for Carlo's return to Cow-town.  I am told their duo CD dedicated to the music of Paganini should be available by their arrival here.  I hope some Cafe-ers can join us there!

----------


## Alex Timmerman

Hello all,

This month the young Dutch Mandolinist *Ferdinand Binnendijk* will come to the US for concerts. So there is a possibility for you to hear him without having to cross the big Pond!

*First concert in Santa Monica*
=====================================
Thursday April 26, 2012

Concert and reception: 7:00 to 10:30 pm

First Presbyterian Church
1220 Second Street, Santa Monica, CA 90401
Parking available at public garage opposite church


Here is a link with more details about one of the first concert:

http://www.denederlandsevereniging.n....html?spref=fb
==================================================  =

We'll keep you informed.

Best greetings, Alex.

PS. More info about the concert programm can be found here:
http://www.thenafsocal.org/pages/eve...&id=EE8C021E8B

----------


## vkioulaphides

Despite the (nearly) perennial sunshine of Santa Monica, I dare say that we need some of Ferdi at the Other Coast, too.  :Wink: 

Cheers to young Ferdinand, the finest ambassador the mandolin could ever dream of!

Victor

----------


## Acquavella

Hello, 

There has been a slight alteration to my tour schedule listed above. Two dates have been switched and I've added another date in Bulgaria. All concert & ticket information is available on my website: www.chrisacquavella.com. Hope to see you guys in May/June. Best wishes. 

Chris Acquavella 

*May*
5th 7:30pm - Arno Stark Concerto with the Providence Mandolin Orchestra
6th 1:30pm - Mandolin Workshop, Hampton, CT. 
6th 7:30pm – Solo Concert at North Meadow House Concert Series, Hampton, CT. 
11th 7:30pm - Solo Concert in New York City. 
13th 3:00pm - Solo Concert in Hyattsville, MD. 
15th 7:00pm - Mandolin Workshop in Arlington, VA.
17th 7:00pm - Solo Recital at The Hill Chapel Concert Series, New Market, MD
19th 7:30pm - Performance with the Munier Orchestra, Medlord NJ 
20th 7:00pm - Arno Stark Concerto with the Philadelphia Mandolin & Guitar Ensemble, Crossroads concert series Philadelphia 
24th 3:00pm - Mandolin Workshop in Cambridge, UK.
26th 3:00pm - Mandolin Workshop in London, UK. 
27th 10:30am - Mandolin Workshop in Bristol, UK. 
27th 2:30pm - Solo Concert in Bristol, UK.
29th 4:00pm - Mandolin Workshop in Bulgaria.  
30th 7:00pm - Solo Concert with Duo Dialogue in Sofia, Bulgaria

*June*
1st 7:00pm - Chris Acquavella & Duo Dialoque with Maestro Georgi Atanasov Orchestra, Pazardjik, Bulgaria

----------


## Margriet

> This month the young Dutch Mandolinist *Ferdinand Binnendijk* will come to the US for concerts. So there is a possibility for you to hear him without having to cross the big Pond!





> Thursday April 26, 2012
> *First concert in Santa Monica*


What a really good news !

Don't miss it, mandofriends from California ! Here is a chance.

Ferdinand : enjoy !!!!!

----------


## Eugene

Greetings, All.  To promote the Aonzo-Izquierdo duo concert this coming weekend, I have scored a radio performance/interview for Carlo Aonzo here on WOSU classical radio, 101.1 FM in Columbus, Ohio.  It will take place tomorrow morning, Friday, 13 April, at 10:00 am eastern time with WOSU's Jennifer Hambrick.  You can also listen live via the web anywhere in the world (go to wosu.org and click the "Listen Now" button following "Classical 101" at the top right of the page).  If you can't join us in person on Saturday evening, I hope you can at least enjoy this bit of cyber Carlo on Friday morning.

----------


## Jim Garber

Thanks, Eugene, for the heads up.

----------


## Eugene

My pleasure, Jim.  I hope you can catch it.

----------


## brunello97

Awesome, Eugene. I am rearranging my morning schedule right now. In case I get bottled up, does OSU radio archive these type of interviews?

Mick

----------


## Eugene

Alas, not that I'm aware.  However, at least for this moment, they are planning to at least post video of the in-studio musical performances to their blog pages.  I'll post the link if and when they do.

----------


## margora

This weekend the Boston Classical Guitar Society hosts its annual "Festival 21" devoted to 21st century music.   There are two mandolin items of interest.

--I will be performing two solo works, John Goodin's "The Autumn After" (written for Alison Stephens) and Victor Kioulaphides' "Differencias", both on octave mandolin.

--the Providence Mandolin Orchestra will perform two works written for us, Frank Wallace's "Nocturne" and Owen Hartford's "Neponset Valley Suite".

Details at http://www.bostonguitar.org/

----------


## margora

I am pleased to present the following concert.   Admission is free.

Music for Voice and Plucked Strings

Wendy Silverberg, soprano
Linda Yee, soprano
Robert Margo, mandolin, octave mandolin, and classical guitar

Hingham Public Library
66 Leavitt St, Hingham MA
Saturday, April 28, 3 PM

Die Zufriedenheit, K. 349                                                         Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart (1756-1791)
Komm, liebe Zither, K. 351 (367b)

Three Songs after Thomas Campion                                          Neil Gladd                  
       Silly Boy, ‘Tis Full Moone Yet – So Quicke, So Hot, 
       So Mad – Shall I Come Sweet Love To Thee?
	Wendy Silverberg, soprano
              Robert Margo, mandolin

Differencias                                                                                Victor Kioulaphides
             Robert Margo, octave mandolin

Chopin (from Letters from Composers)                                         Dominic Argento
             Wendy Silverberg, soprano
             Robert Margo, guitar

Romance                                                                                   Claude Debussy (1862-1918)
Rondeau
	Linda Yee, soprano
	Robert Margo, guitar

The Autumn After                                                                        John Goodin
	Robert Margo, octave mandolin

Hai Luli                                                                                      Pauline Viardot (1821-1910)
               Linda Yee, soprano
               Robert Margo, guitar

Suite for Ali                                                                                Victor Kioulaphides
      Prelude-Allemande-Courante-
      Sarabande-Gigue
               Robert Margo, octave mandolin

My Man’s Gone Now                                                                  George Gershwin (1898-1937)
               Wendy Silverberg, soprano
               Robert Margo, guitar         

Notes by Robert A. Margo:

Our concert opens with two famous songs by Mozart with original mandolin accompaniment.  Neil Gladd’s "Campion" songs retain the lyrics from the original lute songs but include new melodies (except for the third) and accompaniments.  Victor Kioulaphides’s "Differencias" is a set of variations on a Greek folk song, while the "Suite for Ali" was written in the style of a baroque suite for the late British mandolinist Alison Stephens.   Also written for Stephens is "The Autumn After" by Iowa composer John Goodin. “Chopin” is the opening piece in Dominic Argento’s Letters from Composers, actual letters set by Argento.   The Debussy and Viardot are classics from the piano-voice literature newly arranged for guitar.   The Gershwin needs no introduction.

Soprano Wendy Silverberg has combined a career as a music educator with more than three decades of performance.  Since 1972, she has appeared as part of the Boston Cecelia ensemble in more than 125 concerts and on recordings on the AFK and Newport Classics labels.   An advocate of pedagogical theories of Zoltan Kodaly, Ms. Silverberg remains active in the Kodaly Musical Training Institute and, since 1971, has been a teacher in the Cambridge Public Schools. Ms. Silverberg currently studies voice with Pamela Wood at MIT. 

Soprano Linda Yee is an educator and performer, integrating her interests in music, literacy, and education. Since 1977, Ms. Yee has appeared as a member of the Boston Cecilia ensemble and is currently on sabbatical.  She earned the Bachelor of Music degree in Music Education at the Boston University, and the MA Degree in Education from Lesley University. Currently, she operates a private tutoring business, specializing in teaching reading to children with mild to severe special needs.   Ms. Yee currently studies voice with Pamela Wood.

Robert A. Margo studied classical guitar with William Newman in Philadelphia and John Johns in Nashville, and renaissance lute with Catherine Liddell in Boston.   Margo performs on mandolin family instruments in concert and on recordings with the Providence Mandolin Orchestra, and he was a prize-winner at the 2005 and 2011 Classical Mandolin Society of America national performance competitions.  When he is not making music, Margo can be found teaching and conducting research at Boston University, where he serves as Professor and Chair of the Department of Economics.

----------


## eightmoremiles

Monday April 23 at 6:30 pm. The Louisville Mandolin Orchestra will perform at the Iroquois branch of the Louisville Free Public Library, on Woodlawn Avenue in South Louisville. Free admission. Includes works by Vivaldi, Calace, Macchiocchi and Shulz. Also by Giovanni Lennoni and Paolo Maccartni.

----------


## margora

The Providence Mandolin Orchestra is extremely pleased to present the following concert, joint with Chris Acquavella:

The Providence Mandolin Orchestra
Mark Davis, Director
With special guest Christopher Acquavella
Wheeler School, Providence RI
Saturday, May 5, 2012, 8 PM

Nocturne                                                                               Frank Wallace 

Neponset Valley Suite                 		               Owen Hartford
    River Bottom – Currents - Evening

Oblivion		  			              Astor Piazzolla (1921-1992)
                                                                                                          arr. R. A. Margo

The Providence Mandolin Orchestra

(Pause)
Imardin                                                                        Christopher Acquavella
Captain O'Kane                                                           Turlough O'Carolan (1670-1738)
De Samodeste Mere                                                    Gabriele Leone (c. 1735- a.1768)
El Duende                                                                    Juan Carlos Munoz 
Piccolo Gavotta, Op. 73                                              Raffaele Calace (1863-1934)
Fantasia No. 1                                                             Takashi Ochi (1934-2010)
Chris Acquavella, mandolin and baroque mandolino
(Pause)

Konzert h-moll for solo-mandoline und
Zupforchester                                                                      Arno Starck (d. 1960)
      Allegro moderato – In memorium –
      Allegretto giocoso

Yutuma                                                                               Christopher Acquavella

Providence Mandolin Orchestra with Christopher Acquavella, mandolin solo


Program Notes by Robert A. Margo

The Providence Mandolin Orchestra is honored to present one of the world’s leading performers on classical mandolin, Christopher Acquavella, solo and in ensemble with the PMO.  Our concert begins with three works performed by the PMO.   A prolific composer for modern classical guitar and an eminent performer on early plucked strings and modern guitar, Frank Wallace’s Nocturne is his first large scale composition for mandolin ensemble.   Owen Hartford has written many works for the PMO over his long tenure with the group.  His latest composition, in three movements, is the Neponset Valley Suite.  The main theme of the first movement, “River Bottom”, is undulated and jagged, while the second movement, “Currents”, eddies back and forth between gentle harmonies and starkly chromatic lines in 13/8.  Drawing on minimalist impulses, “Evening” alternates between 4/4 and 3/4 before the “River Bottom” theme returns.   One of his most popular and enduring works Astor Piazzolla composed Oblivion for Marco Bellocchio’s film Enrico IV, an adaptation of the classic play by Luigi Pirandello.  

Throughout its long history the mandolin has boasted a substantial repertoire for solo performance.  One of the first great virtuosi, Gabriele Leone was active in Paris in the 1760s.   Like his other works for solo mandolin, “De Samodeste Mere” originally appeared in Leone’s method, “A Complete Introduction to the Art of Playing the Mandoline” (1768).   Leone’s “air” was written for the baroque ancestor of today’s four course instrument while the O’Carolan is an arrangement that is performed on a modern reproduction of a baroque “mandolino”, which had 5 or 6 courses and, unlike the conventional mandolin, was tuned in fourths.  “Piccolo Gavota” is a beloved miniature by the great early 20th century Italian mandolinist Raffaele Calace, who excelled not only in composition but also performance and instrument design and construction. Born in Japan, Takashi Ochi later moved to Germany where he enjoyed a career as one of the leading performers on classical mandolin during the latter half of the twentieth century.   Among his many compositions were a series of works for solo mandolin, such as the atmospheric “Fantasia No. 1”.   Juan Carlos Munoz’s fiery “El Duende” is the final piece of a collection of seven works for solo mandolin entitled “Estampes”.   

Of his own composition “Imardin” Chris Acquavella writes that “Imardin is the capital city of Kyralia, from the fantasy novel series, The Black Magician trilogy by Australian author Trudi Canavan. The city was made up of three circular walls that separated the social classes. It consists of slum-dwellers as well as the upper class aristocracy. I was reading the Canavan books while composing this piece. Just like the fictional city, “Imardin” for solo mandolin consists of three sections that each have their own personalities. The opening is gentle, full chords and singing melody line. The middle section is vibrant, fast and rhythmical. The final section is slow, mellow and haunting; finally ending back at the main melody. “Imardin” started life as an idea for solo harp. I was never happy with how the notes and phrases were taking shape on the harp so I transferred it back to the mandolin. All of a sudden I started to hear the energy and excitement that I had first envisioned.”

Our concert closes with two modern works for solo mandolin and mandolin ensemble.   Born in Dresden in the late 19th century, Arno Starck studied violin, piano, conducting and composition at the Dresden Conservatory of Music.   In addition to numerous works for violin, orchestra, male and mixed choir, he also wrote a series of pieces for mandolin ensemble in a neo-baroque style, such as the “Concerto in B-minor” performed this evening.   Chris Acquavella’s second work on the program, “Yutuma”, is a tour-de-force workout in multiple meters, drawing on Bulgarian music for inspiration.


The Providence Mandolin Orchestra

Director: Mark Davis
First Mandolin: Joshua Bell (concertmaster), Christine Chito, Yvette Cote, Duane Golumb
Second Mandolin: Lynne Bell, Owen Hartford
Mandola: Mark Chouke, Mack Johnston, Robert Margo
Mandocello: Dan Moore, Matt Snyder
Guitar: Mark Armstrong, Beverly Davis, Sylvie Harris, Michael Hession
Bass: Hiatt Knapp

The original Providence Mandolin Orchestra was founded in 1913 by William Place Jr., one of the leading virtuosos of the mandolin in the United States during the instrument’s “Golden Age” of the early 20th century.  The modern version of the PMO dates from 1971, when it was revived by Hibbard Perry.  Since then the PMO has become the leading American mandolin ensemble with regular performances throughout the eastern United States and Western Europe.  Currently the PMO is directed by Mark Davis, who pursues an active career as an educator, conductor, and performer.  The PMO is dedicated to the performance of contemporary music, including pieces written for the ensemble.  In the past five years the PMO has given US or world premieres of new works by Clarice Assad, Betty Beath, Richard Charlton, Owen Hartford, Victor Kioulaphides, Annette Kruisbrink, Stephen Lalor, Olaf Naslund, Robert Schultz, Emile Stopler, Caroline Szeto, Francine Trester, and Frank Wallace.  Also over the past five years the PMO has embarked on an ambitious program of joint performances with leading European mandolin ensembles, including Het Consort (The Netherlands, directed by Alex Timmerman); the Ensemble a Plectre de Toulouse (France, directed by Alain Corvocchiola); the JZO NRW (Germany, directed by Christian de Witt); and the Orchestra of the International Mandolin Academy (Italy, directed by Carlo Aonzo).

A leading performer worldwide on classical mandolin, Christopher Acquavella graduated First Class Honors from Trinity Laban Conservatoire of Music and Dance in London, England. A student of the late Alison Stephens, Acquavella won the Wolfsan Foundation Music Award in 2004 and was awarded the TCM Trust Silver Medal for String Studies in 2006.   Chris has performed with Avi Avital, Alon Sariel, Jeremy Kurtz, Tim Connell, Alison Stephens and Mike Marshall, and as a soloist and orchestral musician with the Trinity String Ensemble (UK), Dartington Festival Orchestra (UK), E.G.M.A. (DE), New City Sinfonia (USA), Camarada Chamber Ensemble (USA) and the San Diego Symphony (USA).   He is also a mandolin/guitar instructor at New Expression School of Music in San Diego and Artistic Director/Conductor of the New Expression Mandolin Orchestra. Aside from teaching and performing, Chris spends time composing new works for mandolin and mandolin ensemble. Several of his works are published by Haus der Musik Trekel, Germany.   His recording of solo works for mandolin, “Praeludium” was recently released to great acclaim.

Visit the PMO at its website, www.mandolin-orchestra.org and on youtube.

----------


## Alex Timmerman

Hi all, I like to inform you on the proceedings of the concert tour with three young Dutch musicians Annemiek de Bruin, clarinet Laurens de Man, piano and Ferdinand Binnendijk, mandolin. I don't know whether this concert is open for everyone, but it is always could to know and perhaps even to try to attent. 



Attached is the programm and info about the musicians, etc. Nice to see that the mandolin plays an equal role in these concerts. See for instance the Darius Milhaud 'Suite for violin, clarinet and piano' (op. 157b - 
Ouverture, Jeux and Introduction et Final) inwhich, for these concerts, the violin part is performed on mandolin!  :Smile: 


http://ottawa.the-netherlands.org/bi...cours-2012.pdf

Best to all!

Alex.

----------


## vkioulaphides

Fantastic! I am sure that the trio's performances will be well received-- as they deserve to be! As you also know, my immediately next project is also a trio, for alto (voice), mandolin obbligato, and guitar ;-) 

Two thumbs up for Ferdinand!

Victor

----------


## Jim Garber

*Chris Acquavella in New York*

I just heard from Jim Kendrick who is hosting this concert that there is still room for a few more attendees. I believe that this would be Chris' only performance in the New York area. Details below.

Friday, May 11, 2012 - 7:30pm - Solo Concert in New York City. Chris Acquavella will be presenting a lovely evening of solo mandolin repertoire on both baroque and modern mandolins using period techniques. Music by Bach, Leone, Calace, Kioulaphides, Ochi, O'Carolan, Piazzolla, and much more. This will be a 2 hour concert with intermission. Venue: Private Home of Jim Kendrick. (exact address will be provided once reservation is booked.) Tickets: $20. To reserve your tickets please email Jim Kendrick

----------


## Eugene

I wish I was both closer and less busy.  Alas!

----------


## MMDavis

[QUOTE=Acquavella;1037838]Hello, 
I will be performing & teaching workshops along the East Coast USA, England and Bulgaria in May & June. I'll be on the road for about 1.5 months. Just want to let everyone know of some dates. 
*May*
5th	1:30pm - Mandolin Workshop, Hampton, CT. 
5th	7:30pm – Solo Concert at North Meadow House Concert Series, Hampton, CT. 
6th	7:30pm - Arno Stark Concerto with the Providence Mandolin Orchestra
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

I'd like to correct these dates so there is no confusion. Chris will be performing in Providence RI on Saturday May 5, and holding his workshop/concert in Hampton, CT on Sunday, May 6th.  Here are the correct details:

Chris Acquavella events in SE New England

Mandolin workshop in RI
3:30 PM Friday, May 4th
234 Rochambeau Ave. Providence.

Chris Acquavella IN CONCERT with the Providence Mandolin Orchestra
8:00 PM Saturday, May 5, 2012
Wheeler Hall, The Wheeler School , 216 Hope Street, Providence, RI 02906
Admission: $20.00/ $15 students
Info:  http://www.mandolin-orchestra.org/

North Meadow Workshop & House Concert
Sunday, May 6, 2012.
158 East Old Route 6, Hampton, CT
Workshop: 2:00 - 4:00 PM $50.00
Concert: 7:30 PM $20.00 SOLD OUT!
Concert + workshop: $65.00
Info/reservations:  markmdavis@yahoo.com

----------


## Alex Timmerman

Hi all!

Here is a photo made at the new School of Music of the Vancouver Symphony Orchestra where the three laureats of the Princes Christina Concours performed last Friday evening (4-5-2012). Vancouver was the last leg of their North America tour, after Los Ageles, San Francisco and Calgary. Tomorrow they fly home again!


Best regards,

Alex.

----------


## Alex Timmerman

Hi all,

In case you missed the concerts in the US and Canada and like to visit Amsterdam for a weekend, you can hear the Dutch mandolinist Ferdinand Binnendijk in the famous famous concert hall of the CONCERTGEBOUW in Amsterdam (Netherlands)!  


Best, Alex.

Info below in the attachment:

http://concert.nlagenda.com/voorstel...sterdam/12-mei

----------


## Alex Timmerman

Here is a trailer as PR for that concert with Ferdinand, Fun!:

----------


## vkioulaphides

Oh, I _always_ cook with "In a Sentimental Mood" playing in the background!  :Wink: 

Very, very nice!

Three cheers for Ferdinand, and for all those involved.

Victor

----------


## margora

The Providence Mandolin Orchestra is pleased to announce the following joint concert with the New York Mandolin Ensemble:

The New York Mandolin Ensemble and Providence Mandolin Orchestra
Barrington Public Library
281 County Road, Barrington RI
Saturday, May 19, 2012, 3 PM
Sinfonia a due mandolin e Basso                                        Giovanni Battista Gervasio (1725-1785)
    Allegro – Largetto - Allegro

Apples and Oranges				              Steven Antonelli

Henry Island                                                                        

Two Sonatas
    K. 430 – K. 87                                                                 Domenico Scarlatti (1685-1757)
                                                                                                           Arr. V. Kiolaphides

Four Machines                                                                     Steven Antonelli
(with Katelyn Paquin Dance Company)

The New York Mandolin Ensemble


(Pause)


Sky Colored Lake                                                                 Robert Martel

Nocturne                                                                               Frank Wallace 

Neponset Valley Suite                 		               Owen Hartford
    River Bottom – Currents - Evening

Oblivion		  			              Astor Piazzolla (1921-1992)
                                                                                                          arr. R. A. Margo

The Providence Mandolin Orchestra


 (Pause)


Brandenburg Concerto No. 3 (Movement #1)                    J. S. Bach (1685-1750)

Pavane                                                                                 Gabriel Faure (1845-1924)
                                                                                                            Arr. J. Dearinger

Palladio                                                                                Karl Jenkins

Hues of Dusk                                                                       Victor Kioulaphides

An Ending                                                                            Steven Antonelli

New York Mandolin Ensemble and Providence Mandolin Orchestra

Art Design: Alan Sorrentino
Projections: Caroline Antonelli, Owen Hartford, Paul McGeary

Program Notes by Robert A. Margo

In the early 20th century heyday of the mandolin, there were numerous mandolin orchestras in the greater New York metropolitan area.   Today, the New York Mandolin Ensemble carries on this grand tradition, with an exciting blend of classical and popular works.

Our concert begins with six works performed by the NYME.   Three of these works date from the baroque period, the origins of the modern mandolin.   The Gervasio is an original three movement “symphony” while the Scarlatti arrangements are of sonatas originally for harpsichord.   The other three pieces are original works by Antonelli and reflect a wide variety of influences, both popular and contemporary classical.   The NYME is joined on one of these pieces, “Four Machines”, by the Katelyn Paquin Dance Company.  

Our concert continues with four works performed by the PMO, starting with an old favorite, Robert Martel’s “Sky Colored Lake”.   A prolific composer for modern classical guitar and an eminent performer on early plucked strings and modern guitar, Frank Wallace’s Nocturne is his first large scale composition for mandolin ensemble.   Owen Hartford has written many works for the PMO over his long tenure with the group.  His latest composition, in three movements, is the Neponset Valley Suite.    Astor Piazzolla composed Oblivion for Marco Bellocchio’s film Enrico IV, an adaptation of the classic play by Luigi Pirandello.  

The NYME and PMO join forces with the first movement of the Brandenburg #3, the concerto (of the six) most suitable for plucked strings.   The Faure Pavane is arranged by Jeff Dearinger, a leading arranger for mandolin orchestra.  Palladio is famous from its appearance in a television commercial.   Our concert concludes with Victor Kioulaphides’ atmospheric Hues of Dusk and, in in a nod to Abbey Road, Steven Antonelli’s fanfare, An Ending.

The New York Mandolin Ensemble

Mandolin: Steven Antonelli, Gino Cichetti, Wayne Fugate, Roy Goldberg, John Ruis
Mandola: Wayne Fugate
Guitar: Gino Cichetti, Rich Robinson
Mandocello: Steven Antonelli
Bass: Stephanie Mack

For this performance the NYME is assisted by PMO members Josh Bell (mandolin), Duane Golumb (mandolin) and Robert Margo (mandolin, mandola).

The Providence Mandolin Orchestra

Director: Mark Davis
First Mandolin: Joshua Bell (concertmaster), Christine Chito, Yvette Cote, Duane Golumb, Chang Lee
Second Mandolin: Lynne Bell, Owen Hartford, Paul Wilde
Mandola: Mark Chouke, Mack Johnston, Robert Margo, Gayle Raposa
Mandocello: Dan Moore, Matt Snyder
Guitar: Mark Armstrong, Beverly Davis, Michael Hession
Bass: Hiatt Knapp

The New York Mandolin Ensemble was founded by Steven Antonelli and Bob Rose, and is currently co-directed by Antonelli and Victor Kioulaphides.   Active as a composer and performer in a variety of idioms, Antonelli has a separate career in education, directing a Head Start program in lower Manhattan.   A freelance performer on double bass in New York City, Victor Kioulaphides is also an award-winning composer whose many works for plucked strings have received widespread acclaim and numerous performances and recordings.

The original Providence Mandolin Orchestra was founded in the early 20th century during the instrument’s “Golden Age”.  The modern version of the PMO dates from 1971, when it was revived by Hibbard Perry.  Since then the PMO has become the leading American mandolin ensemble with regular performances throughout the eastern United States and Western Europe.  Currently the PMO is directed by Mark Davis, who pursues an active career as an educator, conductor, and performer.  

Visit the PMO at its website, www.mandolin-orchestra.org and on youtube.

----------


## mandobuzz

I am excited to announce the inaugural concerts of my new trio, Ensemble Fret, that heavily features mandolin:

Ensemble Fret is a performance collective founded in 2012 by Buzz Gravelle, Walter Marsh and Peter Yates. Its programs feature music for guitar, mandolin and arpeggione (bowed guitar), whether solo, in duos and trios, or in expandable combination with guest vocalists and instrumentalists. Results range from intimate art-song to massed guitars.

This program features music by Bach (three of his Sinfonias arranged for guitar, mandolin, and arpeggione), Haydn (a baryton trio arranged for same instrumentation), and Hugo Wolf (lieder arranged for two guitars and mandolin), in addition to solo guitar pieces by Josef Hauer (the mysterious and cantankerous co-inventor of 12-tone music), original pieces by myself for fretless classical guitar, and 62 variations on the "Hanging Tune" for guitar and piano written by Peter Yates. With special guest pianist Nadia Shpachenko. 

Sunday, May 20, 2012 - 4:00 pm
Organ Studio, Schoenberg Hall, UCLA
Admission Free, parking $11

Friday, May 25, 2012 - 8:00 pm
Recital Hall, California State Polytechnic University
at Pomona
Admission $10, parking $5

----------


## Alex Timmerman

Hi all, 

I like to draw your attention to a concert tomorrow evening during 
the Cultural festival in Lochem (Netherlands) on June 4th, 2012, 
starting at 20.00 hours in the 'Zwiepse Molen' 



(the Zwiepse Mill - more 'Dutch' you can hardly find :-) ), 
Zwiepseweg 165 in Lochem 

by the 

*Duo Stringendo; 

Annegreet Rouw, Harp, and Ferdinand Binnendijk, Mandolin.* 

The yield of the concert will go to the HEALTH AID foundation. 


Best, 

Alex.

----------


## vkioulaphides

Surely it will be a wonderful event-- and what a picturesque venue! Please give both Ferdinand and Annegreet my warmest regards.

Cheers,

Victor

----------


## Jim Garber

Alex: What is that mandolin that Ferdinand is holding in that poster? Very interesting scratchplate.

----------


## vkioulaphides

Might it be the "prize Calace" that Ferdinand won in Naples?

----------


## Alex Timmerman

Hi Jim and Hello Victor,

Yes Victor, Bingo! The Calace is Ferdinand's trophy! The 2011 'Ripa' model by Maestro Raffaele Calace jr.; the first prize in the Calace concorso 2011!

Here is a photo I took of Ferdinand right after the last notes of final concert at the Raffaele Calace Concorso in Ripamolisano where he performed - as a 'Thank You' to Maestro Raffaele Calace jr., the jury ánd the audience - Victor's wonderful _'Variations on a Basque Melody'_ on that very same instrument. A fantastic and really beautiful instrument with a wonderful and brilliant sound!




Cheers to one (Ferdinand) and all (us),

Alex

----------


## Alex Timmerman

Hi All!

About spreading the beauty of the mandolin: Here is a photo of a solo mandolin appearance by the Dutch mandolinist FERDINAND BINNENDIJK in Ahoy Congress Center in Rotterdam (Netherlands) on May 16th, 2012.


Cheers,

Alex.

----------


## vkioulaphides

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWWW!!!

Who would have guessed, only a few years ago, that quiet, soft-spoken Ferdinand would become such a rock star?  :Mandosmiley: 

A wonderful thing to witness, every step of the way...

Cheers,

Victor

----------


## jsmando

Greetings everyone!  

I'm pleased to announce that I will be performing my new Mandolin Concerto with the Rochester Philharmonic Orchestra next Saturday, June 30.  The concert is part of the orchestra's summer series at the CMAC on beautiful lake Canandaigua located 30 minutes south of Rochester, NY.  It's not often you'll hear a mandolin concerto followed by Tchaikovsky's 1812 Overture.  There should be a lot of fireworks!

http://www.rpo.org/s_1/s_213/s_214/p...ith_Fireworks/

http://www.jeffmidkiff.com/news.html

Hope to see you there!

Jeff

----------


## Alex Timmerman

Hi Jeff, 

I wish I could be there and listen to your Mandolin Concerto and the other works on the programme. But unfortinately work etc. does not give me the oppertunity to go. Maybe a (complete) recording on CD of your Concerto will be available some day? That would also be nice.

For now I wish you all the success in the World!

Best greetings, Alex.

----------


## jsmando

Thanks Alex!

I'm hoping that the piece will soon be recorded.  If you're interested, you can hear streaming audio of the Roanoke Symphony premier at http://www.jeffmidkiff.com/concerto.html

Best,

Jeff

----------


## Alex Timmerman

You are all invited for an evening concert by 
Het CONSORT conducted by Alex Timmerman. 

Our special guest are the well-known Dutch counter tenor Sytse Buwalda and the harpist Annegreet Rouw.

It is going to be a concert inwhich the mandolin will be heard in duo with harp, in the trio combination with voice and guitar and in chamber mandolin orchestra strength. 

Programmed are compositions by Yasuo Kuwahara, Chris Mouter, Carlos Gardel, Astor Piazzolla, Pablo Escande, Victor Kioulaphides and Leo Brouwer. 

You are all very welcome!

Entree 10 Euro 
For children up to 12 years old it is free.

----------


## Alex Timmerman

Best greetings from all of us!

----------


## vkioulaphides

And warmest greetings from sizzling Greece to you all!

Cheers,

Victor

----------


## Alex Timmerman

Hi Victor (et all),


And warmest greetings to you and yours, Victor!

A little update for you and your music in Dutch atmosphere...

The four *Hesse Lieder* by the *Asteria Ensemble* were just great!!! A really worthy première that was very well received by the audience!

And your *Variations on a Basque Melody* were again played by *Ferdinand Binnendijk* in such a dazzling way that - even now nearly two days ago - the melody is still in my head! 
It was a wonderful concert for a full house! Really memorable again! 

And there was a café member amongst the public. Our 'own' David Westwick and his wife Patricia happened to be in the Netherlands and had come all the way to Zwolle for the concert. That was really nice; I hope they enjoyed a wonderful concert evening!


Best greetings, 

Alex.


Photo No. 1: *Ferdinand Binnendijk*.
Photo No. 2 The Asteria Ensemble (*Saskia Spinder, Ferdinand Binnendijk & Sytse Buwalda*).

----------


## Alex Timmerman

And another photo; *Annegreet Rouw* on harp and *Ferdiand Binnendijk* on mandolin performing *'Venetian Heritage'* by *Tiziano Bedetti*. A wonderful original composition!


Cheers, Alex.

----------


## Jim Garber

Alon Sariel plays classical mandolin music 
With Yael Manor on piano
On Sunday, August 12th at 2:00 PM at Bargemusic in New York.
Reserve your seats at the floating concert hall at Fulton Ferry Landing in Brooklyn by emailing reserve@bargemusic.org.  Pay by cash or check at the door, $35; $30 for  seniors.

----------


## Eugene

As always, I wish this stuff was closer.

----------


## margora

The Providence Mandolin Orchestra will present a joint concert with the Saarlandisches Zupforchester on Saturday, October 27, 8 PM, at the Rhode Island Philharmonic Music School, 677 Waterman Avenue, East Providence, RI.   The PMO is directed by Mark Davis and the SZO by Reiner Stutz.   Music by Hartford, Piazzolla, Charlton, Resphigi, Vivaldi, Mezzacapo, Bozza, Wolki, Kubota, Ambrosius, Kuwahara, and Jenkins.   Program notes are attached.

----------


## margora

The Providence Mandolin Orchestra will give a concert at "Music at Lily Pads', 27 North Road, Peace Dale, Rhode Island, on Sunday, January 27, 3 PM.   The program will include the world premiere of Owen Hartford's "Urban Sketches", which recently received second prize in the "2012 Concurso Internacional de Composicion para formaciones de Plectro Jose Fernadez Rosas," Logrono, Spain; the US premiere of Frank Wallace's "New England Quintets"; "Chrysopylae Reflections" by James Kellaris, which was awarded first prize in the 2012 New Music Competition held by the San Francisco Mandolin Orchestra; and a reprise of Victor Kioulaphides' great "Concerto Per Orchestra a Pizzico" written for Het Consort.   Program notes are attached.

----------


## margora

Slight error in the program notes that I posted earlier today for the PMO Lily Pad concert.   The corrected notes are attached.

----------


## Alex Timmerman

I am happy to inform you about a *MANDOLIN* & *MANDOLONCELLO* recital - *Ferdinand Binnendijk & friends* - on *Friday*, *Januari 25th*, starting at *20.00* hours in the Kunstencentrum *MUZERIE*, *Zwolle*, *Netherlands*. 

*The entrance is free!* 

Ferdinand will, together with his friends Sytse Buwalda, Saskia Spinder and Sebastiaan de Grebber, perform compositions by a.o. Johann Sebastian Bach, Leo Brouwer and Pieter van der Staak. 

*You are all very welcome!*  :Smile: 


Best,

Alex.

----------


## vkioulaphides

Fascinating... I recall how Ferdinand played the liuto at Het Consort's anniversary. Now mandoloncello... Fantastic!

I will be there, if only in spirit ;-)

Cheers,

Victor

----------


## attikaorchestra

Happy New Year mandolinfriends!

In 2013 ATTIKA Plucked String Orchestra has its 20th Anniversary. For this reason ATTIKA will have several festive concerts during 2013. 

The first one will take place on *Saturday 9th February* in *7 p.m.* at *Estoudiantina Concert Hall* (12, Nordau str, Athens), where ATTIKA and some close friends (Margriet, Spyros,...) will honor great composer Victor Kioulaphides. Victor will attend himself!

*The entrance is free.*

Any friends be in Athens are, of course, welcomed!

_For further information please contact ATTIKA through email: psyllaki@attikaorchestra.gr or tel.: (0030) 2106436358._[/SIZE]

----------


## vkioulaphides

How very exciting all this is! My habitual, winter journey to my birthplace, my "halcyon days" (quite literally), will this time be coupled with some beautiful music-making. I am grateful beyond words to my friends at Attika, and cannot wait to take to the air...

Cheers,

Victor

----------


## Margriet

Congratulations, ATTIKA !

It is good to hear that you celebrate your 20th anniversary with lots of music and concerts! I noticed that you can look back at a successful 2012, despite economical crisis that also has it's impact on you. You are heroes.  :Mandosmiley: 
I am happy to attend at your first event ! 

Wish you great concerts to come this Jubileum year, with music of contemporary Greek composers. Good luck !  :Smile:

----------


## margora

Victor, Magriet,

Do you know which VK pieces are on the ATTIKA program? I cannot determine from the poster.   The Concerto? Sinfonia?

The PMO's performance of the Concerto a Pizzico yesterday (Music at Lilypads in RI) went very well.   We had 150+ in the audience, a full house.

----------


## Margriet

> Victor, Magriet,
> 
> Do you know which VK pieces are on the ATTIKA program? I cannot determine from the poster. The Concerto? Sinfonia?


I know of some of them. They are not on the poster, since it should be a bit of surprise for Victor ;-). It is mostly chamber music, an unassuming start of the Jubileum year. Though a "concert of note", celebrating ATTICA's Anniversary together with Victor and with his compositions.

----------


## vkioulaphides

I will post what I know, soon enough. Otherwise, of course, who am I to spoil the surprise? ;-)

Cheers,

Victor

----------


## vkioulaphides

I have just heard that ATTIKA will also be premiering a small, yet very close-to-my-heart ensemble work I wrote for them a while ago, *Perípatos* (meaning "stroll"), my fond homage to the inimitable, unforgettable Manos Hadjidakis. Never have so few notes tugged my heart's strings so naggingly, so bittersweetly, with so much joy and melancholy, all at once. 

As for the audience, who knows? They share with me much of the same cultural milieu that I was raised in, they may feel my own sentiments as well, sympathetically. They, too, may have strolled down the millennia-old alleys of that age-old city...

Yet one more reason for me to dream of a magical week, coming right up.  :Smile: 

Cheers,

Victor

----------


## attikaorchestra

Dear friends,

We are all looking forward meeting you all Victor, Margriet, Ariadne, Spyros, Barbara...
It' s a great honor for us to start our Jubileum year with special friends with our common love: the mandolin!
We hope that 9th February, when Victor will be honored, will be magical and of course full of surprises... Surprises as: that the crisis does not touch real art, that many people come together for a common goal, that good music touches audience' s souls....
Something we can promise, to all of our friends been far away and cannot attend the concert, is that audio and video recordings  soon will be shared with you!

Regards from Athens,
ATTIKA

----------

Alex Timmerman, 

Margriet

----------


## vkioulaphides

And yet, and yet... we must not forget that it is _ATTIKA_ that will be honored, feasted, celebrated on its 20th anniversary. I will just be a guest, another body in the theater. The spotlight is not on me, really.  :Redface: 

Cheers, and καλή αντάμωση! (_arrivederci_, in Greek  :Wink:  )

Victor

----------


## vkioulaphides

I don't know about anything else, folks, but the weather in Athens sure is splendid. I just arrived, via Geneva, to 70s Fahrenheit and a lovely, halcyon day sunshine.  :Smile:  The music-making will be no less sunny, I trust...

Cheers,

Victor

----------


## vkioulaphides

By way of an update: the performance-space of the Estoudiantina music-school in Athens is nothing short of magical! Behind an entirely ordinary, unremarkable entrance, hides a true mother-of-pearl sort of concert-hall, as cozy as it is artsy. Hidden in a picturesque nook of that most historical of cities, perched in a corner of a pedestrian alley, accessible only by stone staircases, this small conservatory is a true gem. The hall, clad in burgundy-colored drapes, the seating angled in the sharpest perspectives, sets the stage for magic. This is the stuff that dreams are made of.

OK, you know what to do: drop everything, catch the first flight, and I'll meet you there.  :Smile:  If you can't make it, alright, we forgive you-- just this once.  :Wink:  You may, however, want to order a copy of Attika's CD. (NFI, of course; said CD only contains an arrangement of mine, no original, license-able compositions.)

Cheers to all, and especially Anna and Aris, the true brain-parents of this entire institution.

Victor

----------


## Margriet

ATTIKA rehearsing Victor's Perípatos a few minutes ago.

----------


## Margriet

New with posting via phone. Trying to post a photo.

----------


## vkioulaphides

... and Margriet and Spyros are rehearsing *Jubileum*, and Maria and Apostolos are (to my great surprise  :Disbelief: ) rehearsing *Mojita*, and Margriet is cooking up *Canzone* with Yannis, and *Seven Ancient Greek Lyrics* with Ariadne, who may also premiere my *Sapphic Triptych* if all works out as hoped for, and this, and that... 

I feel like the ultimate spoiled child, showered with more than he ever deserved...

Three cheers to all my musical friends, old and new. Those of you abroad: start thinking of hosting Attika on your home-base.  :Wink:  These folks work wonders, they do so much, out of so little!

Victor

----------

Alex Timmerman, 

attikaorchestra

----------


## Margriet

> ATTIKA rehearsing Victor's Perípatos.


Here it is, after an evening rehearsal in a wonderful ambiance. Such friendship there is in this ATTIKA orchestra !

I am happy to be among them, this a week !

Margriet

----------

Alex Timmerman

----------


## Alex Timmerman

Wonderful, Margriet and Victor! Thanks for the up-date. And please, do keep us informed!

Cheers, Alex.

----------


## attikaorchestra

Oh, Victor and Margriet,

It' s our pleasure to be with us!! You both are very generous and friendly with us.. We love to have you with us this week and wish to have you again soon as possible.
We all; Aris, Maria, Christos, Yiannis, Antonis, Yiannis, Maria Stelliou, Yiorgos Rousopoulos, Dimitris, Yiannis, Vasso, Panos, Apostolos and Anna thank you, as well as Beert and Spyros, Barbara and Ariadne, are with us in our first concert of 2013, our 20th anniversary.
Hope everyone enjoys Saturday' s concert. Mando-friends, we will send you video and sound recordings (unless you listen to Victor' s encouragements to join us!!!)

Kind regards,
for ATTIKA orchestra
Anna

----------


## vkioulaphides

Now, let's see... you can still catch an overnight flight tonight, out of New York, land in Athens by Friday morning (or afternoon, depending on your connecting flight), party all night Friday to Saturday, and still make it comfortably to the concert Saturday night. Hey, I'll even go turn the coffee-maker on for you...  :Coffee: 

Cheers,

Victor

----------


## vkioulaphides

Just back from Attika's concert, in _le ore piccole_ after midnight...

Sometimes the heart is so full that words pale before feelings. So I will happily recede in revery, leaving commentary to others. All I can say is "Thank you!" to each and every performer. Even "unforgettable" seems a gross understatement...

Three cheers!

Victor

----------

Alex Timmerman, 

attikaorchestra, 

Margriet

----------


## attikaorchestra

It was great pleasure for all of us hosting such an event at Estoudiantina, full of Victor' s melodies...
The concert hall was totally full and all performers enjoy every minute, as the audience. You are really sorry everything finished, but feel great about our new by-heart siblings; Victor, Margriet, Beert, Barbara, Ariadne and Spyros.

The program was as follows:
1. Prelude No2 op49 (Raffaelle Calace) by Maria Stelliou; mandolin, as a dedication to R. Calace (150years since his birth)
2. Jubileum Suite (2010), Victor Kioulaphides *** , by Margriet Greydanus; mandolin & Spyros Kanouras; mandolin
3. Mojita (2012), Victor Kioulaphides *** , by Maria Filippidi; mandolin & Apostolos Papapetros; double bass
4. Seven Ancient Greek Lyrics (2007), Victor Kioulaphides by Ariadne Westerkamp, soprano & Margriet Greydanus; mandolin
5. Echoes from Magna Graecia (2008) by Barbara Deliyiannaki; alto recorder & Dimitris Koufogiorgos; guitar
6. Canzona (2008), Victor Kioulaphides by Margriet Greydanus; mandolin & Yiannis Valiantzas; guitar
7. Sappho songs (2012) Victor Kioulaphides ***, by Ariadne Westerkamp, soprano & Yiorgos Rousopoulos; guitar
8. Peripatos (2012) Victor Kioulaphides ***, by Antonis Athanasopoulos; mandolin, Christos Takos; mandolin, Maria Stelliou; alto mandola, Aris Dimitriadis; mandoloncello, Dimitris Koufogiorgos; guitar
9. Overture No5, Nikolaos Halikiopoulos-Mantzaros (1795-1872) (arranged by Victor Kioulaphides) by ATTIKA Plucked String Orchestra
10. Barcarole, from the Tales of Hoffmann Jacques Offenbach (1819-1880) by ATTIKA Plucked String Orchestra
11. Gabella ouverture, Cecare Galanti (arranged by Aris Dimitriadis) by ATTIKA Plucked String Orchestra
12. Street of dreams, Manos Hadjidakis (arranged by Aris Dimitriadis & Dimitris Giannis) by ATTIKA & friends; Spyros Kanouras; mandolin, Margriet Greydanus; alto mandola, Beert Greydanus; mandoloncello

* World premiere

We should thank all the audience for staying for a long time after concert discussing with performers, all the performers and of course you our brother, Victor!
Looking forward to seeing you for another concert in Greece or the States.

Cheers!

----------

Alex Timmerman, 

Margriet

----------


## violmando

The Dayton Mandolin Orchestra will be performing at the Dayton Art Institute Sunday, March 17th at 1:30 pm. On the program will be  James Kellaris - Chrysopylae Reflections (prize winner of the San Francisco Mandolin Orchestra contest), Silver Ripples Polka, Blind Mary/Sheebag and Sheemore Medley, Victor Garcia - The Bridge, The World Famous Italian Medley (also by Kellaris) and Satie - Je te Veux (encore if time).  Free for Art Museum members, $8 I believe otherwise. LOVELY auditorium from the 1930s with GREAT acoustics!
Yvonne

----------


## Acquavella

Saturday, March 9, 2013 - The New Expression Mandolin Orchestra, based in San Diego, will be presenting a Latin themed program. Here is the information: 

7:00pm - New Expression Mandolin Orchestra @ Normal Heights United Methodist Church. Under the direction of Chris Acquavella, the New Expression Mandolin Orchestra (NEMO) will be performing an exciting Latin Themed concert for their 3rd season. This vibrant ensemble is performing original plucked string orchestra repertoire by Paci, Zambrano, Behrend, Paulo Sa as well as arrangements of Gianneo & Piazzolla. Venue: Normal Heights United Methodist Church, 4650 Mansfield Street, San Diego CA 92116, Tickets: $15 general admission / $5 children. Booking information and Ticket Box Office.

March 9, 2013 Concert Program:

	Spanishe Overtüre  Siegfried Brehrend
	Suite Argentina  Luis Gianneo arr. John Craton 
I.	Chacarera
II.	Vidala
III.	Zapateado

Chris Acquavella, conductor
Soloist: Oscar Ramos, mandolin

	Suite Venezolana  José Antonio Zambrano
I.	Fiesta Criolla (Joropo)
II.	Tonada (Gesang)
III.	La Paraulata (Pasaje)
IV.	El Morenito (Merengue)
V.	Las Mariposas del Bosque (Amorosa)
VI.	Catatumbo (Danza)

Anne Fennell, flute 
Jim Trepasso, glockenspiel

INTERMISSION

	Viajante  Paulo Sa 
Chris Acquavella & Gary Payne, mandolins
Oscar Ramos, mandola

	Choro for Shadow  John Reischman
Bill Bradbury, mandolin 
Eric Foster, guitar

	Oblivion  Astor Piazzolla, arr. Dr. Robert Margo

	Suite Campesina  Sébastien Paci
I.	Danza de la siega
II.	Lamento del campesino
III.	Danza de las muchachas

----------


## margora

"Saturday, March 9, 2013 - The New Expression Mandolin Orchestra, based in San Diego, will be presenting a Latin themed program."

I had the opportunity to sit in on a NEMO rehearsal of some of this material, which was a lot of fun.   NEMO is an excellent ensemble and I am sure this is going to be an outstanding concert.

----------


## Jim Garber

Duo Aonzo Izquierdo 
with Carlo Aonzo and René Izquierdo 
classical mandolin and guitar duo

Thursday, March 21st, 2013. 7:30PM
Howland Cultural Center
477 Main Street
Beacon, New York 12508
Tickets: $15. Contact: (845) 831-4988
www.howlandculturalcenter.org
information@howlandculturalcenter.org

Returning to Beacon's Howland Cultural Center in 2013 is Duo Aonzo Izquierdo featuring noted Italian mandolin virtuoso Carlo Aonzo and brilliant Cuban guitarist René Izquierdo.   They will be performing a program of classical music by J.S. Bach, Rafael Calace, Claude Debussy, Nicolo Paganini, and Alessandro Scarlatti.   Carlo Aonzo, a native of Savona, Italy and Rene Izquierdo, from Cuba, will be playing selections from their most recent CD featuring music of Paganini  among other classical composers featuring mandolin and guitar.    In addition to his extensive classical recordings,   Mr Aonzo has also performed and recorded Italian folk music with mandolin player David Grisman and guitarist Beppe Gambetta.   Both Carlo and Rene are involved in musical education in formal academic and workshop settings.    

Tickets are $15 and available at the Howland Cultural Center or online at www.howlandculturalcenter.org  or by calling (845) 831-4988
www.carloaonzo.com 
www.reneizquierdoguitar.com
www.cdbaby.com/cd/carloaonzoreneizquierdo1

----------


## haggis

If you are in Edinburgh on Saturday evening, 23rd March, you are most welcome to join us at St Marks Unitarian Church, 7 Castle Terrace, to hear a joint concert of classical, popular and folk pieces by Da Capo Alba and the Edinburgh Mandolin and Guitar Orchestra. Doors open at 7.00pm for 7.30, and admission costs £7.


EMGO: Musical Director - _Nigel Gatherer_
The Third Man (_Anton Karas_) 
Moon River (_Henry Mancini_) 
Renaissance & Baroque Dances:
   Passepied (_Andre Campra_); 
   Rigaudon (_Henri Desmarets_);
   Pavane pour la Dauphine (_Jean-Baptiste Lully_) 
Santa Lucia (_traditional_) 
Return to Sorrento (_traditional_) 
Air for Linda (_Nigel Gatherer_) 
Dainty Davie (_traditional arr. Nigel Gatherer_) 
The Mexicana Suite: 
   La Cucaracha (_traditional arr. CWT Consau_l);
   Cielito Lindo (_Quirino Mendoza y Cortes_);
   La Bamba (_traditional arr. CWT Consaul_)
Halleys Comet (_Harry Lincoln_) 
Sunny Afternoon (_Ray Davies, arr. Andrew Connor_)

Da CAPO ALBA: Musical Director - _Barbara Pommerenke-Steel_
Trumpet Voluntary (_John Stanley_) 
Theme to the Godfather (_Nino Rota_) 
Concerto movement 1 (_John Baston_) 
Latin Suite La Cumbia (_unknown_)
Meridian (_Richard Carlton_) 
Pirates of the Caribbean: 
   Fog Bound (_Klaus Badelt_); 
   Medallion Calls (_Klaus Badelt_); 
   The Black Pearl (_Klaus Badelt_); 
   Hes a Pirate (_Klaus Badelt_) 
Crazy Little Thing Called Love (_Freddie Mercury_)

----------


## Pasha Alden

This looks like a musical banquet! 
Wish I was there!

----------


## Traveling Tracks

*Carnegie Hall  
January 17, 2014*

 Performers

    Avi Avital, Mandolin
    Sivan Magen, Harp
    String Quartet to be announced

Program

    ANONYMOUS Tre fontane
    BACH Partita No. 2 in D Minor, BWV 1004
    BLOCH "Nigun" from Baal shem
    YASUO KUWAHARA Improvised Poem
    FALLA Siete canciones populares españolas (arr. Avital)
    DAVID BRUCE Cymbeline for Mandolin and String Quartet (NY Premiere)

----------


## Pietrobono

Paris (France) : Maison de Mai, 27 rue Chabrol, Paris 10
May 18th, 2013 at 8:00 pm


Alon Sariel, Mandolin
with Ensemble Gabriele Leone : 
* Eric Depret & Jean-Paul Bazin : mandolins (incl. mandolas and mcello)
* Anne-Christelle Vignaud & Guy Le Roux : guitars and bass guitar
* Michele Marechau-Mendoza : cuatro
* Didier Maizieres : brasilian percussions

Program :

* BACH : - Ciaccona in D-minor for violin
            - Prelude & Fuga BWV 555 (for plucked strings quartet by Eric Depret)
* CANTONE : Concerto for neapolitan mandolin and strings (french premiere ?)
* BARBELLA : Concerto for neapolitan mandolin and strings
* VENEZOLAN MUSIC : - Tierna Diversion (P. Camacaro) 
                              - Mi Nina (R. Sandoval) 
                              - El Sabrocito (A. Baez)
                              - El Mocho (D. Moret)
* BRASILIAN MUSIC : - Saxofone porque choras (Ratinho)
                            - Doce de Coco 
                            - Migalhas de Amor 
                            - Noites Cariocas (all 3 by J. do Bandolim)

----------


## margora

The Providence Mandolin Orchestra will perform its latest program, "Locally Sourced: Area Music for Mandolin Ensemble" featuring original and arranged music primarily by composers from New England (or in the case of Victor Kioulaphides, just a little farther afield), on Sunday, May 19 at 3 PM at Peterborough Town House, Peterborough, New Hampshire.   The program will feature world premieres by James Dalton ("Canonic Variations and Fugue on 'Free at Last'), Michael Nix ("Prayer (for the Victims of Terror"), and August Watters ("The Color Theory"), as well as very recent pieces by Frank Wallace ("New England Quintets") and Owen Hartford's prize-winning "Urban Sketches".   Also on the program is a reprise of Victor's great work for mandolin ensemble written for Het Consort, "Concerto per Orchestra a Pizzico".   Tickets ($15) at the door.  The full program w/notes is attached.

----------


## Steven C. Antonelli

*The New York Mandolin Ensemble will present a concert at 8pm on May 25, 2013 at the Sugarloaf Arts Center in Sugarloaf, NY.*

The ensemble will accompany the presentation of Nick Zungoli's incredible photographs of Italy, with a program of Italian composers including Scarlatti, Vivaldi, Barbella, Becucci, Corelli, Guiseppe, Bottacchiari, Eduardo di Capua, Gervasio, Morelli, Faure, Goldberg, Robinson and two different Antonellis.

The New York Mandolin Ensemble:
Steven Antonelli	        Director, Mandolin, Guitar
Wayne Fugate 		Mandolin, mandola, octave mandolin
Stephanie Mack		Bass
Rich Robinson		Guitar
Roy Goldberg		Mandolin
Brad Maestas		Mandolin
Chad Hammer		Mandocello, cello



For further information or to purchase tickets go to :https://www.vendini.com/ticket-softw...d2a4412474c3a2

----------


## Alex Timmerman

Next CONCERT - Saturday September 7th (2013). Starting at 20:00 hours. Hauptschule Uelsen, Uelsen(Germany). Euro 19,50.

*"Bella Italia"* - _Ein italienischer Abend_
mit das Mandolinenorchester aus Zwolle/NL 
*"HET CONSORT"* with *Sebastiaan de Grebber & Ferdinand Binnendijk* as the mandolinists in i.e. *Antonio Vivaldi'*s famous *Double Mandolin Concerto*, 

and* The Embergher Quintet*.

Das Team des VVV Uelsen sorgt für einen optisch und kulinarisch (Wein & Antipasti) stimmungsvollen "Italienischen Abend"

Vorverkaufsstellen:
Café Meier und Sekretariat Musikschule / Uelsen
Hanne's Laden / Emlichheim
Bürgerbüro Rathaus / Neuenhaus
Reservierungen: Telefon: 05942-575	

Eintritt: 19,50 € (Eintritt + italienisches Buffet)
Veranstalter: VVV Uelsen und Musikschule Niedergrafschaft 
Ort: Pausenhalle Hauptschule Uelsen.

----------


## margora

This coming Sunday I will be performing in Ft Wayne, Indiana in a mixed program of contemporary and early music; I will be playing mandolin, renaissance lute, and classical guitar.  The mandolin works include pieces for mandolin and viola da gamba (two of these were written by Will Ayton and originally performed by Ayton and Marilyn Mair) and also Victor Kioulaphides' well-known solo work, "Differencias".  The program, with venue and time, is attached.

----------


## vkioulaphides

I am honored to "share the stage", so to speak, with Marais and Lennon/McCartney.  :Smile:  I am sure it will be a fine performance, as are all of yours, Bob.

Cheers,

Victor

----------


## Todd129

Here are some excerpts from Aurora Mandolin Orchestra's concert last Friday, Oct. 4th in Redwood City, CA. Two of the numbers are with a soprano soloist. Enjoy....hopefully the links work OK! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8qIk3VuS8Gk

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NSHyxr81tEg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vhO0nSulneI

----------


## Margriet

Yesterday we attended a concert of note: " the dark side of the mandolin". As you can recognize in the title it refers to the album of Pink Floyd, released 40 years ago. This concert was given by the trio Mauro Squillante, Gaio Ariani and Valerio Fusillo. The concert was given in a theater in Naples, Italy. These three excellent musicians made us fascinated from the beginning until the end and more, regarding the enthousiast reaction of the audience, that gave two " encores". 
It was a joy to see/ listen what happens when classical taught musicians can bring such richdom to the mandolin and her family. They played Pink Floyd music on acoustic mandolin, mandola and mandoloncello, amplified and it sounded great. 
People who were not there, missed a lot. 
The trio can play this more often... and it is very worth. I would recommend to get them in your town and attend. 
We feel very lucky, these days in Naples.
Beert and Margriet

----------


## vkioulaphides

Mandolin rocks!  :Mandosmiley: 

Three cheers to Mauro & Co.!

Victor

----------


## Neil Gladd

This is not ENTIRELY a mandolin concert, but I will be playing Webern's 5 Pieces for Orchestra (as part of "Episodes") and Stravinsky's Agon next week at the Kennedy Center. This is at least the 4th time I've been hired for Webern and the 3rd for Stravinsky. (I alternate every year between those 2 and Don Giovanni.)

http://www.kennedy-center.org/events/?event=BOBSB

----------

Alex Timmerman

----------


## Alex Timmerman

Hi all,

Next concert *'LOUTER MOUTER'* by *Het CONSORT* - Saturday November 2nd (2013). Starting at 15:00 hours. Thamerkerk in Uithoorn (NL). Entrance Euro 10,00.

Except for his arrangement of* Mozart's Piano Concerto in G* (KV 453) the programme is entirely compiled of original music for mandolin orchestra by the Dutch composer *Christiaan Mouter* (1924-1982). Soloist are the pianist *Eva van den Dool* and guitarist *Tom Edskes*. Orchestral soloist are *Saskia Spinder* on guitar and the mandolinists *Sebastiaan de Grebber* and *Ferdinand Binnendijk*  (Liuto cantabile). You all are very welcome!

The place:


and the programme:

----------


## Alex Timmerman

Hi all, 

For those of you that can't be with us at the concert, here is one of the works by Chris Mouter to enjoy.

Best greetings, 

Alex.

----------

Andy Boden

----------


## margora

The Providence Mandolin Orchestra will perform its newest program on Sunday, November 17, at the Sandywoods Center for the Arts in Tiverton, Road Island, 3 PM.  The program will include the premiere of three movements of Owen Hartford's newest work, "Sunday Headlines". Each movement of this piece begins with a melody whose phrasing its matched to a specific headline appearing in the March 17, 2013 editions of the Sunday New York Times and Boston Globe.  We will also be giving the premieres of two of my new arrangements of songs by Randy Newman.  Also on the program are pieces by Hermann Ambrosius, John Goodin, Claudio Mandonico, Robert Martel, and Robert Schultz, among others.  The program notes are attached.

----------


## Alex Timmerman

For all who could not make it to our 'Louter Mouter' concert: here is the video of the 'PRELUDIO for Piano and Mandolin Orchestra' by the Chris Mouter (1924 - 1982). It was one of the compositions by this Dutch composer we performed during our 'LOUTER MOUTER' concert last week, Nov. 2nd. 

Enjoy the Mandolin Chamber Orchestra HET CONSORT with Eva van den Dool as the piano soloist! 


Best greetings,

Alex.

----------


## vkioulaphides

Very nice, Alex! I firmly believe that a score is to a composer what a canvas is to a painter. And Mouter paints quite a picture...

Three cheers to you all!

Victor

----------


## Alex Timmerman

Thank you Victor! 

You are so right in this; I have the same feeling working with Het CONSORT when going throuhg Mouter's music. And especially in this unique composition it is for me like 'painting in the air'!

Cheers to you my friend, 

Alex.

----------


## jsmando

Hi everyone! 

I will be playing my Mandolin Concerto with the Northwest Florida Symphony next Saturday, November 16th, 2013 at 7:30PM. The concert is at the Mattie Kelly Arts Center in Niceville, Florida and will also include Charles Ives’ "Central Park in the Dark" and Dvorak’s Symphony No. 9, "From the New World".  http://www.nfsymphony.org/

Thanks!

Jeff

----------

Alex Timmerman

----------


## vkioulaphides

If possible, Jeff, please post some audio/video eventually. Many of us would love to witness that performance, even from afar.

Cheers,

Victor

----------


## jsmando

Thanks Victor.  I will try!  
I do have this page with audio of the 2011 premier:

http://www.jeffmidkiff.com/concerto.html

Cheers!

Jeff

----------


## margora

Mark Davis and I will give a joint recital in the Hingham (MA) Library concert series on Sunday, January 19, 3 PM.  Admission is free.  I will play solo mandolin; Mark, solo classical guitar; together, some mandolin-guitar duets.   Music by Bach, Kioulaphides, Narvaez, Pilsl, Goodin, Piazzolla, Diego Pujol, and Ambrosius.  The program is attached.

----------


## vkioulaphides

Ah, the ever valiant Dr. Margo does us all proud again!  :Mandosmiley:  To the best of my knowledge, Bob, you may be the very only one stateside tackling those devilish variations...

If only I could escape my own myriad concerts, I would _so_ love to listen to those of others...  :Redface: 

Three cheers,

Victor

----------


## vkioulaphides

Greetings, all.

On February 14th, Italian master mandolinist *Mauro Squillante* and his guitarist partner *Sante Tursi* will premiere my *Desires are already memories* which they commissioned a couple of seasons ago. That premiere will be part of a thematic concert on Italo Calvino's famous, seminal novel *Invisible Cities*. 

There is much, much more I could say about the life-altering experience that the composition of this piece was for me, but I believe in principle that composers talk _entirely_ too much.  :Laughing:  So I will let the music speak for itself. Eventually, a recording of this project will be released. I will keep you posted.

The details of that performance are listed below:

http://www.turchini.it/it/concerti-eventi/

Three cheers to Mauro, not only one of the finest _mandolinists_, but also one of the finest _artists_ active today.

Victor

----------

Margriet

----------


## margora

In celebration of the 100th anniversary of its founding, the Providence Mandolin Orchestra will be performing in the "Arts in the Village" Series at Goff Hall, Rehoboth MA, on Saturday, February 22, at 7:30 PM.  Tickets are available at the door.

Music by Ambrosius, Corelli, John Goodin, Owen Hartford, Robert Martel, Mandonico, Randy Newman (arr. R. Margo), Michael Nix, Rangel-Lira (arr. M. Davis), and Robert Schultz.  Program notes are attached.

----------


## vkioulaphides

*drumroll* February 14th has come— a Happy Valentine's Day to all beloved.  :Smile: 

If any of our Italian constituency are fortunate to attend Mauro's performance tonight, a friendly, informal review of the event would be most welcome! Had I been able to protract my recent stay in Athens a bit longer, I would have gladly crossed the narrow waters between Greece and Italy and made a happy appearance in Naples myself. Alas, while "Desires are already memories", dreams aren't always realities...

Cheers,

Victor

----------


## vkioulaphides

Premiere rights having just expired, I have freely circulated the score and parts of this composition among my usual contacts. If any members of our Café community who are _not_ on my list would also like to have this work, please just drop me a message. It is entirely free; the only thing I ask for "in return", as it were, is that you let me know should you ever perform this work in public— for my own records, only.

Cheers,

Victor

----------

Beanzy

----------


## vkioulaphides

Good morning, all.

I just heard that, on May 23, my concert aria for tenor and plucked orchestra *Alla mia bella insensibile* which I recently circulated will be given its world premiere at the Croatian International Mandolin Festival *Mandolina Imota* held in Imotski, as performed by the mandolin and guitar orchestra *Sloga* of Zagreb, directed by *Josip Oreskovic*.

An exciting springtime coming up...

Three cheers to all the wonderful performers who make all of this happen!

Victor

----------


## jsmando

Greetings!

I will be performing my Mandolin Concerto _From the Blue Ridge_ with the Boulder Philharmonic Orchestra Saturday, April 26th, 2014 at 7:30PM. The concert is at the Macky Auditorium Concert Hall at the University of Colorado Boulder and will also include Smetana's _The Moldau_ and Beethoven’s Symphony No. 6 _Pastoral_.

Cheers!

Jeff

----------


## Jim Garber

This is the 90th Anniversary of the New York Mandolin Orchestra (since 1924). I have decided to rejoin them for this concert on June 1, 2014 in New York City. Here's the info:




> Dear Friend of the NY Mandolin Orchestra.
>       This year marks our 90th year as a group of volunteer mandolin players of various skill levels and accomplishments.  As a group we have had many distinguished players who have gone on to distinguished careers in music.
>        Our current Annual concert will be a reunion for many of our alumni players and some of them will perform as guest soloists. At current count we will have nearly fifty members of the orchestra on stage for the concert.
> 
> We hope that you can find time in your busy schedule to be with us on
> Sunday June 1, at 2:00pm
> at the auditorium of the NY Blood Center,
> 310 E. 67th ST, NYC.
> Donation for the event is $15.
> ...

----------

MMDavis

----------


## Beanzy

Great news. 
Just logged oof FB but I'll post it for my NY friends.

----------


## Steven C. Antonelli

Hello Jim,
So happy we'll finally get a chance to play together.
Steven

----------


## Jim Garber

Thanks, Eoin. And same here, Steven. I am heading down to NYC tonight for rehearsal and hoping that I can get a parking space. Last time it was dicey but I finally found one.

----------


## eightmoremiles

Everyone a Gibsonian! On Sunday May 18, at 3:00 pm, the Louisville Mandolin Orchestra will offer a concert at St. Raphael CC in Louisville KY.
Every member of the orchestra will be playing a vintage Gibson mandolin or guitar, with the newest models dating to the Loar era. Many 100+ year old instruments will be in evidence, including a 1906 K-1 mandocello,  a  1913 F-2, and a handful of teens paddlehead A models. From the Loar era there will be some snakeheads, including an A2Z, a mandobass and a Loar signed F-5. This will be the third "Gibsonian" performance of the LMO since last fall; the sound of the old instruments is stunning. On the playlist will be "Schroeder's Idea", by John Goodin, dedicated to LMO founder and concert master Michael Schroeder, along with works by Calace, Sartori and Vivaldi and others. Try to attend and see this historic gathering of historic instruments.

----------

F.Webster, 

Jim Garber, 

John Goodin, 

MMDavis

----------


## MMDavis

Providence Mandolin Orchestra to present Spring Concert in Pawtucket

On May 17th at 7:30 PM, the Providence Mandolin Orchestra will present their annual Spring Concert at the Park Place Congregational United Church of Christ, 71 Park Place, Pawtucket, RI.  Tickets will be available at the door; the suggested donation is $15, children free.  All proceeds from the concert will go to support the work and mission of the Park Place UCC.

The Providence Mandolin Orchestra will present a full program with selections from many different eras and genres –from Vivaldi’s Mandolin Concerto and other classical repertoire to pieces from Brazil and arrangements of songs by Randy Newman.

PROGRAM:
I.

Suite #6						           Hermann Ambrosius (1897-1983)
    Praeludium – Menuett – Sarabande –
    Gavotte – Badinerie

Canzone #1                                                                                  Jurriaan Andriessen (1925-1996)
                                                                                                     Arr. A. Timmerman

Concerto in C for Mandolino, RV 425			         Antonio Vivaldi
     Allegro – Largo – Allegro
				Soloist: Mark Davis

A Lament for the Death of Polite Language                                 Robert Schultz

Music for Play                                                                               Claudio Mandonico
     Entrata – Canzona – Ritmico

II.

Pedra Terra                                                                                        Milton Rangel- Joao Lira,
                     						           Arr. M. Davis	

Kalamazoo Suite (first two movements)                                     James Kellaris
     Leonhard’s Dream –
    The Children May Safely Play 

Evening Sky                                                                                 Robert Martel

“Sail Away”					     Randy Newman, arr. R. Margo
Family Squabble						Owen Hartford

My Smoky Mountain Home 					Jonathan Jensen 

The Providence Mandolin Orchestra was formed one hundred years ago, and since 1989 has been directed by guitarist/mandolinist Mark M. Davis.  The orchestra enjoys a reputation as one of the most active and forward-thinking of American mandolin orchestras.  The PMO is dedicated to the performance of contemporary music and in the past several years has given premieres of many exciting new works.  

With several international tours to their credit, the PMO has embarked on an ambitious program of joint performances with leading European mandolin ensembles, including Het Consort (The Netherlands); the Ensemble a Plectre de Toulouse (France), the Orchestra of the International Mandolin Academy (Italy, dir. Carlo Aonzo), and the Saarländisches Zupforchester (Germany).

----------

John Goodin

----------


## MMDavis

Wonderful concept, LMO!  Wish I could be there!

----------


## Bruce Clausen

> I do have this page with audio of the 2011 premier:
> 
> http://www.jeffmidkiff.com/concerto.html


Thank you for that, Jeff. Great piece and a super performance! Nice to hear such a convincing meeting of two different musical worlds, and with mandolin in a real virtuoso solo role.

I'm left wondering if you bring your own concertmaster when you perform the concerto. The demands made on the solo violinist seem to be above and beyond what orchestral players are expected to do. The whole orchestra rose to the occasion, and the audience loved it. Glad you're getting more chances to present the piece.

----------


## F.Webster

The Louisville Mandolin Orchestra is doing a concert on May 18th in Louisville. The catch and what makes this concert a "Concert of Note" is that all the mandolins, mandolas, mandocellos, and mandobass (throw in a guitar or two to round it all out) will be Gibson made over a hundred years ago. It is quit a collection of instruments being played by an exception group of musicians. It is rumored that this event will be the first of several filmed for an up-coming television program. 

Classical!

----------


## Jim Garber

I hope your group is exceptional and not the exception.  :Smile: 

Best of luck... it sounds great. I loved living in Louisville back in the late 1970s. It has been a while tho since I was there.

----------


## derbex

Not sure if this has been posted here before but it's the London Mandolin Orchestra Festival Concert this wekend. Unfortunately I am away  :Frown:

----------


## Beanzy

Here's the run-down for the day;

Unfortunately I'll miss it as am back down to Cornwall on Friday.

----------


## vkioulaphides

Good to see there's the requisite, _sine qua non_ Greek composer on the program.  :Wink:  And what a poetic title! *Exagnismos*, meaning "purification", in the spiritual, religious sense of the word. Lofty stuff...

Also good to see Travis featured as a soloist; for the mandolin to be brought to the forefront of the public's awareness, we need to "run on all cylinders", with brilliant soloists, finely honed ensembles, imaginative conductors, diligent composers, _everything_ we've got.

Three cheers to the Londoners,

Victor

----------

Beanzy

----------


## derbex

> Unfortunately I'll miss it as am back down to Cornwall on Friday.


How does it feel to be part of an official minority  :Smile:  Rather than the unofficial one of mandolinists?

----------


## Beanzy

> How does it feel to be part of an official minority  Rather than the unofficial one of mandolinists?


Ah well I've always been one; I'm Irish, we tend to get about a bit   :Smile:   ... anyway there's way more kudos to being a mandolin player. If you tell someone you're Irish they think they know what you're like, if you tell them you're a mandolinist it confuses the heck out of them.

Victor is spot on about Travis. We've got a really good thing going in London with him being there to steer us and teach us so well. Even our little monthly practice group PEMC (Plucked Ensemble Masterclass) is doing a piece in there despite bing short-handed in the 1st mandolins. Then the BMG group will be over to play at the Bruchsal festival, something unlikely only a few short years ago. It's good to see the wider improvement in opportunity and quality of playing in the UK thanks to the hard work done by so many.

----------

derbex

----------


## Henry Girvan

A group of us from the British BMG Federation will be performing as the "BMG Ensemble" at the Eurofestival Zupfmusik in Bruchsal, Germany.

This event is on from the 29th May to the 1st June 2014 and is possibly the biggest "plucked music" festivals in Europe. It will have mandolin orchestras, ensembles and solo players from Germany, Britain, Israel, Italy, Japan, Netherlands, Czech Republic, France, Finland. Australia and the USA. 

A few individuals among others I will say who will be there are, Carlo Aonzo, Brian Oberlin, Chris Acquovella & Steffi Rauch.

As ever there is a website to visit if interested www.eurofestival-zupfmusik.de

----------


## jsmando

> Thank you for that, Jeff. Great piece and a super performance! Nice to hear such a convincing meeting of two different musical worlds, and with mandolin in a real virtuoso solo role.
> 
> I'm left wondering if you bring your own concertmaster when you perform the concerto. The demands made on the solo violinist seem to be above and beyond what orchestral players are expected to do. The whole orchestra rose to the occasion, and the audience loved it. Glad you're getting more chances to present the piece.



Thanks Bruce!  

Actually, the orchestra's concertmasters have been playing the solos and so far they've all been great!  It's fun to hear the differences between their playing.  Last month in Boulder the concertmaster, Chas Wetherbee, absolutely nailed it!

I'm currently working on a new Double Concerto for Mandolin and Violin and that's going to be a whole different situation!  

Thanks for listening!

Jeff

----------


## Alex Timmerman

Hi all,

I like to inform you about one of our up-coming concerts; the DOUBLE CONCERT by the New American Mandolin Ensemble NAME & The Dutch Mandolin Chamber Orchestra HET CONSORT. 


Programmed are i.e. compositions by Antonio Vivaldi, Egberto Gismonti, Victor Kioulaphides, Clarice Assad 
Michel Bosc and Jan Bartlema.

Location:
De Engelse Kerk 
Begijnhof 48 
1012 WV AMSTERDAM

Starting at 15:15 uur 
Entrence €10,-

Information: engelsekerkconcerten@chello.nl
Phone: 020 - 624 9665

WELCOME ALL!

----------

vkioulaphides

----------


## vkioulaphides

I will be there in spirit...  :Smile: 

Three cheers, and to both ensembles!

Victor

----------

Alex Timmerman

----------


## Alex Timmerman

But first there is this concert in the very heart of our hometown Zwollywood! :-) We'll play a Family concert in the wonderful *'Statenzaal'* (the Library Concerthall). Location: Diezestraat 80 in Zwolle Centrum. 

Wednesday, May 28th, starting at 20.00 hours - a *'Family'* concert by *Het CONSORT* for 'young and old' in the wonderful *'Statenzaal'* (the Library Concerthall) in the Diezestraat 80 in Zwolle. 

Programmed are the famous *Double Concerto for 2 Mandolins and Orchestra* by *Antonio Vivaldi* and the *Concert for Guitar and Mandolin Orchestra* by the Dutch composer *Chris Mouter*. The soloists in these compositions are the mandolinists *Sebastiaan de Grebber* and *Ferdinand Binnendijk* and the guitarist *Tom Edskes*. 

Scheduled are also original compositions for harp and mandolin that will be performed by the *Duo Stringendo*; *Annegreet Rouw* (harp) and* Ferdinand Binnendijk* (mandolin). 

Besides these works the program shows music by *Victor Kioulaphides* (première) en de Italiaanse componist *Giuseppe Manente*.

*Everybody is very welcome.* The entrance is 5 Euro.

----------

vkioulaphides

----------


## Graham McDonald

Currently in Athens for a couple of days before heading off on a cruise around the Aegean tomorrow, and annoyingly there is a concert at the Folk Instrument Museum ( which we will be visiting this morning) tomorrow by the mandolin ensemble Atticus, which we will miss! Tomorrow is International Museum Day or some such celebration.

Cheers

G

----------


## vkioulaphides

Have a great time in my hometown, Graham! That museum is _such_ a sweet spot, right in the shadow of the Acropolis, by the Aérides, the "Temple of the Winds", overlooking the Roman forum. I was there myself this past February, along with Margriet and her husband, who were in town from the Netherlands.

ATTIKA is in fact the group I delivered my latest "baby" to (see relevant thread) only a week ago. The roots run deep, so to speak.  :Smile:  On May 21st they are premiering a concert-aria of mine for tenor and plucked orchestra at the Archaeological Museum of Athens. So yes, there _is_ in fact some broader celebration of museums around this time.

Cheers,

Victor

----------


## vkioulaphides

Tonight in Athens— that would have been a great starting line for a romantic novel, no?  :Wink:  — ATTIKA will premiere my concert aria for tenor and plucked orchestra titled *Alla mia bella insensibile*, a setting of an Italian-language poem by *Dionysios Solomós*, famed in Greece as the author of our national anthem, Hymn to Liberty. 

The performance will be in the Archaeological Museum of Athens, and will feature along my own, short work a number of fine compositions.

Three cheers to ATTIKA!

Victor

----------

Alex Timmerman, 

Jim Garber

----------


## vkioulaphides

I was very happy to hear that the performance yesterday by tenor *Yiannis Christopoulos* and ATTIKA was extremely well received. The venue of course is a _most_ impressive space, the so called Temple Room of the Archaeological Museum of Athens; it was filled over capacity, with much of the audience _standing_ for about an hour and a half, listening to plucked instruments— are we _still_ feeling like underdogs?  :Wink: 

For now, I attach a beautiful photo from the event; the performance was recorded, so some posting on YouTube will be coming in the near future...

Three cheers for Yiannis and ATTIKA! 

Victor

----------


## Alex Timmerman

Thanks Victor, 

For the up-date of the ATTIKA concert. 
Indeed three cheers for them ánd you!  :Smile: 

Best, Alex.

----------


## vkioulaphides

Always happy to share such good news.  :Smile: 

Yet again a case of "the gift that keeps on giving": just _today_ this little piece will be heard yet _again_, this time at the Croatian International Mandolin Festival *Mandolina Imota*; the orchestra is from Sloga, Zagreb; Josip Oreskovic is its director— nice fellow, too!

[My dreadful deficiency in Slavonic languages may have led me to misstate the _proper_ names of the festival and the ensemble, but I hope I'm forgiven for my ignorance.]

Cheers,

Victor

----------


## vkioulaphides

As far as I am concerned (mandolin enthusiast that I am) _every_ concert featuring the mandolin is "of note"; on that note, then, today there are not one but _two_ performances of my works!

*Vivienne Weller*  is performing my *Studio Fiorillesco* at the TIM Competition in London, while our Café friend *Margriet Greydanus* is giving the world premiere of my *Carillon* along with *De Grote Markt* in the Netherlands.

The more, the merrier!  :Mandosmiley: 

Cheers,

Victor

----------

Margriet

----------


## Alex Timmerman

Hi dear Victor,

Look here and listen; One of your latest works in première - beautiful and lovely as always! 
And very well performed by the tenor Yiannis Christopoulos and the ATTIKA mandolin ensemble!

Thanks for the music, Maestro!

----------

Andy Boden, 

Beanzy, 

DougC, 

Margriet, 

Rick Schneider, 

vkioulaphides

----------


## vkioulaphides

Ah, yes, dear Alex! Thank you!

In the past few days there has been a consortial celebration by all the very many, and most impressive museums in Greece; as part of those celebrations, the venerable Archaeological Museum of Athens hosted a performance by *Attika*, a truly excellent orchestra of plucked instruments— a wonderful thing, in and of itself, to see plucked instruments presented in such a spectacular manner to the public at large!

One of the works featured on Attika's program was my concert aria titled *Alla mia bella insensibile*, a setting of an Italian-language poem by Dionysios Solomós, famed in Greece as the author of the country's national anthem. The composition itself is a modest concert aria, written from the heart in the _bel canto_ aesthetic that was contemporary to Solomós' poetry; I put pen to paper thinking of Bellini and his sublimely simple, simply sublime songs, known and loved around the world.

I was deeply honored to have this little song of mine given its world premiere under such auspicious circumstances, and I hope you will all agree with me that this was a absolutely splendid performance, the sort of experience that composers _live_ for; both the young tenor and the orchestra that accompanied him gave an unforgettable reading of my score, and I could ask for nothing more, or nothing better than this interpretation. The glorious Altar Room of the museum provides a unique and striking backdrop...

In short, I couldn't be happier.  :Smile: 

Three cheers to Yiannis Christopoulos and Attika!

Victor

----------

Alex Timmerman, 

attikaorchestra, 

Margriet

----------


## attikaorchestra

Oh, Victor

Once again it' s not you the reason of a very nice work - it' s only the performers! But please, accept our thanks for finding this very nice poem and writing such sensitive and sweet music on this. The pleasure is ours, as well as our friend' s Yiannis Christopoulos, who we should say that is the most talented and famous Greek tenor today. Looking forward listening (and playing) of so special music of today's composers! 

All the best to all of you!

Kind Regards,
for ATTIKA Plucked String Orchestra
Anna Psyllaki

----------

Margriet, 

vkioulaphides

----------


## Margriet

The people here loved both your pieces, Victor! They were listening very quietly. We are not far from Groningen and the market place De Grote Markt in the center of the town is well-known. A man was listening with his eyes closed; afterwards he thanked me and said that he could imagine well everything. This painting - in sound - fitted very well in the project of arts in our village that day. (and the noises of the surroundings , like traffic and coffee-machine mixed along  :Whistling: )

Thank you !
Margriet

----------

attikaorchestra

----------


## Margriet

Thank you, Attika, Victor!

It is great, i enjoyed it a lot and wished I was there. Looking forward to hearing you a next time !

Margriet

----------

attikaorchestra

----------


## vkioulaphides

In the meanwhile, I was just told by Josip Oreskovic, the director of the Croatian ensemble Sloga of Zagreb, that their own performances of my little aria were _also_ very well received. I couldn't be happier.  :Smile: 

Cheers to all, Greeks, Croats, and mandolinists in general.

Victor

----------


## vkioulaphides

Quite the delightful coincidence: *Ugo Orlandi* just wrote to tell me that he will spending yet another "working vacation" in Zákynthos, the southernmost and most verdant of Greece's beautiful Ionian Islands. As part of that visit, he will be performing my little concert-aria at the most "topical" location ever: Solomós Square! (He _was_ our national poet, after all...)

I reasonably anticipate a proud and emotional audience.  :Smile: 

Cheers,

Victor

----------


## vkioulaphides

Good morning, all.

I was just informed that next Monday Italian mandolinist *Raffaele La Ragione* and his duo partner will be performing my *Toccata Scarlattiana* at the Bortolazzi Festival. I believe that Raffaele is/was a pupil of Ugo Orlandi, and a member of the Citta di Brescia mandolin orchestra.

I will share details as I find out...

Not to spill the beans  :Wink:  but there's more on Scarlatti and Yours Truly coming down the pike. More on that, anon.

Cheers,

Victor

----------


## Alex Timmerman

Ha Victor and all, 

Wonderful to hear that there are so many mandolinists are taking up and performing your music! 
And for orchestra, one more performance can almost be added to have taken place in Amsterdam:
Tomorrow in the afternoon the *New American Mandolin Ensemble*  & *Het CONSORT* will, as one orchestra, perform your wonderful gem of a piece - the *'Follia Piazzollesca'* - in the English Church at the Begijnhof, right in the very heart of Amsterdam! 

So, Maestro Kioulaphides, you'll be with us through your music!  :Grin: 
In fact, I wish you all could be with us!


Best greetings to all here and I'll keep you informed, 

Alex.

----------

attikaorchestra, 

vkioulaphides

----------


## vkioulaphides

> In fact, I wish you all could be with us!


Ah, so do I, dear friend, so do I...  :Grin: 

Cheers,

Victor

----------


## Alex Timmerman

Hello all, 

It really hase been a great concert yesterday. And what a joy it was for me to work with both NAME and Het CONSORT as one large orchestra! 

Both compositions, Victor Kioulaphides' *Follia Piazzollesca* and *MANDOLIVE* by Jan Bartlema, went very, very fine - if I may say so myself  :Smile: . 

Really a performance that received a long and enthousiast applause by a wonderful public. 

Best greetings to you all, Alex.


PS. Here is a photo of both orchestras in action together!

----------

attikaorchestra, 

David Miller, 

vkioulaphides

----------


## Margriet

Yesterday, 8 June, we had a nice concert in Rome, Italy. It was the last of 5 weekends of the Early Mandolin Academy, organized by Mauro Squillante, Davide Rebuffa and Andrea Damiani, in cooperation with F.I.M.A.
This sunday the auditorium of Santa Cecilia had a kind of " open day" and so did the museum of musical instruments, with a nice collection of historical plucked instruments. There is the heritage of queen Marguerite of Savoye. The teachers gave a lecture, a demonstration and a concert and in the afternoon we had a student's concert. The instruments of the museum could be seen.
During the course we learned to play the 4-5-6- courses mandolino from the 17th and 18th century, tuned in quarts and with gut strings, that is played with the right hand fingers. Also we played the Early Neapolitan mandolin, with 4 courses, tuned in fifths, metal strings, a bit like the modern mandolin. Though it is tuned the same, the way of playing is quite different. The strings are different and there is lower tension, softer sound, but with more sustain and different plectrum. We played repertoire that was meant for these mandolins and that could have been played by them.
I have enjoyed this course and the playing of these mandolins a lot ! 

Here are some photos. You see Mauro with a copy of a liuto a penne. And an example of tablature for it. Also a copy of one of the early mandolin of Gaspar Ferrari ( 1731), that is in the collection of the museum. The others are early ( copies of) Roman mandolino' s and Early Neapolitan. I play an early French one, probably from the first half of the 19th century. It is a bit in- between: same kind of head and bowl, pegs, strings, but with a fretboard on the neck. 

At the program were pieces of Colista, P.P. Cappelini, Corelli, Sammartini, Barbella en anonymous.

There was quite a lot of people at the concerts and this way more people got to know about the mandolin ( family) and her history.



Margriet

----------

Alex Timmerman, 

attikaorchestra, 

Rick Schneider, 

vkioulaphides

----------


## Alex Timmerman

Hi all, 

This wonderful piece by Giuseppe Manente was one of the works we performed last Saturday in the English Church in Amsterdam (June 7th).  

Enjoy!

----------

Andy Boden, 

Beanzy, 

vkioulaphides

----------


## vkioulaphides

Simply beautiful! I have grown so accustomed to Sebastiaan's "extracurricular" _ottavino_ by now that I can't imagine this piece without that special effect...  :Smile: 

Three cheers,

Victor

----------

Alex Timmerman

----------


## Bobby Marshall

Surprised I did not see concert posted that I am attending right now.  Milwaukee Mandolin Orchestra at the milwaukee lakefront.

----------


## vkioulaphides

> Surprised I did not see concert posted that I am attending right now.  Milwaukee Mandolin Orchestra at the milwaukee lakefront.


Please post your own review! Many of us would love to hear more about this performance...

Cheers,

Victor

----------


## Bobby Marshall

I wasn't taking notes!  Several Italian pieces.  A few Irish with Irish flute.  Number by local Milwaukee composer, who also was a local luthier and arranger of pieces for mandolin orchestras,  The Talisman.  The spokesperson was not very organized and kept saying the wrong song.  Had my kids in tow as well and they tend to distract from the performance and making this post.  Wish I had more to say other than I liked what I heard.  One more thing, I find the Snarks to be distracting to the audience and half of the orchestra were sporting them on their headstocks.  Constructive criticism.   :Wink:

----------


## vkioulaphides

I suppose this would go under the category of _would_-have-been-mandolin-concerts-of-note if there were such a category to begin with...  :Confused: 

Tonight, at The Little Church Around the Corner in New York, _violinists_ *Mioi Takeda* and *Lynn Bechtold* will premiere my *Rondo Galante*. This work was originally written for two _mandolins_ at the request of Mike Marshall and Caterina Lichtenberg, for their second duo-CD. I don't really know what has happened of that project, but did once attend a house-concert in New York where the piece was performed among a small circle of invited guests.

So I guess this is the "real", public premiere of the piece, albeit on our bowed cousins-at-arms.  :Smile:  It joins a program titled An Evening of Mediterranean Music, featuring works by such luminaries as Berio, Boccherini, Frescobaldi, Rota, and Tanguy.

Cheers to one and all, pluckers _and_ bowers.

Victor

----------


## vkioulaphides

I am happy to report that Tuesday evening's performance went very, very well, and that the piece was well received. The two talented violinists managed to effectively "translate" the mandolin-sonorities to something just as lovely on their instruments.

The baby has walked.  :Smile:  Now it's on its own; life will take it where it may. I just watch, smiling, from afar...

Cheers,

Victor

----------


## vkioulaphides

I am constantly and happily surprised to hear of the sheer number of _summertime_ performances my works are getting; as a professional musician (of the grunt, run-of-the-mill sort), I have already called it a day for the 2013-2014 season, and have blithely slipped into summer-mode, with slow practice of scales and etudes, and other such calisthenic endeavors. And yet, and yet...

Mandolin luminary *Ugo Orlandi* will be devoting the _entire_ final concert of a masterclass program he is leading in Makarska, Croatia to my works, either original compositions or arrangements. He and his colleagues Ivana Kenk and Stella Ivanisevic will be showcasing a great assortment of my mandolin works at that final performance at the local Franciscan Church.

The orchestra comprised of all attendees will be performing my arrangement of Mántzaros' *Sinfonia-Overtura Nº 5*, my (Ionian) *Mandolinata* in the _ad libitum_, five-voice arrangement, and my *Concerto da camera*, with Maestro Orlandi as the soloist.

Smaller, chamber ensembles will perform my *Rondo Galante* (referenced above, in its _violin_ guise), my *Trio Sonata "Seicento"*, and my *Quartetto Classico Nº 2 ("Bells")*. 

What a huge, HUGE honor and pleasure! I am absolutely certain the quality of the performances will be stellar. I hope the music-loving Croatian audiences enjoy each and every piece.

Three cheers to all!

Victor

P.S. Sorry about the dupe flyer; don't quite know how to shed it, and said scales and etudes are beckoning...  :Confused:

----------

Alex Timmerman

----------


## vkioulaphides

Yet _more_ goodies of the same sort: this time a performance of my *Toccata Scarlattiana* at the Bortolazzi Festival; some here may know *Raffaele La Ragione*, a very fine, young Italian mandolinist.

Three cheers to Croats, Italians, and all.  :Mandosmiley: 

Victor

----------

Alex Timmerman

----------


## vkioulaphides

The "Italian connection" seems to be working overtime this summer  :Grin:  as my *Sinfonia a pizzico* will be performed  on August 2nd in Cividale (near Udine) by the *Marzuttini Orchestra*, directed by *Ugo Orlandi*. 

I find that both wonderful and pleasantly surprising, considering how extensive and demanding this work really is; originally composed for and premiered by Het Consort of the Netherlands, it has been programmed so far (to the best of my knowledge) only by the equally studious and diligent Providence Mandolin Orchestra. A full-scale, four-movement, 25-minute long symphony demands a rehearsal regimen that few ensembles can commit to. 

So I am delighted to see this _particular_ piece appear on stage again.

_Auguri!_

Victor

----------


## vkioulaphides

Greetings, one and all— just back from that lovely place across the pond.  :Wink: 

The fine mandolinists of Zákynthos, Greece's verdant _fior di levante_ on the Ionian Sea, are honoring me with not one but _two_ concerts this week, dedicated to my works.  :Redface:  My gratitude is beyond words, so I'd rather say less than more. I simply attach some programs and flyers for all to see.

Maestro *Ugo Orlandi* provides much of the moving force behind this splendid festival of music and friendship, but of course each and every participant deserves all due credit for the music that will surely be played with much joy and spirit.

Cheers to one and all, 

Victor

----------


## Jim Garber

Victor: Well deserved congratulations to you. You are not staying over there to hear the two concerts?

----------


## vkioulaphides

Thanks, Jim! Oh, my friend... I would _soooooooooooooo_ have wished I could, but it was simply impossible— mind you, I was only three islands up from Zákynthos (i.e. in Corfu) up until only this past Friday! *sigh* But now we are already back in New York, and running around like the proverbial headless chickens.  :Chicken: 

Of course you have to  bear in mind the elaborate "labor negotiations" that take place between colleagues at a university when time comes to coordinate vacations... speaking of which, I am at risk  :Laughing:  of a HUGE promotion shortly, so things may only get tighter and more pressure-ridden than ever before. Ah, well..

By the way, more on topic, young Russian virtuosa *Natalia Marashova* just informed me that she and her pianist *Denis Ivanov* will be performing my *Rhapsody for Mandolin and Piano* next week at the 44th Plectrum Festival of Rioja, Spain. 

It has been a truly amazing, _amazing_ summer...  :Disbelief: 

Cheers to one and all,

Victor

----------


## vkioulaphides

I am honored and delighted to post three performances of my works at a recent Croatian mandolin festival led by Maestro *Ugo Orlandi*. I say no more, as the performances by those young musicians speak for themselves. I'm just too thrilled for words...  :Redface: 

Cheers, 

Victor

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_q8uHzIgkxA

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9D3MmF_TqtA

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OGJLKuyYq0U

----------


## Alex Timmerman

Wonderful! And congrats to you Victor!

Best greetings, Alex.

----------


## vkioulaphides

Thanks, Alex. Truly wonderful, watching those young musicians tackle those very, very ambitious and demanding works that I wrote for Het Consort!

----------


## vkioulaphides

For those fortunate enough to be enjoying the mild, Athenian autumn, another bit of "musical foliage" may be the performance of my *Rhapsody for Mandolin and Piano* at the Estoudiantina on October 3rd. 



The performers will be mandolinists *Dimitris Potamitis* and pianist *Vera Stravopodi*. I only wish I could be there...

Cheers,

Victor

----------


## vkioulaphides

Autumn waxes poetic with a performance of my *Desires are already memories* on November 21st at Santa Teresa dei Maschi, in Bari's picturesque _borgo antico_ in Italy. This composition was a commission on the theme of the Invisible Cities by Italian luminary author Italo Calvino. The wonderful performers will be mandolinist *Mauro Squillante* and guitarist *Sante Tursi*. I have yet to actually _hear_ this piece, but that desire, too, has receded surreally into memory...

Cheers to both Mauro and Sante.

Victor

----------


## Beanzy

We have a small concert coming up which is more old style mandolin orchestra rather than classical.
However it is of note for mandolinists in the pokey-out toe of Britain so I thought I should include it here.

Mandolin Orchestra of Devon will be hosting a concert following a workshop day with Simon Mayor on November 8th.

In the workshop we will be preparing his arrangements of Buttermere Waltz and Elise Iza to present in the evening concert along with a new arrangement by Matt Norman of a traditional tune The Lilly, Tom's Dance by Mark Woodward, Vivaldi DMajor, Dill Pickles Rag,  Fra LaRose and River Ockment by Matt Norman.
The main feature will be a concert by Simon Mayor and Hilary James who are just excellent. 

If you are in the area it would be great to see you in Okehampton on the 8th.
H
ere's a JPG of the poster I ran up for the event;

----------

derbex

----------


## jsmando

Hello Everyone!

I am very excited to announce the premier of my new *“Double Concerto” for Mandolin, Violin and Orchestra* with the Roanoke Symphony Orchestra in Virginia.  Violinist *Akemi Takayama* will join me and RSO conductor and music director *David Stewart Wiley* for these concerts. The Sunday, November 9th concert is at 3:00PM and Monday, November 10th concert is at 7:30PM.  Both are at the Jefferson Center in Roanoke, VA.  The Tuesday, November 11th concert is at the new Center For The Arts at Virginia Tech in Blacksburg, VA.  The concerts include Bizet’s Farandole and Beethoven’s Symphony No. 6.  

If you can’t get to Virginia, the concert will be rebroadcast on *WVTF* http://wvtf.org *Saturday, November 15th at 1:00PM.*  (Eastern Standard Time)

Thanks!

Jeff

(http://www.rso.com/concerts/m2.html)

https://artscenter.vt.edu/Online/

----------

Alex Timmerman, 

vkioulaphides

----------


## margora

Mark Davis (classical guitar) and I (mandolin) will be giving a concert this Sunday at 3 PM at the Hingham Library, Hingham MA.  Admission is free (donation requested).   In recognition that the Library is remembering the 100th anniversary of the start of WWI, the first half of the concert features mandolin and guitar music from the early 20th century (Calace, De Falla, and others).  The second half is devoted to contemporary music, and will feature a performance of a sonata for solo mandolin written for me recently by Philip DeWalt, along with solo guitar music by Frank Wallace performed by Mark.   Together we will also play an iconic work of 1980s German "new age" mandolin music, "Himmel uber Kyoto" by Wolfgang Condin (for mandolin and guitar).  Program notes are attached.

----------


## vkioulaphides

For anyone who may be in, or around Bari this weekend...



*Mauro Squillante* is an artist of the highest order; it was both an honor and a pleasure for me to write my *Desires are already memories* for him and his guitarist partner. 

Cheers,

Victor

----------


## Jim Garber

I think there is a typo on that flyer misspelling Mauro's last name. I wish I could be in Bari right now.

----------


## Alex Timmerman

Hi all, 

Just to let you know about one of our *SPECIAL CONCERTS* that is sheduled for Wednesday, December 10th, 2014, starting at 20.00 hours in the *Doopsgezinde Kerk* (Church) in *Zwolle*, *Netherlands*. 



*"FERDINAND BINNENDIJK & FRIENDS"*



And these friends are the *counter tenor Sytse Buwalda*, *Saskia Spinder on classical guitar*, *the pianist Laurens de Man* ánd, of course, all the musicians of *The Dutch Mandolin Chamber Orchestra Het CONSORT*!  

A choice of wonderful compositions in which a special role for the mandolin will be presented with a program starting with a 'new-old' Mozart composition for string orchestra performed *Het CONSORT*; The wonderful *Divertimento in F (Allegro-Andante- Presto) by Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*, the *Concerto per Mandolino e Strumenti* (Allegro-Largo-Allegro) by *Antonio Vivaldi*, and - by popular request - *'The Japanese Autumn'* by* Yasuo Kuwahara*. 

Also on special request, Ferdinand will perform *Carlo Munier*'s *'Capriccio Spagnuolo'* for mandolin and guitar with *guitarist Saskia Spinder*.

To further show what a mandolin can sound as a real concert instrument, the *Concerto No. I* (all movements ánd in its original mandolin and piano setting!) will be performed by *Ferdinand Binnendijk* and his *pianist Laurens de Man*. 

And last but by all means not least, *Ferdinand* will appear in a true chamber music atmosphere playing the humorous *"Dierkundige oefeningen van Trijntje Fop"* (Zoological exercises by Trijntje Fop) by the Dutch composer *Julius Röntgen* with *Sytse Buwalda* and *Saskia Spinder*, the *Asteria Ensemble*. 


A real "Tour de Force" indeed; but a very interesting one! 


Especially notable because *Ferdinand Binnendijk* will perform all these compositions on the 1933 *Luigi Embergher* Concert Mandolin that was owned and cherished so much by *Alison Stephens* (1970-2010) of whom we all had to part too soon.


Therefore; If you are in, or near, the Netherlands, don't hesitate to come by and hear this special concert.


*You are all so welcome!*



Best greetings,

Alex.

----------

vkioulaphides

----------


## Alex Timmerman

Hi all, 

I like to inform you all about our next concert in the *STATENZAAL* of the Publick Library in Zwolle (Diezerstraat 80, 8011 RJ - Zwolle), Netherlands, on Monday Dec. 29th, starting at 16.30hours. 
It is a concert in the series of the *STADKAMER FESTIVAL*.

You are all very welcome!


Best greetings, 

Alex.

----------


## jblanchard

Hello everyone,

The Baltimore Mandolin Orchestra will be presenting a concert honoring the mandolin music of Jonathan Jensen.  The concert will consist _solely_ of music composed or arranged by Jonathan.  The performance will feature the Baltimore Mandolin Orchestra, the Baltimore Mandolin Quartet and soprano Beatrice Gilbert.  



The concert will take place on Sunday, April 26, 2015, at 4:00 p.m. at the Immaculate Heart of Mary Catholic Church, 8501 Loch Raven Boulevard, in Towson (Baltimore), Maryland.  For details about the concert, see the Mandolin Cafe calendar listing at:  

http://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/ca...=2015-4-26&c=1

Here's the program:



Hope to see you there.

----------

mlinkins

----------


## mlinkins

Thanks! Looks like a great program! An excellent reason for a road trip from Philly to Baltimore.

----------


## mlinkins

Just discovered this thread, which is great! I know this last minute, but the Mandolin Society of Philadelphia is hosting a concert - Around the World on Eight Strings" - tomorrow night (April 11, 2015) in Ardmore, PA. The concert feature Oregon-based Mando Planet and Philadelphia's Munier Mandolin & Guitar Orchestra and the Philadelphia Mandolin Ensemble. The program offers a mandolin-based exploration of world music traditions. See the following link for info and tickets:

http://phillyfunguide.com/music/arou...-eight-strings

----------


## Bruce Clausen

Not exactly classical, but an Early Music Society presentation here in Vancouver this coming Tuesday:  An American Tune, a concert presenting a range of 19th century American styles using traditional instruments like mandolin, fiddle and banjo.  The band of six musicians includes John Reischman. Extensive notes plus program and artist bios here:

http://www.earlymusic.bc.ca/events/american-tune/

----------


## Beanzy

London Mandolin Festival
May 17th St. Paul's Church, Covent Garden

----------

Andy Boden

----------


## margora

The Providence Mandolin Orchestra (PMO) will perform a concert in the Little River Music Series,  Hampton Community Center,  178 Main St, Hampton CT, on Sunday, May 17, 4:30 PM.  The concert will feature two major recent works for mandolin and guitar ensemble: the “Kalamazoo Suite” by James Kellaris and the “Australis Suite” by Stephen Lalor.  Also on the program are original works for mandolin and guitar ensemble by Philip DeWalt, Owen Hartford, Mark Linkins, and Jürgen Thiergärtner, and several arrangements.  Tickets are $15.00, available at the door.

----------

mlinkins

----------


## Beanzy

I've added some photos of last Sunday's LMO / MOoD concert to the London Mandolin Group for posterity.

The LMO Before the concert (minus Cathy who had gone AWOL for the photo)


Our 'Travel Pack' sized MOoD group before the concert


The LMO just before the start


Finale with the combined orchestras and soloists.

----------


## Beanzy

I've added some photos of last Sunday's LMO / MOoD concert to the London Mandolin Group for posterity.

(Apologies this seems to have double-posted and I can't delete it.)

----------


## Steven C. Antonelli

The New York Mandolin Ensemble is doing two concerts in New England.
On May 30th at 2pm we are at the Barrington Public Library which is at  281 County Road in Barrington, RI.
On May 31st at 2pm we are at the Cultural Center at Rocky Neck at 6 Wonson Street in Gloucester, MA.
We hope we will see some of our New England friends.
We will be joined at this concert by several New England folks including Mark Davis, Bob Margo, Steve Levy, John Ruis, Gino Cicchetti and Ralph Martin.
I've attached the programs for each concert.

----------


## margora

The Providence Mandolin Orchestra will perform a spring concert on June 6, 7:30 PM, at the Park Place United Church of Christ, 71 Park Place, Pawtucket, RI 02860. Tickets are $15, available at the door.   All proceeds benefit the church. The concert will include two three-movement suites -- the "Kalamazoo Suite" by James Kellaris and the "Australis Suite" by Stephen Lalor, both very beautiful contemporary works.   Also on the program are original pieces for mandolin ensemble by Owen Hartford, Philip DeWalt, Mark Linkins, and Jurgen Thiergartner, and arrangements by Mark Linkins and myself (Robert Margo).

----------


## Alex Timmerman

The Dutch Mandolin Chamber Orchestra *Het CONSORT* will give a concert Friday June 5th in the Catharinakapel in Harderwijk, Netherlands. 

If you're happen to be in the Netherlands, you are welcome!  :Grin:

----------


## Alex Timmerman

Hi all,

Next Sunday, June 21th, two concerts by the *Dutch Mandolin Chamber Orchestra HET CONSORT* during the Guitar Festival Enkhuizen (at 12:00 and at 14:00 hours). Among other compositions we, together with guitarist *Tom Edskes* as the soloist, will perform the beautiful *Concerto for Guitar and Plucked Orchestra* composed by the Dutch composer *Chris Mouter*! Everybody welcome!

Best greetings,
Alex.

----------


## vkioulaphides

Yesterday I was delighted to attend a performance shared by the *New American Mandolin Ensemble* and the *Munier Mandolin Orchestra* in the environs of Philadelphia; among the works performed was my *Concerto a pizzico*, with David Miller of NAME as soloist. David and the two ensembles joined hands in the happiest American premiere of this piece I could have ever wished for. 

This was also my very first opportunity to hear NAME in live performance, and I must say that it's truly not to be missed. If you ever have a chance to attend one of their performances, please do; you will have me to thank for the hint.  :Wink:  Good stuff...

Three cheers to NAME, Munier, and David!

Victor

----------

Alex Timmerman, 

David Miller, 

Mark Levesque, 

mlinkins, 

MMDavis

----------


## oldwave

Wonderful
I had the pleasure to play with the Munier orchestra in 1985 and 1986 when I was the Director of the Folklife Center of Philadelphia 
Wonderful folks and a great experience. I brought them to a major Ohio folk festival a few years after that.  How quickly time goes.

----------

mlinkins

----------


## MMDavis

Victor, We were so pleased to see you at our concert, and delighted to be able to perform your 'Concerto da Camera' for you.  It is a wonderful piece which deserves more exposure (well, we're working on that!).  On the recent NAME Mid-Atlantic States Mini-Tour we performed the piece thrice -once in New Market, MD, at our NAME concert (the US premiere ), once in Haddonfield, NJ, with the Philadelphia Mandolin and Guitar Ensemble, and again in Wallingford, PA with the Munier Mandolin Orchestra (which you attended).  This is a piece which could be performed by many mandolin orchestras - of course they would have to find a soloist (we know one!).
Thank you for once again providing the mandolin world with a top-notch piece of repertoire!
Mark

----------

Mark Levesque

----------


## vkioulaphides

Ah, a senior moment of mine: *Concerto da camera*, not *a pizzico*. Sorry, sorry... or perhaps I can excuse myself by the multitude of pieces I've written.  :Redface:

----------


## Alex Timmerman

Hi all,

I like to inform you about a special concert this Sunday, June 21st, starting at 13.10 hours, in the Filmzaal of the Zuiderzeemuseum in Enkhuizen (NL) given by two Dutch mandolinists, Sebastiaan de Grebber and Ferdinand Binnendijk. Sebastiaan will play the mandolin while Ferdinand will play the mandolin as well as the Liuto cantabile. Programmed are compositions by Barbella, Albrechtsberger and Calace. The entrance is free and you are all very welcome!    

Best, Alex.

----------

Mark Levesque, 

MMDavis

----------


## vkioulaphides

A truly beautiful, lifelong friendship, a beautiful musical collaboration...

Cheers to Sebas and Ferdi,

Victor

----------

Alex Timmerman

----------


## Alex Timmerman

Hi all, 
Tomorrow at 14:00 hours in the Doopsgezinde Kerk in Zwolle (NL):* Ferdinand Binnendijk & Friends.*  A concert with the harpist *Suzanne Zijderveld* and pianist *Steven Faber*. Music by *Rota* and *Schubert*!

Everybody welcome!

----------


## margora

The Providence Mandolin Orchestra will give a concert on Friday, October 30, at the Sandywoods Center for the Arts, 43 Muse Way, Tiverton RI, from 7:30-9:30 PM.   The program will include a performance of Victor Kioulaphides' "Concerto de Camera" with David Miller as mandolin soloist.  Also on the program are works by James Kellaris ("Kalamazoo Suite"), Stephen Lalor ("Australis Suite), and pieces by Philip DeWalt and Owen Hartford.   Tickets are $15 at the door.

----------

John Goodin

----------


## vkioulaphides

Hello, all.

I attended an earlier performance of my *Concerto da camera* by the very same soloist and ensemble, so I can heartily and enthusiastically recommend them. As I just got back from another, this time _family_-related escapade from work, I unfortunately will not be able to attend this performance, for as much as I might have liked to. David and the PMO really make my score sing...

Cheers,

Victor

----------


## margora

"I attended an earlier performance of my Concerto da camera by the very same soloist and ensemble, so I can heartily and enthusiastically recommend them."

Hi Victor -- you heard David Miller as soloist with the Munier Mandolin and Guitar Orchestra plus NAME, so not the same ensemble.  But I can assure everyone that the piece sounds great with David and the PMO!  Also, I will soon post information about two additional upcoming performances of the Concerto de Camera, again with David Miller as soloist, accompanied by the other members of NAME.

----------


## vkioulaphides

Very true; my apologies. It was the complex, Venn-diagram-like overlap of friendly faces that tripped me up. I, too, have no doubt that David and the PMO are a great mix, and kick myself doubly for missing this performance. I do look forward to othersm though...  :Smile:

----------


## margora

North Meadow House Concerts is proud to present the New American Mandolin Ensemble in concert at the Hampton Community Center, 178 Main St, Hampton CT on Saturday, November 14th at 7:30 PM. Tickets are $15.00 at the door.

The New American Mandolin Ensemble is a group of professional musicians dedicated to presenting original compositions for plucked strings. Using the instruments of the mandolin family as well as classical guitars and string bass, the group performs a wide range of eclectic new music with influences ranging from Bach to bluegrass. The concert will feature the "Concerto de Camera" by Victor Kioulaphides with David Miller as soloist. Also on the program are works by Chris Acquavella, Richard Charlton, Owen Hartford, Annette Kruisbrink, Armin Kauffmann, Eden Macadam-Somer, Emiel Stopler, and Yasuo Kuwahara.

“The New American Mandolin Ensemble shines a fresh light on the Mandolin Orchestra tradition…the group plays wonderful new music…will no doubt become a standard [for] the mandolin groups of tomorrow” -- Mike Marshall

“I love it. Beautiful playing" -- Caterina Lichtenberg

----------


## Margriet

Recently the trio presented their upcoming CD of the Dark Side of the Mandolin in a concert in La Casa del Mandolino a Napoli. Soon it will be available at Amazon. 

In this thread http://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/sh...de-of-the-moon, posted by Billkilpatrick, you can read more and see a video or listen a track. 

Remark that cafe-members who donate to their crowdfunding project and choose for a CD as a reward (30), can obtain this Dark Side CD.

----------


## Margriet

> Recently the trio presented their upcoming CD of the Dark Side of the Mandolin in a concert in La Casa del Mandolino a Napoli. Soon it will be available at Amazon. 
> 
> In this thread http://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/sh...de-of-the-moon, posted by Billkilpatrick, you can read more and see a video or listen a track. 
> 
> Remark that cafe-members who donate to their crowdfunding project and choose for a CD as a reward (€30), can obtain this Dark Side CD.



This update was meant to go with an earlier post. I forgot to quote. Anyway you will find the information in Bill's thread.




> Yesterday we attended a concert of note: " the dark side of the mandolin". As you can recognize in the title it refers to the album of Pink Floyd, released 40 years ago. This concert was given by the trio Mauro Squillante, Gaio Ariani and Valerio Fusillo. The concert was given in a theater in Naples, Italy. These three excellent musicians made us fascinated from the beginning until the end and more, regarding the enthousiast reaction of the audience, that gave two " encores". 
> It was a joy to see/ listen what happens when classical taught musicians can bring such richdom to the mandolin and her family. They played Pink Floyd music on acoustic mandolin, mandola and mandoloncello, amplified and it sounded great. 
> People who were not there, missed a lot. 
> The trio can play this more often... and it is very worth. I would recommend to get them in your town and attend. 
> We feel very lucky, these days in Naples.
> Beert and Margriet

----------


## margora

The New American Mandolin Ensemble (NAME) will give a concert tomorrow (February 28) at 4 PM at the Bread Box Theater, 220 Valley St, Willimantic CT. The program includes the "Concerto de Camera" by Victor Kioulaphides for mandolin and ensemble (David Miller, solo mandolin) and the US premiere of Claudio Mandonico's "Esortazione e Danza" for guitar and ensemble (Judith Handler, solo guitar).   Also on the program are works by Chris Acquavella, Richard Charlton, Annette Kruisbrink, and Emiel Stopler.  For further information, see http://www.breadboxfolk.org/.

----------

John Goodin

----------


## jsmando

Hi everyone! 

I'm excited to announce that I will be performing my *Mandolin Concerto* "From the Blue Ridge" with the *Jacksonville Symphony Orchestra* (Florida) this upcoming week for four performances:  Thursday, March 3 (7:30pm), Friday March 4th (11:00am and 8:00pm) and Saturday, March 5th (8:00pm). The concert is at the Times-Union Center for the Performing Arts in Jacksonville, Florida.  Michael Butterman is conducting and the program also includes "Old and Lost Rivers" (1986) by Tobias Picker, "Suite from The Tender Land" and "Suite from Appalachian Spring" by Aaron Copland.  For more information, please check out: 
http://www.jaxsymphony.org/concerts-...can-landscape/

Thanks!

Jeff

----------

John Goodin

----------


## bohemianbiker

The Washington Balalaika Society is performing Saturday March 5 at 2:30 at the Atlas Theater in Washington D.C.  We perform Russian, Ukrainian and other Eastern European music on traditional Russian instruments, including domra and balalaika, and are the largest such orchestra in the US.  More info at the link below.  If you're in the area, we hope you'll check us out.  bb

http://www.atlasarts.org/event/washi...olk-orchestra/

----------


## Alex Timmerman

Hi all, 

For those who are in or near Zwolle this June this could perhaps be a nice opportunity to attend the Master classes and/or play in the Day Orchestra!

Best greetings,

Alex.

----------


## margora

The Connecticut Guitar Society presents the New American Mandolin Ensemble (NAME) as part of their 2015-2016 season on Saturday, April 2, 8 PM, Asylum Hill Congregational Church, Hartford CT. Tickets are $25 for CGS members and $30 for non-members, available in advance at http://www.ctguitar.org/ or at the door. The concert will feature the premiere of a new 3-movement work by Dutch composer Emiel Stopler written for NAME, "Triptych"; a mini-guitar concerto by Claudia Mandonico, "Esortazione e Danza" with Judy Handler as guitar soloist; and Victor Kioulaphides, "Concerto de Camera" with David Miller as mandolin soloist. Also on the program are works by Chris Acquavella, Richard Charlton, Owen Hartford, Annette Kruisbrink, and Yasuo Kuwahara, among others. The CGS guitar ensemble will present a brief pre-concert program at 7:30 PM.

----------

vkioulaphides

----------


## margora

The Providence Mandolin Orchestra will perform in the "Arts in the Village" series presented by the Rehoboth Antiquarian Society in Goff Memorial Hall, Rehoboth MA, on Saturday April 9 at 7:30 PM. The program will feature five contemporary multi-movement suites for mandolin and guitar ensemble: Stefano Squarzina's homage to the Italian renaissance lute, "Piccolo Mondo Antico"; a remarkable new mini-guitar concerto by Annette Kruisbrink, "Allemanda", with PMO guitarist Will Herern as soloist; Victor Kioulaphides "Concerto de Camera" with David Miller as mandolin soloist; James Kellaris' evocation of the early 20th century Gibson factory, his "Kalamazoo Suite"; and Stephen Lalor's expansive and vibrant "Australis Suite". Tickets available at the door.

----------

vkioulaphides

----------


## margora

Robert Margo will give a recital on solo mandolin on Sunday, April 17, 3:00-4:00 PM, as part of the “Sunday Sounds” series at the Hingham Public Library, 66 Leavitt St, Hingham MA.   The first half of the program will feature original works and transcriptions for solo mandolin by Denis (_Capriccio #1_), Bach (_Allemanda_ from BWV1002), Calace (_Prelude #15_, _Piccolo Gavotta_), Victor Kioulaphides (_Diferencia_s), and James Kellaris (_Dimitri’s Earworm_).  The second half of the program will feature arrangements of folk/pop music by Lennon-McCartney, Joni Mitchell, and Pete Seeger, among others.  Admission is free; donations accepted.

----------

Jordan Ramsey, 

mlinkins

----------


## jblanchard

*Carlo Aonzo* and *Rene Izquierdo* will appear in concert with the Baltimore Mandolin Orchestra on Sunday, April 24th, at 4:00 p.m.  They will perform Vivaldi's _Concerto in G for Two Mandolins_ accompanied by the BMO, and they will solo with Paganini's _Sonata No. 1 in A Minor_ from the Centone di Sonate, which is one of the selections from their CD entitled "Paganini."  This sonata is one of a set of violin and guitar duets, which will be played by Carlo and Rene on mandolin and guitar.  They are also planning on accompanying soprano Beatrice Gilbert on a couple of vocal selections.  The BMO will round out the program with a variety of pieces composed or arranged for mandolin orchestra.  Location:  Immaculate Heart of Mary Catholic Church, 8501 Loch Raven Boulevard, Towson (Baltimore), Maryland.  Admission:  Free (freewill offering).  Call 410-668-7935 for information.  www.baltimoremandolinorchestra.org.

----------

mlinkins

----------


## derbex

If, by some mischance, you happen to be in Clacton-on-sea this weekend there's I'll be with a group of mandolinists in the bar of the Esplanade on the sea front both afternoons. It's probably more of a 'get together' rather than a concert but when it all gels you do get the Mandolin Orchestra sound.

----------


## Alex Timmerman

Hi all, 

For those in Europe - or better those who are in the Netherlands - I like tp point out that the Dutch Mandolinist *Ferdinand Binnendijk* will give a recital on the *Liuto cantabile* ánd the *mandolin* on *April 15th* in the *Waalse Kerk, Schoutenstraat 4*  in *Zwolle (NL)*. 

Ferdinand Binnendijk will, besides the *6th Prelude* composed by* Raffaele Calace* and *Johann Sebastian Bach's 3rd Suite (BWV 1009)* on the Liuto cantabile, perform *Calace's 1st Prelude* for solo mandolin. 

Together with his duo partner *Suzanne Zijderveld* on harp Ferdinand will execute *2 Sonatas* by *Domenico Scarlatti* and the *Roumanian folkdances* by *Béla Bartók*.

You are all very welcome!


Best greetings,

Alex.

----------


## vkioulaphides

[A late notice, but perhaps this has already been mentioned earlier in this thread— if so, my apologies.]

Master mandolinist *Carlo Aonzo* and guitarist *René Izquierdo* will be performing my *Canzona* at Bargemusic tonight, "New York's floating concert hall", a most miraculous venue on a _real_ barge, moored by the foot of the Brooklyn Bridge. 

http://bargemusic.org/

This work, fully titled *Canzona per Carlo Aonzo* was commissioned by and written for Carlo a decade ago and was soon thereafter programmed and taken along on his tour of Japan and the US, working its way eastwards all the way to New York City, where it was given its local premiere in 2006. So tonight's performance is a sort of tenth anniversary of this piece, written with much love for the mandolin and the guitar, and great admiration and affection for Carlo.

Should any fellow New Yorkers be able to attend, I will be delighted to meet you there.

Cheers,

Victor

----------


## vkioulaphides

Only a rare sort of person can be a great _artist_ and a great _entertainer_, all at the same time, without compromising artistic integrity or dulling the sheen of showmanship. Carlo is just that sort of person. After all, charisma _does_ mean "gift" in Greek.  :Wink:  You either got it or you don't. He does.  :Mandosmiley: 

Three cheers for Carlo!

Victor

----------


## jblanchard

> *Carlo Aonzo* and *Rene Izquierdo* will appear in concert with the Baltimore Mandolin Orchestra on Sunday, April 24th, at 4:00 p.m.  They will perform Vivaldi's _Concerto in G for Two Mandolins_ accompanied by the BMO, and they will solo with Paganini's _Sonata No. 1 in A Minor_ from the Centone di Sonate, which is one of the selections from their CD entitled "Paganini."  This sonata is one of a set of violin and guitar duets, which will be played by Carlo and Rene on mandolin and guitar.  They are also planning on accompanying soprano Beatrice Gilbert on a couple of vocal selections.  The BMO will round out the program with a variety of pieces composed or arranged for mandolin orchestra.  Location:  Immaculate Heart of Mary Catholic Church, 8501 Loch Raven Boulevard, Towson (Baltimore), Maryland.  Admission:  Free (freewill offering).  Call 410-668-7935 for information.  www.baltimoremandolinorchestra.org.


Carlo changed their Paganini selection to the Sonata No. 5 in E Major.  (I couldn't edit my original post.)
Jim B.

----------


## margora

I will be traveling to Ft Wayne Indiana to perform this coming Sunday with Eclectica.   The core members of Eclectica are Melanie Bookout, Russell Bookout, myself, and Anne Martin.   Melanie, Russell, and Anne play various viola da gamba instruments, and Russell and I various plucked instruments.   We are always joined by one or more guests, for this concert by Elizabeth Piercy, a wonderful singer in many different styles.  I’ll be playing two mandolin solos – my arrangements of three songs by Pete Seeger, and “Dimitris Ohrwürmer,” an outstanding Greek-inflected piece by James Kellaris.  Russell and I will play two mandoln-guitar duets (Scarlatti), and I’ll also accompany Elizabeth on guitar for songs by Luiz Bonfa, Jerome Kern, and Paul Simon.    The concert is at 2 PM in the concert hall at the Main Public Library in Ft Wayne:

http://www.acpl.lib.in.us/home/explore/locations/main

Admission is free.

----------

Bill Clements

----------


## haggis

Mandolins in the Canongate

The Edinburgh Mandolin and Guitar Orchestra and Da Capo Alba are presenting a joint concert in the Canongate Kirk, 153 Canongate, Edinburgh EH8 8BR on Saturday, 26 November 2016 at 5 30 pm.
Tickets: £8.00 (£6.00 concessions)
Available in advance or purchase at the door

----------


## Alex Timmerman

Hi all, 

I'm proud to inform you about a unique *LUNCH CONCERT* in the Kleine Zaal van het *Concertgebouw* in Amsterdam by *Ferdinand Binnendijk* on the mandolin and mandola, and *Laurens de Man* on the piano. 
Unique because it has not happened before that the mandolin was heard with a complete recital in this prestigious Dutch concerthall. Let's hope many times will follow from now on!

The recital will take place tomorrow, Wednesday Dec. 28th at 12:30 hours and the entrance is free! If you are around Amsterdam, don't miss it!  :Smile: 


Best greetings, 

Alex.

----------


## Alex Timmerman

Hi all, 

Memory already... But an absolute wonderful one, having witnessed mandolinist Ferdinand Binnendijk and his pianist Laurens de Man in their LUNCH CONCERT in Amsterdam in our foremost "Music Temple" Het Concertgebouw. 

The hall was completely sold out (the people stood in a row outside the Concertgebouw and more than some had to be disappointed because there were no tickets available anymore). Ferdinand Binnendijk and Laurens de Man gave a fantastic recital, performing music by Van Beethoven, Schubert and Calace, that was well received by the listeners and rewarded with a standing ovation! 

Indeed, more of this would just be great! Let's hope that it'll be possibility soon and that we can listen to these two musicians in this concert hall again! What great acoustics and what fantastic musicians! Bravo to Laurens and Ferdinand!!!


Best greetings,

Alex.

Here is a photo taken during the concert of Laurens and Ferdinand.

----------


## vkioulaphides

WOW!  :Disbelief:  That's truly a landmark for the mandolin on the world stage!

Three cheers for Ferdinand, and wishes for continuing successes,

Victor

----------

Alex Timmerman

----------


## margora

Robert Margo will give a solo recital on mandolin and mandola (GDAE) for the “Sunday Sounds Series” at the Hingham Public Library, 66 Leavitt St, Hingham MA, on April 30, 2017, at 3 PM.   The recital will include the world premiere of a new work for solo mandolin by the composer and mandolinist Jesse Jones, entitled “through tremulous haze …” One of the leading contemporary composers in the US, Jones is an assistant professor of composition at the Oberlin Conservatory of Music.   Also on the program are BWV1007 in an arrangement for mandola; Victor Kioulaphides’ “Suite for Ali” (mandola); “Variations on ‘L’avez vous vu mon bien aimé’” by Leone (mandolin); and “Kleine Suite Nr. 2” by Oliver Kälberer (mandolin).   Three different instruments will be used: an East German (1970s) round back mandolin (Leone), an East German (1970s) round back mandola (Bach and Kioulaphides), and a 2015 American carved back oval hole by Dave Cohen (Jones and Kälberer). Admission is free (donations accepted at the door).

----------


## vkioulaphides

Three cheers in advance, Bob! I'd _love_ to attend but, alas, family calamities have disrupted what I had expected to be a happy New York to Boston ping-pong. We'll get over that, and get over there, both happier and more often.

I heard you play the *Suite for Ali* at the CMSA Convention in Baltimore, so I'm sure this performance will be just as lovely. As you know, it was written for Ali's "Beast", so it was conceived with that lower register in mind.

Cheers,

Victor

----------


## Steven C. Antonelli

The New York Mandolin Ensemble will be performing at Rocky Neck Cultural Center 6 Wonson St, Gloucester, MA on May 6th at at 7:30pm.  Tickets are $15.  The ensemble Steven Antonelli, Wayne Fugate, Richard Robinson, Roy Goldberg and Barry Mitterhoff will be joined by Steve Levy, John Ruis and Gino Cichetti.   The New York Mandolin Ensemble is an eclectic group of experienced New York based musicians who seek to expand the traditional boundaries of mandolin music through their original compositions and carefully chosen arrangements of works in the classical, jazz, "downtown" and trad/ethnic genres.https://www.facebook.com/events/399486853755713/

----------


## Jim Garber

Massachusetts seems to be a hotbed for classical mandolin activity lately. I wish I could make it to all these events by friends and colleagues. I hope all more local MCers can make it. Both concerts should be wonderful.

----------

Steven C. Antonelli

----------


## jblanchard

Plectrum banjoist *BUDDY WACHTER* will appear with the Baltimore Mandolin Orchestra on Sunday, April 30th.  Buddy is a Baltimore native, but this will be a rare appearance, because he hasn't played in town in 20-25 years.  He's been playing around the world and doing other stuff.  

Buddy began studying banjo, mandolin and bass at age nine.  At the age of 16, before he had even graduated from high school, he auditioned for the Fred Waring Show and got hired.  He began his professional career as a featured performer with Waring's famed "Pennsylvanians," and toured with them for two years.

Since then, Buddy has been devoted to bringing the four-string banjo to the world's stages.  He has played more than 7,000 concerts to audiences in over 120 countries.  He has appeared with Arthur Fiedler, Marvin Hamlisch, the Count Basie All-Stars, Benny Goodman, John Hartford, Stephane Grapelli, Tony Trischka and Bela Fleck.  He has appeared regularly as a soloist with symphony orchestras.  Since his Carnegie Hall debut with Skitch Henderson and the New York Pops in 1992, Buddy has been the guest soloist with over a hundred orchestras worldwide.

Starting in 1990, Buddy performed and lectured all over the world as a musical ambassador for the U.S. Department of State.  

He was inducted into the Banjo Hall of Fame in 2001 in the Four-String Performance category and again in 2012 for Education and Instruction.

Besides performing pieces with the Baltimore Mandolin Orchestra at this concert, Buddy will perform solos and ensemble pieces with tubist Ed Goldstein (music director of the Peabody Ragtime Ensemble) and mandolinist Marc DeSimone, who entertains people in Baltimore's "Little Italy" by playing the mandolin and guitar and singing Italian favorites. 

This promises to be a great and one-of-a-kind concert.  Please try to come if you're in town.

When:  Sunday, April 30, 4:00 p.m.
Where:  Immaculate Heart of Mary Church, 8501 Loch Raven Blvd, Towson (Baltimore), MD.
Admission:  Freewill offering

----------


## margora

Videos from my recent solo concert at the Hingham Public Library of the pieces by Jesse Jones (the world premiere piece), Leone, and Oliver Kälberer can be found at my YouTube channel https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCT7...4gbmpwQja6V8lg.  Audio, video, and production courtesy of my good friend Owen Hartford.  Thanks Owen!

----------

John Goodin

----------


## margora

One more video from my recent solo concert has been posted on YouTube at https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=49wt6Y46VME&t=175s.  This is BWV1007, played on a bowl back mandola (GDAE, East German).   Production by Owen Hartford -- thanks Owen!

----------

John Goodin

----------


## Margriet

*MAURO SQUILLANTE TO THE NETHERLANDS WITH BACH*

At 1 and 2 July 2017 Maestro Mauro Squillante will come from Naples to the Netherlands! He will give two concerts with the title "Pensando Bach", in which he will play solo partitas and sonates of J.S. Bach, on mandolin, mandola in C and liuto cantabile. 

Mauro says about the concerts: "Although Bachs works have already been played by other mandolinists it is the first time that three instruments will be used in one recital: mandolin, mandola and liuto cantabile which is perfect for the sixth cello suite since it provides the same tuning as violoncello piccolo, the instrument it was written for.  Except for the love of the music itself, my motive for playing Bachs music on mandolin is also the love for the mandolin; by playing music of highest quality mandolin establishes it self as an instrument worth of respect just as any other. Moreover, playing highly polyphonic violin and cello pieces on a plucked string instrument with wisely chosen fingerings and dynamic nuances gives possibility of keeping the counterpoint and individuality of voices very clear which then illuminates expressivity of Bachs music and also possibilities of mandolin."

1 July 7.00 p.m. in Heerde
2 July 3.00 p.m. in Den Horn

Mauro also will give a masterclass and a workshop in Heerde. On the program Passacaglia Pizzicata by Victor Kioulaphides and Sonata K430 by Domenico Scarlatti, arranged for plucked ensemble by Victor. 

1 July 10.30 - 1.30 p.m. masterclasses
	   2.00 - 5.00 p.m. workshop

Sebastiaan de Grebber and Alex Timmerman are so nice to giving their assistance by leading the workshop the first hour. The result of the workshop will get a place in the concert that night.

For more information ask Margriet Greydanus, e-mail: margreyd@gmail.com

If you are around, don't miss it!

----------


## vkioulaphides

Ah, if only I could fly over like a bird...  :Smile:  What was the line from that poem, "Ik zou een vogel willen zijn..."? 

Warm regards to all my dear, dear friends who will attend. I will be with you in spirit.

----------

Margriet

----------


## Steven C. Antonelli

The New York Mandolin Ensemble and L'Esperance Mandolin Ensemble from Rhode Island will join together in a concert to benefit Bank Street Head Start on March 10th at 7pm at Bank Street College of Education located at 610 West 112th Street in Manhattan. We hope to see you there. Thirty musicians playing mandolin, mandola, octave mandolin, mandocello, guitar, violin, bass and percussion will participate. Please help us spread the word by sharing this post. For reservations or to donate to the program please go to https://giving.bankstreet.edu/bankstreet-headstart

----------

brunello97

----------


## vkioulaphides

Best of luck, friends! I will be in Athens until the 11th so I'm sorry to say I'll have to miss this one. Please keep posting your activities here and I'll catch up with you, sooner or later.

Three cheers,

Victor

----------


## jblanchard

Tamara Volskaya and her Russian Trio will perform with the Baltimore Mandolin Orchestra on Sunday, May 6, at 4:00 p.m. at Immaculate Heart of Mary Church in Towson, MD.  (Go to Calendar and check out May 6, 2018, for the details.)

----------


## Steven C. Antonelli

The New York Mandolin Ensemble will present its final concert of the season at St John Nepomucene Church which is located at 411 East 66th Street on the Upper East Side of Manhattan on June 9, 2018. This beautiful setting is an ideal acoustic environment for mandolins and other acoustic instruments. The program includes a variety of classical styles, and original compositions by ensemble members. Special guests include Mark Linkins the Director of the Philadelphia Mandolin Ensemble and Karyn Joaquino on piano. Admission is by donation.

----------


## Jim Garber

*Carlo Aonzo Trio - "A Mandolin Journey"*



Friday, September 21 - 7:30pm – 10:00pm

Tompkins Corners Cultural Center will present the Carlo Aonzo Trio, featuring Mr. Aonzo on mandolin, Lorenzo Piccone on guitar & vocals, and Luciano Puppo on double bass.

Their presentation of A Mandolin Journey is a brilliant, bold and adventurous concert of a broad range of music -  not only from their Italian roots, but also American and European ethnic and jazz compositions from David Grisman to Jethro Burns, Jacob do Bandolim and more.

Aonzo says, "Often the mandolin has traveled in 3rd class, accompanying immigrants through seas and continents, inside cardboard suitcases to unknown lands. But wherever it landed it made its new dwelling by cleverly integrating with the local culture. This is confirmed by the different shapes and tunings that it took up within the various musical genres that welcomed it.

"We present the Italian mandolin’s journey in its various traditional, renewed and reinvented aspects; a modern melting pot of music and culture. A musical map, sailing off from the strong foundations of our tradition towards other interesting and unexpected sonorous routes."

Suggested donation is $20, students and seniors $15.

*For Tickets*

Tompkins Corners Cultural Center, 729 Peekskill Hollow Road, Putnam Valley, NY 10579

*Google Maps*

----------

brunello97

----------


## margora

The Providence Mandolin Orchestra (PMO) will perform this coming Sunday (October 28) for the Hamilton House Sunday Afternoon Music Series, Central Congregational Church Hall, 296 Angell St (at Diman Place), in Providence RI, at 4 PM.  General admission is $15, tickets at the door (children are free).  Music by Hans Gal, Francisco Tarrega, Victor Kioulaphides, Joel Hobbs, Guiseppe Manente, Owen Hartford, Hidenori Yoshimizu; and a special appearance by the Brown University Mandolin & Guitar Club (with the PMO) in Robert Schultz's "Suite in D".

----------

John Goodin, 

vkioulaphides

----------


## vkioulaphides

Happy to hear that, Bob. Which piece of mine are you performing? I am badly overdue with attending one of your wonderful performances again but things just keep getting in the way...  :Frown:  We just got back from Boston/Cambridge yesterday, as a matter of fact, but our itineraries are always maxed out with obligations. 

Three cheers to you all!

Victor

----------


## margora

"Happy to hear that, Bob. Which piece of mine are you performing?"

Peripatos.  It went very well.

----------


## vkioulaphides

Good news, all around.  :Smile:

----------


## jblanchard

Baltimore Mandolin Orchestra concert tomorrow.

This will be the BMO's first public concert with our new music director, Mark Linkins. The program will include a march by the orchestra's founder, a 17th century dance, a rumba, a tone poem by Baltimore composer Jonathan Jensen, and more. We will feature clarinetist Natalie Pucillo. She will start the program by performing Finzi's "Five Bagatelles" with piano accompaniment. Then she will join the orchestra in performing the Largo movement from Vivaldi's "Winter" from "The Four Seasons" and soloing in Manente's "Tramonto d'Autunno." The BMO's resident soprano, Beatrice Gilbert, will close the concert. She will sing a Schubert Lied and Mark Linkins's swing arrangement of Gershwin's "Summertime." Should be a great concert, so if you're in town on Sunday, stop by and see us and enjoy some refreshments after the concert.

Sunday, April 7, 3:00 p.m.
St. Ursula Catholic Church
8801 Harford Road
Parkville (Baltimore), MD
410-665-2111 for info
Admission is free (freewill offering)

----------


## Jim Imhoff

The *Oregon Mandolin Orchestra* is kicking off its 10th season with an April 13 Spring Celebration Concert featuring the internationally acclaimed ensemble, *The Wiesenekker-Lysov Trio*.  Together, the orchestra and the guests will explore an intriguing musical sampler ranging from folk and samba to a Vivaldi concerto and a Japanese piece wistfully looking at the changing seasons.  Special reserved VIP seats at downtown's *Old Church Concert Hall* will include a meet-and-greet with Michiel Wiesenekker, Marijke Wiesenekker and Maxim Lysov, as well as with Christian McKee, the orchestra's music director.

----------


## margora

*Owen Hartford Retrospective: Music for Mandolin*s

This is a concert in honor of Owen Hartford, one of the most prolific modern American composers for plucked strings ensemble. Six ensembles  the Al Fresco Mandolin Quartet, Enigmatica (directed by Marilyn Mair), the LEsperance Mandolin Ensemble (directed by Josh Bell), the Mair-Martel-Moser Trio, the New American Mandolin Ensemble and the Providence Mandolin Orchestra (both directed by Mark Davis), and the Gloucester Hornpipe & Clog Society  will participate. Location, Date, and Time: First Parish Milton Unitarian Universalist, 535 Canton Ave, Milton MA, Saturday April 13, 2019, 2:30-4:30 pm. Suggested donation is $10, at the door.

----------

Jim Imhoff, 

John Goodin, 

MMDavis

----------


## MMDavis

Here is the program for those who may be interested:

*Owen Hartford Retrospective Concert*

Cornflakes 14 (2001)  
Grooves #11 (2007) 
*Enigmatica—Ensemble Plectrophonic*

Rondo Bachanal (1995) 
*Al Fresco Quartet*

Gretel Dreaming Song Cycle. (2008), Lyrics by Betsey Hartford 
   1. Afternoon, 2. Evening, 3. Morning
*Alice Goodwin-Brown, Soprano, Jonathan Roberts, Piano,  Mair-Martel-Moser Trio*

Overture to the Frog Prince (mini-opera) (2009) 
Family Squabble (1994)
*L’Esperance Mandolin Ensemble*

Country Bicycle (1979)  
Wistful Waltz (1982)  
Jamaica Plain Rag (1981)
*Gloucester Hornpipe & Clog Society*

Urban Sketches* (2012)
   1. Circuits, 2. Underground, 3. Walkabout, 4. Fast Lane 
Carousel I, Carousel II** (2014)  
*New American Mandolin Ensemble*

History of a Texas Wildflower (2015)  
Twinkle, Twinkle Little Samba (1999))  
Latin Sketches (2007) 
*Providence Mandolin Orchestra*

A reception in the Parish Hall will follow the concert
*2nd Prize in the International Composition Competition, "José Fernández Rojas," 2012 
**2nd Prize in the International Composition Competition, "José Fernández Rojas," 2014

----------

John Goodin

----------


## Jim Imhoff

Could you give the sources/publishers of this music? Trekel ? Available on line?

----------


## margora

"Could you give the sources/publishers of this music? Trekel ? Available on line?"

"Urban Sketches" is published by MundoPlectro and is available here: https://www.mundoplectro.com/epages/...ducts/MP020032.   

Everything else is available from Owen.  Contact me by email.

----------


## Jim Imhoff

Thanks, Bob; the mandolin community is one of the most sharing musical cultures around. I already heard from Owen, and will be looking at and (I hope) playing some of his wonderful compositions soon. Funny thing, though, I tried the MundoPlectro site to purchase (I support artists!) but it would not let me enter "US" in my address--it insisted on *Spain*. As it happens I will be in Spain later in May--maybe I'll get the music then.

----------


## margora

"Funny thing, though, I tried the MundoPlectro site to purchase (I support artists!) but it would not let me enter "US" in my address--it insisted on Spain. As it happens I will be in Spain later in May--maybe I'll get the music then."

You can order from MundoPlectro from the US but you need to do it by email.  Send me an email and I will explain.

----------


## jblanchard

*Baltimore Mandolin Orchestra concert featuring lyric soprano Beatrice Gilbert on Sunday, May 5.
*
For the fifth year in a row, the Baltimore Mandolin Orchestra will perform at Immaculate Heart of Mary Church on Sunday, May 5 (details below). This year we will be featuring lyric soprano Beatrice Gilbert. Ms. Gilbert is celebrating her 25th year singing with the BMO, and we will accompany her as she sings some of her favorite opera arias, Broadway tunes, tunes from popular movies and more. Ms. Gilbert will also be joined by pianist John Massa for several selections.

Outgoing BMO music director Kristin Turner and current music director Mark Linkins will share the conducting duties at this concert, which will be Dr. Turner's last appearance with the BMO. 

Aside from accompanying Ms. Gilbert, the orchestra will play several instrumental pieces, starting with a march composed by the orchestra's founder, Conrad Gebelein. This concert will be performed in honor of Mr. Gebelein. As an added attraction, we are thrilled to announce that Mr. Gebelein's grandson, Wayne Gebelein, will join us, and he will perform a solo on guitar of one of his grandfather's compositions. Furthermore, some of our very talented youngest members will perform a movement from the Bach Double Violin Concerto - sure to be another real treat.

Please come if you can! The concert is free (a freewill offering will be taken).

Sunday, May 5, 2019
4:00 p.m.
Immaculate Heart of Mary Church
8501 Loch Raven Boulevard, Towson

----------


## margora

The Providence Mandolin Orchestra will perform tomorrow evening (February 15, 2020) at 7:30 PM (EST) at Sandywoods Center for the Arts, 43 Muse Way, Tiverton RI.  The program, entitled "Plucked Strings Around the World", will feature the US premieres of two recent international works -- "Darkness and Light" by Werner Ruecker and "Persephone" by Bart Verstraeten.  Also on the program are "Suite Nr. 1" by Konrad Wölki, "Suite Marinaresca" by Amadeo Amadei, "Reverie de Poete" by Guiseppe Manente, "Suite Campesina" by Sébastien Paci, and a new arrangement (by yours truly) of Astor Piazzolla's "Verano Porteño".  Tickets are $15 at the door.

----------


## Eugene

Only marginally a "mandolin concert," but I (and a mandolin) will help to conclude this program: https://www.centralohiosymphony.org/...t-tickets.html

----------

brunello97, 

Scotter

----------


## margora

I am reviving this thread (FINALLY!).

The Providence Mandolin Orchestra (PMO) will perform LIVE next Sunday (2/27/2022) at the Bread Box Theatre, 220 Valley St, Willimantic CT, at 4 PM.  We will be sharing the stage with the Mark and Beverly Davis Guitar Duo, who will be playing works by Milan Tesar, Guido Santorsola, and Ed Flower.

The PMO portion of the program will feature the world premiere of James Kellaris' latest (and spectacular) work for mandolin orchestra, "Café Cárdamome".  Also on the PMO's portion are works by Gustav Gusenheimer (his concerto for recorder and zupforchester, a classic of the modern German literature, with Michael J. Raymond, Jr as soloist), Giuseppe Manente, Francine Trester, and arrangements (by yours truly) of three songs by Randy Newman.  Tickets are $20 at the door.  Covid protocols can be found here.

----------

brunello97

----------


## margora

The Providence Mandolin Orchestra will perform tomorrow at the Tufts Memorial Library, 46 Broad St, Weymouth MA, 3-4 PM, as part of the Boston Classical Guitar Society monthly series.   Music by Gusenheimer, Woelki, Manente, James Kellaris, Francine Trester, and my arrangements of three songs by Randy Newman.  Free admission (donations gratefully accepted).

----------

